# I Think Biden Has Killed MLB



## mudwhistle

Most of America is going to boycott MLB. 
Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball. 

As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history. 









						Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
					

I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Bobob

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?


----------



## mudwhistle

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
Click to expand...

What does Trump have to do with this????

Stupid asshole.


----------



## Bobob

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> Biden didn't kill MLB. He just agreed with the idea out of respect for the black and brown players.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

Bobob said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> Biden didn't kill MLB. He just agreed with the idea out of respect for the black and brown players.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Great post.....where is it?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I don't follow baseball.
I don't drink Coke.
I don't fly commercial.

Dammit, I have nothing to boycott.


----------



## Penelope

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com



Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.


----------



## Bobob

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
Click to expand...

He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
Stupid asshole.


----------



## Moonglow

Last time I watched World Series baseball game a guy by the name of Rollie Fingers was pitching.


----------



## Polishprince

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
Click to expand...



You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.

But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.

Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.


----------



## ReinyDays

MLB renvenues are on par with the DJIA over the past 20 years ... about tripled ... yeah, that's sad, owners are having back problems from sitting on their wallets ...

They can afford to chase off the racists ... go fly your Confederate Flag at a NASCAR race ...


----------



## Desperado

Fact-checker dings Biden, media pundits for disingenuous 'Jim Crow' claims about Georgia voting law. Well let’s say 4 Pinocchio’s at least.  Biden apparently didn’t bother to read the bill before he started to slander it! Everything he’s said is a LIE


----------



## mudwhistle

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
Click to expand...

Pro less restrictive voting rights? Is that even a thing?

Don't you mean anti-voter oppression?

What you really mean is you think most of America wants illegal migrants voting in our elections, right?
Also, you think stealing elections is a right....if you're a Democrat.


----------



## ReinyDays

Moonglow said:


> Last time I watched World Series baseball game a guy by the name of Rollie Fingers was pitching.



Jack Rudi climbing the left field wall two series in a row ...


----------



## Penelope

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro less restrictive voting rights? Is that even a thing?
> 
> Don't you mean anti-voter oppression?
> 
> What you really mean is you think most of America wants illegal migrants voting in our elections, right?
> Also, you think stealing elections is a right....if you're a Democrat.
Click to expand...


Yes I mean what the republicans are doing is suppression of the vote and the all star Baseball league can boycott Atlanta whenever they see fit.

There has been NO PROOF that the election was fraudulent and really tramp did win.  Biden won fair and square and TRAMP LOST.


----------



## Moonglow

I never much cared for baseball. Although I did get to see Hank Aaron in 1971 at Candlestick park while on a trip in California I only played the game until I was nine.


----------



## Moonglow

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro less restrictive voting rights? Is that even a thing?
> 
> Don't you mean anti-voter oppression?
> 
> What you really mean is you think most of America wants illegal migrants voting in our elections, right?
> Also, you think stealing elections is a right....if you're a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I mean what the republicans are doing is suppression of the vote and the all star Baseball league can boycott Atlanta whenever they see fit.
> 
> There has been NO PROOF that the election was fraudulent and really tramp did win.  Biden won fair and square and TRAMP LOST.
Click to expand...

After a half a dozen investigations no wrongdoing was found but the Trumpettes wanted it changed because they were heeding their masters call.


----------



## rightwinger

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
Click to expand...

Republicans hate America.

Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
Click to expand...

The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.


----------



## rightwinger

Moonglow said:


> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.



Let’s see......

Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
Now MLB


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
Click to expand...

I bet he's never ate one Goya bean.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
Click to expand...


Major league baseball isn't the same as baseball.   Supporting high school baseball, kids baseball, church and industrial leagues is ok.

The problem is whether the taxpayers should be subjected to Financial Assrapery to support a political outfit with publicly owned stadiums.

IMHO, MLB teams should be evicted and build their own stadiums.

Further, they use the public airwaves.  Banning them from publicly owned radio signals and letting them report their games in newspapers at their own expense is proper for a political outfit.


----------



## Polishprince

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet he's never ate one Goya bean.
Click to expand...


Sure he has.   Didn't you see President Trump eat a burrito on Cinco Del Mayo?


----------



## Moonglow

Polishprince said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet he's never ate one Goya bean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure he has.   Didn't you see President Trump eat a burrito on Cinco Del Mayo?
Click to expand...

 It was a beef burrito.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


Didn’t he kill a reporter?


----------



## Moonglow

All it is is a bunch of millionaires playing a game, how lame...


----------



## wamose

It makes sense that Biden, an un American, would kill the American past time. From the time Democrats started burning, looting and rioting every day, they just don't seem to get anything right any more.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


LOLOL.I'm loving all this. I really am...................Thanks Stacy


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
Click to expand...

LOLOL.I think its great. Lets get Woke BY FORCE..........LOLOL


----------



## Penelope

The "estimated lost economic impact" from the relocation is *more than $100 million*, according to a statement from Holly Quinlan, president and CEO of Cobb Travel and Tourism.
This comes as the tourism industry, one of the hardest hit during the Covid-19 pandemic, is still struggling to rebound.
"In the initial stages of the pandemic, many Cobb [County] hotels saw single digit occupancy numbers," Quinlan said. "The 8,000-plus MLB contracted hotel room nights that will not actualize as a result of the MLB All-Star Game relocation will have a negative impact on Cobb's hospitality industry and other local businesses, further delaying recovery."
MLB's decision to move its All-Star Game out of Georgia will have a $100 million impact on the state, tourism official says - CNN


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
Click to expand...

Fraud Elections have consequences.


----------



## initforme

So what is the big deal about moving the game?   Big deal.   I still plan on watching....more than ever.   It's not a huge deal not to host the game.   What's all the complaining about?


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
Click to expand...

Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Penelope said:


> The "estimated lost economic impact" from the relocation is *more than $100 million*, according to a statement from Holly Quinlan, president and CEO of Cobb Travel and Tourism.
> This comes as the tourism industry, one of the hardest hit during the Covid-19 pandemic, is still struggling to rebound.
> "In the initial stages of the pandemic, many Cobb [County] hotels saw single digit occupancy numbers," Quinlan said. "The 8,000-plus MLB contracted hotel room nights that will not actualize as a result of the MLB All-Star Game relocation will have a negative impact on Cobb's hospitality industry and other local businesses, further delaying recovery."
> MLB's decision to move its All-Star Game out of Georgia will have a $100 million impact on the state, tourism official says - CNN


Ain't it great. All Star games are in the works for yrs...................LOLOL..Hail Stacy Abrams.LOLOLOL

So many lives will be hurt by this.................LOLOL.....................I'm so happy libturds


----------



## mudwhistle

Penelope said:


> The "estimated lost economic impact" from the relocation is *more than $100 million*, according to a statement from Holly Quinlan, president and CEO of Cobb Travel and Tourism.
> This comes as the tourism industry, one of the hardest hit during the Covid-19 pandemic, is still struggling to rebound.
> "In the initial stages of the pandemic, many Cobb [County] hotels saw single digit occupancy numbers," Quinlan said. "The 8,000-plus MLB contracted hotel room nights that will not actualize as a result of the MLB All-Star Game relocation will have a negative impact on Cobb's hospitality industry and other local businesses, further delaying recovery."
> MLB's decision to move its All-Star Game out of Georgia will have a $100 million impact on the state, tourism official says - CNN


And you support this? 
You'd have to if you support Lying Biden.


----------



## sealybobo

Hang on sloopy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fraud Elections have consequences.
Click to expand...

Yea like the fraud president getting hit on 9-11, lying us into Iraq and causing the greatest recession since the Great Depression.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
Click to expand...

Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
Dumbass?

Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
I know you aren't capable otherwise.


----------



## sealybobo

Hang on sloopy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "estimated lost economic impact" from the relocation is *more than $100 million*, according to a statement from Holly Quinlan, president and CEO of Cobb Travel and Tourism.
> This comes as the tourism industry, one of the hardest hit during the Covid-19 pandemic, is still struggling to rebound.
> "In the initial stages of the pandemic, many Cobb [County] hotels saw single digit occupancy numbers," Quinlan said. "The 8,000-plus MLB contracted hotel room nights that will not actualize as a result of the MLB All-Star Game relocation will have a negative impact on Cobb's hospitality industry and other local businesses, further delaying recovery."
> MLB's decision to move its All-Star Game out of Georgia will have a $100 million impact on the state, tourism official says - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it great. All Star games are in the works for yrs...................LOLOL..Hail Stacy Abrams.LOLOLOL
> 
> So many lives will be hurt by this.................LOLOL.....................I'm so happy libturds
Click to expand...

Where will they move the games? Maybe to a state that isn’t Jim Crowe 2.0


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

sealybobo said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "estimated lost economic impact" from the relocation is *more than $100 million*, according to a statement from Holly Quinlan, president and CEO of Cobb Travel and Tourism.
> This comes as the tourism industry, one of the hardest hit during the Covid-19 pandemic, is still struggling to rebound.
> "In the initial stages of the pandemic, many Cobb [County] hotels saw single digit occupancy numbers," Quinlan said. "The 8,000-plus MLB contracted hotel room nights that will not actualize as a result of the MLB All-Star Game relocation will have a negative impact on Cobb's hospitality industry and other local businesses, further delaying recovery."
> MLB's decision to move its All-Star Game out of Georgia will have a $100 million impact on the state, tourism official says - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it great. All Star games are in the works for yrs...................LOLOL..Hail Stacy Abrams.LOLOLOL
> 
> So many lives will be hurt by this.................LOLOL.....................I'm so happy libturds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where will they move the games? Maybe to a state that isn’t Jim Crowe 2.0
Click to expand...

Don't matter to me. This game was planned for yrs and yrs. The economic pain will be so great I am dancing. I'm with you on this bro


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
Click to expand...

If you refuse what should the cop do?

If you resist arrest he should put his knee on your neck till you’re dead right?

And if you don’t stop the cop should put one in your back right? Or how about 7?


----------



## Polishprince

Penelope said:


> The "estimated lost economic impact" from the relocation is *more than $100 million*, according to a statement from Holly Quinlan, president and CEO of Cobb Travel and Tourism.
> This comes as the tourism industry, one of the hardest hit during the Covid-19 pandemic, is still struggling to rebound.
> "In the initial stages of the pandemic, many Cobb [County] hotels saw single digit occupancy numbers," Quinlan said. "The 8,000-plus MLB contracted hotel room nights that will not actualize as a result of the MLB All-Star Game relocation will have a negative impact on Cobb's hospitality industry and other local businesses, further delaying recovery."
> MLB's decision to move its All-Star Game out of Georgia will have a $100 million impact on the state, tourism official says - CNN




That's a lot of money, but what can be done now?   Maybe its time for the state of Georgia to retaliate to get this money back from MLB?   A special tax on pro baseball tickets, increasing the rent on baseball stadiums, tax on stadium beer, etc., until this $100 million can be recouped.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Major league baseball isn't the same as baseball.   Supporting high school baseball, kids baseball, church and industrial leagues is ok.
> 
> The problem is whether the taxpayers should be subjected to Financial Assrapery to support a political outfit with publicly owned stadiums.
> 
> IMHO, MLB teams should be evicted and build their own stadiums.
> 
> Further, they use the public airwaves.  Banning them from publicly owned radio signals and letting them report their games in newspapers at their own expense is proper for a political outfit.
Click to expand...

Why do you hate America?


----------



## jknowgood

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
Click to expand...

Lol, just because you think minorities are too ignorant to get an id. Doesn't mean all of us do.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jeez, all this gnashing of teeth and screaming because ONE game was moved??    And it isn't even a real game.  It is an exhibition game of the players voted as the best in MLB.

With all that is going on, THIS is the issue you want to act on?     Pathetic.


----------



## mudwhistle

Hang on sloopy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "estimated lost economic impact" from the relocation is *more than $100 million*, according to a statement from Holly Quinlan, president and CEO of Cobb Travel and Tourism.
> This comes as the tourism industry, one of the hardest hit during the Covid-19 pandemic, is still struggling to rebound.
> "In the initial stages of the pandemic, many Cobb [County] hotels saw single digit occupancy numbers," Quinlan said. "The 8,000-plus MLB contracted hotel room nights that will not actualize as a result of the MLB All-Star Game relocation will have a negative impact on Cobb's hospitality industry and other local businesses, further delaying recovery."
> MLB's decision to move its All-Star Game out of Georgia will have a $100 million impact on the state, tourism official says - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it great. All Star games are in the works for yrs...................LOLOL..Hail Stacy Abrams.LOLOLOL
> 
> So many lives will be hurt by this.................LOLOL.....................I'm so happy libturds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where will they move the games? Maybe to a state that isn’t Jim Crowe 2.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't matter to me. This game was planned for yrs and yrs. The economic pain will be so great I am dancing. I'm with you on this bro
Click to expand...

They won't have any crowds...just a bunch of pictures in the stands..so what impact will the game have, somebody fill me in on the details.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Major league baseball isn't the same as baseball.   Supporting high school baseball, kids baseball, church and industrial leagues is ok.
> 
> The problem is whether the taxpayers should be subjected to Financial Assrapery to support a political outfit with publicly owned stadiums.
> 
> IMHO, MLB teams should be evicted and build their own stadiums.
> 
> Further, they use the public airwaves.  Banning them from publicly owned radio signals and letting them report their games in newspapers at their own expense is proper for a political outfit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate America?
Click to expand...



I love America, I just don't think that the taxpayers should be ponying up for a political dog and pony show like MLB.


----------



## jknowgood

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
Click to expand...

I haven't watched baseball since the second strike. Now this just proves i made the right decision.


----------



## mudwhistle

WinterBorn said:


> Jeez, all this gnashing of teeth and screaming because ONE game was moved??    And it isn't even a real game.  It is an exhibition game of the players voted as the best in MLB.
> 
> With all that is going on, THIS is the issue you want to act on?     Pathetic.


Hey.....this is the America you liberals voted for.


----------



## Mac-7

rightwinger said:


> Why do you hate America?


Why do you hate Georgia?


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
Click to expand...

Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.

Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?

I listen to rational honest republicans


----------



## WinterBorn

mudwhistle said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, all this gnashing of teeth and screaming because ONE game was moved??    And it isn't even a real game.  It is an exhibition game of the players voted as the best in MLB.
> 
> With all that is going on, THIS is the issue you want to act on?     Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....this is the America you liberals voted for.
Click to expand...


Oh?    So the liberals are throwing fits over MLB moving one inconsequential game?    I must've missed that thread.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "estimated lost economic impact" from the relocation is *more than $100 million*, according to a statement from Holly Quinlan, president and CEO of Cobb Travel and Tourism.
> This comes as the tourism industry, one of the hardest hit during the Covid-19 pandemic, is still struggling to rebound.
> "In the initial stages of the pandemic, many Cobb [County] hotels saw single digit occupancy numbers," Quinlan said. "The 8,000-plus MLB contracted hotel room nights that will not actualize as a result of the MLB All-Star Game relocation will have a negative impact on Cobb's hospitality industry and other local businesses, further delaying recovery."
> MLB's decision to move its All-Star Game out of Georgia will have a $100 million impact on the state, tourism official says - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of money, but what can be done now?   Maybe its time for the state of Georgia to retaliate to get this money back from MLB?   A special tax on pro baseball tickets, increasing the rent on baseball stadiums, tax on stadium beer, etc., until this $100 million can be recouped.
Click to expand...

Plenty of States that love America will gladly take the Braves off their hands


----------



## sealybobo

Mac-7 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate America?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate Georgia?
Click to expand...

It went blue


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best.



Arnold is as much of a Republican as Romney, McCain or Susan Collins.


----------



## jknowgood

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
Click to expand...

You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "estimated lost economic impact" from the relocation is *more than $100 million*, according to a statement from Holly Quinlan, president and CEO of Cobb Travel and Tourism.
> This comes as the tourism industry, one of the hardest hit during the Covid-19 pandemic, is still struggling to rebound.
> "In the initial stages of the pandemic, many Cobb [County] hotels saw single digit occupancy numbers," Quinlan said. "The 8,000-plus MLB contracted hotel room nights that will not actualize as a result of the MLB All-Star Game relocation will have a negative impact on Cobb's hospitality industry and other local businesses, further delaying recovery."
> MLB's decision to move its All-Star Game out of Georgia will have a $100 million impact on the state, tourism official says - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it great. All Star games are in the works for yrs...................LOLOL..Hail Stacy Abrams.LOLOLOL
> 
> So many lives will be hurt by this.................LOLOL.....................I'm so happy libturds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where will they move the games? Maybe to a state that isn’t Jim Crowe 2.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't matter to me. This game was planned for yrs and yrs. The economic pain will be so great I am dancing. I'm with you on this bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't have any crowds...just a bunch of pictures in the stands..so what impact will the game have, somebody fill me in on the details.
Click to expand...

Trump hotel washington made a lot of money when foreign dignitaries visited. I’m sure the Georgia hotel industry wants this game played in Atlanta.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "estimated lost economic impact" from the relocation is *more than $100 million*, according to a statement from Holly Quinlan, president and CEO of Cobb Travel and Tourism.
> This comes as the tourism industry, one of the hardest hit during the Covid-19 pandemic, is still struggling to rebound.
> "In the initial stages of the pandemic, many Cobb [County] hotels saw single digit occupancy numbers," Quinlan said. "The 8,000-plus MLB contracted hotel room nights that will not actualize as a result of the MLB All-Star Game relocation will have a negative impact on Cobb's hospitality industry and other local businesses, further delaying recovery."
> MLB's decision to move its All-Star Game out of Georgia will have a $100 million impact on the state, tourism official says - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of money, but what can be done now?   Maybe its time for the state of Georgia to retaliate to get this money back from MLB?   A special tax on pro baseball tickets, increasing the rent on baseball stadiums, tax on stadium beer, etc., until this $100 million can be recouped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of States that love America will gladly take the Braves off their hands
Click to expand...



Why are you so anxious to support the millionaires and billionaires who own MLB with Corporate Welfare and publicly funded stadiums?   What's so "American" about it?


----------



## rightwinger

jknowgood said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
Click to expand...

Very true
Floyd would have died eventually.

It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off


----------



## sealybobo

jknowgood said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
Click to expand...

Sure he was. So we’re the four people murdered at the insurrection. Including police officers who you claim to respect


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "estimated lost economic impact" from the relocation is *more than $100 million*, according to a statement from Holly Quinlan, president and CEO of Cobb Travel and Tourism.
> This comes as the tourism industry, one of the hardest hit during the Covid-19 pandemic, is still struggling to rebound.
> "In the initial stages of the pandemic, many Cobb [County] hotels saw single digit occupancy numbers," Quinlan said. "The 8,000-plus MLB contracted hotel room nights that will not actualize as a result of the MLB All-Star Game relocation will have a negative impact on Cobb's hospitality industry and other local businesses, further delaying recovery."
> MLB's decision to move its All-Star Game out of Georgia will have a $100 million impact on the state, tourism official says - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of money, but what can be done now?   Maybe its time for the state of Georgia to retaliate to get this money back from MLB?   A special tax on pro baseball tickets, increasing the rent on baseball stadiums, tax on stadium beer, etc., until this $100 million can be recouped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of States that love America will gladly take the Braves off their hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so anxious to support the millionaires and billionaires who own MLB with Corporate Welfare and publicly funded stadiums?   What's so "American" about it?
Click to expand...


Baseball is......America’s Pastime

Only those who hate America want to ban it


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

WinterBorn said:


> Jeez, all this gnashing of teeth and screaming because ONE game was moved??    And it isn't even a real game.  It is an exhibition game of the players voted as the best in MLB.
> 
> With all that is going on, THIS is the issue you want to act on?     Pathetic.



It's not because the game was moved, it's why it's being moved.  

When you stick your nose in politics, a third of your fans don't care one way or the other.  Another third stand behind you.  The last third you offended and some of those in that third will want to have nothing to do with you. 

I can never understand why people in all entertainment industry take a political stance on anything.  It never has a good result for them.


----------



## occupied

Really? Man this just keeps on getting better.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold is as much of a Republican as Romney, McCain or Susan Collins.
Click to expand...

Yes, republicans. Oh so now you claim to be more republican than all the republicans who represent you?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> Yes, republicans. Oh so now you claim to be more republican than all the republicans who represent you?



My claim is that they are not really Republicans at all.  When you vote with Democrats, conduct yourself like a Democrat, you're not really a Republican.


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
Click to expand...

Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.


----------



## rightwinger

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
Click to expand...


I know....
It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "estimated lost economic impact" from the relocation is *more than $100 million*, according to a statement from Holly Quinlan, president and CEO of Cobb Travel and Tourism.
> This comes as the tourism industry, one of the hardest hit during the Covid-19 pandemic, is still struggling to rebound.
> "In the initial stages of the pandemic, many Cobb [County] hotels saw single digit occupancy numbers," Quinlan said. "The 8,000-plus MLB contracted hotel room nights that will not actualize as a result of the MLB All-Star Game relocation will have a negative impact on Cobb's hospitality industry and other local businesses, further delaying recovery."
> MLB's decision to move its All-Star Game out of Georgia will have a $100 million impact on the state, tourism official says - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of money, but what can be done now?   Maybe its time for the state of Georgia to retaliate to get this money back from MLB?   A special tax on pro baseball tickets, increasing the rent on baseball stadiums, tax on stadium beer, etc., until this $100 million can be recouped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of States that love America will gladly take the Braves off their hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so anxious to support the millionaires and billionaires who own MLB with Corporate Welfare and publicly funded stadiums?   What's so "American" about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseball is......America’s Pastime
> 
> Only those who hate America want to ban it
Click to expand...



Who wants to ban baseball?   I just think that millionaires and billionaires should finance their own places to play- and not rely on the taxpayers.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, all this gnashing of teeth and screaming because ONE game was moved??    And it isn't even a real game.  It is an exhibition game of the players voted as the best in MLB.
> 
> With all that is going on, THIS is the issue you want to act on?     Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not because the game was moved, it's why it's being moved.
> 
> When you stick your nose in politics, a third of your fans don't care one way or the other.  Another third stand behind you.  The last third you offended and some of those in that third will want to have nothing to do with you.
> 
> I can never understand why people in all entertainment industry take a political stance on anything.  It never has a good result for them.
Click to expand...

It turned Mohammed Ali into an icon. Much more than just an athlete.

And what about women’s sports during ww2? Ever see leave of their own?

And didn’t you guys say the same thing to mlk? He kept getting his head cracked. You told him no good would come from his peaceful protests. But they did.


----------



## jknowgood

sealybobo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he was. So we’re the four people murdered at the insurrection. Including police officers who you claim to respect
Click to expand...

I respect all cops, if the arrest someone for not social distancing. It's the governor of mayors fault and I haven't alot of respect for politicians these days.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
Click to expand...



Actually, it was a coincidence.

Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.


----------



## jknowgood

sealybobo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, all this gnashing of teeth and screaming because ONE game was moved??    And it isn't even a real game.  It is an exhibition game of the players voted as the best in MLB.
> 
> With all that is going on, THIS is the issue you want to act on?     Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not because the game was moved, it's why it's being moved.
> 
> When you stick your nose in politics, a third of your fans don't care one way or the other.  Another third stand behind you.  The last third you offended and some of those in that third will want to have nothing to do with you.
> 
> I can never understand why people in all entertainment industry take a political stance on anything.  It never has a good result for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It turned Mohammed Ali into an icon. Much more than just an athlete.
> 
> And what about women’s sports during ww2? Ever see leave of their own?
> 
> And didn’t you guys say the same thing to mlk? He kept getting his head cracked. You told him no good would come from his peaceful protests. But they did.
Click to expand...

You didn't get the memo? Liberals have killed women's sports, letting boys compete in them.


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
Click to expand...

He was yelling i can't breathe before he had a knee on his neck. I know you really don't like the truth.


----------



## Mac-7

sealybobo said:


> It went blue


In that that case our misnamed lefty would love Georgia


----------



## 22lcidw

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
Click to expand...

Sports are to expensive. The real cost of going to a game is more then several times what it was 40 or 50 years ago above inflation.  Cable TV extorts money from basic subscribers to pay for sports networks and any station carrying sports. It is obvious that there are politicians in the back pocket of the corporate communications giants. Sports is used as propaganda now as Communism used sports. That is why Biden made his speech on Baseball the other day. He went with the role model mantra this time...bwhahaaaa!


----------



## Bobob

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro less restrictive voting rights? Is that even a thing?
> 
> Don't you mean anti-voter oppression?
> 
> What you really mean is you think most of America wants illegal migrants voting in our elections, right?
> Also, you think stealing elections is a right....if you're a Democrat.
Click to expand...

No, not really. The problem is voter suppression, not voter oppression. Immigrants are not an issue for most of us, even though you Trump fanatics argue otherwise as an excuse for your opposition.
The "stealing" of the election was an invention of ex-president Chaos in his effort to steal a fair election that he lost. It amazes me that you fanatics allow ex-president Chaos to control your minds. The "oppression" of which you speak is the suppression of the black and brown vote to keep those voters away. If not, then why do it? The only difference was that black voters came to vote in large numbers.


----------



## Polishprince

sealybobo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, all this gnashing of teeth and screaming because ONE game was moved??    And it isn't even a real game.  It is an exhibition game of the players voted as the best in MLB.
> 
> With all that is going on, THIS is the issue you want to act on?     Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not because the game was moved, it's why it's being moved.
> 
> When you stick your nose in politics, a third of your fans don't care one way or the other.  Another third stand behind you.  The last third you offended and some of those in that third will want to have nothing to do with you.
> 
> I can never understand why people in all entertainment industry take a political stance on anything.  It never has a good result for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It turned Mohammed Ali into an icon. Much more than just an athlete.
> 
> And what about women’s sports during ww2? Ever see leave of their own?
> 
> And didn’t you guys say the same thing to mlk? He kept getting his head cracked. You told him no good would come from his peaceful protests. But they did.
Click to expand...



Muhammad Ali's "political stance" was a schtick designed to sell tickets to his fights.  Mr. Ali earned a lot of money from folks who were paying to see him get his comeuppance.

A lot like Max Schmeling, Hans Mortier, and Baron Von Raschke who used a national socialist gimmick to get over with the fans and get them to hate them.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
Click to expand...


Yes...You tell em

The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes


----------



## sealybobo

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
Click to expand...

What was he being arrested for selling loose cigarettes? Now compare that to storming the capitol and trying to break through a barricade trying to get to two of our highest politicians and chanting lynch them

The insurrectionists weren’t obeying the police lawful commands at the capitol. So why weren’t they all shot?

Just imagine if democrats stormed the White House when trump was president to get him to leave when he refused to leave? We should have. Helped him pack


----------



## sealybobo

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was yelling i can't breathe before he had a knee on his neck. I know you really don't like the truth.
Click to expand...

So the cure to help someone who can’t breathe is to put your knee on the back of their neck?


----------



## rightwinger

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was yelling i can't breathe before he had a knee on his neck. I know you really don't like the truth.
Click to expand...


Very true

Every life saving course I have had said that the proper response when someone can’t breathe is to kneel on their neck


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, republicans. Oh so now you claim to be more republican than all the republicans who represent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My claim is that they are not really Republicans at all.  When you vote with Democrats, conduct yourself like a Democrat, you're not really a Republican.
Click to expand...

On our side we call them blue dog democrats. Usually southern democrats. They are in the pockets of the lobbyists, their constituents don’t want gun reform, they are not pro gay or choice. They don’t believe in evolution or global warming.

Their republican opponent was so bad they won. Even in a red state.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
Click to expand...



No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.      

Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?


Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?

At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> No, not really. The problem is voter suppression, not voter oppression. Immigrants are not an issue for most of us, even though you Trump fanatics argue otherwise as an excuse for your opposition.
> The "stealing" of the election was an invention of ex-president Chaos in his effort to steal a fair election that he lost. It amazes me that you fanatics allow ex-president Chaos to control your minds.



Oh the irony.  You bring up voter suppression in the same post as saying somebody controls our minds?


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
Click to expand...

Every witness to this murder told the cop to stop, you’re killing him.

Someone should have tackled the cop but then you’d go to jail too. So they could only verbally protest what the cop was doing.

And republicans in kentucky want to make that illegal too.


----------



## Votto

Moonglow said:


> Last time I watched World Series baseball game a guy by the name of Rollie Fingers was pitching.


I actually met him

Nice guy


----------



## Anathema

Penelope said:


> ...And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.



Which serves to prove just how few Americans actually deserve the Right to Vote.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> On our side we call them blue dog democrats. Usually southern democrats. They are in the pockets of the lobbyists, their constituents don’t want gun reform, they are not pro gay or choice. They don’t believe in evolution or global warming.
> 
> Their republican opponent was so bad they won. Even in a red state.



Oh please, how many DINO's does the party have?  I can't think of one.


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
Click to expand...

Officers were trained to do that, that technique was used for years without any deaths. You didn't know that?


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> On our side we call them blue dog democrats. Usually southern democrats. They are in the pockets of the lobbyists, their constituents don’t want gun reform, they are not pro gay or choice. They don’t believe in evolution or global warming.
> 
> Their republican opponent was so bad they won. Even in a red state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, how many DINO's does the party have?  I can't think of one.
Click to expand...

Ever met Bernie Sanders?


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really. The problem is voter suppression, not voter oppression. Immigrants are not an issue for most of us, even though you Trump fanatics argue otherwise as an excuse for your opposition.
> The "stealing" of the election was an invention of ex-president Chaos in his effort to steal a fair election that he lost. It amazes me that you fanatics allow ex-president Chaos to control your minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the irony.  You bring up voter suppression in the same post as saying somebody controls our minds?
Click to expand...

It’s obvious republicans have always been about voter suppression.

1. they didn’t like absentee voting, even during a pandemic. They wanted us to hood together on Election Day. Republicans are dumb.

2. Trump appointed a guy to the post office and he removed high speed sorting machines so votes would come in late on Election Day. And trump didn’t want to count any votes that came in late. Where did late votes come from? Big cities like detroit.

Slick. Clever. but also obvious.


----------



## Polishprince

sealybobo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every witness to this murder told the cop to stop, you’re killing him.
> 
> Someone should have tackled the cop but then you’d go to jail too. So they could only verbally protest what the cop was doing.
> 
> And republicans in kentucky want to make that illegal too.
Click to expand...



Officer Chauvin had used this technique on suspects before w/o ill effect.   He didn't know that Chauvin was od'ing or dying from corona.  Maybe the gathering mob should have told him that.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> On our side we call them blue dog democrats. Usually southern democrats. They are in the pockets of the lobbyists, their constituents don’t want gun reform, they are not pro gay or choice. They don’t believe in evolution or global warming.
> 
> Their republican opponent was so bad they won. Even in a red state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, how many DINO's does the party have?  I can't think of one.
Click to expand...

Last time they were exposed was during the creation of Obamacare.


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every witness to this murder told the cop to stop, you’re killing him.
> 
> Someone should have tackled the cop but then you’d go to jail too. So they could only verbally protest what the cop was doing.
> 
> And republicans in kentucky want to make that illegal too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Officer Chauvin had used this technique on suspects before w/o ill effect.   He didn't know that Chauvin was od'ing or dying from corona.  Maybe the gathering mob should have told him that.
Click to expand...

They told him get up you’re killing him. He wasn’t listening. Now he’s going to get ass raped in jail


----------



## jknowgood

sealybobo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he being arrested for selling loose cigarettes? Now compare that to storming the capitol and trying to break through a barricade trying to get to two of our highest politicians and chanting lynch them
> 
> The insurrectionists weren’t obeying the police lawful commands at the capitol. So why weren’t they all shot?
> 
> Just imagine if democrats stormed the White House when trump was president to get him to leave when he refused to leave? We should have. Helped him pack
Click to expand...

He tried to use a counterfeit 20 dollar bill, it wasn't the cops fault he took an overdose of drugs and he shouldn't rott in jail for Floyd's bad decision. Yes when you cheat in an election, shit happens.


----------



## sealybobo

Anathema said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which serves to prove just how few Americans actually deserve the Right to Vote.
Click to expand...

Let us vote online. You have a social security number right? So why not just make an election form that voters who want to absentee vote can fill out and mail in? You can verify who they are.

Why make it harder to absentee vote? Why do you need to have a reason?


----------



## struth

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
Click to expand...

so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.


----------



## jknowgood

sealybobo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was yelling i can't breathe before he had a knee on his neck. I know you really don't like the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the cure to help someone who can’t breathe is to put your knee on the back of their neck?
Click to expand...

I didn't put that in their training manual, whether I agree or not that is what all officers in that precinct was trained to do. If anyone should be arrested, it should be the person that made the decision to put that technique in their training.


----------



## sealybobo

jknowgood said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he being arrested for selling loose cigarettes? Now compare that to storming the capitol and trying to break through a barricade trying to get to two of our highest politicians and chanting lynch them
> 
> The insurrectionists weren’t obeying the police lawful commands at the capitol. So why weren’t they all shot?
> 
> Just imagine if democrats stormed the White House when trump was president to get him to leave when he refused to leave? We should have. Helped him pack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He tried to use a counterfeit 20 dollar bill, it wasn't the cops fault he took an overdose of drugs and he shouldn't rott in jail for Floyd's bad decision. Yes when you cheat in an election, shit happens.
Click to expand...

Yea like Rudy trump and Fox are being sued by dominion Or one of you gets shot by a capitol police officer.

You guys said more facts would come out about the rigged election. We’re still waiting.

Oh, and then don’t cry about the kid on the beach the cops tackled for disobeying the lockdown. He should have followed the law.


----------



## sealybobo

struth said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
Click to expand...

Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was yelling i can't breathe before he had a knee on his neck. I know you really don't like the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true
> 
> Every life saving course I have had said that the proper response when someone can’t breathe is to kneel on their neck
Click to expand...

Like I said whether I agree of not, that's what the officers were trained to do if they think the suspect is having a drug overdose.


----------



## Anathema

sealybobo said:


> Let us vote online. You have a social security number right? So why not just make an election form that voters who want to absentee vote can fill out and mail in? You can verify who they are.
> 
> Why make it harder to absentee vote? Why do you need to have a reason?



I don’t want the vast majority of people voting. I don’t believe most people deserve to vote. I definitely do not want to make it easier for the unwashed and plague infested masses to vote. If anything I want to make it far more difficult.


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
Click to expand...

Corporations are sending a message to other states considering voter suppression laws


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> Let us vote online. You have a social security number right? So why not just make an election form that voters who want to absentee vote can fill out and mail in? You can verify who they are.
> 
> Why make it harder to absentee vote? Why do you need to have a reason?



When you make it easy to vote, you bring out all the stupid people and politically ignorant.  When you bring out the stupid and politically ignorant, they all vote Democrat.  Why do you think the commies are pushing the issue so much?


----------



## jknowgood

sealybobo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he being arrested for selling loose cigarettes? Now compare that to storming the capitol and trying to break through a barricade trying to get to two of our highest politicians and chanting lynch them
> 
> The insurrectionists weren’t obeying the police lawful commands at the capitol. So why weren’t they all shot?
> 
> Just imagine if democrats stormed the White House when trump was president to get him to leave when he refused to leave? We should have. Helped him pack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He tried to use a counterfeit 20 dollar bill, it wasn't the cops fault he took an overdose of drugs and he shouldn't rott in jail for Floyd's bad decision. Yes when you cheat in an election, shit happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea like Rudy trump and Fox are being sued by dominion Or one of you gets shot by a capitol police officer.
> 
> You guys said more facts would come out about the rigged election. We’re still waiting.
> 
> Oh, and then don’t cry about the kid on the beach the cops tackled for disobeying the lockdown. He should have followed the law.
Click to expand...

There is plenty of evidence of cheating, maybe we will do the exact same thing in the next election and see how you like it. Stop the counting then all a sudden Biden got 100% of the votes to put him over the finish line when he was losing before the counting stopped.


----------



## struth

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
Click to expand...

Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.


----------



## sealybobo

Anathema said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us vote online. You have a social security number right? So why not just make an election form that voters who want to absentee vote can fill out and mail in? You can verify who they are.
> 
> Why make it harder to absentee vote? Why do you need to have a reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t want the vast majority of people voting. I don’t believe most people deserve to vote. I definitely do not want to make it easier for the unwashed and plague infested masses to vote. If anything I want to make it far more difficult.
Click to expand...

Why? Each person voting is voting how they feel our Current politicians are doing.

The rich wish anyone who isn’t a millionaire couldnt vote. They feel if you aren’t a millionaire you must be an idiot.

Lots of smart people vote democratic. In fact, trump only got 30% of the college educated vote. You might find you do worse when you don’t allow dumb rednecks to vote.


----------



## jknowgood

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
Click to expand...

That's right he had covid, that settles it. Floyd died from covid case closed.


----------



## sealybobo

jknowgood said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he being arrested for selling loose cigarettes? Now compare that to storming the capitol and trying to break through a barricade trying to get to two of our highest politicians and chanting lynch them
> 
> The insurrectionists weren’t obeying the police lawful commands at the capitol. So why weren’t they all shot?
> 
> Just imagine if democrats stormed the White House when trump was president to get him to leave when he refused to leave? We should have. Helped him pack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He tried to use a counterfeit 20 dollar bill, it wasn't the cops fault he took an overdose of drugs and he shouldn't rott in jail for Floyd's bad decision. Yes when you cheat in an election, shit happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea like Rudy trump and Fox are being sued by dominion Or one of you gets shot by a capitol police officer.
> 
> You guys said more facts would come out about the rigged election. We’re still waiting.
> 
> Oh, and then don’t cry about the kid on the beach the cops tackled for disobeying the lockdown. He should have followed the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty of evidence of cheating, maybe we will do the exact same thing in the next election and see how you like it. Stop the counting then all a sudden Biden got 100% of the votes to put him over the finish line when he was losing before the counting stopped.
Click to expand...

Biden got 100% of the votes? Are you nuts?


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us vote online. You have a social security number right? So why not just make an election form that voters who want to absentee vote can fill out and mail in? You can verify who they are.
> 
> Why make it harder to absentee vote? Why do you need to have a reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you make it easy to vote, you bring out all the stupid people and politically ignorant.  When you bring out the stupid and politically ignorant, they all vote Democrat.  Why do you think the commies are pushing the issue so much?
Click to expand...

I used to think if more people voted democrats would always win but trump appealed to poor people.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> When you make it easy to vote, you bring out all the stupid people and politically ignorant. When you bring out the stupid and politically ignorant, they all vote Democrat. Why do you think the commies are pushing the issue so much?



Coming from someone who voted for Trump......Twice


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Very true
> 
> Every life saving course I have had said that the proper response when someone can’t breathe is to kneel on their neck



A suspect saying they can't breathe is a common ploy by lowlifes when being subdued by police.  Any fan of the former show COPS knows this like I do.  I never missed an episode.  Floyd was breathing just fine.  If he couldn't breathe, he wouldn't have been speaking.  It's impossible say words and not inhale and exhale. 

His problem is oxygen was not getting into his bloodstream.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Floyd was breathing just fine. If he couldn't breathe, he wouldn't have been speaking.



Very true......anyone who can gasp......I can’t breathe
Is obviously faking.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Coming from someone who voted for Trump......Twice



Yes, we had a super economy the first time, didn't we?  Criticize me when you voted for a guy with Dementia who's son was under FBI investigation in a matter the vegetable was also involved in?  The moron couldn't climb stairs to his airplane.  He's in such bad shape even his own party wants to strip him of exclusive authority to launch nuclear weapons.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Very true......anyone who can gasp......I can’t breathe
> Is obviously faking.



He wasn't gasping anything.  He said he couldn't breathe while sitting in the back of a police car.  He said it repeatedly.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you make it easy to vote, you bring out all the stupid people and politically ignorant. When you bring out the stupid and politically ignorant, they all vote Democrat. Why do you think the commies are pushing the issue so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from someone who voted for Trump......Twice
Click to expand...

And how about we do this. Everyone who votes has to take an iq test. Whichever party has the highest iq collectively wins.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> I used to think if more people voted democrats would always win but trump appealed to poor people.



Trump's winning message was immigration. That's why he won the first time.  Now look what we have.  Covid infected people being bused into our country by the thousands.  Middle-east terrorists caught at the border trying to get in, and those are only the ones they caught. 

I swear, the left will not be happy until we have another 911 or much worse.  Anything for power. It lends credence to my signature.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he being arrested for selling loose cigarettes? Now compare that to storming the capitol and trying to break through a barricade trying to get to two of our highest politicians and chanting lynch them
> 
> The insurrectionists weren’t obeying the police lawful commands at the capitol. So why weren’t they all shot?
> 
> Just imagine if democrats stormed the White House when trump was president to get him to leave when he refused to leave? We should have. Helped him pack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He tried to use a counterfeit 20 dollar bill, it wasn't the cops fault he took an overdose of drugs and he shouldn't rott in jail for Floyd's bad decision. Yes when you cheat in an election, shit happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea like Rudy trump and Fox are being sued by dominion Or one of you gets shot by a capitol police officer.
> 
> You guys said more facts would come out about the rigged election. We’re still waiting.
> 
> Oh, and then don’t cry about the kid on the beach the cops tackled for disobeying the lockdown. He should have followed the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty of evidence of cheating, maybe we will do the exact same thing in the next election and see how you like it. Stop the counting then all a sudden Biden got 100% of the votes to put him over the finish line when he was losing before the counting stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden got 100% of the votes? Are you nuts?
Click to expand...

Nope. Biden got 100% of the mail-in votes he needed in whatever precincts he needed them in no matter how implausible that may seem.  Trump was leading him by over 900,000 in PA....when they shut down the counting...rebooted the Dominion machines....and all of the sudden Trump votes started switching to Biden votes in heavy Republican districts. Weird, huh? Figure the odds on that happening.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true......anyone who can gasp......I can’t breathe
> Is obviously faking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't gasping anything.  He said he couldn't breathe while sitting in the back of a police car.  He said it repeatedly.
Click to expand...

So they took him out of the car and put him on the ground and knee on his neck?

He was already handcuffed right?

Do you republicans really want cops treating us this way? I keep thinking about the insurrection. You pepper sprayed cops and cried when one of you got shot


----------



## initforme

The jury is hearing all the evidence and will come to the proper verdict.   The armchair quarterbacks are simply guesses...pure conjecture.


----------



## Anathema

sealybobo said:


> Why? Each person voting is voting how they feel our Current politicians are doing.
> 
> The rich wish anyone who isn’t a millionaire couldnt vote. They feel if you aren’t a millionaire you must be an idiot.
> 
> Lots of smart people vote democratic. In fact, trump only got 30% of the college educated vote. You might find you do worse when you don’t allow dumb rednecks to vote.



I truly believe that voting isn’t/shouldn’t be about who one wants to vote for but rather sho one SHOULD be voting for. You read that correctly... I believe there is a Right and a Wrong way to vote in every election.

I don’t believe that determination is made by the populace but rather by the US Constitution and/or the foundational documents of whatever level of government you’re voting at.

Unfortunately far too often the voters have no idea how their government is supposed to work, what their responsibilities are to that government,or whst the candidates they are voting in actually stand for. That Taints their votes, in my mind.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think if more people voted democrats would always win but trump appealed to poor people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's winning message was immigration. That's why he won the first time.  Now look what we have.  Covid infected people being bused into our country by the thousands.  Middle-east terrorists caught at the border trying to get in, and those are only the ones they caught.
> 
> I swear, the left will not be happy until we have another 911 or much worse.  Anything for power. It lends credence to my signature.
Click to expand...

Don’t worry a democrat is president. We won’t have another 9-11. And we won’t be lied into war with iran.

How come people who are anti immigrants aren’t anti illegal employers?

Trumps message was stupid and racist. It wasn’t the smart Americans who went along. Most who did couldnt tell you who the speaker of the house is.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he being arrested for selling loose cigarettes? Now compare that to storming the capitol and trying to break through a barricade trying to get to two of our highest politicians and chanting lynch them
> 
> The insurrectionists weren’t obeying the police lawful commands at the capitol. So why weren’t they all shot?
> 
> Just imagine if democrats stormed the White House when trump was president to get him to leave when he refused to leave? We should have. Helped him pack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He tried to use a counterfeit 20 dollar bill, it wasn't the cops fault he took an overdose of drugs and he shouldn't rott in jail for Floyd's bad decision. Yes when you cheat in an election, shit happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea like Rudy trump and Fox are being sued by dominion Or one of you gets shot by a capitol police officer.
> 
> You guys said more facts would come out about the rigged election. We’re still waiting.
> 
> Oh, and then don’t cry about the kid on the beach the cops tackled for disobeying the lockdown. He should have followed the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty of evidence of cheating, maybe we will do the exact same thing in the next election and see how you like it. Stop the counting then all a sudden Biden got 100% of the votes to put him over the finish line when he was losing before the counting stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden got 100% of the votes? Are you nuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Biden got 100% of the mail-in votes he needed in whatever precincts he needed them in no matter how implausible that may seem.  Trump was leading him by over 900,000 in PA....when they shut down the counting...rebooted the Dominion machines....and all of the sudden Trump votes started switching to Biden votes in heavy Republican districts. Weird, huh? Figure the odds on that happening.
Click to expand...

The polls said biden was going to win. If anything was suspicious it was 2016.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> So they took him out of the car and put him on the ground and knee on his neck?
> 
> He was already handcuffed right?
> 
> Do you republicans really want cops treating us this way? I keep thinking about the insurrection. You pepper sprayed cops and cried when one of you got shot



I watch evil right-wing news and listen to evil right-wing radio.  Every host strongly condemned what happened at the Capital.  Every one stated the offenders should get the maximum penalty under the law. 

I've had multiple interactions with police during my career.  Not once did a cop treat me like that.  Do you know why?  I LISTENED TO EVERY ORDER THEY GAVE ME!! 

Kneeling on a suspects head is a standard procedure police use to subdue a subject.  They are not worried about getting hurt, they are more concerned the suspect won't hurt himself.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from someone who voted for Trump......Twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we had a super economy the first time, didn't we?  Criticize me when you voted for a guy with Dementia who's son was under FBI investigation in a matter the vegetable was also involved in?  The moron couldn't climb stairs to his airplane.  He's in such bad shape even his own party wants to strip him of exclusive authority to launch nuclear weapons.
Click to expand...


Anyone who voted for Trump should have their voting privileges revoked
They obviously do not understand what it means to be American


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Anyone who voted for Trump should have their voting privileges revoked
> They obviously do not understand what it means to be American



I'm sure you do believe that.  Hitler is looking up from hell giving you the nod of approval.  Of course you Nazis want to stop real Americans from voting.


----------



## Taz

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


MLB these days is for coons and spics anyways, so who cares?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us vote online. You have a social security number right? So why not just make an election form that voters who want to absentee vote can fill out and mail in? You can verify who they are.
> 
> Why make it harder to absentee vote? Why do you need to have a reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you make it easy to vote, you bring out all the stupid people and politically ignorant.  When you bring out the stupid and politically ignorant, they all vote Democrat.  Why do you think the commies are pushing the issue so much?
Click to expand...


So are you telling us that every idiot........excuse me person that votes republican is smart and politically intelligent.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> Don’t worry a democrat is president. We won’t have another 9-11. And we won’t be lied into war with iran.
> 
> How come people who are anti immigrants aren’t anti illegal employers?
> 
> Trumps message was stupid and racist. It wasn’t the smart Americans who went along. Most who did couldnt tell you who the speaker of the house is.



Oh please.  When it comes to the constituents of parties, Republicans are way more informed than the left.  I mean, look at who they voted for! 

The guy spent most of his life in federal government and didn't accomplish anything.  He proudly said he would choose his people based on gender and race instead of who would do the best job.  He's made multiple racially insensitive or racist comments during his career.  He placed a WELCOME mat on our border by reversing Trump's policies, and the cost of gasoline went up over 30% in his first two months.  

The Democrats are heading to pushing us 4 trillion in new debt over Democrat pork in three months, a new record for wasteful spending.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

initforme said:


> The jury is hearing all the evidence and will come to the proper verdict.   The armchair quarterbacks are simply guesses...pure conjecture.



Well history shows they don't always come to the proper verdict.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t worry a democrat is president. We won’t have another 9-11. And we won’t be lied into war with iran.
> 
> How come people who are anti immigrants aren’t anti illegal employers?
> 
> Trumps message was stupid and racist. It wasn’t the smart Americans who went along. Most who did couldnt tell you who the speaker of the house is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  When it comes to the constituents of parties, Republicans are way more informed than the left.  I mean, look at who they voted for!
> 
> The guy spent most of his life in federal government and didn't accomplish anything.  He proudly said he would choose his people based on gender and race instead of who would do the best job.  He's made multiple racially insensitive or racist comments during his career.  He placed a WELCOME mat on our border by reversing Trump's policies, and the cost of gasoline went up over 30% in his first two months.
> 
> The Democrats are heading to pushing us 4 trillion in new debt over Democrat pork in three months, a new record for wasteful spending.
Click to expand...

You guys are misinformed. Brainwashed. Gullible racist idiots.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Taz said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLB these days is for coons and spics anyways, so who cares?
Click to expand...


Dumbass there are more white boys playing baseball than there are black folks.  Racist idiot.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Superbadbrutha said:


> So are you telling us that every idiot........excuse me person that votes republican is smart and politically intelligent.



Not all, but much more than the Democrats.  If the politically ignorant were mostly Republican voters, they would be pushing for no Voter-ID, forcing states into all mail-in voting, drop off boxes on the corner of every street.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> You guys are misinformed. Brainwashed. Gullible racist idiots.



Nobody is misinformed. We know what this guy is about.  We predicted the dire circumstances he put us in long before he ran.  Look what they did to this country in less than three months.  We have 45 more months to go of this.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Penelope said:


> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.



Virtue signaling is all it is.
As has been pointed out, repeatedly, NY has the same law on their books. As does other states.
And, the entire faux outrage is based on a lie that no one can give out water/food to voters. 
It only bans campaigners and organizations pushing votes from doing it. 
You can set up unmanned water stations etc. anywhere you want. You just can't man them with people pushing votes.


----------



## sealybobo

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us vote online. You have a social security number right? So why not just make an election form that voters who want to absentee vote can fill out and mail in? You can verify who they are.
> 
> Why make it harder to absentee vote? Why do you need to have a reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you make it easy to vote, you bring out all the stupid people and politically ignorant.  When you bring out the stupid and politically ignorant, they all vote Democrat.  Why do you think the commies are pushing the issue so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you telling us that every idiot........excuse me person that votes republican is smart and politically intelligent.
Click to expand...

Everyone votes for the candidate they feel is best for them. Let me tell you I know three idiot whites on Medicaid or with high student loans who bought into trumps bs.

when asked why they said, “I don’t know it seemed like a time for change.” Yea, like cuts to Medicaid. Lol Idiots!

 They all expressed racist positions towards immigrants and blacks

Trump was scary because his message even sounded good to blue collar. Bring jobs back hone. Kick illegals out who are stealing your jobs.

Never once did he mention going after illegal employers. In fact trump was an illegal employer well into his first term. It was going to come out in the news so he was pro active and let them all go I believe in 2019.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are misinformed. Brainwashed. Gullible racist idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is misinformed. We know what this guy is about.  We predicted the dire circumstances he put us in long before he ran.  Look what they did to this country in less than three months.  We have 45 more months to go of this.
Click to expand...

It’ll be great and you won’t be satisfied no matter what

In fact I predict you won’t believe the unemployment numbers. A tactic trump used in 2015


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you telling us that every idiot........excuse me person that votes republican is smart and politically intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all, but much more than the Democrats.  If the politically ignorant were mostly Republican voters, they would be pushing for no Voter-ID, forcing states into all mail-in voting, drop off boxes on the corner of every street.
Click to expand...


Who is pushing for that?  Folks have been voting in this country for decades without a voter ID and a president has been elected every 4yrs without a problem.  Since your savior lost now all of a sudden there is All this voter fraud going on that couldn't be proven in Court.  You are pissed that folks turned out in droves for this election and that is why Trump lost, Trump Humpin was rejected by the American people.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> And how about we do this. Everyone who votes has to take an iq test. Whichever party has the highest iq collectively wins.



I have a better idea:  You have to vote in person and take a test before being handed a ballot to see what your political knowledge is.  There are plenty of higher IQ people that don't have any common sense.  Let's test people on what they know about current politics, and if they pass, THEN give them a ballot.  We Republicans would be all for that.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are misinformed. Brainwashed. Gullible racist idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is misinformed. We know what this guy is about.  We predicted the dire circumstances he put us in long before he ran.  Look what they did to this country in less than three months.  We have 45 more months to go of this.
Click to expand...

They did a study and found Fox viewers were the most misinformed.

In fact even people who don’t watch any news shows were better informed.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Superbadbrutha said:


> Who is pushing for that? Folks have been voting in this country for decades without a voter ID and a president has been elected every 4yrs without a problem. Since your savior lost now all of a sudden there is All this voter fraud going on that couldn't be proven in Court. You are pissed that folks turned out in droves for this election and that is why Trump lost, Trump Humpin was rejected by the American people.



Who's for that?  Ever hear of HR-1?  

Did you just wake up from a coma or something?  The Republicans have been pushing for Voter ID well over ten years.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> They did a study and found Fox viewers were the most misinformed.
> 
> In fact even people who don’t watch any news shows were better informed.



Then you would have no problem with in person voting only and taking a test on current issues before voting?  Welcome aboard.


----------



## sealybobo

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you telling us that every idiot........excuse me person that votes republican is smart and politically intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all, but much more than the Democrats.  If the politically ignorant were mostly Republican voters, they would be pushing for no Voter-ID, forcing states into all mail-in voting, drop off boxes on the corner of every street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is pushing for that?  Folks have been voting in this country for decades without a voter ID and a president has been elected every 4yrs without a problem.  Since your savior lost now all of a sudden there is All this voter fraud going on that couldn't be proven in Court.  You are pissed that folks turned out in droves for this election and that is why Trump lost, Trump Humpin was rejected by the American people.
Click to expand...

It’s funny in one breath these republicans say they aren’t trying to suppress the vote and the next breath they admit less people should be voting.

I absolutely love it that 90% of blacks vote democratic. Coming from a middle class white democrat, I ask you. Are those blacks stupid or voting for the right party? 

So if poor and middle class blacks all vote democratic, and a lot of us poor and middle class whites agree with you, perhaps it’s middle class and poor whites who vote Republican who are the idiot. I certainly believe they are.

And we know how they’ve been conned. Racism, guns, religion. Abortion, white privilege, guns, gays.

Clearly it’s poor and middle class republicans who have been duped.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> It’ll be great and you won’t be satisfied no matter what
> 
> In fact I predict you won’t believe the unemployment numbers. A tactic trump used in 2015



The unemployment numbers have to get better.  We are vaccinating over 2 million Americans a day now.  I think we will be getting very encouraging numbers by the end of this month.  So far we've distributed 150 million doses of vaccine with 60 million Americans now totally vaccinated.  Even Dementia can't ruin that.  Slow it down? Without a doubt.  He wants to tax our job creators.


----------



## MeBelle

iamwhatiseem said:


> Virtue signaling is all it is.
> As has been pointed out, repeatedly, NY has the same law on their books. As does other states.
> And, the entire faux outrage is based on a lie that no one can give out water/food to voters.
> It only bans campaigners and organizations pushing votes from doing it.
> You can set up unmanned water stations etc. anywhere you want. You just can't man them with people pushing votes.



And it gives Georgians an addition seven (7) days to vote.

Which I don't agree with...but that's for another thread.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> It’s funny in one breath these republicans say they aren’t trying to suppress the vote and the next breath they admit less people should be voting.
> 
> I absolutely love it that 90% of blacks vote democratic. Coming from a middle class white democrat, I ask you. Are those blacks stupid or voting for the right party?
> 
> So if poor and middle class blacks all vote democratic, and a lot of us poor and middle class whites agree with you, perhaps it’s middle class and poor whites who vote Republican who are the idiot. I certainly believe they are.
> 
> And we know how they’ve been conned. Racism, guns, religion. Abortion, white privilege, guns, gays.
> 
> Clearly it’s poor and middle class republicans who have been duped.



It's the middle-class coming to realize who is against them.  If blacks were smart, they would too, but most blacks have no interest in politics. 

Thanks to Democrats, our country is being flooded with third-worlders that will be taking our middle-class jobs and reducing pay for middle-class American workers.  They will be changing our country even more so we replicate the countries they came from.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who voted for Trump should have their voting privileges revoked
> They obviously do not understand what it means to be American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you do believe that.  Hitler is looking up from hell giving you the nod of approval.  Of course you Nazis want to stop real Americans from voting.
Click to expand...


Good example

Should those who voted for Hitler have had their voting privileges revoked?


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> but most blacks have no interest in politics.



Tell it to Republicans in Georgia


----------



## initforme

99 percent of americans really aren't all that interested in politics.  Sure, they vote.  After that, not so much.  This isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Good example
> 
> Should those who voted for Hitler have had their voting privileges revoked?



My only concern is getting politically informed people to vote.  Democrats want our leaders to ultimately be decided by people like this. 


I don't care if you vote Democrat or Republican.  Only people who know WTF is going on in this country, know what direction we are heading in, and know of the issues that should be voting.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.



Yeah, because corporations are in bed with the Democrats--not the Republicans.


----------



## theHawk

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
Click to expand...

No, we are doing it because they are trying to bully people from participating in Democracy, while they kiss the ass of the CCP.  Fuck those hypocrites.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> Last time they were exposed was during the creation of Obamacare.



You mean that phony healthcare plan that was nothing but a bunch of lies that passed without one Republican vote?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Seems MLB are hypocrites as well....









						MLB boycotts Georgia, signs new deal with Chinese firm that dropped NBA over exec’s Hong Kong support
					

Major League Baseball is protesting a democratically passed Georgia voting law while bolstering ties with a Communist Party-backed Chinese company that cracked down on an NBA executive who supported the pro-democracy movement in Hong Kong.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really. The problem is voter suppression, not voter oppression. Immigrants are not an issue for most of us, even though you Trump fanatics argue otherwise as an excuse for your opposition.
> The "stealing" of the election was an invention of ex-president Chaos in his effort to steal a fair election that he lost. It amazes me that you fanatics allow ex-president Chaos to control your minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the irony.  You bring up voter suppression in the same post as saying somebody controls our minds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s obvious republicans have always been about voter suppression.
> 
> 1. they didn’t like absentee voting, even during a pandemic. They wanted us to hood together on Election Day. Republicans are dumb.
> 
> 2. Trump appointed a guy to the post office and he removed high speed sorting machines so votes would come in late on Election Day. And trump didn’t want to count any votes that came in late. Where did late votes come from? Big cities like detroit.
> 
> Slick. Clever. but also obvious.
Click to expand...


Of course we don't want any absentee voting for the reasons I stated.   The only people that should be allowed to vote absentee are those who can't vote in person for medical, business, or military reasons.  

It's not voter suppression to demand you get your lazy ass out to the polls if you want to vote.  If it's too much trouble, stay home.  You obviously aren't that interested in voting anyway.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is pushing for that? Folks have been voting in this country for decades without a voter ID and a president has been elected every 4yrs without a problem. Since your savior lost now all of a sudden there is All this voter fraud going on that couldn't be proven in Court. You are pissed that folks turned out in droves for this election and that is why Trump lost, Trump Humpin was rejected by the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's for that?  Ever hear of HR-1?
> 
> Did you just wake up from a coma or something?  The Republicans have been pushing for Voter ID well over ten years.
Click to expand...


Yea I have heard of HR1 and what is the problem with it?  It's sad that in 2021 we are still talking about the Votings Right Act.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Ever met Bernie Sanders?



What are you talking about?  Sanders is a Communist just like all the other Democrats.  The only issue he's against them on is the gun issue.


----------



## Desperado

MLB requires photo ID to pick up tickets from Will Call, but boycotts Georgia for voter ID law


----------



## martybegan

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com



If anything happens it won't be until stadiums are at full capacity. They will be able to find enough woke rubes to fill 10%-50% stadiums up.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Superbadbrutha said:


> Yea I have heard of HR1 and what is the problem with it? It's sad that in 2021 we are still talking about the Votings Right Act.



What's wrong with it?  It's totally unconstitutional, that's what's wrong with it.  The Constitution gives states the right as to how they hold their elections.  The communists want to federalize it so only they can win.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com



It's not Biden's fault.  MLB did this to themselves.  But just like the sinking ratings in football, the sinking ratings in all the Hollywood award shows, they will lose people as well, but have enough people who are fans that care less about their politics. 

I for one have never had a football game in my living room in over three years.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I have heard of HR1 and what is the problem with it? It's sad that in 2021 we are still talking about the Votings Right Act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with it?  It's totally unconstitutional, that's what's wrong with it.  The Constitution gives states the right as to how they hold their elections.  The communists want to federalize it so only they can win.
Click to expand...


That's false and you keep spreading that lie.

Interpretation: Elections Clause | The National Constitution Center


----------



## Rye Catcher

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com



*I like to disappoint you Bozo, democracy in America and Baseball in America are not rejected by the vast majority of Americans, it is only assholes like you who still find Dumb Donald the demagogue / charlatan as something more than what he is, that being a corrupt, man-child in an empty suit.*


----------



## Rye Catcher

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’ll be great and you won’t be satisfied no matter what
> 
> In fact I predict you won’t believe the unemployment numbers. A tactic trump used in 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unemployment numbers have to get better.  We are vaccinating over 2 million Americans a day now.  I think we will be getting very encouraging numbers by the end of this month.  So far we've distributed 150 million doses of vaccine with 60 million Americans now totally vaccinated.  Even Dementia can't ruin that.  Slow it down? Without a doubt.  He wants to tax our job creators.
Click to expand...


Define job creators.  Look before you leap.


----------



## Oddball

Polishprince said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
Click to expand...

*Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad...*

And those fans aren't all republicans or even political....People follow sports as an escape from the world where everything gets made into a political controversy.....Dragging politics into sports is as sure a way to alienate the apolitical as well as anyone else.


----------



## Oddball

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro less restrictive voting rights? Is that even a thing?
> 
> Don't you mean anti-voter oppression?
> 
> What you really mean is you think most of America wants illegal migrants voting in our elections, right?
> Also, you think stealing elections is a right....if you're a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I mean what the republicans are doing is suppression of the vote and the all star Baseball league can boycott Atlanta whenever they see fit.
> 
> There has been NO PROOF that the election was fraudulent and really tramp did win.  Biden won fair and square and TRAMP LOST.
Click to expand...

Nobody is suppressing the vote, dingbat.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I have heard of HR1 and what is the problem with it? It's sad that in 2021 we are still talking about the Votings Right Act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with it?  It's totally unconstitutional, that's what's wrong with it.  The Constitution gives states the right as to how they hold their elections.  The communists want to federalize it so only they can win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's false and you keep spreading that lie.
> 
> Interpretation: Elections Clause | The National Constitution Center
Click to expand...


*Efforts to suppress the vote has a long history, and equally long the number of amendments which have shot down the efforts of racists and misogynists to suppress their vote.

The current iteration of the Republican Party is a large number of States are seeking to suppress the vote, and that is the naked truth.*


----------



## Rye Catcher

Oddball said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro less restrictive voting rights? Is that even a thing?
> 
> Don't you mean anti-voter oppression?
> 
> What you really mean is you think most of America wants illegal migrants voting in our elections, right?
> Also, you think stealing elections is a right....if you're a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I mean what the republicans are doing is suppression of the vote and the all star Baseball league can boycott Atlanta whenever they see fit.
> 
> There has been NO PROOF that the election was fraudulent and really tramp did win.  Biden won fair and square and TRAMP LOST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is suppressing the vote, dingbat.
Click to expand...


*Idiot-gram ^^^; variety A BIG LIE*


----------



## Polishprince

Rye Catcher said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I have heard of HR1 and what is the problem with it? It's sad that in 2021 we are still talking about the Votings Right Act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with it?  It's totally unconstitutional, that's what's wrong with it.  The Constitution gives states the right as to how they hold their elections.  The communists want to federalize it so only they can win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's false and you keep spreading that lie.
> 
> Interpretation: Elections Clause | The National Constitution Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Efforts to suppress the vote has a long history, and equally long the number of amendments which have shot down the efforts of racists and misogynists to suppress their vote.
> 
> The current iteration of the Republican Party is a large number of States are seeking to suppress the vote, and that is the naked truth.*
Click to expand...



Actually, the D's suppress the vote not the Republicans.    They do it by deplatforming and doing their best to shut down debate and communication between the candidates and the people.


----------



## mudwhistle

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro less restrictive voting rights? Is that even a thing?
> 
> Don't you mean anti-voter oppression?
> 
> What you really mean is you think most of America wants illegal migrants voting in our elections, right?
> Also, you think stealing elections is a right....if you're a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I mean what the republicans are doing is suppression of the vote and the all star Baseball league can boycott Atlanta whenever they see fit.
> 
> There has been NO PROOF that the election was fraudulent and really tramp did win.  Biden won fair and square and TRAMP LOST.
Click to expand...

Saying there's no proof....repeating a lie from the MSM doesn't make it a fact.
What we do have evidence of is Democrats and their friends have not only refused to admit there was election fraud because THEY WON, but they have made it a crime to claim that they cheated.
Why would they make it a crime to say that they cheated?
Well....obviously because they cheated, and now they are fully in control of our government....because of their cheating.
The only folks on your side that will admit to it are claiming falsely that reversing the cheating wouldn't make any difference anyway. This is not true....because of the simple fact that millions of mail-in ballots had no positive control in various states...so nobody could prove if they were totally bogus. But the fact that more votes were cast than there were registered voters in at least one state that I know of. Guess what that means. That means massive cheating was going on.....and mail-in ballots simply made it happen.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.



Where did you get that idea from?


----------



## 22lcidw

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who voted for Trump should have their voting privileges revoked
> They obviously do not understand what it means to be American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you do believe that.  Hitler is looking up from hell giving you the nod of approval.  Of course you Nazis want to stop real Americans from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good example
> 
> Should those who voted for Hitler have had their voting privileges revoked?
Click to expand...

Hitler is looking up at our social media destruction of individuals and surveillance systems and nodding in amazement. He must be thinking...."I was to early".


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that idea from?
Click to expand...


So you acknowledge you made that up?


----------



## mudwhistle

Rye Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I like to disappoint you Bozo, democracy in America and Baseball in America are not rejected by the vast majority of Americans, it is only assholes like you who still find Dumb Donald the demagogue / charlatan as something more than what he is, that being a corrupt, man-child in an empty suit.*
Click to expand...

It's assholes like you who decide on Easter Sunday instead of disagreeing with something and moving on.....you instead throw out insults and prove you're as ignorant as everyone thinks you are.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that idea from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge you made that up?
Click to expand...

I guess you don't understand the difference between having an opinion and lying. 
No surprise there.


----------



## skews13

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> Biden is already a better President than Trump in just two months. But he was already better after two days.
> 
> As far as baseball goes. Just watched the Braves, Phillies game. Stands are at capacity allowed, and with the game updates, all of the other stands around the league are at allowed capacity also.
> 
> It will be with the All Star game to.
> 
> Meanwhile, the biggest loser, cadet bonespurs donny, is whining like the little bitch that he is from his bunker, on the election he got his ass handed to him in, and results that aren't going to change, and the indictments aren't far away now. He might want to save some of that money he managed to con you suckers out of for lawyers fees. He's going to need it.
> 
> By the way, how did that NFL boycott work out for panty wastes the last couple of years?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

mudwhistle said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that idea from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge you made that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you don't understand the difference between having an opinion and lying.
> No surprise there.
Click to expand...


You specifically said MOST of America is going to boycott MLB.  I just want to know where you get this idea that MOST, being around 165 million people, are going to boycott MLB, that's all.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that idea from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you acknowledge you made that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you don't understand the difference between having an opinion and lying.
> No surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You specifically said MOST of America is going to boycott MLB.  I just want to know where you get this idea that MOST, being around 165 million people, are going to boycott MLB, that's all.
Click to expand...

Quit being ignorant. 
Especially since you're a mod.....just knock it off.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Rye Catcher said:


> Define job creators. Look before you leap.



You know, those rich people who own those companies where common people work at that Dementia wants to tax. 

You see, owners get a paycheck like their employees.  He or she gets to decide how much money they get, and how much to keep in the company.  Given the fact the big guy never loses, he will take more money out of the company to supplement his tax losses when government takes more.  Less money in the company means less employment by halting or slowing down new hires.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


Isn't it you who declared a few years back that the NFL was dead?  You con-spiracy predictions never seem to work out very well.


----------



## bodecea

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
Click to expand...

Cultists MUST obey!


----------



## bodecea

Moonglow said:


> I never much cared for baseball. Although I did get to see Hank Aaron in 1971 at Candlestick park while on a trip in California I only played the game until I was nine.


My dad took me to a game at the old old St. Louis Stadium (old girders and all) to see Stan Musial play when we were driving back to NY from TX when I was six.   I got sick from the hotdogs tho that night and barfed all over the back seat of our car.   Poor dad.  Mom and baby sis had flown back.


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
Click to expand...

Remember him being boo'd at that World Series game last year?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

mudwhistle said:


> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.


He really is. Trying to get Biden's wrinkled butt of a sling but by bringing up Trump's name
is the mark of a real dolt with nowhere to go.

The woke mob that pulls Joe's levers got the Lords of Baseball to punish Atlanta for what the Georgia 
legislature did, reacting to voter fraud in the state in 2020.

That tells me they are desperate to fight any attempts to tighten up electoral integrity.
Moving the all star game doesn't do a thing to stop the movement. Dopes like BoBob are only
pouring gasoline on the fire, in their own stupid way.


----------



## candycorn

XponentialChaos said:


> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.



They have become perpetual victims.


----------



## Sunsettommy

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
Click to expand...


It is easy to vote in America, in my state I register to vote and the state does all the rest to make it possible for me to vote. Democrats have been LYING for some time now about it, it is still quite easy to vote in the State of Georgia.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

candycorn said:


> They have become perpetual victims.



Victimization doesn't stop at party lines.  Would you like me to post the list of reasons Hillary claimed she lost?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember him being boo'd at that World Series game last year?
Click to expand...



Too far back for me to remember.  Let's go with something more recent.


----------



## AZrailwhale

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
Click to expand...

Yeah, Arnold who drives an original Hummer and flys everywhere in a Gulfstream private jet and lives in several huge mansions.  That’s someone who really believes in AGW.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

For a second there I thought Biden did something good then I realized my dyslexia. 
I thought it said he killed BLM.


----------



## rightwinger

Sunsettommy said:


> it is still quite easy to vote in the State of Georgia.



Depends where in Georgia


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember him being boo'd at that World Series game last year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too far back for me to remember.  Let's go with something more recent.
Click to expand...

Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000  dead


----------



## gtopa1

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


I HOPE not but if it's gone woke then hell; why not a rival League?? is there one?? (not a Rounders fan)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember him being boo'd at that World Series game last year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too far back for me to remember.  Let's go with something more recent.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000  dead
Click to expand...

Perfect description of Biden; SILENT!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember him being boo'd at that World Series game last year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too far back for me to remember.  Let's go with something more recent.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000  dead
Click to expand...

Snopes says you're a lying shitweasel!! Stuff you Demsplaining lying SKKKum!!!

Greg


----------



## Mac1958

XponentialChaos said:


> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.


They said Kaepernick had killed the NFL, too.


----------



## Bobob

struth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
Click to expand...

What threats?


----------



## struth

Bobob said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
Click to expand...

when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.


----------



## Bobob

struth said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
Click to expand...

Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?


----------



## struth

Bobob said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
Click to expand...

Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election


----------



## Sunsettommy

rightwinger said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is still quite easy to vote in the State of Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends where in Georgia
Click to expand...


The state has ONE set of voting laws, your weak deflection attempt is silly.

*Voter ID in Georgia*


*"requires voters to present photo identification* (ID) while voting. Accepted forms of ID include Georgia driver's licenses or ID cards, U.S. passports, and U.S. military ID. For a list of all accepted forms of ID, *see below*.

Voters can obtain a free voter ID card from any county registrar's office or Department of Driver Services Office. *Click here for more information on obtaining a free voter ID card in Georgia*.

Voters who do not have photo ID while voting may cast *provisional ballots*. See below for provisional ballot rules.

_Note: This page covers identification requirements for those who are already registered to vote. Documents required for voter registration may differ._

*Voter ID law*
Georgia's voter ID requirements are outlined in Section 21-2-417 of state law. The law states, "Except as provided in subsection (c) of this Code section, each elector shall present proper identification to a poll worker at or prior to completion of a voter's certificate at any polling place and prior to such person's admission to the enclosed space at such polling place." To view the full text of the law, *click here*."

=====

Don't play games with me again!


----------



## Bobob

struth said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
Click to expand...

Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.


----------



## struth

Bobob said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
Click to expand...

hahahhahahaha dude...you know that's not true...you all were calling Trump illegit from the get go, and spread the false narrative that he conspired with Russia...stop already









						NYT's Paul Krugman falsely claims Democrats never called Trump 'illegitimate' president
					

Liberal New York Times columnist Paul Krugman falsely claimed Democrats "never said Donald Trump was illegitimate" in his latest piece.




					www.foxnews.com
				




" Yet Krugman wrote on Jan. 16, 2017 that the late Rep. John Lewis, D-Ga., planned to skip Trump's inauguration because he regarded him as an "illegitimate presiden 


Lewis was not alone. Dozens of House Democrats followed his example in 2017 and did not attend the inauguration, and a 2017 poll found 68% of Democratic voters did not accept Trump as legitimately elected, citing Russian election meddling.

Trump's 2016 opponent Hillary Clinton called him "illegitimate" in 2019 and claimed he had stolen the race from her, as did former President Jimmy Carter."

Why do you lie?  Why do Dems feel the need to constantly lie and misrepresent known facts?


----------



## justoffal

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
Click to expand...

Baseball like all the rest of professional sports will follow the same pattern of need versus value that all other things do that outlive their usefulness.  While it is a great past time and great entertainment for those who follow the sport it is not a necessary item for survival and when it begins to pull on those needs in an unreasonable fashion it will simply go away.

JO


----------



## mudwhistle

Bobob said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
Click to expand...

Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.


----------



## struth

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
Click to expand...

The Dems have rejected and called every Presidential election they lost this century illegit.   Granted, prior to 2016 we didn't see the massive calls for and acts of insurrection...but they still didn't accept the results.


----------



## mudwhistle

struth said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems have rejected and called every Presidential election they lost this century illegit.   Granted, prior to 2016 we didn't see the massive calls for and acts of insurrection...but they still didn't accept the results.
Click to expand...

Now....if you question the election you're a racist.....and should be arrested.

Coming next: Execution for questioning stolen elections.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

struth said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahaha dude...you know that's not true...you all were calling Trump illegit from the get go, and spread the false narrative that he conspired with Russia...stop already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT's Paul Krugman falsely claims Democrats never called Trump 'illegitimate' president
> 
> 
> Liberal New York Times columnist Paul Krugman falsely claimed Democrats "never said Donald Trump was illegitimate" in his latest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Yet Krugman wrote on Jan. 16, 2017 that the late Rep. John Lewis, D-Ga., planned to skip Trump's inauguration because he regarded him as an "illegitimate presiden
> 
> 
> Lewis was not alone. Dozens of House Democrats followed his example in 2017 and did not attend the inauguration, and a 2017 poll found 68% of Democratic voters did not accept Trump as legitimately elected, citing Russian election meddling.
> 
> Trump's 2016 opponent Hillary Clinton called him "illegitimate" in 2019 and claimed he had stolen the race from her, as did former President Jimmy Carter."
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do Dems feel the need to constantly lie and misrepresent known facts?
Click to expand...


*"Folks, if you want to ever know what the Democrats are up to, just note what they blame Republicans of."*
Rush Limbaugh

Talk about throwing stones in a glass house:  Gerrymandering, closing poll locations, voter role purging, Diebold voting machines, punch card ballots, the Supreme Court, Voter-ID, Russian collusion, media air time............

These are the same people complaining who constantly cited Trump's poll numbers at less than 50% during the best economy many Americans experienced in their lifetime, and now stating 70% approval of a person with dementia, who can't climb a flight of stairs, who's son was under FBI investigation that he was associated with when he won, who got a record amount of voters with the agenda of opening up our borders, drastically increase the cost of fuel, drastically increasing taxes, and taking steps to disarm law abiding citizens.

But we have no room to complain about voter fraud.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Mac1958 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.
> 
> 
> 
> They said Kaepernick had killed the NFL, too.
Click to expand...


Is viewership up or down in the NFL since that half-breed started pulling off his stunts?  









						Super Bowl posts worst viewer ratings since 2007
					

CBS said the Super Bowl attracted 96.4 million viewers, the lowest-watched NFL championship since 2007, when the Indianapolis Colts played the Chicago Bears.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


I won't be renewing my corporate seats. Only four and they won't care but I won't be back. Still love the Red Sox but this is craziness.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead



That's not what they were booing at genius.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
Click to expand...


Afraid it was

Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal


----------



## struth

mudwhistle said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems have rejected and called every Presidential election they lost this century illegit.   Granted, prior to 2016 we didn't see the massive calls for and acts of insurrection...but they still didn't accept the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now....if you question the election you're a racist.....and should be arrested.
> 
> Coming next: Execution for questioning stolen elections.
Click to expand...

it's not uncommon in leftist regimes


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahaha dude...you know that's not true...you all were calling Trump illegit from the get go, and spread the false narrative that he conspired with Russia...stop already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT's Paul Krugman falsely claims Democrats never called Trump 'illegitimate' president
> 
> 
> Liberal New York Times columnist Paul Krugman falsely claimed Democrats "never said Donald Trump was illegitimate" in his latest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Yet Krugman wrote on Jan. 16, 2017 that the late Rep. John Lewis, D-Ga., planned to skip Trump's inauguration because he regarded him as an "illegitimate presiden
> 
> 
> Lewis was not alone. Dozens of House Democrats followed his example in 2017 and did not attend the inauguration, and a 2017 poll found 68% of Democratic voters did not accept Trump as legitimately elected, citing Russian election meddling.
> 
> Trump's 2016 opponent Hillary Clinton called him "illegitimate" in 2019 and claimed he had stolen the race from her, as did former President Jimmy Carter."
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do Dems feel the need to constantly lie and misrepresent known facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Folks, if you want to ever know what the Democrats are up to, just note what they blame Republicans of."*
> Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Talk about throwing stones in a glass house:  Gerrymandering, closing poll locations, voter role purging, Diebold voting machines, punch card ballots, the Supreme Court, Voter-ID, Russian collusion, media air time............
> 
> These are the same people complaining who constantly cited Trump's poll numbers at less than 50% during the best economy many Americans experienced in their lifetime, and now stating 70% approval of a person with dementia, who can't climb a flight of stairs, who's son was under FBI investigation that he was associated with when he won, who got a record amount of voters with the agenda of opening up our borders, drastically increase the cost of fuel, drastically increasing taxes, and taking steps to disarm law abiding citizens.
> 
> But we have no room to complain about voter fraud.
Click to expand...

That is true because the only voter fraud is in ex-President Cockroach's mind,
And what the hell does "voter fraud" have to do with President Biden, who this, that, and the other thing (all nonsense). People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## struth

Bobob said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahaha dude...you know that's not true...you all were calling Trump illegit from the get go, and spread the false narrative that he conspired with Russia...stop already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT's Paul Krugman falsely claims Democrats never called Trump 'illegitimate' president
> 
> 
> Liberal New York Times columnist Paul Krugman falsely claimed Democrats "never said Donald Trump was illegitimate" in his latest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Yet Krugman wrote on Jan. 16, 2017 that the late Rep. John Lewis, D-Ga., planned to skip Trump's inauguration because he regarded him as an "illegitimate presiden
> 
> 
> Lewis was not alone. Dozens of House Democrats followed his example in 2017 and did not attend the inauguration, and a 2017 poll found 68% of Democratic voters did not accept Trump as legitimately elected, citing Russian election meddling.
> 
> Trump's 2016 opponent Hillary Clinton called him "illegitimate" in 2019 and claimed he had stolen the race from her, as did former President Jimmy Carter."
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do Dems feel the need to constantly lie and misrepresent known facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Folks, if you want to ever know what the Democrats are up to, just note what they blame Republicans of."*
> Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Talk about throwing stones in a glass house:  Gerrymandering, closing poll locations, voter role purging, Diebold voting machines, punch card ballots, the Supreme Court, Voter-ID, Russian collusion, media air time............
> 
> These are the same people complaining who constantly cited Trump's poll numbers at less than 50% during the best economy many Americans experienced in their lifetime, and now stating 70% approval of a person with dementia, who can't climb a flight of stairs, who's son was under FBI investigation that he was associated with when he won, who got a record amount of voters with the agenda of opening up our borders, drastically increase the cost of fuel, drastically increasing taxes, and taking steps to disarm law abiding citizens.
> 
> But we have no room to complain about voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true because the only voter fraud is in ex-President Cockroach's mind,
> And what the hell does "voter fraud" have to do with President Biden, who this, that, and the other thing (all nonsense). People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
Click to expand...

Why did GA referred voter fraud cases to the AG if there weren't any? State Election Board Refers Voter Fraud Cases For Prosecution | Elections


Of those bound over for prosecution Wednesday for alleged violations of Georgia election law, the most noteworthy are:

·  The New Georgia Project which allegedly submitted 1,268 voter registration applications after the 10-day deadline, causing voters to be disenfranchised in the March 19, 2019 special election

·  Samunta S of Atlanta for allegedly submitting 70 false voter registration applications while canvassing for the Coalition for the People’s Agenda

·  Floyd J and the Fayette County Board of Elections and Voter Registration where he was director at the time for alleged improper handling of four memory cards registering 2,760 votes in the Nov. 3, 2020 general election

·  Joseph B of Atlanta for allegedly registering to vote while serving a felony sentence

·  Hassan M of Decatur for allegedly voting while serving a felony sentence

·  Michael W of Columbus for allegedly voting while serving a felony sentence

·  Brian P of Cherry Log for allegedly voting while serving a felony sentence

·  Talibah B of Lilburn for allegedly submitting a false voter registration application

·  Sharmaine S of Lithonia for allegedly submitting a false voter registration application

·  Sophia S of Valdosta for allegedly voting in another person’s name

·  Albert N of Winder for allegedly voting as a non-citizen

·  Sean W of Covington for allegedly voting as a non-citizen

·  Clifton S of Fairburn for allegedly registering to vote as a non-citizen

·  Hurlstone H of Locust Grove for allegedly voting as a non-citizen


----------



## rightwinger

Bobob said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahaha dude...you know that's not true...you all were calling Trump illegit from the get go, and spread the false narrative that he conspired with Russia...stop already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT's Paul Krugman falsely claims Democrats never called Trump 'illegitimate' president
> 
> 
> Liberal New York Times columnist Paul Krugman falsely claimed Democrats "never said Donald Trump was illegitimate" in his latest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Yet Krugman wrote on Jan. 16, 2017 that the late Rep. John Lewis, D-Ga., planned to skip Trump's inauguration because he regarded him as an "illegitimate presiden
> 
> 
> Lewis was not alone. Dozens of House Democrats followed his example in 2017 and did not attend the inauguration, and a 2017 poll found 68% of Democratic voters did not accept Trump as legitimately elected, citing Russian election meddling.
> 
> Trump's 2016 opponent Hillary Clinton called him "illegitimate" in 2019 and claimed he had stolen the race from her, as did former President Jimmy Carter."
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do Dems feel the need to constantly lie and misrepresent known facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Folks, if you want to ever know what the Democrats are up to, just note what they blame Republicans of."*
> Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Talk about throwing stones in a glass house:  Gerrymandering, closing poll locations, voter role purging, Diebold voting machines, punch card ballots, the Supreme Court, Voter-ID, Russian collusion, media air time............
> 
> These are the same people complaining who constantly cited Trump's poll numbers at less than 50% during the best economy many Americans experienced in their lifetime, and now stating 70% approval of a person with dementia, who can't climb a flight of stairs, who's son was under FBI investigation that he was associated with when he won, who got a record amount of voters with the agenda of opening up our borders, drastically increase the cost of fuel, drastically increasing taxes, and taking steps to disarm law abiding citizens.
> 
> But we have no room to complain about voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true because the only voter fraud is in ex-President Cockroach's mind,
> And what the hell does "voter fraud" have to do with President Biden, who this, that, and the other thing (all nonsense). People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
Click to expand...


It is Trump who tried to steal the election with bogus lawsuits, intimidating election officials, and ordering his Vice President to overrule the states.

When that failed, he sent an angry mob to kill Pence and capture Congress


----------



## Mac1958

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.
> 
> 
> 
> They said Kaepernick had killed the NFL, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is viewership up or down in the NFL since that half-breed started pulling off his stunts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl posts worst viewer ratings since 2007
> 
> 
> CBS said the Super Bowl attracted 96.4 million viewers, the lowest-watched NFL championship since 2007, when the Indianapolis Colts played the Chicago Bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
Click to expand...

"Half breed", cool, Trumpster.

I don't know. I do know the NFL was not "killed", and you do too.


----------



## struth

rightwinger said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahaha dude...you know that's not true...you all were calling Trump illegit from the get go, and spread the false narrative that he conspired with Russia...stop already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT's Paul Krugman falsely claims Democrats never called Trump 'illegitimate' president
> 
> 
> Liberal New York Times columnist Paul Krugman falsely claimed Democrats "never said Donald Trump was illegitimate" in his latest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Yet Krugman wrote on Jan. 16, 2017 that the late Rep. John Lewis, D-Ga., planned to skip Trump's inauguration because he regarded him as an "illegitimate presiden
> 
> 
> Lewis was not alone. Dozens of House Democrats followed his example in 2017 and did not attend the inauguration, and a 2017 poll found 68% of Democratic voters did not accept Trump as legitimately elected, citing Russian election meddling.
> 
> Trump's 2016 opponent Hillary Clinton called him "illegitimate" in 2019 and claimed he had stolen the race from her, as did former President Jimmy Carter."
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do Dems feel the need to constantly lie and misrepresent known facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Folks, if you want to ever know what the Democrats are up to, just note what they blame Republicans of."*
> Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Talk about throwing stones in a glass house:  Gerrymandering, closing poll locations, voter role purging, Diebold voting machines, punch card ballots, the Supreme Court, Voter-ID, Russian collusion, media air time............
> 
> These are the same people complaining who constantly cited Trump's poll numbers at less than 50% during the best economy many Americans experienced in their lifetime, and now stating 70% approval of a person with dementia, who can't climb a flight of stairs, who's son was under FBI investigation that he was associated with when he won, who got a record amount of voters with the agenda of opening up our borders, drastically increase the cost of fuel, drastically increasing taxes, and taking steps to disarm law abiding citizens.
> 
> But we have no room to complain about voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true because the only voter fraud is in ex-President Cockroach's mind,
> And what the hell does "voter fraud" have to do with President Biden, who this, that, and the other thing (all nonsense). People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Trump who tried to steal the election with bogus lawsuits, intimidating election officials, and ordering his Vice President to overrule the states.
> 
> When that failed, he sent an angry mob to kill Pence and capture Congress
Click to expand...


When all else fails....you just resort to making things up...I get it.....it's a defense tool


----------



## Bobob

mudwhistle said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems have rejected and called every Presidential election they lost this century illegit.   Granted, prior to 2016 we didn't see the massive calls for and acts of insurrection...but they still didn't accept the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now....if you question the election you're a racist.....and should be arrested.
> 
> Coming next: Execution for questioning stolen elections.
Click to expand...

It is ok to question. The ex-president's fanatics did much more than that. You went way beyond questioning and acted out as the obvious proof was tossed in your faces time and again.


----------



## rightwinger

struth said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahaha dude...you know that's not true...you all were calling Trump illegit from the get go, and spread the false narrative that he conspired with Russia...stop already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT's Paul Krugman falsely claims Democrats never called Trump 'illegitimate' president
> 
> 
> Liberal New York Times columnist Paul Krugman falsely claimed Democrats "never said Donald Trump was illegitimate" in his latest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Yet Krugman wrote on Jan. 16, 2017 that the late Rep. John Lewis, D-Ga., planned to skip Trump's inauguration because he regarded him as an "illegitimate presiden
> 
> 
> Lewis was not alone. Dozens of House Democrats followed his example in 2017 and did not attend the inauguration, and a 2017 poll found 68% of Democratic voters did not accept Trump as legitimately elected, citing Russian election meddling.
> 
> Trump's 2016 opponent Hillary Clinton called him "illegitimate" in 2019 and claimed he had stolen the race from her, as did former President Jimmy Carter."
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do Dems feel the need to constantly lie and misrepresent known facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Folks, if you want to ever know what the Democrats are up to, just note what they blame Republicans of."*
> Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Talk about throwing stones in a glass house:  Gerrymandering, closing poll locations, voter role purging, Diebold voting machines, punch card ballots, the Supreme Court, Voter-ID, Russian collusion, media air time............
> 
> These are the same people complaining who constantly cited Trump's poll numbers at less than 50% during the best economy many Americans experienced in their lifetime, and now stating 70% approval of a person with dementia, who can't climb a flight of stairs, who's son was under FBI investigation that he was associated with when he won, who got a record amount of voters with the agenda of opening up our borders, drastically increase the cost of fuel, drastically increasing taxes, and taking steps to disarm law abiding citizens.
> 
> But we have no room to complain about voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true because the only voter fraud is in ex-President Cockroach's mind,
> And what the hell does "voter fraud" have to do with President Biden, who this, that, and the other thing (all nonsense). People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Trump who tried to steal the election with bogus lawsuits, intimidating election officials, and ordering his Vice President to overrule the states.
> 
> When that failed, he sent an angry mob to kill Pence and capture Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all else fails....you just resort to making things up...I get it.....it's a defense tool
Click to expand...


Trumps attempts to use his power to steal the election is well documented

You have.......let me see
NOTHING


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Mac1958 said:


> "Half breed", cool, Trumpster.
> 
> I don't know. I do know the NFL was not "killed", and you do too.



Yes, half-breed, a term coined by the star of the vintage BLACK show called the Jefferson's.  

It didn't kill the NFL, but there are enough real Americans to boycott them so it's having an effect on their success.


----------



## Sunsettommy

rightwinger said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahaha dude...you know that's not true...you all were calling Trump illegit from the get go, and spread the false narrative that he conspired with Russia...stop already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT's Paul Krugman falsely claims Democrats never called Trump 'illegitimate' president
> 
> 
> Liberal New York Times columnist Paul Krugman falsely claimed Democrats "never said Donald Trump was illegitimate" in his latest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Yet Krugman wrote on Jan. 16, 2017 that the late Rep. John Lewis, D-Ga., planned to skip Trump's inauguration because he regarded him as an "illegitimate presiden
> 
> 
> Lewis was not alone. Dozens of House Democrats followed his example in 2017 and did not attend the inauguration, and a 2017 poll found 68% of Democratic voters did not accept Trump as legitimately elected, citing Russian election meddling.
> 
> Trump's 2016 opponent Hillary Clinton called him "illegitimate" in 2019 and claimed he had stolen the race from her, as did former President Jimmy Carter."
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do Dems feel the need to constantly lie and misrepresent known facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Folks, if you want to ever know what the Democrats are up to, just note what they blame Republicans of."*
> Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Talk about throwing stones in a glass house:  Gerrymandering, closing poll locations, voter role purging, Diebold voting machines, punch card ballots, the Supreme Court, Voter-ID, Russian collusion, media air time............
> 
> These are the same people complaining who constantly cited Trump's poll numbers at less than 50% during the best economy many Americans experienced in their lifetime, and now stating 70% approval of a person with dementia, who can't climb a flight of stairs, who's son was under FBI investigation that he was associated with when he won, who got a record amount of voters with the agenda of opening up our borders, drastically increase the cost of fuel, drastically increasing taxes, and taking steps to disarm law abiding citizens.
> 
> But we have no room to complain about voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true because the only voter fraud is in ex-President Cockroach's mind,
> And what the hell does "voter fraud" have to do with President Biden, who this, that, and the other thing (all nonsense). People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Trump who tried to steal the election with bogus lawsuits, intimidating election officials, and ordering his Vice President to overrule the states.
> 
> When that failed, he sent an angry mob to kill Pence and capture Congress
Click to expand...


The lawsuits were legal, and he lost almost all of them.

He didn't intimidate anyone since they reacted by breaking a law, when they released a confidential call.

You and other mentally slow leftists resort to lying since Trump was still speaking at the White House when the breaking in was happening. He never asked them to storm a building, he actually asked them to protest peacefully.

You come across as a whack job when you post certifiable lying tripe!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> When that failed, he sent an angry mob to kill Pence and capture Congress



When you leftists like like that, you know you're going to get called out on it.  Trump never sent anybody to kill Pence nor capture Congress.


----------



## Mac1958

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Half breed", cool, Trumpster.
> 
> I don't know. I do know the NFL was not "killed", and you do too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, half-breed, a term coined by the star of the vintage BLACK show called the Jefferson's.
> 
> It didn't kill the NFL, but there are enough real Americans to boycott them so it's having an effect on their success.
Click to expand...

Then you admit you lied.  Cool.


----------



## struth

rightwinger said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahaha dude...you know that's not true...you all were calling Trump illegit from the get go, and spread the false narrative that he conspired with Russia...stop already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT's Paul Krugman falsely claims Democrats never called Trump 'illegitimate' president
> 
> 
> Liberal New York Times columnist Paul Krugman falsely claimed Democrats "never said Donald Trump was illegitimate" in his latest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Yet Krugman wrote on Jan. 16, 2017 that the late Rep. John Lewis, D-Ga., planned to skip Trump's inauguration because he regarded him as an "illegitimate presiden
> 
> 
> Lewis was not alone. Dozens of House Democrats followed his example in 2017 and did not attend the inauguration, and a 2017 poll found 68% of Democratic voters did not accept Trump as legitimately elected, citing Russian election meddling.
> 
> Trump's 2016 opponent Hillary Clinton called him "illegitimate" in 2019 and claimed he had stolen the race from her, as did former President Jimmy Carter."
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do Dems feel the need to constantly lie and misrepresent known facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Folks, if you want to ever know what the Democrats are up to, just note what they blame Republicans of."*
> Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Talk about throwing stones in a glass house:  Gerrymandering, closing poll locations, voter role purging, Diebold voting machines, punch card ballots, the Supreme Court, Voter-ID, Russian collusion, media air time............
> 
> These are the same people complaining who constantly cited Trump's poll numbers at less than 50% during the best economy many Americans experienced in their lifetime, and now stating 70% approval of a person with dementia, who can't climb a flight of stairs, who's son was under FBI investigation that he was associated with when he won, who got a record amount of voters with the agenda of opening up our borders, drastically increase the cost of fuel, drastically increasing taxes, and taking steps to disarm law abiding citizens.
> 
> But we have no room to complain about voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is true because the only voter fraud is in ex-President Cockroach's mind,
> And what the hell does "voter fraud" have to do with President Biden, who this, that, and the other thing (all nonsense). People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Trump who tried to steal the election with bogus lawsuits, intimidating election officials, and ordering his Vice President to overrule the states.
> 
> When that failed, he sent an angry mob to kill Pence and capture Congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all else fails....you just resort to making things up...I get it.....it's a defense tool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumps attempts to use his power to steal the election is well documented
> 
> You have.......let me see
> NOTHING
Click to expand...

then you have no problem showing us?  You aren't going to post article that they had to retract after the transcript proved they were lying...are you???


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> That is true because the only voter fraud is in ex-President Cockroach's mind,
> And what the hell does "voter fraud" have to do with President Biden, who this, that, and the other thing (all nonsense). People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.



It's you on the left stating that citing election fraud is only a vehicle on the right when it's your own people who have been doing it for years.  

Yes, people in glass houses.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Mac1958 said:


> Then you admit you lied. Cool.



Where did I lie?  Here's the response I gave to your claim the right is saying he ruined football: 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Is viewership up or down in the NFL since that half-breed started pulling off his stunts?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal



I don't know any conservative that cheered that or anything else.  Again, when you leftists lie like that...............

I understand how brainwashing works, but perhaps I can break the spell by telling you they were booing Biden, not the amount of people who died.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any conservative that cheered that or anything else.  Again, when you leftists lie like that...............
> 
> I understand how brainwashing works, but perhaps I can break the spell by telling you they were booing Biden, not the amount of people who died.
Click to expand...


You posted it, not me

Angry Conservatives booing a moment of silence for 400,000 dead


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is true because the only voter fraud is in ex-President Cockroach's mind,
> And what the hell does "voter fraud" have to do with President Biden, who this, that, and the other thing (all nonsense). People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's you on the left stating that citing election fraud is only a vehicle on the right when it's your own people who have been doing it for years.
> 
> Yes, people in glass houses.
Click to expand...


It was Trump committing fraud
Repeatedly


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.
> 
> 
> 
> They said Kaepernick had killed the NFL, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is viewership up or down in the NFL since that half-breed started pulling off his stunts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl posts worst viewer ratings since 2007
> 
> 
> CBS said the Super Bowl attracted 96.4 million viewers, the lowest-watched NFL championship since 2007, when the Indianapolis Colts played the Chicago Bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
Click to expand...


His “stunts” were several years ago. 

Viewership is down this year primarily due to covid.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
Click to expand...

Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.
> 
> 
> 
> They said Kaepernick had killed the NFL, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is viewership up or down in the NFL since that half-breed started pulling off his stunts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl posts worst viewer ratings since 2007
> 
> 
> CBS said the Super Bowl attracted 96.4 million viewers, the lowest-watched NFL championship since 2007, when the Indianapolis Colts played the Chicago Bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His “stunts” were several years ago.
> 
> Viewership is down this year primarily due to covid.
Click to expand...

Is that a fact or a guess on your part?


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
Click to expand...

So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer

Got it


----------



## Bobob

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
Click to expand...

Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.


----------



## struth

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
Click to expand...

apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!


----------



## bodecea

candycorn said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have become perpetual victims.
Click to expand...

It's easier than actually having decent policies.


----------



## bodecea

struth said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
Click to expand...

As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is true because the only voter fraud is in ex-President Cockroach's mind,
> And what the hell does "voter fraud" have to do with President Biden, who this, that, and the other thing (all nonsense). People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's you on the left stating that citing election fraud is only a vehicle on the right when it's your own people who have been doing it for years.
> 
> Yes, people in glass houses.
Click to expand...

False


----------



## rightwinger

Bobob said:


> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings



In fact, it was Al Gore who certified the Electoral Votes of the States and affirmed Bush ‘s win.

If he did what Trump demanded of Pence, he would have decertified the Florida election and made himself President


----------



## jbrownson0831

ReinyDays said:


> MLB renvenues are on par with the DJIA over the past 20 years ... about tripled ... yeah, that's sad, owners are having back problems from sitting on their wallets ...
> 
> They can afford to chase off the racists ... go fly your Confederate Flag at a NASCAR race ...


Right lots of black baseball fans


----------



## jbrownson0831

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
Click to expand...

Are you senile?


----------



## struth

bodecea said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
Click to expand...

No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.


----------



## jbrownson0831

rightwinger said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
Click to expand...

Backwardswinger


----------



## rightwinger

jbrownson0831 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you senile?
Click to expand...


He does
It is well documented


----------



## jbrownson0831

rightwinger said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you senile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does
> It is well documented
Click to expand...

So what?  The only reason Trump keeps coming up is you manlovers still have his pictures hanging in your bedrooms.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.
> 
> 
> 
> They said Kaepernick had killed the NFL, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is viewership up or down in the NFL since that half-breed started pulling off his stunts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl posts worst viewer ratings since 2007
> 
> 
> CBS said the Super Bowl attracted 96.4 million viewers, the lowest-watched NFL championship since 2007, when the Indianapolis Colts played the Chicago Bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His “stunts” were several years ago.
> 
> Viewership is down this year primarily due to covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a fact or a guess on your part?
Click to expand...


Why else would ratings suddenly tank several years after he left the league?  

He hasn’t even played since 2017 and you want to blame the sudden 2020 decline on him?

This is common sense.


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When that failed, he sent an angry mob to kill Pence and capture Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you leftists like like that, you know you're going to get called out on it.  Trump never sent anybody to kill Pence nor capture Congress.
Click to expand...

He never "sends" and has not "sent" during his lifetime. He does it in a subliminal manner never outright. That is a true con-man and he is the best.


----------



## Bobob

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
Click to expand...

Not a hoax, bud.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
Click to expand...

Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.

So you don’t get it.

Truth over Facts


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.
> 
> 
> 
> They said Kaepernick had killed the NFL, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is viewership up or down in the NFL since that half-breed started pulling off his stunts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl posts worst viewer ratings since 2007
> 
> 
> CBS said the Super Bowl attracted 96.4 million viewers, the lowest-watched NFL championship since 2007, when the Indianapolis Colts played the Chicago Bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His “stunts” were several years ago.
> 
> Viewership is down this year primarily due to covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a fact or a guess on your part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would ratings suddenly tank several years after he left the league?
> 
> He hasn’t even played since 2017 and you want to blame the sudden 2020 decline on him?
> 
> This is common sense.
Click to expand...

The decline IMO was due to the vilification of our police force post the George Floyd death and it brought back the whole kneeling issue into the forefront. My evidence is at best anecdotal but several of my friends shut it off after that. Same with the NBA.


----------



## rightwinger

Bobob said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When that failed, he sent an angry mob to kill Pence and capture Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you leftists like like that, you know you're going to get called out on it.  Trump never sent anybody to kill Pence nor capture Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never "sends" and has not "sent" during his lifetime. He does it in a subliminal manner never outright. That is a true con-man and he is the best.
Click to expand...

Much like a Mafia Don who never says “Go out and kill that guy “
President Don voices his displeasure and sends a mob to take care of it.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.
> 
> 
> 
> They said Kaepernick had killed the NFL, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is viewership up or down in the NFL since that half-breed started pulling off his stunts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl posts worst viewer ratings since 2007
> 
> 
> CBS said the Super Bowl attracted 96.4 million viewers, the lowest-watched NFL championship since 2007, when the Indianapolis Colts played the Chicago Bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His “stunts” were several years ago.
> 
> Viewership is down this year primarily due to covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a fact or a guess on your part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would ratings suddenly tank several years after he left the league?
> 
> He hasn’t even played since 2017 and you want to blame the sudden 2020 decline on him?
> 
> This is common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The decline IMO was due to the vilification of our police force post the George Floyd death and it brought back the whole kneeling issue into the forefront. My evidence is at best anecdotal but several of my friends shut it off after that. Same with the NBA.
Click to expand...


Ratings will go back up when covid restrictions are gone. 

Common sense.


----------



## jbrownson0831

rightwinger said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When that failed, he sent an angry mob to kill Pence and capture Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you leftists like like that, you know you're going to get called out on it.  Trump never sent anybody to kill Pence nor capture Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never "sends" and has not "sent" during his lifetime. He does it in a subliminal manner never outright. That is a true con-man and he is the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like a Mafia Don who never says “Go out and kill that guy “
> President Don voices his displeasure and sends a mob to take care of it.
Click to expand...

President Who Backwardswinger?


----------



## Blackwater1997

Democrats destroy everything. Atlanta is the black wall streeet that just lost 100 billion in one day. Thanks Democrats


----------



## 22lcidw

rightwinger said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When that failed, he sent an angry mob to kill Pence and capture Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you leftists like like that, you know you're going to get called out on it.  Trump never sent anybody to kill Pence nor capture Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never "sends" and has not "sent" during his lifetime. He does it in a subliminal manner never outright. That is a true con-man and he is the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like a Mafia Don who never says “Go out and kill that guy “
> President Don voices his displeasure and sends a mob to take care of it.
Click to expand...

Progs are much more advance in the art of skullduggery. They have many cell groups of dissenters ready to roll. And ready to excite the peasants under their domain. Many Progs think near the same and the order does not even need to be given out. The elites in power just push the buttons and the fun and games start in the streets.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> He never "sends" and has not "sent" during his lifetime. He does it in a subliminal manner never outright. That is a true con-man and he is the best.



Subliminal?  How 1982 ish of you.  

Yes, Trump is so slick.  He's not like those overt Democrats are.


----------



## Ben Thomson

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


Biden made MLB pull the All Star Game out of Atlanta??...damn he's got some pull..


----------



## Ben Thomson

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When that failed, he sent an angry mob to kill Pence and capture Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you leftists like like that, you know you're going to get called out on it.  Trump never sent anybody to kill Pence nor capture Congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never "sends" and has not "sent" during his lifetime. He does it in a subliminal manner never outright. That is a true con-man and he is the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like a Mafia Don who never says “Go out and kill that guy “
> President Don voices his displeasure and sends a mob to take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progs are much more advance in the art of skullduggery. They have many cell groups of dissenters ready to roll. And ready to excite the peasants under their domain. Many Progs think near the same and the order does not even need to be given out. The elites in power just push the buttons and the fun and games start in the streets.
Click to expand...

Right wingers are much more advanced in the art of skullduggery. They have many cell groups of dissenters ready to roll. And ready to excite the peasants under their domain. Many right wingers think near the same and the order does not even need to be given out. The elites in power just push the buttons and the fun and games start in the streets.


----------



## Turtlesoup

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.
> 
> 
> 
> They said Kaepernick had killed the NFL, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is viewership up or down in the NFL since that half-breed started pulling off his stunts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl posts worst viewer ratings since 2007
> 
> 
> CBS said the Super Bowl attracted 96.4 million viewers, the lowest-watched NFL championship since 2007, when the Indianapolis Colts played the Chicago Bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His “stunts” were several years ago.
> 
> Viewership is down this year primarily due to covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a fact or a guess on your part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would ratings suddenly tank several years after he left the league?
> 
> He hasn’t even played since 2017 and you want to blame the sudden 2020 decline on him?
> 
> This is common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The decline IMO was due to the vilification of our police force post the George Floyd death and it brought back the whole kneeling issue into the forefront. My evidence is at best anecdotal but several of my friends shut it off after that. Same with the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ratings will go back up when covid restrictions are gone.
> 
> Common sense.
Click to expand...

No---that isn't how human nature works.  Bidens  stunt aside....once you force consumers to change their HABITs (you do know what a habit is right) for any amount of time---these changes in habits often become more and more permanent as time goes on.   The consumers habits have been changed and will continue to change  away from baseball------consumers will find other pastimes to make their new habits and their offspring who would have been indoctrinated into baseball aren't being indoctrinated into baseball now so will no longer continue the traditional habit.    Death by a thousand cuts...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

XponentialChaos said:


> His “stunts” were several years ago.
> 
> Viewership is down this year primarily due to covid.



If anything, viewership should have been record breaking with the amount of people unemployed.  One of the many downsides of the Super Bowl is that people have to get up early the next day for work, and many can't stay up to watch the entire game, especially on the east side of the country. I used to have Super Bowl parties for my friends and their wives.  I quit doing it because most left before or in the middle of the third quarter.  

If the bloom was off Kaperdick's rose, he wouldn't be betting paid tens of millions of dollars by Nike.   

By the heart of baseball season and into the playoffs and World Series, Covid will be long behind us.  So you better start thinking of more excuses when their ratings take a nose dive as well.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Turtlesoup said:


> No---that isn't how human nature works.  Bidens  stunt aside....once you force consumers to change their HABITs (you do know what a habit is right) for any amount of time---these changes in habits often become more and more permanent as time goes on.   The consumers habits have been changed and will continue to change  away from baseball------consumers will find other pastimes to make their new habits and their offspring who would have been indoctrinated into baseball aren't being indoctrinated into baseball now so will no longer continue the traditional habit.    Death by a thousand cuts...



Watch and learn.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> You posted it, not me
> 
> Angry Conservatives booing a moment of silence for 400,000 dead



Yes, all the non-liars unlike yourself were booing.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ray From Cleveland said:


> If anything, viewership should have been record breaking with the amount of people unemployed.



That's some seriously dumb reasoning right there.  LoL


----------



## initforme

The minute stadiums open fully they will be packed.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really. The problem is voter suppression, not voter oppression. Immigrants are not an issue for most of us, even though you Trump fanatics argue otherwise as an excuse for your opposition.
> The "stealing" of the election was an invention of ex-president Chaos in his effort to steal a fair election that he lost. It amazes me that you fanatics allow ex-president Chaos to control your minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the irony.  You bring up voter suppression in the same post as saying somebody controls our minds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s obvious republicans have always been about voter suppression.
> 
> 1. they didn’t like absentee voting, even during a pandemic. They wanted us to hood together on Election Day. Republicans are dumb.
> 
> 2. Trump appointed a guy to the post office and he removed high speed sorting machines so votes would come in late on Election Day. And trump didn’t want to count any votes that came in late. Where did late votes come from? Big cities like detroit.
> 
> Slick. Clever. but also obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course we don't want any absentee voting for the reasons I stated.   The only people that should be allowed to vote absentee are those who can't vote in person for medical, business, or military reasons.
> 
> It's not voter suppression to demand you get your lazy ass out to the polls if you want to vote.  If it's too much trouble, stay home.  You obviously aren't that interested in voting anyway.
Click to expand...

You should be able to vote on the internet. Your way is too 20th century.


----------



## sartre play

Base ball fans love base ball there not going to give it up over political posturing.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Turtlesoup said:


> No---that isn't how human nature works. Bidens stunt aside....once you force consumers to change their HABITs (you do know what a habit is right) for any amount of time---these changes in habits often become more and more permanent as time goes on. The consumers habits have been changed and will continue to change away from baseball------consumers will find other pastimes to make their new habits and their offspring who would have been indoctrinated into baseball aren't being indoctrinated into baseball now so will no longer continue the traditional habit. Death by a thousand cuts...



Absolutely.  Perhaps 30 years ago that wouldn't be the case when we had limited amount of entertainment to fill in any voids like baseball or football.  Today we have hundreds of channels on television to choose from, this wonderful internet, several video game systems each with dozens of games, pay-per-view movies and Netflix.


----------



## Staidhup

I would have thought professional sports teams would have learned their lesson from Jimmy Carter’s boycott of the Olympics. Sports used to be an escape from politics and stress of day to day living, now sits become a political forum. F-em all. Thank God college sports exists, for the time being. Once the Supreme Court opens up pay to play, title nine will be thrown under the bus, and what used to be an escape will just be another pile of crap.


----------



## sealybobo

AZrailwhale said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Arnold who drives an original Hummer and flys everywhere in a Gulfstream private jet and lives in several huge mansions.  That’s someone who really believes in AGW.
Click to expand...

You can own a private jet and ten homes and still believe man made climate change is a problem.

Youre trying to al gore him bitch. It’s a tactic. Slander the messenger.

Fact is he believes in global warming and wants humans to do something about it.


----------



## Staidhup

sartre play said:


> Base ball fans love base ball there not going to give it up over political posturing.


I wouldn’t count in that, look what happened to the NFL.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sartre play said:


> Base ball fans love base ball there not going to give it up over political posturing.



Most will, but everybody in my circle has turned off professional sports.  The die hard fans switched to college football.  The ratings show it.  Not just football, but now baseball.  Note how the awards programs are all going downhill too?  They turned totally political and people resent it.


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Arnold who drives an original Hummer and flys everywhere in a Gulfstream private jet and lives in several huge mansions.  That’s someone who really believes in AGW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can own a private jet and ten homes and still believe man made climate change is a problem.
> 
> Youre trying to al gore him bitch. It’s a tactic. Slander the messenger.
> 
> Fact is he believes in global warming and wants humans to do something about it.
Click to expand...


No, he wants other people to suffer to do something about it while he keeps his own lifestyle.

And rubes like you slurp it up because you see them as "your betters" and think you will get some crumbs while the rest of us starve.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is true because the only voter fraud is in ex-President Cockroach's mind,
> And what the hell does "voter fraud" have to do with President Biden, who this, that, and the other thing (all nonsense). People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's you on the left stating that citing election fraud is only a vehicle on the right when it's your own people who have been doing it for years.
> 
> Yes, people in glass houses.
Click to expand...

You guys cry elections are rigged as you rig them. Trying to throw out black votes this past election like you did in Florida 2000.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> You can own a private jet and ten homes and still believe man made climate change is a problem.
> 
> Youre trying to al gore him bitch. It’s a tactic. Slander the messenger.
> 
> Fact is he believes in global warming and wants humans to do something about it.



Oh please.  It's called praying what you preach and Gore hasn't done any of it.  

They feed you this line of bullshit, then when the cameras no longer see anything, laugh their asses off at you while driving around in SUV's, flying around in private jets, and buying mansions on the ocean that's supposed to rise.


----------



## sealybobo

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Arnold who drives an original Hummer and flys everywhere in a Gulfstream private jet and lives in several huge mansions.  That’s someone who really believes in AGW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can own a private jet and ten homes and still believe man made climate change is a problem.
> 
> Youre trying to al gore him bitch. It’s a tactic. Slander the messenger.
> 
> Fact is he believes in global warming and wants humans to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he wants other people to suffer to do something about it while he keeps his own lifestyle.
> 
> And rubes like you slurp it up because you see them as "your betters" and think you will get some crumbs while the rest of us starve.
Click to expand...

Soon he will pay more for gas and have solar panels and windmills on his acres of land. Idiot.


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Arnold who drives an original Hummer and flys everywhere in a Gulfstream private jet and lives in several huge mansions.  That’s someone who really believes in AGW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can own a private jet and ten homes and still believe man made climate change is a problem.
> 
> Youre trying to al gore him bitch. It’s a tactic. Slander the messenger.
> 
> Fact is he believes in global warming and wants humans to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he wants other people to suffer to do something about it while he keeps his own lifestyle.
> 
> And rubes like you slurp it up because you see them as "your betters" and think you will get some crumbs while the rest of us starve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soon he will pay more for gas and have solar panels and windmills on his acres of land. Idiot.
Click to expand...


While others have to give up their cars and their access to 100% uptime on their power.

You are a rube for the supposed ruling class, you gutless fucktard.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> You guys cry elections are rigged as you rig them. Trying to throw out black votes this past election like you did in Florida 2000.



Nobody tried to throw out black votes in 2000.  More lying MSM garbage.  

Gore tried to get his buddies on the state Supreme Court to rig the election for him, and the federal Supreme Court told them they can't legislate from the bench.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can own a private jet and ten homes and still believe man made climate change is a problem.
> 
> Youre trying to al gore him bitch. It’s a tactic. Slander the messenger.
> 
> Fact is he believes in global warming and wants humans to do something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  It's called praying what you preach and Gore hasn't done any of it.
> 
> They feed you this line of bullshit, then when the cameras no longer see anything, laugh their asses off at you while driving around in SUV's, flying around in private jets, and buying mansions on the ocean that's supposed to rise.
Click to expand...

It doesn’t matter that he has 5 houses. Collectively we have a million houses. We all need to go green.

But rich people will still fly private airplanes, stupid.

What he can’t fly airplanes anymore to be for global warming? Bs.

Then trump can’t be for middle class unless he gives up his billions. Fair?


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys cry elections are rigged as you rig them. Trying to throw out black votes this past election like you did in Florida 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody tried to throw out black votes in 2000.  More lying MSM garbage.
> 
> Gore tried to get his buddies on the state Supreme Court to rig the election for him, and the federal Supreme Court told them they can't legislate from the bench.
Click to expand...

Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray


----------



## Flash

No more NBA, NFL or MLB.

Piss on the weak minded woke assholes.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you refuse what should the cop do?
> 
> If you resist arrest he should put his knee on your neck till you’re dead right?
> 
> And if you don’t stop the cop should put one in your back right? Or how about 7?
Click to expand...

Drama queen much ? That was a false flag gake news event.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> You should be able to vote on the internet. Your way is too 20th century.



You should get your lazy ass out of your rocker and vote in person.  If you are too lazy for that, you have no business voting in the first place.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray



I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> You should get your lazy ass out of your rocker and vote in person. If you are too lazy for that, you have no business voting in the first place.



What business is it of yours?

If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.


----------



## sealybobo

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Arnold who drives an original Hummer and flys everywhere in a Gulfstream private jet and lives in several huge mansions.  That’s someone who really believes in AGW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can own a private jet and ten homes and still believe man made climate change is a problem.
> 
> Youre trying to al gore him bitch. It’s a tactic. Slander the messenger.
> 
> Fact is he believes in global warming and wants humans to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he wants other people to suffer to do something about it while he keeps his own lifestyle.
> 
> And rubes like you slurp it up because you see them as "your betters" and think you will get some crumbs while the rest of us starve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soon he will pay more for gas and have solar panels and windmills on his acres of land. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While others have to give up their cars and their access to 100% uptime on their power.
> 
> You are a rube for the supposed ruling class, you gutless fucktard.
Click to expand...

You just private messaged me basically may I live to see my children die?

What kind of evil person are you? I hate a lot of you republicans but I would never wish that on any of you. What did I say that warranted that?

And the pussy ass way you said it too. My you outlive you’re progeny. I had to look the word up.

What a little bitch you must be. I bet you are miserable and unhappy. I hope so.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> It doesn’t matter that he has 5 houses. Collectively we have a million houses. We all need to go green.
> 
> But rich people will still fly private airplanes, stupid.
> 
> What he can’t fly airplanes anymore to be for global warming? Bs.
> 
> Then trump can’t be for middle class unless he gives up his billions. Fair?



There is no reason a person or couple need a home the size of a football field.  Flying commercial produces much less of a carbon footprint than a person taking a private jet.  Like I said, your leaders never pray what they preach because they don't believe in any of it either.  Why does a self-proclaimed Catholic Presiodent violate their standards and then refused Holy Communion by the priest?  It's because no real Catholic supports abortion.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
Click to expand...

Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter that he has 5 houses. Collectively we have a million houses. We all need to go green.
> 
> But rich people will still fly private airplanes, stupid.
> 
> What he can’t fly airplanes anymore to be for global warming? Bs.
> 
> Then trump can’t be for middle class unless he gives up his billions. Fair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason a person or couple need a home the size of a football field.  Flying commercial produces much less of a carbon footprint than a person taking a private jet.  Like I said, your leaders never pray what they preach because they don't believe in any of it either.  Why does a self-proclaimed Catholic violate their standards and then refused Holy Communion by the priest?  It's because no real Catholic supports abortion.
Click to expand...

But trump can live in big mansions? Why because he denies global warming? You shouldn’t vote. Too stupid


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.



Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing. 

The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> But trump can live in big mansions? Why because he denies global warming? You shouldn’t vote. Too stupid



Yes, Trump can live in big mansions because he knows man made global warming is total BS.  I mean......... so does Gore, but he doesn't pray what he preaches demonstrating he doesn't believe in it either.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.



They are?  

The only way to do that is to have law that's specific to black people.  Can you show me this law or policy?


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter that he has 5 houses. Collectively we have a million houses. We all need to go green.
> 
> But rich people will still fly private airplanes, stupid.
> 
> What he can’t fly airplanes anymore to be for global warming? Bs.
> 
> Then trump can’t be for middle class unless he gives up his billions. Fair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason a person or couple need a home the size of a football field.  Flying commercial produces much less of a carbon footprint than a person taking a private jet.  Like I said, your leaders never pray what they preach because they don't believe in any of it either.  Why does a self-proclaimed Catholic Presiodent violate their standards and then refused Holy Communion by the priest?  It's because no real Catholic supports abortion.
Click to expand...

My brother is about to purchase his fourth home. One local, hunting property up north, place in Florida and one on Greece.

He believes in global warming.

You’re just trying to do to Arnold, or anyone rich who says global warming is real, what you did to gore. Well guess what? You have to be rich to run for politics. That doesn’t mean democrats can’t believe in man made climate change.

And Arnold swartinegger is no different.

Reagan was the first to start denying the science. Why? The oil companies told him to. Told him to take the solar panels off the White House too


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But trump can live in big mansions? Why because he denies global warming? You shouldn’t vote. Too stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump can live in big mansions because he knows man made global warming is total BS.  I mean......... so does Gore, but he doesn't pray what he preaches demonstrating he doesn't believe in it either.
Click to expand...

Ray, I don’t take anything you say seriously anymore. To me for you up is down and black is white and no is yes. 

I used to take you seriously but you’ve clearly jumped the shark and showed us what a brainwashed fart you are.

Im glad trump tried to pull a coup. It exposed the crazies.


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Arnold who drives an original Hummer and flys everywhere in a Gulfstream private jet and lives in several huge mansions.  That’s someone who really believes in AGW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can own a private jet and ten homes and still believe man made climate change is a problem.
> 
> Youre trying to al gore him bitch. It’s a tactic. Slander the messenger.
> 
> Fact is he believes in global warming and wants humans to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he wants other people to suffer to do something about it while he keeps his own lifestyle.
> 
> And rubes like you slurp it up because you see them as "your betters" and think you will get some crumbs while the rest of us starve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soon he will pay more for gas and have solar panels and windmills on his acres of land. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While others have to give up their cars and their access to 100% uptime on their power.
> 
> You are a rube for the supposed ruling class, you gutless fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just private messaged me basically may I live to see my children die?
> 
> What kind of evil person are you? I hate a lot of you republicans but I would never wish that on any of you. What did I say that warranted that?
> 
> And the pussy ass way you said it too. My you outlive you’re progeny. I had to look the word up.
> 
> What a little bitch you must be. I bet you are miserable and unhappy. I hope so.
Click to expand...


You deserve it, you SJW cuckwad.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are?
> 
> The only way to do that is to have law that's specific to black people.  Can you show me this law or policy?
Click to expand...

If most of the poor people in their state are black, or a large percent are black, the law was designed to hurt those poor blacks. 

Jim crow 2.0.

I used to explain a lot more when talking to you but now I realize you aren’t the moderate I thought you were.


----------



## sealybobo

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Arnold who drives an original Hummer and flys everywhere in a Gulfstream private jet and lives in several huge mansions.  That’s someone who really believes in AGW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can own a private jet and ten homes and still believe man made climate change is a problem.
> 
> Youre trying to al gore him bitch. It’s a tactic. Slander the messenger.
> 
> Fact is he believes in global warming and wants humans to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he wants other people to suffer to do something about it while he keeps his own lifestyle.
> 
> And rubes like you slurp it up because you see them as "your betters" and think you will get some crumbs while the rest of us starve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soon he will pay more for gas and have solar panels and windmills on his acres of land. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While others have to give up their cars and their access to 100% uptime on their power.
> 
> You are a rube for the supposed ruling class, you gutless fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just private messaged me basically may I live to see my children die?
> 
> What kind of evil person are you? I hate a lot of you republicans but I would never wish that on any of you. What did I say that warranted that?
> 
> And the pussy ass way you said it too. My you outlive you’re progeny. I had to look the word up.
> 
> What a little bitch you must be. I bet you are miserable and unhappy. I hope so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You deserve it, you SJW cuckwad.
Click to expand...

Like I said, you must not be a happy person. Broke?

I just paid $1700 for a electric bike.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> My brother is about to purchase his fourth home. One local, hunting property up north, place in Florida and one on Greece.
> 
> He believes in global warming.
> 
> You’re just trying to do to Arnold, or anyone rich who says global warming is real, what you did to gore. Well guess what? You have to be rich to run for politics. That doesn’t mean democrats can’t believe in man made climate change.
> 
> And Arnold swartinegger is no different.
> 
> Reagan was the first to start denying the science. Why? The oil companies told him to. Told him to take the solar panels off the White House too



No, we deny man has anything to do with it because we have what's called logic, something void in your typical Democrat. 

We see the man behind the curtain.  Government has been trying to gain more and more control over the lives of people, especially on the left.  They've been pretty successful thus far.  The two vestiges stopping them from total control are energy and healthcare.  If they ever have the power to control those two entities, they will have the power for total control over the people.  

In our system of governance, they can't march in with the military and take these things from us.  They need us to offer, and even beg them to take control from us.  Do what they can to increase the cost of healthcare so it's not affordable, tell people we only have 10 years left to live, and if they can persuade enough people to surrender control, those people won't even realize they are also surrendering their freedom.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
Click to expand...

That agree with you.


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter that he has 5 houses. Collectively we have a million houses. We all need to go green.
> 
> But rich people will still fly private airplanes, stupid.
> 
> What he can’t fly airplanes anymore to be for global warming? Bs.
> 
> Then trump can’t be for middle class unless he gives up his billions. Fair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason a person or couple need a home the size of a football field.  Flying commercial produces much less of a carbon footprint than a person taking a private jet.  Like I said, your leaders never pray what they preach because they don't believe in any of it either.  Why does a self-proclaimed Catholic violate their standards and then refused Holy Communion by the priest?  It's because no real Catholic supports abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But trump can live in big mansions? Why because he denies global warming? You shouldn’t vote. Too stupid
Click to expand...


Trump isn't telling us to lower our standards of living while keeping his.


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
Click to expand...

Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Arnold who drives an original Hummer and flys everywhere in a Gulfstream private jet and lives in several huge mansions.  That’s someone who really believes in AGW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can own a private jet and ten homes and still believe man made climate change is a problem.
> 
> Youre trying to al gore him bitch. It’s a tactic. Slander the messenger.
> 
> Fact is he believes in global warming and wants humans to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he wants other people to suffer to do something about it while he keeps his own lifestyle.
> 
> And rubes like you slurp it up because you see them as "your betters" and think you will get some crumbs while the rest of us starve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soon he will pay more for gas and have solar panels and windmills on his acres of land. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While others have to give up their cars and their access to 100% uptime on their power.
> 
> You are a rube for the supposed ruling class, you gutless fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just private messaged me basically may I live to see my children die?
> 
> What kind of evil person are you? I hate a lot of you republicans but I would never wish that on any of you. What did I say that warranted that?
> 
> And the pussy ass way you said it too. My you outlive you’re progeny. I had to look the word up.
> 
> What a little bitch you must be. I bet you are miserable and unhappy. I hope so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You deserve it, you SJW cuckwad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you must not be a happy person. Broke?
> 
> I just paid $1700 for a electric bike.
Click to expand...


Did you remove the seat so the pole impales your ass?


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That agree with you.
Click to expand...

Nope. If you are an honest republican you admit gw is a problem but then you say we can’t force corporations to completely foot the bill.

And I don’t like nuclear but if it’s done save and right it sounds like the future without coal and oil will need nuclear. How come you guys aren’t pushing for nuclear? Why are you stuck on oil and coal? We all know why. The coal and oil lobbyists.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> If most of the poor people in their state are black, or a large percent are black, the law was designed to hurt those poor blacks.
> 
> Jim crow 2.0.
> 
> I used to explain a lot more when talking to you but now I realize you aren’t the moderate I thought you were.



Most of their state are black voters?  I don't think there is one state in the union where blacks are a majority or close to it. 

According to Wiki, blacks comprise about 30% of their population.





__





						Demographics of Georgia (U.S. state) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




It's impossible to write policy that applies to all citizens that disadvantages any group of people.  If they did, you tell me what changes they made.  As has been pointed out, the state of Delaware, Biden's state, has more restrictions than Georgia ever had.  Is Biden a racist?


----------



## sealybobo

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
Click to expand...

Progeny. What a dick thing to say.

What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
Click to expand...


Yes
Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.

You want it hard to vote?
How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.

That way, people will appreciate the privilege


----------



## jbrownson0831

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with making lazy dregs, yourself included, get off your pelosi, walk or drive to nearest voting station, show an ID to prove who you are, and vote.  Easier than going to the 7-11 and getting your 40oz.


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
Click to expand...


Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way. 

At least I am honest about it.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
Click to expand...


When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.

When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.


----------



## jbrownson0831

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
Click to expand...

What does dimwinger care about tarnishing the vote?  He supports it.


----------



## rightwinger

jbrownson0831 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with making lazy dregs, yourself included, get off your pelosi, walk or drive to nearest voting station, show an ID to prove who you are, and vote.  Easier than going to the 7-11 and getting your 40oz.
Click to expand...


Or, I could go over my ballot, vote on my Kitchen Table and drop it in the mailbox.
I am done weeks before you are


----------



## jbrownson0831

rightwinger said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with making lazy dregs, yourself included, get off your pelosi, walk or drive to nearest voting station, show an ID to prove who you are, and vote.  Easier than going to the 7-11 and getting your 40oz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, I could go over my ballot, vote on my Kitchen Table and drop it in the mailbox.
> I am done weeks before you are
Click to expand...

Why would you be allowed to fill out a fake mailin ballot?  Only military should have that option, way too easy to corrupt the voting process with fake mailins like your dead voters fill out.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
Click to expand...

Wrong again Skippy. 

Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching


----------



## rightwinger

jbrownson0831 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with making lazy dregs, yourself included, get off your pelosi, walk or drive to nearest voting station, show an ID to prove who you are, and vote.  Easier than going to the 7-11 and getting your 40oz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, I could go over my ballot, vote on my Kitchen Table and drop it in the mailbox.
> I am done weeks before you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you be allowed to fill out a fake mailin ballot?  Only military should have that option, way too easy to corrupt the voting process with fake mailins like your dead voters fill out.
Click to expand...


How exactly can you “fake” a mail in?

Explain the process to me


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
Click to expand...


Who then throw out the ballots, which are then harvested by anyone wanting to do so. 

Registered voter rolls are bloated with dead people and ineligible voters such as felons and people who moved. 

And when someone tries to clean up the voter rolls, progs throw a fit.


----------



## jbrownson0831

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
Click to expand...

There is no quality control on these "mailins".  I received four for this last election and never requested any of them.  Show up if you want to vote, stay home if you are on welfare.  Simple as that.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who then throw out the ballots, which are then harvested by anyone wanting to do so.
> 
> Registered voter rolls are bloated with dead people and ineligible voters such as felons and people who moved.
> 
> And when someone tries to clean up the voter rolls, progs throw a fit.
Click to expand...


Throw out ballots?
Where?
From someone’s mailbox?
Are you accusing mailmen of destroying ballots?


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. If you are an honest republican you admit gw is a problem but then you say we can’t force corporations to completely foot the bill.
> 
> And I don’t like nuclear but if it’s done save and right it sounds like the future without coal and oil will need nuclear. How come you guys aren’t pushing for nuclear? Why are you stuck on oil and coal? We all know why. The coal and oil lobbyists.
Click to expand...

That's dumb. We push for nuclear, especially the new designs that are all but impossible to melt down, but it's so insanely expensive and takes so long to build a new reactor that it's practically impossible to do it. Same with building new refineries.


----------



## rightwinger

jbrownson0831 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no quality control on these "mailins".  I received four for this last election and never requested any of them.  Show up if you want to vote, stay home if you are on welfare.  Simple as that.
Click to expand...


There is plenty of QC on mail ins. 
Many are discarded for improper signature, envelope not proper


----------



## jbrownson0831

rightwinger said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with making lazy dregs, yourself included, get off your pelosi, walk or drive to nearest voting station, show an ID to prove who you are, and vote.  Easier than going to the 7-11 and getting your 40oz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, I could go over my ballot, vote on my Kitchen Table and drop it in the mailbox.
> I am done weeks before you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you be allowed to fill out a fake mailin ballot?  Only military should have that option, way too easy to corrupt the voting process with fake mailins like your dead voters fill out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly can you “fake” a mail in?
> 
> Explain the process to me
Click to expand...

Sure dimmer.....you collect massive amounts of these fake leftyvirus mailins, and drive them to the voting station after you claim to have stopped counting for the night.  Then you mark "Biden" only and scribble a signature and do as many of these as you can in about 6 hours.  They all count for Pinochijoe, nobody ever bothers to check the actual ballots, and you make up the deficit overnight.  repeat in 4 other states.  What you were napping on election night??


----------



## jbrownson0831

rightwinger said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no quality control on these "mailins".  I received four for this last election and never requested any of them.  Show up if you want to vote, stay home if you are on welfare.  Simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is plenty of QC on mail ins.
> Many are discarded for improper signature, envelope not proper
Click to expand...

Really?  Prove it.  Certainly not in the cases I mentioned.


----------



## rightwinger

Sure dimmer.....you collect massive amounts of these fake leftyvirus mailins,

_Where do you get fake mailins? Each has a barcode traceable to a registered voter.  How do you fake that barcode?_

 and drive them to the voting station after you claim to have stopped counting for the night.

_Then what? The counting station is carefully monitored by reps from each party. How are you going to just “slip them in?”_


Then you mark "Biden" only and scribble a signature and do as many of these as you can in about 6 hours. 

_How do you fake the signature of a registered voter with his signature on file?  How do you know he hasn’t already voted?_

They all count for Pinochijoe, nobody ever bothers to check the actual ballots, 

_Each mail in ballot is checked for signature and whether that person has voted yet_ 

and you make up the deficit overnight. repeat in 4 other states. What you were napping on election night??

_See above _


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who then throw out the ballots, which are then harvested by anyone wanting to do so.
> 
> Registered voter rolls are bloated with dead people and ineligible voters such as felons and people who moved.
> 
> And when someone tries to clean up the voter rolls, progs throw a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw out ballots?
> Where?
> From someone’s mailbox?
> Are you accusing mailmen of destroying ballots?
Click to expand...


No, some people just get rid of them, others never report their moving, or the person in question dying. 

I'm talking about recipients.


----------



## candycorn

bodecea said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have become perpetual victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easier than actually having decent policies.
Click to expand...


Yeah...  The constant crying is getting hilarious.  

It used to be the "war on Christmas" which was made up.  Acknowledging that some people are not Christians is not a indictment of Christianity.  Almost as if eating a roast beef sandwich is a war on chicken.


----------



## jbrownson0831

rightwinger said:


> Sure dimmer.....you collect massive amounts of these fake leftyvirus mailins,
> 
> _Where do you get fake mailins? Each has a barcode traceable to a registered voter.  How do you fake that barcode?_
> 
> and drive them to the voting station after you claim to have stopped counting for the night.
> 
> _Then what? The counting station is carefully monitored by reps from each party. How are you going to just “slip them in?”_
> 
> 
> Then you mark "Biden" only and scribble a signature and do as many of these as you can in about 6 hours.
> 
> _How do you fake the signature of a registered voter with his signature on file?  How do you know he hasn’t already voted?_
> 
> They all count for Pinochijoe, nobody ever bothers to check the actual ballots,
> 
> _Each mail in ballot is checked for signature and whether that person has voted yet_
> 
> and you make up the deficit overnight. repeat in 4 other states. What you were napping on election night??
> 
> _See above _


And if any of your babble was correct, then simply taking a representative sampling of the leftyvirus mailin ballots and quality checking them would prove your point.  That's why nobody has been allowed to do so.


----------



## jbrownson0831

rightwinger said:


> Sure dimmer.....you collect massive amounts of these fake leftyvirus mailins,
> 
> _Where do you get fake mailins? Each has a barcode traceable to a registered voter.  How do you fake that barcode?_
> 
> and drive them to the voting station after you claim to have stopped counting for the night.
> 
> _Then what? The counting station is carefully monitored by reps from each party. How are you going to just “slip them in?”_
> 
> 
> Then you mark "Biden" only and scribble a signature and do as many of these as you can in about 6 hours.
> 
> _How do you fake the signature of a registered voter with his signature on file?  How do you know he hasn’t already voted?_
> 
> They all count for Pinochijoe, nobody ever bothers to check the actual ballots,
> 
> _Each mail in ballot is checked for signature and whether that person has voted yet_
> 
> and you make up the deficit overnight. repeat in 4 other states. What you were napping on election night??
> 
> _See above _


I received multiple leftyvirus mailin ballots to fill out that I didn't request the first one of.....quality check number 1, failed.


----------



## bodecea

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
Click to expand...

What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?


----------



## bodecea

jbrownson0831 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure dimmer.....you collect massive amounts of these fake leftyvirus mailins,
> 
> _Where do you get fake mailins? Each has a barcode traceable to a registered voter.  How do you fake that barcode?_
> 
> and drive them to the voting station after you claim to have stopped counting for the night.
> 
> _Then what? The counting station is carefully monitored by reps from each party. How are you going to just “slip them in?”_
> 
> 
> Then you mark "Biden" only and scribble a signature and do as many of these as you can in about 6 hours.
> 
> _How do you fake the signature of a registered voter with his signature on file?  How do you know he hasn’t already voted?_
> 
> They all count for Pinochijoe, nobody ever bothers to check the actual ballots,
> 
> _Each mail in ballot is checked for signature and whether that person has voted yet_
> 
> and you make up the deficit overnight. repeat in 4 other states. What you were napping on election night??
> 
> _See above _
> 
> 
> 
> And if any of your babble was correct, then simply taking a representative sampling of the leftyvirus mailin ballots and quality checking them would prove your point.  That's why nobody has been allowed to do so.
Click to expand...

Who says they've not been allowed to do so?


----------



## Flash

When you support the NBA you support filthy racist shit like this:









						NBA issues second $3 million in grant program for Black communities to create jobs and career advancement
					

The NBA will distribute over $3 million in grants as part of its 10-year, $300 million commitment to help Black people.




					www.cnbc.com
				




*NBA issues second $3 million in grant program for Black communities to create jobs and career advancement *


----------



## struth

bodecea said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?
Click to expand...

That there wasn't one....and Obama, Biden etc knew it in 2016....but still pushed it

Here you are, years later...even years after the Mueller Report, and his testimony and you still believe the propaganda...sad


----------



## beautress

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


MLB probably isn't willing to put Hunter on the board for a million a year for not attending board meetings.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who then throw out the ballots, which are then harvested by anyone wanting to do so.
> 
> Registered voter rolls are bloated with dead people and ineligible voters such as felons and people who moved.
> 
> And when someone tries to clean up the voter rolls, progs throw a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw out ballots?
> Where?
> From someone’s mailbox?
> Are you accusing mailmen of destroying ballots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, some people just get rid of them, others never report their moving, or the person in question dying.
> 
> I'm talking about recipients.
Click to expand...


In that case, the ballot is not cast, nor should it be. 
If you requested a mail in and someone threw it out before you received it you can request another or vote in person with a contingency ballot


----------



## beautress

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
Click to expand...

Mr. RW, congratulations. You have just delivered more hubris in your post than all the garbage dumps in this country combined have.


----------



## rightwinger

jbrownson0831 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure dimmer.....you collect massive amounts of these fake leftyvirus mailins,
> 
> _Where do you get fake mailins? Each has a barcode traceable to a registered voter.  How do you fake that barcode?_
> 
> and drive them to the voting station after you claim to have stopped counting for the night.
> 
> _Then what? The counting station is carefully monitored by reps from each party. How are you going to just “slip them in?”_
> 
> 
> Then you mark "Biden" only and scribble a signature and do as many of these as you can in about 6 hours.
> 
> _How do you fake the signature of a registered voter with his signature on file?  How do you know he hasn’t already voted?_
> 
> They all count for Pinochijoe, nobody ever bothers to check the actual ballots,
> 
> _Each mail in ballot is checked for signature and whether that person has voted yet_
> 
> and you make up the deficit overnight. repeat in 4 other states. What you were napping on election night??
> 
> _See above _
> 
> 
> 
> I received multiple leftyvirus mailin ballots to fill out that I didn't request the first one of.....quality check number 1, failed.
Click to expand...

In your name or someone else’s?


----------



## rightwinger

beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. RW, congratulations. You have just delivered more hubris in your post than all the garbage dumps in this country combined have.
Click to expand...


Ummmm.....Trump does hate the NFL, NBA, PGA and NASCAR
Now he hates MLB

Where have you been?


----------



## rightwinger

jbrownson0831 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure dimmer.....you collect massive amounts of these fake leftyvirus mailins,
> 
> _Where do you get fake mailins? Each has a barcode traceable to a registered voter.  How do you fake that barcode?_
> 
> and drive them to the voting station after you claim to have stopped counting for the night.
> 
> _Then what? The counting station is carefully monitored by reps from each party. How are you going to just “slip them in?”_
> 
> 
> Then you mark "Biden" only and scribble a signature and do as many of these as you can in about 6 hours.
> 
> _How do you fake the signature of a registered voter with his signature on file?  How do you know he hasn’t already voted?_
> 
> They all count for Pinochijoe, nobody ever bothers to check the actual ballots,
> 
> _Each mail in ballot is checked for signature and whether that person has voted yet_
> 
> and you make up the deficit overnight. repeat in 4 other states. What you were napping on election night??
> 
> _See above _
> 
> 
> 
> And if any of your babble was correct, then simply taking a representative sampling of the leftyvirus mailin ballots and quality checking them would prove your point.  That's why nobody has been allowed to do so.
Click to expand...


It was audited and recounted again and again and again
You didn’t believe it then, why would you believe another one?


----------



## jbrownson0831

rightwinger said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure dimmer.....you collect massive amounts of these fake leftyvirus mailins,
> 
> _Where do you get fake mailins? Each has a barcode traceable to a registered voter.  How do you fake that barcode?_
> 
> and drive them to the voting station after you claim to have stopped counting for the night.
> 
> _Then what? The counting station is carefully monitored by reps from each party. How are you going to just “slip them in?”_
> 
> 
> Then you mark "Biden" only and scribble a signature and do as many of these as you can in about 6 hours.
> 
> _How do you fake the signature of a registered voter with his signature on file?  How do you know he hasn’t already voted?_
> 
> They all count for Pinochijoe, nobody ever bothers to check the actual ballots,
> 
> _Each mail in ballot is checked for signature and whether that person has voted yet_
> 
> and you make up the deficit overnight. repeat in 4 other states. What you were napping on election night??
> 
> _See above _
> 
> 
> 
> I received multiple leftyvirus mailin ballots to fill out that I didn't request the first one of.....quality check number 1, failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your name or someone else’s?
Click to expand...

My name but what difference does it make if in fact nobody qc checks it once it is returned?  Or if all 4 get filled out and nobody checks them.


----------



## Flash

beautress said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLB probably isn't willing to put Hunter on the board for a million a year for not attending board meetings.
Click to expand...



He is an expert in Energy so he must be an expert in Baseball.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> How exactly can you “fake” a mail in?
> 
> Explain the process to me



A person looks through mailboxes to find those mail-in ballots.  Takes them home, and fills it out as the person he took them from.  Signature matches are seldom done, and the ones that do reject ballots for signature mismatch is why the commies want to include in their takeover of this country that signature verification is no longer allowed.


----------



## beautress

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


Hopefully this ought to send a generation away from Biden Democrats who are lower than snake snot in this divisive maneuver. Because why?

Because they just caused MLB to engage in unsurpassed craven cowardice.


----------



## themirrorthief

Flash said:


> When you support the NBA you support filthy racist shit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBA issues second $3 million in grant program for Black communities to create jobs and career advancement
> 
> 
> The NBA will distribute over $3 million in grants as part of its 10-year, $300 million commitment to help Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NBA issues second $3 million in grant program for Black communities to create jobs and career advancement *


three million, thats all...that coke money for one party


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege



How about we just have people vote the way we have for centuries instead of catering to the welfare crowd that will always vote Democrat?


----------



## themirrorthief

rightwinger said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure dimmer.....you collect massive amounts of these fake leftyvirus mailins,
> 
> _Where do you get fake mailins? Each has a barcode traceable to a registered voter.  How do you fake that barcode?_
> 
> and drive them to the voting station after you claim to have stopped counting for the night.
> 
> _Then what? The counting station is carefully monitored by reps from each party. How are you going to just “slip them in?”_
> 
> 
> Then you mark "Biden" only and scribble a signature and do as many of these as you can in about 6 hours.
> 
> _How do you fake the signature of a registered voter with his signature on file?  How do you know he hasn’t already voted?_
> 
> They all count for Pinochijoe, nobody ever bothers to check the actual ballots,
> 
> _Each mail in ballot is checked for signature and whether that person has voted yet_
> 
> and you make up the deficit overnight. repeat in 4 other states. What you were napping on election night??
> 
> _See above _
> 
> 
> 
> And if any of your babble was correct, then simply taking a representative sampling of the leftyvirus mailin ballots and quality checking them would prove your point.  That's why nobody has been allowed to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was audited and recounted again and again and again
> You didn’t believe it then, why would you believe another one?
Click to expand...

and weirdly enough O biden got all the mail in vote....


----------



## themirrorthief

rightwinger said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. RW, congratulations. You have just delivered more hubris in your post than all the garbage dumps in this country combined have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm.....Trump does hate the NFL, NBA, PGA and NASCAR
> Now he hates MLB
> 
> Where have you been?
Click to expand...

democrats only hate the USA


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

beautress said:


> Hopefully this ought to send a generation away from Biden Democrats who are lower than snake snot in this divisive maneuver. Because why?
> 
> Because they just caused MLB to engage in unsurpassed craven cowardice.



They didn't do that, it was MLB decision.  Democrats are shooting for a huge tax increase on businesses, and they also are the ones who will write the tax write-offs.  Wink-wink.


----------



## rightwinger

jbrownson0831 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure dimmer.....you collect massive amounts of these fake leftyvirus mailins,
> 
> _Where do you get fake mailins? Each has a barcode traceable to a registered voter.  How do you fake that barcode?_
> 
> and drive them to the voting station after you claim to have stopped counting for the night.
> 
> _Then what? The counting station is carefully monitored by reps from each party. How are you going to just “slip them in?”_
> 
> 
> Then you mark "Biden" only and scribble a signature and do as many of these as you can in about 6 hours.
> 
> _How do you fake the signature of a registered voter with his signature on file?  How do you know he hasn’t already voted?_
> 
> They all count for Pinochijoe, nobody ever bothers to check the actual ballots,
> 
> _Each mail in ballot is checked for signature and whether that person has voted yet_
> 
> and you make up the deficit overnight. repeat in 4 other states. What you were napping on election night??
> 
> _See above _
> 
> 
> 
> I received multiple leftyvirus mailin ballots to fill out that I didn't request the first one of.....quality check number 1, failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your name or someone else’s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My name but what difference does it make if in fact nobody qc checks it once it is returned?  Or if all 4 get filled out and nobody checks them.
Click to expand...


If you filled it out and signed it, the barcode will be scanned for your name and address ,your signature will be checked and they will see if you have previously voted.

Now, if you send in four, the first will be counted and the others will be discarded.  You will probably be contacted to find out why you voted multiple times.


----------



## beautress

rightwinger said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. RW, congratulations. You have just delivered more hubris in your post than all the garbage dumps in this country combined have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm.....Trump does hate the NFL, NBA, PGA and NASCAR
> Now he hates MLB
> 
> Where have you been?
Click to expand...

Not examining your derangement syndrome against President Trump with your theft of millions of votes American voters cast which beat Biden for hiding in his basement like the real loser he is turning his administration into a lying, cheating body honing their cheating skills to take away freedom of speech' freedom of religion and taking guns away from free men. Not to mention all the bs of Democrats every day:


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly can you “fake” a mail in?
> 
> Explain the process to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person looks through mailboxes to find those mail-in ballots.  Takes them home, and fills it out as the person he took them from.  Signature matches are seldom done, and the ones that do reject ballots for signature mismatch is why the commies want to include in their takeover of this country that signature verification is no longer allowed.
Click to expand...


Signature matches are ALWAYS done. If you stole someone’s ballot, how do you plan to forge the signature?

The person you stole from can claim the ballot as missing, he has enough time.


----------



## rightwinger

beautress said:


> your derangement syndrome against President Trump with your theft of millions of votes American voters cast which beat Biden for hiding in his basement like the real loser he is turning his administration into a lying, cheating body honing their cheating skills to take away freedom of speech' freedom of religion and taking guns away from free men.



Your rant makes it clear you are deranged


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> How about we just have people vote the way we have for centuries



You mean with just a signature?

Mail in votes have been done for over 50 years
Trump votes by mail in.....Is that OK?


----------



## beautress

Ray From Cleveland said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this ought to send a generation away from Biden Democrats who are lower than snake snot in this divisive maneuver. Because why?
> 
> Because they just caused MLB to engage in unsurpassed craven cowardice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't do that, it was MLB decision.  Democrats are shooting for a huge tax increase on businesses, and they also are the ones who will write the tax write-offs.  Wink-wink.
Click to expand...

Also in his defeat of brotherly love that good sportsmanship brings through sports, Biden is misusing his power of office to take Democrat revenge against his political enemies who don't crawl out of his black widow's but fight his new oligarch heaven. with might and main. Bless those in the brave state of Georgia who brought out Biden's hate-filled character.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.
> 
> 
> 
> They said Kaepernick had killed the NFL, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is viewership up or down in the NFL since that half-breed started pulling off his stunts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl posts worst viewer ratings since 2007
> 
> 
> CBS said the Super Bowl attracted 96.4 million viewers, the lowest-watched NFL championship since 2007, when the Indianapolis Colts played the Chicago Bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His “stunts” were several years ago.
> 
> Viewership is down this year primarily due to covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a fact or a guess on your part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would ratings suddenly tank several years after he left the league?
> 
> He hasn’t even played since 2017 and you want to blame the sudden 2020 decline on him?
> 
> This is common sense.
Click to expand...

I explained why


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.
> 
> 
> 
> They said Kaepernick had killed the NFL, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is viewership up or down in the NFL since that half-breed started pulling off his stunts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl posts worst viewer ratings since 2007
> 
> 
> CBS said the Super Bowl attracted 96.4 million viewers, the lowest-watched NFL championship since 2007, when the Indianapolis Colts played the Chicago Bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His “stunts” were several years ago.
> 
> Viewership is down this year primarily due to covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a fact or a guess on your part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would ratings suddenly tank several years after he left the league?
> 
> He hasn’t even played since 2017 and you want to blame the sudden 2020 decline on him?
> 
> This is common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The decline IMO was due to the vilification of our police force post the George Floyd death and it brought back the whole kneeling issue into the forefront. My evidence is at best anecdotal but several of my friends shut it off after that. Same with the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ratings will go back up when covid restrictions are gone.
> 
> Common sense.
Click to expand...

Hopefully. I still watch and enjoy it tremendously. Sports should exist outside of politics in my view.


----------



## beautress

rightwinger said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> your derangement syndrome against President Trump with your theft of millions of votes American voters cast which beat Biden for hiding in his basement like the real loser he is turning his administration into a lying, cheating body honing their cheating skills to take away freedom of speech' freedom of religion and taking guns away from free men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your rant makes it clear you are deranged
Click to expand...

Awwwwwww did someone step on the board curmudgeon's cute little toes?


----------



## sealybobo

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
Click to expand...

You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks


----------



## AZrailwhale

initforme said:


> 99 percent of americans really aren't all that interested in politics.  Sure, they vote.  After that, not so much.  This isn't a bad thing.


You’re absolutely wrong.  Knowing what and who you are voting for is important.  I research the issues and candidates.  When I vote, I know a lot more that the party affiliation of the candidate and what the TV and radio ads say about a proposition.  Being an informed voter is important, no one should just walk into the polling place and blindly vote the party line or base their vote on media ads.


----------



## gtopa1

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
Click to expand...

Snopes says you're a LYING SHITWEASEL!!!! There was no booing; I would have preferred throwing rotten eggs at the moron but that's just me.

Greg


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who then throw out the ballots, which are then harvested by anyone wanting to do so.
> 
> Registered voter rolls are bloated with dead people and ineligible voters such as felons and people who moved.
> 
> And when someone tries to clean up the voter rolls, progs throw a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw out ballots?
> Where?
> From someone’s mailbox?
> Are you accusing mailmen of destroying ballots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, some people just get rid of them, others never report their moving, or the person in question dying.
> 
> I'm talking about recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case, the ballot is not cast, nor should it be.
> If you requested a mail in and someone threw it out before you received it you can request another or vote in person with a contingency ballot
Click to expand...


or it's harvested by operatives and filed.


----------



## AZrailwhale

sealybobo said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Arnold who drives an original Hummer and flys everywhere in a Gulfstream private jet and lives in several huge mansions.  That’s someone who really believes in AGW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can own a private jet and ten homes and still believe man made climate change is a problem.
> 
> Youre trying to al gore him bitch. It’s a tactic. Slander the messenger.
> 
> Fact is he believes in global warming and wants humans to do something about it.
Click to expand...

Nope, if you believe AGW is a problem, you do something about it.  Otherwise you are just a hypocrite. As far as I know only one AGW celebrity has altered his lifestyle to combat the problem that he believes exists.  I can’t remember his name offhand, but he’s tall, thin and has white hair.


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
Click to expand...


Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny. 

BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.
> 
> 
> 
> They said Kaepernick had killed the NFL, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is viewership up or down in the NFL since that half-breed started pulling off his stunts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl posts worst viewer ratings since 2007
> 
> 
> CBS said the Super Bowl attracted 96.4 million viewers, the lowest-watched NFL championship since 2007, when the Indianapolis Colts played the Chicago Bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His “stunts” were several years ago.
> 
> Viewership is down this year primarily due to covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a fact or a guess on your part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would ratings suddenly tank several years after he left the league?
> 
> He hasn’t even played since 2017 and you want to blame the sudden 2020 decline on him?
> 
> This is common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I explained why
Click to expand...


Sounds ridiculous.

Ratings will obviously go back up when covid restrictions are gone.  Watch and see.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are such whiny snowflakes. Everything offends them.
> 
> 
> 
> They said Kaepernick had killed the NFL, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is viewership up or down in the NFL since that half-breed started pulling off his stunts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl posts worst viewer ratings since 2007
> 
> 
> CBS said the Super Bowl attracted 96.4 million viewers, the lowest-watched NFL championship since 2007, when the Indianapolis Colts played the Chicago Bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His “stunts” were several years ago.
> 
> Viewership is down this year primarily due to covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a fact or a guess on your part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why else would ratings suddenly tank several years after he left the league?
> 
> He hasn’t even played since 2017 and you want to blame the sudden 2020 decline on him?
> 
> This is common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I explained why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds ridiculous.
> 
> Ratings will obviously go back up when covid restrictions are gone.  Watch and see.
Click to expand...

If I told you we would be locked down for a year in February 2020, you would have said the same thing. Sometimes the ridiculous becomes factual. I hope I am wrong and you are right


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who then throw out the ballots, which are then harvested by anyone wanting to do so.
> 
> Registered voter rolls are bloated with dead people and ineligible voters such as felons and people who moved.
> 
> And when someone tries to clean up the voter rolls, progs throw a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw out ballots?
> Where?
> From someone’s mailbox?
> Are you accusing mailmen of destroying ballots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, some people just get rid of them, others never report their moving, or the person in question dying.
> 
> I'm talking about recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case, the ballot is not cast, nor should it be.
> If you requested a mail in and someone threw it out before you received it you can request another or vote in person with a contingency ballot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or it's harvested by operatives and filed.
Click to expand...


How does that work?
Most states ban harvesting.

How do you propose to harvest without being caught?


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who then throw out the ballots, which are then harvested by anyone wanting to do so.
> 
> Registered voter rolls are bloated with dead people and ineligible voters such as felons and people who moved.
> 
> And when someone tries to clean up the voter rolls, progs throw a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw out ballots?
> Where?
> From someone’s mailbox?
> Are you accusing mailmen of destroying ballots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, some people just get rid of them, others never report their moving, or the person in question dying.
> 
> I'm talking about recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case, the ballot is not cast, nor should it be.
> If you requested a mail in and someone threw it out before you received it you can request another or vote in person with a contingency ballot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or it's harvested by operatives and filed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does that work?
> Most states ban harvesting.
> 
> How do you propose to harvest without being caught?
Click to expand...


So all crime is caught 100% of the time?


All States ban murder, how many murders go unsolved?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> You mean with just a signature?
> 
> Mail in votes have been done for over 50 years
> Trump votes by mail in.....Is that OK?



Trump also flew around on Air force 1, but that doesn't mean we have to do it.  Donald Trump like all presidents follow the advice of the SS as to where he should go and not go. 

We've had mail in voting but restricted to only those who couldn't vote in person, namely our military.  Other exceptions were made as well, but very few. 

The commies want to get as many uninformed and stupid people to vote as possible because they will vote Democrat.  It's the only reason they're pushing so hard for it.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If I told you we would be locked down for a year in February 2020, you would have said the same thing. Sometimes the ridiculous becomes factual. I hope I am wrong and you are right



Predicting that covid has had a negative impact on sports isn’t ridiculous. It’s common sense. 

Watch and learn.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Signature matches are ALWAYS done. If you stole someone’s ballot, how do you plan to forge the signature?
> 
> The person you stole from can claim the ballot as missing, he has enough time.



If they're voting by mail, it's either because they will not be there to vote or are a worthless lazy American.  They won't check for it and will likely forget.  The only way (and there have been instances of it) that they knew somebody cast their mail-in is when they went to the polls in person and were informed of it. But again, most lazy people won't do that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I told you we would be locked down for a year in February 2020, you would have said the same thing. Sometimes the ridiculous becomes factual. I hope I am wrong and you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predicting that covid has had a negative impact on sports isn’t ridiculous. It’s common sense.
> 
> Watch and learn.
Click to expand...

Why are you so defensive? More people should be watching on TV not fewer but the opposite is true.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I told you we would be locked down for a year in February 2020, you would have said the same thing. Sometimes the ridiculous becomes factual. I hope I am wrong and you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predicting that covid has had a negative impact on sports isn’t ridiculous. It’s common sense.
> 
> Watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so defensive? More people should be watching on TV not fewer but the opposite is true.
Click to expand...


People haven't been able to watch sports in restaurants, bars, or with friends and family.

If you don't think this had a negative impact on ratings, then watch and learn when ratings obviously go back up after covid restrictions are ended.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who then throw out the ballots, which are then harvested by anyone wanting to do so.
> 
> Registered voter rolls are bloated with dead people and ineligible voters such as felons and people who moved.
> 
> And when someone tries to clean up the voter rolls, progs throw a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw out ballots?
> Where?
> From someone’s mailbox?
> Are you accusing mailmen of destroying ballots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, some people just get rid of them, others never report their moving, or the person in question dying.
> 
> I'm talking about recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case, the ballot is not cast, nor should it be.
> If you requested a mail in and someone threw it out before you received it you can request another or vote in person with a contingency ballot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or it's harvested by operatives and filed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does that work?
> Most states ban harvesting.
> 
> How do you propose to harvest without being caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all crime is caught 100% of the time?
> 
> 
> All States ban murder, how many murders go unsolved?
Click to expand...


Again you are claiming there is a crime without any evidence.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

XponentialChaos said:


> People haven't been able to watch sports in restaurants, bars, or with friends and family.



They rate viewership by how many televisions they're monitoring--not by how many people are in a bar or restaurant.  If there was any truth to what you say, those 75 people at the bar would have been watching the Super Bowl on 75 different televisions instead of one.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Signature matches are ALWAYS done. If you stole someone’s ballot, how do you plan to forge the signature?
> 
> The person you stole from can claim the ballot as missing, he has enough time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're voting by mail, it's either because they will not be there to vote or are a worthless lazy American.  They won't check for it and will likely forget.  The only way (and there have been instances of it) that they knew somebody cast their mail-in is when they went to the polls in person and were informed of it. But again, most lazy people won't do that.
Click to expand...

Is Trump too lazy or too stupid to vote in person?

Maybe he just thinks voting by mail is more convenient


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who then throw out the ballots, which are then harvested by anyone wanting to do so.
> 
> Registered voter rolls are bloated with dead people and ineligible voters such as felons and people who moved.
> 
> And when someone tries to clean up the voter rolls, progs throw a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw out ballots?
> Where?
> From someone’s mailbox?
> Are you accusing mailmen of destroying ballots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, some people just get rid of them, others never report their moving, or the person in question dying.
> 
> I'm talking about recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case, the ballot is not cast, nor should it be.
> If you requested a mail in and someone threw it out before you received it you can request another or vote in person with a contingency ballot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or it's harvested by operatives and filed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does that work?
> Most states ban harvesting.
> 
> How do you propose to harvest without being caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all crime is caught 100% of the time?
> 
> 
> All States ban murder, how many murders go unsolved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you are claiming there is a crime without any evidence.
Click to expand...


RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA LOL


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ray From Cleveland said:


> They rate viewership by how many televisions they're monitoring --not by how many people are in a bar or restaurant.



You made that up.





__





						Nielsen ratings - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who then throw out the ballots, which are then harvested by anyone wanting to do so.
> 
> Registered voter rolls are bloated with dead people and ineligible voters such as felons and people who moved.
> 
> And when someone tries to clean up the voter rolls, progs throw a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw out ballots?
> Where?
> From someone’s mailbox?
> Are you accusing mailmen of destroying ballots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, some people just get rid of them, others never report their moving, or the person in question dying.
> 
> I'm talking about recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case, the ballot is not cast, nor should it be.
> If you requested a mail in and someone threw it out before you received it you can request another or vote in person with a contingency ballot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or it's harvested by operatives and filed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does that work?
> Most states ban harvesting.
> 
> How do you propose to harvest without being caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all crime is caught 100% of the time?
> 
> 
> All States ban murder, how many murders go unsolved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you are claiming there is a crime without any evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA LOL
Click to expand...

There was ample evidence that Russia tampered with the 2016 election.  Our Intelligence agencies and Justice Dept confirmed it 

There is no evidence of consequential voter fraud.  Trumps own Justice Dept and Republican Sec States confirmed it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I told you we would be locked down for a year in February 2020, you would have said the same thing. Sometimes the ridiculous becomes factual. I hope I am wrong and you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predicting that covid has had a negative impact on sports isn’t ridiculous. It’s common sense.
> 
> Watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so defensive? More people should be watching on TV not fewer but the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People haven't been able to watch sports in restaurants, bars, or with friends and family.
> 
> If you don't think this had a negative impact on ratings, then watch and learn when ratings obviously go back up after covid restrictions are ended.
Click to expand...

So why would they not watch at home? I don't follow your logic. Again, I 100% hope you're right. Why are you so defensive about it?


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I told you we would be locked down for a year in February 2020, you would have said the same thing. Sometimes the ridiculous becomes factual. I hope I am wrong and you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predicting that covid has had a negative impact on sports isn’t ridiculous. It’s common sense.
> 
> Watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so defensive? More people should be watching on TV not fewer but the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People haven't been able to watch sports in restaurants, bars, or with friends and family.
> 
> If you don't think this had a negative impact on ratings, then watch and learn when ratings obviously go back up after covid restrictions are ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why would they not watch at home? I don't follow your logic. Again, I 100% hope you're right. Why are you so defensive about it?
Click to expand...


People are less inclined to watch sports when they can't do it in a fun setting like with their friends and family, or in a bar or restaurant. 

Not complicated.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I told you we would be locked down for a year in February 2020, you would have said the same thing. Sometimes the ridiculous becomes factual. I hope I am wrong and you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Predicting that covid has had a negative impact on sports isn’t ridiculous. It’s common sense.
> 
> Watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so defensive? More people should be watching on TV not fewer but the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People haven't been able to watch sports in restaurants, bars, or with friends and family.
> 
> If you don't think this had a negative impact on ratings, then watch and learn when ratings obviously go back up after covid restrictions are ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why would they not watch at home? I don't follow your logic. Again, I 100% hope you're right. Why are you so defensive about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are less inclined to watch sports when they can't do it in a fun setting like with their friends and family, or in a bar or restaurant.
> 
> Not complicated.
Click to expand...

Why do you say that? For example I have to watch Pats games solo as I get nervous and when people ask me questions I can sometimes snap, LOL. Many prefer to watch at home in close quarters. Unless you have a link that shows otherwise of course?


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why do you say that? For example I have to watch Pats games solo



Right.  Because everyone who watches sports wants to do it the same way you do.  That's why we don't see bars and restaurants packed when the big game is on.

Awesome reasoning there.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say that? For example I have to watch Pats games solo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Because everyone who watches sports wants to do it the same way you do.  That's why we don't see bars and restaurants packed when the big game is on.
> 
> Awesome reasoning there.
Click to expand...

But that is only a few TVs, aren't they captured in the demographics since they are on and some people are watching so those are included.  If the bars are packed or people are scared they watch at home and they aren't doing it. Why? Protest. NHL ratings are steady for the most part.






__





						Ratings for The NHL on NBC - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Same for NASCAR

The *NASCAR* Cup Series, between its partners Fox, Fox Sports 1, NBC and NBCSN, is seeing *viewership* stabilize after several years on the *decline*. This year, amid the pandemic and with four mid-week races (not including the All-Star Race), *viewership* is off 1% compared with 2019.

So maybe your theory is incorrect and mine is correct. Is it possible? Yes or no?


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> But that is only a few TVs, aren't they captured in the demographics since they are on and some people are watching so those are included.  If the bars are packed or people are scared they watch at home and they aren't doing it. Why? Protest. NHL ratings are steady for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratings for The NHL on NBC - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



I already explained this to you.  

Did you even read your link?  Hockey is down 6%. 

Think what you want.  It's obvious and you'll see that eventually.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that is only a few TVs, aren't they captured in the demographics since they are on and some people are watching so those are included.  If the bars are packed or people are scared they watch at home and they aren't doing it. Why? Protest. NHL ratings are steady for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratings for The NHL on NBC - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained this to you.
> 
> Did you even read your link?  Hockey is down 6%.
> 
> Think what you want.  It's obvious and you'll see that eventually.
Click to expand...

6% is nothing. NASCAR is up.

How do you explain that? Is it possible that I am right and you're wrong? I believe it is possible that I am wrong and you're right.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that is only a few TVs, aren't they captured in the demographics since they are on and some people are watching so those are included.  If the bars are packed or people are scared they watch at home and they aren't doing it. Why? Protest. NHL ratings are steady for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratings for The NHL on NBC - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained this to you.
> 
> Did you even read your link?  Hockey is down 6%.
> 
> Think what you want.  It's obvious and you'll see that eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6% is nothing. NASCAR is up.
> 
> How do you explain that? Is it possible that I am right and you're wrong? I believe it is possible that I am wrong and you're right.
Click to expand...


I already explained it.  You'll see soon enough.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that is only a few TVs, aren't they captured in the demographics since they are on and some people are watching so those are included.  If the bars are packed or people are scared they watch at home and they aren't doing it. Why? Protest. NHL ratings are steady for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratings for The NHL on NBC - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained this to you.
> 
> Did you even read your link?  Hockey is down 6%.
> 
> Think what you want.  It's obvious and you'll see that eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6% is nothing. NASCAR is up.
> 
> How do you explain that? Is it possible that I am right and you're wrong? I believe it is possible that I am wrong and you're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already explained it.  You'll see soon enough.
Click to expand...

So you think you're 100% right and I am 100% wrong? Just want it on record and we may drop it.


----------



## Bobob

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there wasn't one....and Obama, Biden etc knew it in 2016....but still pushed it
> 
> Here you are, years later...even years after the Mueller Report, and his testimony and you still believe the propaganda...sad
Click to expand...

And you believe the con that ex-president Trump lays on all his fanatics.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you think you're 100% right and I am 100% wrong?



I didn't say that, did I?


----------



## Bobob

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
Click to expand...

The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.


----------



## mudwhistle

Bobob said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there wasn't one....and Obama, Biden etc knew it in 2016....but still pushed it
> 
> Here you are, years later...even years after the Mueller Report, and his testimony and you still believe the propaganda...sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you believe the con that ex-president Trump lays on all his fanatics.
Click to expand...

Says the gullible little shit that bought Russian Collusion.
LOL!!!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think you're 100% right and I am 100% wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that, did I?
Click to expand...

You dodged. So you agree then that I could be right. Excellent. Let’s see what happens. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bobob said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
Click to expand...

So does a common cold.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think you're 100% right and I am 100% wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that, did I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dodged. So you agree then that I could be right. Excellent. Let’s see what happens. I hope I am wrong.
Click to expand...


Watch and learn.


----------



## Bobob

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
Click to expand...

I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think you're 100% right and I am 100% wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that, did I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dodged. So you agree then that I could be right. Excellent. Let’s see what happens. I hope I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch and learn.
Click to expand...

OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.



I explained my position. 

It’s not my fault you’re an idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bobob said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
Click to expand...

I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault you’re an idiot.
Click to expand...

Why? Because you refuse to answer questions and then go on personal attacks? Your theory is just that. It’s unproven.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained my position.
> 
> It’s not my fault you’re an idiot.
Click to expand...

Yes but you didn’t answer my question. Still haven’t. Your position is pretty weak but we ll see.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you refuse to answer questions and then go on personal attacks? Your theory is just that. It’s unproven.
Click to expand...


You personally attack me. I attack you back. 

Have fun whining about that. Don’t care.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained my position.
> 
> It’s not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but you didn’t answer my question. Still haven’t. Your position is pretty weak but we ll see.
Click to expand...


I explained myself. Not my fault you’re too stupid to understand.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you refuse to answer questions and then go on personal attacks? Your theory is just that. It’s unproven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You personally attack me. I attack you back.
> 
> Have fun whining about that. Don’t care.
Click to expand...

I was only retaliating. Don’t tread on me.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained my position.
> 
> It’s not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but you didn’t answer my question. Still haven’t. Your position is pretty weak but we ll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained myself. Not my fault you’re too stupid to understand.
Click to expand...

You already said that. I understand and disagree. You’re too stupid to understand that part of it.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you refuse to answer questions and then go on personal attacks? Your theory is just that. It’s unproven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You personally attack me. I attack you back.
> 
> Have fun whining about that. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was only retaliating. Don’t tread on me.
Click to expand...


As was I. You attack me and I attack back.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained my position.
> 
> It’s not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but you didn’t answer my question. Still haven’t. Your position is pretty weak but we ll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained myself. Not my fault you’re too stupid to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already said that. I understand and disagree. You’re too stupid to understand that part of it.
Click to expand...


You understand so you ask more questions lol.


----------



## beautress

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
Click to expand...

Yo


Moonglow said:


> All it is is a bunch of millionaires playing a game, how lame...





sealybobo said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he was. So we’re the four people murdered at the insurrection. Including police officers who you claim to respect
Click to expand...

The bullet killing the cop was traced back to the gun of a democrat and Farakkkhan associate in crimes against America.  It is wiser to wait on forensic science before you go on a no-holds-barred accusation spree against people innocent of how you want it to be.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you refuse to answer questions and then go on personal attacks? Your theory is just that. It’s unproven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You personally attack me. I attack you back.
> 
> Have fun whining about that. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was only retaliating. Don’t tread on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As was I. You attack me and I attack back.
Click to expand...

“Watch and learn” you fired the first shot little man.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained my position.
> 
> It’s not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but you didn’t answer my question. Still haven’t. Your position is pretty weak but we ll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained myself. Not my fault you’re too stupid to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already said that. I understand and disagree. You’re too stupid to understand that part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understand so you ask more questions lol.
Click to expand...

Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong. Even a simpleton like you should be able to answer it. You dodge it because the answer is no and it’s likely 50/50 at best.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you refuse to answer questions and then go on personal attacks? Your theory is just that. It’s unproven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You personally attack me. I attack you back.
> 
> Have fun whining about that. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was only retaliating. Don’t tread on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As was I. You attack me and I attack back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Watch and learn” you fired the first shot little man.
Click to expand...


Not my problem if you’re sensitive.


----------



## woodwork201

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com



That's what they said about the NFL.  Then every conservative on TV gets so excited about football as soon as it started up last fall.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you refuse to answer questions and then go on personal attacks? Your theory is just that. It’s unproven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You personally attack me. I attack you back.
> 
> Have fun whining about that. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was only retaliating. Don’t tread on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As was I. You attack me and I attack back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Watch and learn” you fired the first shot little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my problem if you’re sensitive.
Click to expand...

Not my problem you were raised poorly


----------



## mudwhistle

woodwork201 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the NFL.  Then every conservative on TV gets so excited about football as soon as it started up last fall.
Click to expand...

I beg to differ. 
I grew up loving Baseball..playing baseball...but after the second time they went on strike, me....and many like me,....stopped following MLB.
Baseball isn't football. Baseball used to be America's game. Those days are long-gone.
Baseball is something we listened to on a radio in 7th grade. 
Football is totally different.


----------



## beautress

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
Click to expand...

You forget he was passing counterfeit money which resulted in a call to the police when Floyd tried to get away then resisted arrest so he wouldn't have to account for spending bad money. After they caught up with him, he continued his uncooperative and combative resistance not to mention using his big size to intimidate cops who handled him by the book in accordance with their job descriptions and expectations of containing tough customers like Mr. Floyd.


----------



## jknowgood

mudwhistle said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the NFL.  Then every conservative on TV gets so excited about football as soon as it started up last fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ.
> I grew up loving Baseball..playing baseball...but after the second time they went on strike, me....and many like me,....stopped following MLB.
> Baseball isn't football. Baseball used to be America's game. Those days are long-gone.
> Baseball is something we listened to on a radio in 7th grade.
> Football is totally different.
Click to expand...

I know I watched it up until the second strike, I quit watching it also. Done with football also college and pro, sucks because I'm a lifelong Clemson fan.


----------



## rightwinger

beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forget he was passing counterfeit money which resulted in a call to the police when Floyd tried to get away then resisted arrest so he wouldn't have to account for spending bad money. After they caught up with him, he continued his uncooperative and combative resistance not to mention using his big size to intimidate cops who handled him by the book in accordance with their job descriptions and expectations of containing tough customers like Mr. Floyd.
Click to expand...

irrelevant and NO EXCUSE


----------



## rightwinger

jknowgood said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the NFL.  Then every conservative on TV gets so excited about football as soon as it started up last fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ.
> I grew up loving Baseball..playing baseball...but after the second time they went on strike, me....and many like me,....stopped following MLB.
> Baseball isn't football. Baseball used to be America's game. Those days are long-gone.
> Baseball is something we listened to on a radio in 7th grade.
> Football is totally different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I watched it up until the second strike, I quit watching it also. Done with football also college and pro, sucks because I'm a lifelong Clemson fan.
Click to expand...

conservatives are such Snowflakes


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.



Very few things in life are 100%, including this. 

Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you refuse to answer questions and then go on personal attacks? Your theory is just that. It’s unproven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You personally attack me. I attack you back.
> 
> Have fun whining about that. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was only retaliating. Don’t tread on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As was I. You attack me and I attack back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Watch and learn” you fired the first shot little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my problem if you’re sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem you were raised poorly
Click to expand...


Your parents raised a moron who asks stupid questions.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
Click to expand...

Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you refuse to answer questions and then go on personal attacks? Your theory is just that. It’s unproven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You personally attack me. I attack you back.
> 
> Have fun whining about that. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was only retaliating. Don’t tread on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As was I. You attack me and I attack back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Watch and learn” you fired the first shot little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my problem if you’re sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem you were raised poorly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your parents raised a moron who asks stupid questions.
Click to expand...

They didn't raise you? I'll ask, maybe they did after I moved out.


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the NFL.  Then every conservative on TV gets so excited about football as soon as it started up last fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ.
> I grew up loving Baseball..playing baseball...but after the second time they went on strike, me....and many like me,....stopped following MLB.
> Baseball isn't football. Baseball used to be America's game. Those days are long-gone.
> Baseball is something we listened to on a radio in 7th grade.
> Football is totally different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I watched it up until the second strike, I quit watching it also. Done with football also college and pro, sucks because I'm a lifelong Clemson fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> conservatives are such Snowflakes
Click to expand...

No, not at all. Baseball players making millions, strike for a second time hurting their fans. Screw them. Football i stopped watching because of the kneeling, which totally disrespects  our troops. Started watching again, after Jones said not one of his players would kneel. Being a ex cowboy fan i started watching again. Then this year they embraced blm, college too, screw them too. I watched football to get away from politics.


----------



## beautress

rightwinger said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forget he was passing counterfeit money which resulted in a call to the police when Floyd tried to get away then resisted arrest so he wouldn't have to account for spending bad money. After they caught up with him, he continued his uncooperative and combative resistance not to mention using his big size to intimidate cops who handled him by the book in accordance with their job descriptions and expectations of containing tough customers like Mr. Floyd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irrelevant and NO EXCUSE
Click to expand...

I answered your lame claim on the same topic but you don't mind when you engaged in the off topic first. I ain't letting you get away with your petty hipocracies Mr O'Slick.


----------



## mudwhistle

jknowgood said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the NFL.  Then every conservative on TV gets so excited about football as soon as it started up last fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ.
> I grew up loving Baseball..playing baseball...but after the second time they went on strike, me....and many like me,....stopped following MLB.
> Baseball isn't football. Baseball used to be America's game. Those days are long-gone.
> Baseball is something we listened to on a radio in 7th grade.
> Football is totally different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I watched it up until the second strike, I quit watching it also. Done with football also college and pro, sucks because I'm a lifelong Clemson fan.
Click to expand...

Maybe Rodger Goodell will fly into a mountain some day......then they're replace him with a black female transsexual.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
Click to expand...


I don’t have a percentage to give you. 

You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you refuse to answer questions and then go on personal attacks? Your theory is just that. It’s unproven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You personally attack me. I attack you back.
> 
> Have fun whining about that. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was only retaliating. Don’t tread on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As was I. You attack me and I attack back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Watch and learn” you fired the first shot little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my problem if you’re sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem you were raised poorly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your parents raised a moron who asks stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't raise you? I'll ask, maybe they did after I moved out.
Click to expand...


Lame attempt at a childish insult. 

It’s a shame that you are raising anyone at all.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
Click to expand...

50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you refuse to answer questions and then go on personal attacks? Your theory is just that. It’s unproven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You personally attack me. I attack you back.
> 
> Have fun whining about that. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was only retaliating. Don’t tread on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As was I. You attack me and I attack back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Watch and learn” you fired the first shot little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my problem if you’re sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem you were raised poorly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your parents raised a moron who asks stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't raise you? I'll ask, maybe they did after I moved out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame attempt at a childish insult.
> 
> It’s a shame that you are raising anyone at all.
Click to expand...

Could be worse. I've seen it firsthand. Why diss my kids? Not cool.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
Click to expand...


No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.


----------



## hunarcy

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
Click to expand...


Then they should love Georgia's new laws.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK leftist. You were raised poorly as you don’t even answer questions. Pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you refuse to answer questions and then go on personal attacks? Your theory is just that. It’s unproven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You personally attack me. I attack you back.
> 
> Have fun whining about that. Don’t care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was only retaliating. Don’t tread on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As was I. You attack me and I attack back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Watch and learn” you fired the first shot little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my problem if you’re sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem you were raised poorly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your parents raised a moron who asks stupid questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't raise you? I'll ask, maybe they did after I moved out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame attempt at a childish insult.
> 
> It’s a shame that you are raising anyone at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be worse. I've seen it firsthand. Why diss my kids? Not cool.
Click to expand...


I respond in kind. So that’s your problem.


----------



## Dadoalex

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


So what exactly did Biden do?
Did he pass a bunch of "Jim Crow" legislation to keep PoC from voting?  no
Did he take ownership of MLB? No

Maybe stop doing racist crap rather than blaming biden for your doing racist crap is a better solution?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> There was ample evidence that Russia tampered with the 2016 election. Our Intelligence agencies and Justice Dept confirmed it



Yeah, they ran some Facebook adds, like anybody makes their voting decisions based on what somebody posted on Facebook.


----------



## hunarcy

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro less restrictive voting rights? Is that even a thing?
> 
> Don't you mean anti-voter oppression?
> 
> What you really mean is you think most of America wants illegal migrants voting in our elections, right?
> Also, you think stealing elections is a right....if you're a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I mean what the republicans are doing is suppression of the vote and the all star Baseball league can boycott Atlanta whenever they see fit.
> 
> There has been NO PROOF that the election was fraudulent and really tramp did win.  Biden won fair and square and TRAMP LOST.
Click to expand...


"Biden won fair and square..."

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mudwhistle

hunarcy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro less restrictive voting rights? Is that even a thing?
> 
> Don't you mean anti-voter oppression?
> 
> What you really mean is you think most of America wants illegal migrants voting in our elections, right?
> Also, you think stealing elections is a right....if you're a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I mean what the republicans are doing is suppression of the vote and the all star Baseball league can boycott Atlanta whenever they see fit.
> 
> There has been NO PROOF that the election was fraudulent and really tramp did win.  Biden won fair and square and TRAMP LOST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Biden won fair and square..."
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Click to expand...

Yeah.............sure..........right...........uh-huh........


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

XponentialChaos said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> They rate viewership by how many televisions they're monitoring --not by how many people are in a bar or restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nielsen ratings - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...


No, your link said the same thing.  It monitors televisions in various way to see who and how many are watching.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Is Trump too lazy or too stupid to vote in person?
> 
> Maybe he just thinks voting by mail is more convenient



How old are you?  I just explained it a few posts ago and you can't remember that far back?


----------



## XponentialChaos

Ray From Cleveland said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> They rate viewership by how many televisions they're monitoring --not by how many people are in a bar or restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nielsen ratings - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your link said the same thing.  It monitors televisions in various way to see who and how many are watching.
Click to expand...


You clearly don't understand how tv ratings work.  

If you did, you'd know that your argument doesn't work.


----------



## Weatherman2020

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


Like the author, I grew up listening to Koufax and Drysdale and when I became an adult went to 81 Angels games a year for years. MLB Baseball became dead to me a few years ago. I’ve pleaded with our local minor league team to stay out of politics. We’ll see if that lasts.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who then throw out the ballots, which are then harvested by anyone wanting to do so.
> 
> Registered voter rolls are bloated with dead people and ineligible voters such as felons and people who moved.
> 
> And when someone tries to clean up the voter rolls, progs throw a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw out ballots?
> Where?
> From someone’s mailbox?
> Are you accusing mailmen of destroying ballots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, some people just get rid of them, others never report their moving, or the person in question dying.
> 
> I'm talking about recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case, the ballot is not cast, nor should it be.
> If you requested a mail in and someone threw it out before you received it you can request another or vote in person with a contingency ballot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or it's harvested by operatives and filed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does that work?
> Most states ban harvesting.
> 
> How do you propose to harvest without being caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all crime is caught 100% of the time?
> 
> 
> All States ban murder, how many murders go unsolved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you are claiming there is a crime without any evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was ample evidence that Russia tampered with the 2016 election.  Our Intelligence agencies and Justice Dept confirmed it
> 
> There is no evidence of consequential voter fraud.  Trumps own Justice Dept and Republican Sec States confirmed it.
Click to expand...


"tampered"


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

mudwhistle said:


> Baseball is something we listened to on a radio in 7th grade.
> Football is totally different.



To me it's pretty much the same.  I could never get enjoyment listening to a baseball game on the radio.  It's kind of like watching a rock concert on TV with the sound turned off.


----------



## Dadoalex

Polishprince said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
Click to expand...

Tens of millions of fans are not supportive of Georgia's racist voter suppression efforts.
AND
What do you do if those players pull out?

May come as something of a surprise but a huge portion of the people you worship on the fields are the same ones you would try to keep from voting.

Maybe if you fix what's broken you don't have to attack what isn't?


----------



## Dadoalex

Ray From Cleveland said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is something we listened to on a radio in 7th grade.
> Football is totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it's pretty much the same.  I could never get enjoyment listening to a baseball game on the radio.  It's kind of like watching a rock concert on TV with the sound turned off.
Click to expand...

NO!
Baseball is made for the radio.  The slower action makes the broadcast perfect for a "family" get together.
No offense but it's obvious you never heard Harry Carey, Bob Prince, Joe Nuxall, and others from the 50s and 60s on the radio.
Listening to them you got to feel you actually knew every player on the team.

Of course now days that's useless information since half the team is gone every year.
And maybe that's the trouble with radio today?


----------



## rightwinger

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the NFL.  Then every conservative on TV gets so excited about football as soon as it started up last fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ.
> I grew up loving Baseball..playing baseball...but after the second time they went on strike, me....and many like me,....stopped following MLB.
> Baseball isn't football. Baseball used to be America's game. Those days are long-gone.
> Baseball is something we listened to on a radio in 7th grade.
> Football is totally different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I watched it up until the second strike, I quit watching it also. Done with football also college and pro, sucks because I'm a lifelong Clemson fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> conservatives are such Snowflakes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all. Baseball players making millions, strike for a second time hurting their fans. Screw them. Football i stopped watching because of the kneeling, which totally disrespects  our troops. Started watching again, after Jones said not one of his players would kneel. Being a ex cowboy fan i started watching again. Then this year they embraced blm, college too, screw them too. I watched football to get away from politics.
Click to expand...

What business is it of yours how much money they make.?

I thought you liked rich people?


----------



## rightwinger

Baseball thinks that Black Lives Matter
They oppose voter suppression laws.

No wonder conservatives hate them


----------



## Polishprince

Dadoalex said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of millions of fans are not supportive of Georgia's racist voter suppression efforts.
> AND
> What do you do if those players pull out?
> 
> May come as something of a surprise but a huge portion of the people you worship on the fields are the same ones you would try to keep from voting.
> 
> Maybe if you fix what's broken you don't have to attack what isn't?
Click to expand...



I don't "worship" anyone who plays ball, as I am no longer 10 years old.   

However, I expect people who perform services- whether its to pour me a shot and beer, cut my hair, shine my shoes or give me a prostate exam to do it without regards to their political beliefs.   I don't want to know theirs, and I'm not going to bother discussing mine with them.

Dividing this country into rigidly defined political castes that no one can cross is sort of stupid.   We are a country based upon the idea of being able to disagree civilly and not break off all contact because we disagree.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was ample evidence that Russia tampered with the 2016 election. Our Intelligence agencies and Justice Dept confirmed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they ran some Facebook adds, like anybody makes their voting decisions based on what somebody posted on Facebook.
Click to expand...

Hacked the DNC server and provided Trump information he could use against Hillary


----------



## hunarcy

Dadoalex said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of millions of fans are not supportive of Georgia's racist voter suppression efforts.
> AND
> What do you do if those players pull out?
> 
> May come as something of a surprise but a huge portion of the people you worship on the fields are the same ones you would try to keep from voting.
> 
> Maybe if you fix what's broken you don't have to attack what isn't?
Click to expand...


Tens of millions of fans believe the lies people like you have spread about Georgia's law.  I believe it is  actually less restrictive to vote in Georgia than it is in New York State or California.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ray From Cleveland said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is something we listened to on a radio in 7th grade.
> Football is totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it's pretty much the same.  I could never get enjoyment listening to a baseball game on the radio.  It's kind of like watching a rock concert on TV with the sound turned off.
Click to expand...

Baseball radio announcers used to be good.


----------



## rightwinger

hunarcy said:


> . I believe it is actually less restrictive to vote in Georgia than it is in New York State or California.



Neither requires voter ID
Neither places limits on absentee voting. 
Neither allows the state to overrule local elections
Neither will arrest you for giving a drink of water


----------



## mudwhistle

hunarcy said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of millions of fans are not supportive of Georgia's racist voter suppression efforts.
> AND
> What do you do if those players pull out?
> 
> May come as something of a surprise but a huge portion of the people you worship on the fields are the same ones you would try to keep from voting.
> 
> Maybe if you fix what's broken you don't have to attack what isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tens of millions of fans believe the lies people like you have spread about Georgia's law.  I believe it is  actually less restrictive to vote in Georgia than it is in New York State or California.
Click to expand...

Democrats think they can make up any bullshit lie and repeat it every 15 mins for a month.....and eventually most people will think their bullshit lie is reality.

But Democrat voters believe everything Democrats say immediately. They're used to being pissed on and having it called rain. They expect it. 

It's why they never believe anything a Republican says. They're used to being lied to. The truth to them is basically who is telling the lie.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Dadoalex said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of millions of fans are not supportive of Georgia's racist voter suppression efforts.
> AND
> What do you do if those players pull out?
> 
> May come as something of a surprise but a huge portion of the people you worship on the fields are the same ones you would try to keep from voting.
> 
> Maybe if you fix what's broken you don't have to attack what isn't?
Click to expand...

Yet MLB will play 81 games this year in racist Georgia.
$$$$$ 
Vs 
?


----------



## Weatherman2020

I’ve had to show a photo ID in Virginia every election.


----------



## Dadoalex

Polishprince said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of millions of fans are not supportive of Georgia's racist voter suppression efforts.
> AND
> What do you do if those players pull out?
> 
> May come as something of a surprise but a huge portion of the people you worship on the fields are the same ones you would try to keep from voting.
> 
> Maybe if you fix what's broken you don't have to attack what isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't "worship" anyone who plays ball, as I am no longer 10 years old.
> 
> However, I expect people who perform services- whether its to pour me a shot and beer, cut my hair, shine my shoes or give me a prostate exam to do it without regards to their political beliefs.   I don't want to know theirs, and I'm not going to bother discussing mine with them.
> 
> Dividing this country into rigidly defined political castes that no one can cross is sort of stupid.   We are a country based upon the idea of being able to disagree civilly and not break off all contact because we disagree.
Click to expand...

If you don't like it.  Don't do it.
Based on your comment I'd say Augusta National around 1970 is perfect for you.
None of them allowed to be members.
Only allowed as tournament players
No women members
Women not allowed to play without their husbands
BUT
Even though Blacks and Women couldn't join or play you'll be happy to know they kept their mouths shut while serving those lily white members.

Welcome home.


----------



## Dadoalex

hunarcy said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of millions of fans are not supportive of Georgia's racist voter suppression efforts.
> AND
> What do you do if those players pull out?
> 
> May come as something of a surprise but a huge portion of the people you worship on the fields are the same ones you would try to keep from voting.
> 
> Maybe if you fix what's broken you don't have to attack what isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tens of millions of fans believe the lies people like you have spread about Georgia's law.  I believe it is  actually less restrictive to vote in Georgia than it is in New York State or California.
Click to expand...

Well guess what?
No one cares what you believe because, and listen closely....
Those laws were passed to prevent Black people from voting and in the off chance they do get to vote...
To make absolutely sure their votes don't count.

Those aren't lies.
You can express an opinion about the effect of the laws but you cannot deny their intent.


----------



## mudwhistle

Weatherman2020 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of millions of fans are not supportive of Georgia's racist voter suppression efforts.
> AND
> What do you do if those players pull out?
> 
> May come as something of a surprise but a huge portion of the people you worship on the fields are the same ones you would try to keep from voting.
> 
> Maybe if you fix what's broken you don't have to attack what isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet MLB will play 81 games this year in racist Georgia.
> $$$$$
> Vs
> ?
Click to expand...

To a bunch of pictures in the stands.


----------



## mudwhistle

Weatherman2020 said:


> I’ve had to show a photo ID in Virginia every election.


Are you black or Hispanic?


----------



## struth

Bobob said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there wasn't one....and Obama, Biden etc knew it in 2016....but still pushed it
> 
> Here you are, years later...even years after the Mueller Report, and his testimony and you still believe the propaganda...sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you believe the con that ex-president Trump lays on all his fanatics.
Click to expand...

what con?


----------



## OKTexas

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com




My question is how many folks that don't like sports leagues and companies putting their economic thumb on the political scale have actually voiced their opinions to them?

Here's an email address for MLB.

customerservice@website.mlb.com

For Home Depot

thdcustomercare@homedepot.com 

Coke has a message link on their site as does Delta Airlines.

.


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the NFL.  Then every conservative on TV gets so excited about football as soon as it started up last fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ.
> I grew up loving Baseball..playing baseball...but after the second time they went on strike, me....and many like me,....stopped following MLB.
> Baseball isn't football. Baseball used to be America's game. Those days are long-gone.
> Baseball is something we listened to on a radio in 7th grade.
> Football is totally different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I watched it up until the second strike, I quit watching it also. Done with football also college and pro, sucks because I'm a lifelong Clemson fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> conservatives are such Snowflakes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not at all. Baseball players making millions, strike for a second time hurting their fans. Screw them. Football i stopped watching because of the kneeling, which totally disrespects  our troops. Started watching again, after Jones said not one of his players would kneel. Being a ex cowboy fan i started watching again. Then this year they embraced blm, college too, screw them too. I watched football to get away from politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What business is it of yours how much money they make.?
> 
> I thought you liked rich people?
Click to expand...

None of my business, but if I disagree with their reactions and respond to it the way I see fit. It's none of your business. Oh, and I don't call anyone out or threat anyone that wants to watch it. See, that's how it works in a sane world.


----------



## Weatherman2020

mudwhistle said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve had to show a photo ID in Virginia every election.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you black or Hispanic?
Click to expand...

No, I couldn’t get a photo ID if I were black or Hispanic. Only Whites and Asians have that mental capacity.


----------



## Weatherman2020

OKTexas said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is how many folks that don't like sports leagues and companies putting their economic thumb on the political scale have actually voiced their opinions to them?
> 
> Here's an email address for MLB.
> 
> customerservice@website.mlb.com
> 
> For Home Depot
> 
> thdcustomercare@homedepot.com
> 
> Coke has a message link on their site as does Delta Airlines.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The only feedback they care about is $$$$


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.
Click to expand...

LOL then what is fair? Insult my kids some more. It’s funny.


----------



## OKTexas

Weatherman2020 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is how many folks that don't like sports leagues and companies putting their economic thumb on the political scale have actually voiced their opinions to them?
> 
> Here's an email address for MLB.
> 
> customerservice@website.mlb.com
> 
> For Home Depot
> 
> thdcustomercare@homedepot.com
> 
> Coke has a message link on their site as does Delta Airlines.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only feedback they care about is $$$$
Click to expand...



Not true, they know each person that takes the time to contact them, there are many more that share that opinion. The more contacts they get, the more they will listen. It took me less than 30 minutes to contact all 4 companies.

.


----------



## OKTexas

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
Click to expand...



GA is less restrictive, even with the new laws, than NY where MLB is located. You commies need to learn some facts before you spew provably false propaganda.

.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
Click to expand...

Georgia- 19 days early vote and no questions absentee voting. 
Biden’s Delaware - no early voting and no absentee voting unless out of State


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


IBaseball has also not recovered because the damn owners have made impossible for small market teams to compete with the big market teams refusing to adapt what the NFL wisely  has done with a salary cap and revenue sharing.If football did not have revenue sharing and no salary cap,you would see teams like the niners,jets,giants and Bears competing for the Super Bowl ever year

,no way in hell would teams like the packers and Steelers have a prayer to compete and be in the playoffs,they would never be able to keep Rodgers and rothlesberger for long term contracts.that’s what has killed baseball,small market teams not able to develop and keep their players anymore,developing them for the big market teams.they are just farm system baseball teams now,the fans know it and that is what has ruined and destroyed baseball.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro less restrictive voting rights? Is that even a thing?
> 
> Don't you mean anti-voter oppression?
> 
> What you really mean is you think most of America wants illegal migrants voting in our elections, right?
> Also, you think stealing elections is a right....if you're a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I mean what the republicans are doing is suppression of the vote and the all star Baseball league can boycott Atlanta whenever they see fit.
> 
> There has been NO PROOF that the election was fraudulent and really tramp did win.  Biden won fair and square and TRAMP LOST.
Click to expand...


 Give it a rest with your lies and biased toward  the corrupt dem party already.

As always you have shit on your face in embarrassment over your lies.you cannot accept reality and facts your boy Dementia had to cheat to win.he must be excellent long time pals with Bill belicheat.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
Click to expand...

Are you ever an idiot,if he tells me to take the vaccine I will not take it you moron and you keep evading that of course no wrongdoing was found in the investigations,we got the most corrupt court system in the world dumbass not to mention they all never got to present the evidence idiot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fraud Elections have consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea like the fraud president getting hit on 9-11, lying us into Iraq and causing the greatest recession since the Great Depression.
Click to expand...

Which your boy Obama expanded on.


----------



## Moonglow

LA RAM FAN said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you ever an idiot,if he tells me to take the vaccine I will not take it you moron and you keep evading that of course no wrongdoing was found in the investigations,we got the most corrupt court system in the world dumbass not to mention they all never got to present the evidence idiot.
Click to expand...

Sure they got to present evidence and they have done several audits and recounts even Trump's election commission member said it was a clean fight. But you just can't fathom being a loser, sorry, next time don't invest so much emotional involvement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wamose said:


> It makes sense that Biden, an un American, would kill the American past time. From the time Democrats started burning, looting and rioting every day, they just don't seem to get anything right any more.


 Amen to that


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Moonglow said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you ever an idiot,if he tells me to take the vaccine I will not take it you moron and you keep evading that of course no wrongdoing was found in the investigations,we got the most corrupt court system in the world dumbass not to mention they all never got to present the evidence idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they got to present evidence and they have done several audits and recounts even Trump's election commission member said it was a clean fight. But you just can't fathom being a loser, sorry, next time don't invest so much emotional involvement.
Click to expand...

There you go lying again.you ignore all the death threats whistleblowers received the dead people voting,the illegal after hours mail in voting in all the swing states,all the people being turned away from counting the votes,the people sent home for a phony water break story where there was no water break and they started pulling underneath the tables and the paddy in charge had a long criminal past history,as always you have shit in your face with your lies troll.


----------



## Moonglow

LA RAM FAN said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you ever an idiot,if he tells me to take the vaccine I will not take it you moron and you keep evading that of course no wrongdoing was found in the investigations,we got the most corrupt court system in the world dumbass not to mention they all never got to present the evidence idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they got to present evidence and they have done several audits and recounts even Trump's election commission member said it was a clean fight. But you just can't fathom being a loser, sorry, next time don't invest so much emotional involvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go lying again.you ignore all the death threats whistleblowers received the dead people voting,the illegal after hours mail in voting in all the swing states,all the people being turned away from counting the votes,the people sent home for a phony water break story where there was no water break and they started pulling underneath the tables and the paddy in charge had a long criminal past history,as always you have shit in your face with your lies troll.
Click to expand...

Yep, seek counseling.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, republicans. Oh so now you claim to be more republican than all the republicans who represent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My claim is that they are not really Republicans at all.  When you vote with Democrats, conduct yourself like a Democrat, you're not really a Republican.
Click to expand...

        Logic and common sense like that never register with him.he is too dense that people like bush,romney,graham and other globalists republicans
Ike them are Republican in name only and were cheering Biden on all the time and that is why both parties hate trump and plotted against him cause he is not part of the corrupt two party system,I can only say that too many times till I am blue in the face but it always falls on deaf ears for the Biden loving America haters.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

22lcidw said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sports are to expensive. The real cost of going to a game is more then several times what it was 40 or 50 years ago above inflation.  Cable TV extorts money from basic subscribers to pay for sports networks and any station carrying sports. It is obvious that there are politicians in the back pocket of the corporate communications giants. Sports is used as propaganda now as Communism used sports. That is why Biden made his speech on Baseball the other day. He went with the role model mantra this time...bwhahaaaa!
Click to expand...

God you ain’t kidding.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Moonglow said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you ever an idiot,if he tells me to take the vaccine I will not take it you moron and you keep evading that of course no wrongdoing was found in the investigations,we got the most corrupt court system in the world dumbass not to mention they all never got to present the evidence idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they got to present evidence and they have done several audits and recounts even Trump's election commission member said it was a clean fight. But you just can't fathom being a loser, sorry, next time don't invest so much emotional involvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go lying again.you ignore all the death threats whistleblowers received the dead people voting,the illegal after hours mail in voting in all the swing states,all the people being turned away from counting the votes,the people sent home for a phony water break story where there was no water break and they started pulling underneath the tables and the paddy in charge had a long criminal past history,as always you have shit in your face with your lies troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, seek counseling.
Click to expand...

Thanks for admitting you were checkmated after the cat got the tongue.


----------



## Moonglow

LA RAM FAN said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you ever an idiot,if he tells me to take the vaccine I will not take it you moron and you keep evading that of course no wrongdoing was found in the investigations,we got the most corrupt court system in the world dumbass not to mention they all never got to present the evidence idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they got to present evidence and they have done several audits and recounts even Trump's election commission member said it was a clean fight. But you just can't fathom being a loser, sorry, next time don't invest so much emotional involvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go lying again.you ignore all the death threats whistleblowers received the dead people voting,the illegal after hours mail in voting in all the swing states,all the people being turned away from counting the votes,the people sent home for a phony water break story where there was no water break and they started pulling underneath the tables and the paddy in charge had a long criminal past history,as always you have shit in your face with your lies troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, seek counseling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting you were checkmated after the cat got the tongue.
Click to expand...

It's not a checkmate it's your problem, enjoy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Hacked the DNC server and provided Trump information he could use against Hillary



   

The DNC server was an inside job as no evidence was found of internet data transfer.  In other words, somebody from the inside (a Democrat) got in there with a jump drive and copied that material. 

Furthermore the commies refused to let the FBI investigate those servers for obvious reasons.   They decided to hire a private company (one they could control) instead.

It had absolutely nothing to do with Russia.

The only people known to deal with Russia to get dirt on an opponent was Hillary Clinton and the DNC.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Baseball thinks that Black Lives Matter
> They oppose voter suppression laws.
> 
> No wonder conservatives hate them



Except BLM is actually a terrorist organization and there are no voter suppression laws in GA.


----------



## Batcat

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com



I have watched perhaps ten baseball games since the “the strike.” Before “the strike“ I regularly watched baseball.


----------



## two_iron

Many people would rather watch flies fuck than baseball, and I get that. But I don't want to see the league disappear.... I'd prefer it to end up with players that work at a carwash all day and then make $15 to play at night. The marxist filthy fucking animals destroy everything they touch.... and this will be no different.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Batcat said:


> I have watched perhaps ten baseball games since the “the strike.” Before “the strike“ I regularly watched baseball.



In the 90's, we had a great team with extremely talented players.  While I never went inside to watch them unless we had bad weather, I did listen to the Indians games on the radio because I spend much of my time in the yard during global warming.  After all, global warming is short lived here up north.  

Today I wouldn't watch them even if they were headed to the world series.  Besides the bullshit going on now, the management of the team got politically correct last year, changing the emblems of the team to not offend the four or five Indians that protested outside the stadium on opening day, and now even talk about changing the team name entirely.  

If we don't start taking a stand against entertainment that takes a political stance, they will keep doing it.  As the old saying goes, money talks.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL then what is fair? Insult my kids some more. It’s funny.
Click to expand...


Quit whining, Trumpster. Don’t insult people if you don’t want to be insulted back. 

And I was insulting you.  Not your kids.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL then what is fair? Insult my kids some more. It’s funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining, Trumpster. Don’t insult people if you don’t want to be insulted back.
> 
> And I was insulting you.  Not your kids.
Click to expand...

Whining is what you do daily. You’re a leftist. Your 49ers made a stupid trade and will suck for the next 10 years. You were insulting my kids but it’s OK as I do not respect you or your stupid opinions.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL then what is fair? Insult my kids some more. It’s funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining, Trumpster. Don’t insult people if you don’t want to be insulted back.
> 
> And I was insulting you.  Not your kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining is what you do daily. You’re a leftist. Your 49ers made a stupid trade and will suck for the next 10 years. You were insulting my kids but it’s OK as I do not respect you or your stupid opinions.
Click to expand...


You have no argument. You’re just whining. 

Your reading comprehension deficiencies are your problem, not mine.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL then what is fair? Insult my kids some more. It’s funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining, Trumpster. Don’t insult people if you don’t want to be insulted back.
> 
> And I was insulting you.  Not your kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining is what you do daily. You’re a leftist. Your 49ers made a stupid trade and will suck for the next 10 years. You were insulting my kids but it’s OK as I do not respect you or your stupid opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no argument. You’re just whining.
> 
> Your reading comprehension deficiencies are your problem, not mine.
Click to expand...

My argument is that your argument has zero basis. It’s just a hunch. But your reasoning is at best flawed. Then again you’re an idiot leftist so it’s par for the course.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL then what is fair? Insult my kids some more. It’s funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining, Trumpster. Don’t insult people if you don’t want to be insulted back.
> 
> And I was insulting you.  Not your kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining is what you do daily. You’re a leftist. Your 49ers made a stupid trade and will suck for the next 10 years. You were insulting my kids but it’s OK as I do not respect you or your stupid opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no argument. You’re just whining.
> 
> Your reading comprehension deficiencies are your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My argument is that your argument has zero basis. It’s just a hunch. But your reasoning is at best flawed. Then again you’re an idiot leftist so it’s par for the course.
Click to expand...


Then watch and learn.

Your lack of reasoning capabilities is your problem.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL then what is fair? Insult my kids some more. It’s funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining, Trumpster. Don’t insult people if you don’t want to be insulted back.
> 
> And I was insulting you.  Not your kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining is what you do daily. You’re a leftist. Your 49ers made a stupid trade and will suck for the next 10 years. You were insulting my kids but it’s OK as I do not respect you or your stupid opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no argument. You’re just whining.
> 
> Your reading comprehension deficiencies are your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My argument is that your argument has zero basis. It’s just a hunch. But your reasoning is at best flawed. Then again you’re an idiot leftist so it’s par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then watch and learn.
> 
> Your lack of reasoning capabilities is your problem.
Click to expand...

Bars are still open and TVs are on so those viewers are being captured. Your rationale doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball thinks that Black Lives Matter
> They oppose voter suppression laws.
> 
> No wonder conservatives hate them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except BLM is actually a terrorist organization and there are no voter suppression laws in GA.
Click to expand...


Of course they are not
Conservatives always call black protestors terrorists


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL then what is fair? Insult my kids some more. It’s funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining, Trumpster. Don’t insult people if you don’t want to be insulted back.
> 
> And I was insulting you.  Not your kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining is what you do daily. You’re a leftist. Your 49ers made a stupid trade and will suck for the next 10 years. You were insulting my kids but it’s OK as I do not respect you or your stupid opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no argument. You’re just whining.
> 
> Your reading comprehension deficiencies are your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My argument is that your argument has zero basis. It’s just a hunch. But your reasoning is at best flawed. Then again you’re an idiot leftist so it’s par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then watch and learn.
> 
> Your lack of reasoning capabilities is your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bars are still open and TVs are on so those viewers are being captured. Your rationale doesn’t make any sense.
Click to expand...


I explained it already and you’re not smart enough to understand. 

Your stupidity isn’t my problem. Watch and learn.


----------



## rightwinger

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hacked the DNC server and provided Trump information he could use against Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DNC server was an inside job as no evidence was found of internet data transfer.  In other words, somebody from the inside (a Democrat) got in there with a jump drive and copied that material.
> 
> Furthermore the commies refused to let the FBI investigate those servers for obvious reasons.   They decided to hire a private company (one they could control) instead.
> 
> It had absolutely nothing to do with Russia.
> 
> The only people known to deal with Russia to get dirt on an opponent was Hillary Clinton and the DNC.
Click to expand...

US intelligence determined it was Russia
Only Trump claimed otherwise


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL then what is fair? Insult my kids some more. It’s funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining, Trumpster. Don’t insult people if you don’t want to be insulted back.
> 
> And I was insulting you.  Not your kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining is what you do daily. You’re a leftist. Your 49ers made a stupid trade and will suck for the next 10 years. You were insulting my kids but it’s OK as I do not respect you or your stupid opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no argument. You’re just whining.
> 
> Your reading comprehension deficiencies are your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My argument is that your argument has zero basis. It’s just a hunch. But your reasoning is at best flawed. Then again you’re an idiot leftist so it’s par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then watch and learn.
> 
> Your lack of reasoning capabilities is your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bars are still open and TVs are on so those viewers are being captured. Your rationale doesn’t make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained it already and you’re not smart enough to understand.
> 
> Your stupidity isn’t my problem. Watch and learn.
Click to expand...

Your explanation doesn’t make any sense. You lash out like my kids. Lol


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I believe it is actually less restrictive to vote in Georgia than it is in New York State or California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither requires voter ID
> Neither places limits on absentee voting.
> Neither allows the state to overrule local elections
> Neither will arrest you for giving a drink of water
Click to expand...










						Fact check: Biden and Kemp misleadingly describe parts of Georgia elections law
					

By Daniel Dale There are a lot of misleading claims being made about Georgia's controversial elections law.




					www.weny.com


----------



## hunarcy

Dadoalex said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of millions of fans are not supportive of Georgia's racist voter suppression efforts.
> AND
> What do you do if those players pull out?
> 
> May come as something of a surprise but a huge portion of the people you worship on the fields are the same ones you would try to keep from voting.
> 
> Maybe if you fix what's broken you don't have to attack what isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tens of millions of fans believe the lies people like you have spread about Georgia's law.  I believe it is  actually less restrictive to vote in Georgia than it is in New York State or California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well guess what?
> No one cares what you believe because, and listen closely....
> Those laws were passed to prevent Black people from voting and in the off chance they do get to vote...
> To make absolutely sure their votes don't count.
> 
> Those aren't lies.
> You can express an opinion about the effect of the laws but you cannot deny their intent.
Click to expand...


You are a lying propagandist and I won't waste time reading your stupidity.


----------



## OldLady

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


Yeah, like Y'all demolished Twitter when Trump got banned.  Twitter has millions more followers than a year ago.  But you folks go right ahead and pout.  I like the sound of the bat hitting the ball on a lazy summer afternoon, and I'm not about to let politics interfere with that.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL then what is fair? Insult my kids some more. It’s funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining, Trumpster. Don’t insult people if you don’t want to be insulted back.
> 
> And I was insulting you.  Not your kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining is what you do daily. You’re a leftist. Your 49ers made a stupid trade and will suck for the next 10 years. You were insulting my kids but it’s OK as I do not respect you or your stupid opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no argument. You’re just whining.
> 
> Your reading comprehension deficiencies are your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My argument is that your argument has zero basis. It’s just a hunch. But your reasoning is at best flawed. Then again you’re an idiot leftist so it’s par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then watch and learn.
> 
> Your lack of reasoning capabilities is your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bars are still open and TVs are on so those viewers are being captured. Your rationale doesn’t make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained it already and you’re not smart enough to understand.
> 
> Your stupidity isn’t my problem. Watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your explanation doesn’t make any sense. You lash out like my kids. Lol
Click to expand...


I’m sure a lot of things don’t make sense to you. 

Your deficiencies aren’t my problem.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL then what is fair? Insult my kids some more. It’s funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining, Trumpster. Don’t insult people if you don’t want to be insulted back.
> 
> And I was insulting you.  Not your kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining is what you do daily. You’re a leftist. Your 49ers made a stupid trade and will suck for the next 10 years. You were insulting my kids but it’s OK as I do not respect you or your stupid opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no argument. You’re just whining.
> 
> Your reading comprehension deficiencies are your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My argument is that your argument has zero basis. It’s just a hunch. But your reasoning is at best flawed. Then again you’re an idiot leftist so it’s par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then watch and learn.
> 
> Your lack of reasoning capabilities is your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bars are still open and TVs are on so those viewers are being captured. Your rationale doesn’t make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained it already and you’re not smart enough to understand.
> 
> Your stupidity isn’t my problem. Watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your explanation doesn’t make any sense. You lash out like my kids. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure a lot of things don’t make sense to you.
> 
> Your deficiencies aren’t my problem.
Click to expand...

More lashing out. You said bars were closed. They aren’t. Your argument is invalid. At least you’re consistent. Still watching...but many no longer are


----------



## otto105

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com



Most of America is going to boycott MLB.

No, no they're not.

Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball

Baseball has recovered from the strike generations ago and will continue to strive moving forward without you slack jawed knuckle draggers.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL then what is fair? Insult my kids some more. It’s funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining, Trumpster. Don’t insult people if you don’t want to be insulted back.
> 
> And I was insulting you.  Not your kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining is what you do daily. You’re a leftist. Your 49ers made a stupid trade and will suck for the next 10 years. You were insulting my kids but it’s OK as I do not respect you or your stupid opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no argument. You’re just whining.
> 
> Your reading comprehension deficiencies are your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My argument is that your argument has zero basis. It’s just a hunch. But your reasoning is at best flawed. Then again you’re an idiot leftist so it’s par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then watch and learn.
> 
> Your lack of reasoning capabilities is your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bars are still open and TVs are on so those viewers are being captured. Your rationale doesn’t make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained it already and you’re not smart enough to understand.
> 
> Your stupidity isn’t my problem. Watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your explanation doesn’t make any sense. You lash out like my kids. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure a lot of things don’t make sense to you.
> 
> Your deficiencies aren’t my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lashing out. You said bars were closed. They aren’t. Your argument is invalid. At least you’re consistent. Still watching...but many no longer are
Click to expand...


Sorry you're not smart enough to follow.  It's ok, I know you tried.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> US intelligence determined it was Russia
> Only Trump claimed otherwise



Never once read that.  Where are your reliable unbiassed links to support your claim?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL then what is fair? Insult my kids some more. It’s funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining, Trumpster. Don’t insult people if you don’t want to be insulted back.
> 
> And I was insulting you.  Not your kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining is what you do daily. You’re a leftist. Your 49ers made a stupid trade and will suck for the next 10 years. You were insulting my kids but it’s OK as I do not respect you or your stupid opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no argument. You’re just whining.
> 
> Your reading comprehension deficiencies are your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My argument is that your argument has zero basis. It’s just a hunch. But your reasoning is at best flawed. Then again you’re an idiot leftist so it’s par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then watch and learn.
> 
> Your lack of reasoning capabilities is your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bars are still open and TVs are on so those viewers are being captured. Your rationale doesn’t make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained it already and you’re not smart enough to understand.
> 
> Your stupidity isn’t my problem. Watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your explanation doesn’t make any sense. You lash out like my kids. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure a lot of things don’t make sense to you.
> 
> Your deficiencies aren’t my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lashing out. You said bars were closed. They aren’t. Your argument is invalid. At least you’re consistent. Still watching...but many no longer are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you're not smart enough to follow.  It's ok, I know you tried.
Click to expand...

We agree!!! You are sorry. You’re just back pedaling now. It’s OK, leftist.


----------



## XponentialChaos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only question was do you think you’re 100% right and I am 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few things in life are 100%, including this.
> 
> Not my fault you’re so simple-minded that you asked this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a %? Scared? Silly leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have a percentage to give you.
> 
> You’re not very bright if I need to explain this to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50% fair? So because of this one conversation you deemed me not to be very bright? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. 50% is not fair. A simple-minded moron would think that two events must be equally likely to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL then what is fair? Insult my kids some more. It’s funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining, Trumpster. Don’t insult people if you don’t want to be insulted back.
> 
> And I was insulting you.  Not your kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whining is what you do daily. You’re a leftist. Your 49ers made a stupid trade and will suck for the next 10 years. You were insulting my kids but it’s OK as I do not respect you or your stupid opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no argument. You’re just whining.
> 
> Your reading comprehension deficiencies are your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My argument is that your argument has zero basis. It’s just a hunch. But your reasoning is at best flawed. Then again you’re an idiot leftist so it’s par for the course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then watch and learn.
> 
> Your lack of reasoning capabilities is your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bars are still open and TVs are on so those viewers are being captured. Your rationale doesn’t make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained it already and you’re not smart enough to understand.
> 
> Your stupidity isn’t my problem. Watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your explanation doesn’t make any sense. You lash out like my kids. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure a lot of things don’t make sense to you.
> 
> Your deficiencies aren’t my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lashing out. You said bars were closed. They aren’t. Your argument is invalid. At least you’re consistent. Still watching...but many no longer are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you're not smart enough to follow.  It's ok, I know you tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We agree!!! You are sorry. You’re just back pedaling now. It’s OK, leftist.
Click to expand...


Whatever you need to tell yourself, Trumpster.


----------



## Batcat

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched perhaps ten baseball games since the “the strike.” Before “the strike“ I regularly watched baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 90's, we had a great team with extremely talented players.  While I never went inside to watch them unless we had bad weather, I did listen to the Indians games on the radio because I spend much of my time in the yard during global warming.  After all, global warming is short lived here up north.
> 
> Today I wouldn't watch them even if they were headed to the world series.  Besides the bullshit going on now, the management of the team got politically correct last year, changing the emblems of the team to not offend the four or five Indians that protested outside the stadium on opening day, and now even talk about changing the team name entirely.
> 
> If we don't start taking a stand against entertainment that takes a political stance, they will keep doing it.  As the old saying goes, money talks.
Click to expand...


Teams are named after people, animals or things that are admirable. Fans don’t give their favorite team a name like Cockroaches, Mosquitoes or Perverts. 

We live in a time when the democrats hope to divide our nation into tribes that all distrust each other and hate the evil white man. The interesting factor in this movement is the Democratic Party is led by evil white men. 

Obviously this divide and conquer tactic hopes to destroy our nation as it is. The question is what do the democrats hope to replace the United States with? I suspect the Dems hope a weak Untied States will enable their wonderful socialist  Global Government to emerge and implement policies to fight Global Warming (the Democratic Party’s religion). What is more likely is the Chinese will take over the world and rule it with an iron fist.


----------



## otto105

Batcat said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched perhaps ten baseball games since the “the strike.” Before “the strike“ I regularly watched baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 90's, we had a great team with extremely talented players.  While I never went inside to watch them unless we had bad weather, I did listen to the Indians games on the radio because I spend much of my time in the yard during global warming.  After all, global warming is short lived here up north.
> 
> Today I wouldn't watch them even if they were headed to the world series.  Besides the bullshit going on now, the management of the team got politically correct last year, changing the emblems of the team to not offend the four or five Indians that protested outside the stadium on opening day, and now even talk about changing the team name entirely.
> 
> If we don't start taking a stand against entertainment that takes a political stance, they will keep doing it.  As the old saying goes, money talks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teams are named after people, animals or things that are admirable. Fans don’t give their favorite team a name like Cockroaches, Mosquitoes or Perverts.
> 
> We live in a time when the democrats hope to divide our nation into tribes that all distrust each other and hate the evil white man. The interesting factor in this movement is the Democratic Party is led by evil white men.
> 
> Obviously this divide and conquer tactic hopes to destroy our nation as it is. The question is what do the democrats hope to replace the United States with? I suspect the Dems hope a weak Untied States will enable their wonderful socialist  Global Government to emerge and implement policies to fight Global Warming (the Democratic Party’s religion). What is more likely is the Chinese will take over the world and rule it with an iron fist.
Click to expand...

I guess that you're in the lower educated tribe.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Batcat said:


> Teams are named after people, animals or things that are admirable. Fans don’t give their favorite team a name like Cockroaches, Mosquitoes or Perverts.
> 
> We live in a time when the democrats hope to divide our nation into tribes that all distrust each other and hate the evil white man. The interesting factor in this movement is the Democratic Party is led by evil white men.
> 
> Obviously this divide and conquer tactic hopes to destroy our nation as it is. The question is what do the democrats hope to replace the United States with? I suspect the Dems hope a weak Untied States will enable their wonderful socialist Global Government to emerge and implement policies to fight Global Warming (the Democratic Party’s religion). What is more likely is the Chinese will take over the world and rule it with an iron fist.



Absolutely.  Sports teams used Indian names because of their past history of bravery, dedication, and honor.  Nobody would name their team in mockery. 
Now if there was an overwhelmingly outrage by Indian tribes, I would be more acceptable to such changes. But as I pointed out, for years when the Cleveland Indians had their home opening, less than a half-dozen Native Americans showed up and expressed their disapproval.  

For whatever reason I have yet to figure out, the communists want to change the entire country over  the concerns of a fraction of our society.  Eliminate all references to Native Americans.  Cater  to weirdos who wear dresses that represent a fraction of 1%. Create massive inflation, elimination of jobs, more outsourcing, more industry automation investments, more companies leaving the country by pandering to minimum wage workers, who are around 3% of our workforce, many of them school kids, senior citizens, stay at home housewives none of which really care about their pay.  They are either just killing time or trying to make a few bucks.  

It makes no sense whatsoever, but liberalism never has. 

As I have suggested repeatedly, the only solution to our ongoing problems is to divide this country into two countries.  Put a dividing line from north to south right down the middle.  One side will be our liberal country, and the other side our conservative country.  Anybody in between will just have to decide which side they have most in common with.  

If we could accomplish that, then we on the right will erect a huge Trump wall to keep the liberals out of our country.  I can't imagine what a great country our side would be without them.


----------



## otto105

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teams are named after people, animals or things that are admirable. Fans don’t give their favorite team a name like Cockroaches, Mosquitoes or Perverts.
> 
> We live in a time when the democrats hope to divide our nation into tribes that all distrust each other and hate the evil white man. The interesting factor in this movement is the Democratic Party is led by evil white men.
> 
> Obviously this divide and conquer tactic hopes to destroy our nation as it is. The question is what do the democrats hope to replace the United States with? I suspect the Dems hope a weak Untied States will enable their wonderful socialist Global Government to emerge and implement policies to fight Global Warming (the Democratic Party’s religion). What is more likely is the Chinese will take over the world and rule it with an iron fist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  Sports teams used Indian names because of their past history of bravery, dedication, and honor.  Nobody would name their team in mockery.
> Now if there was an overwhelmingly outrage by Indian tribes, I would be more acceptable to such changes. But as I pointed out, for years when the Cleveland Indians had their home opening, less than a half-dozen Native Americans showed up and expressed their disapproval.
> 
> For whatever reason I have yet to figure out, the communists want to change the entire country over  the concerns of a fraction of our society.  Eliminate all references to Native Americans.  Cater  to weirdos who wear dresses that represent a fraction of 1%. Create massive inflation, elimination of jobs, more outsourcing, more industry automation investments, more companies leaving the country by pandering to minimum wage workers, who are around 3% of our workforce, many of them school kids, senior citizens, stay at home housewives none of which really care about their pay.  They are either just killing time or trying to make a few bucks.
> 
> It makes no sense whatsoever, but liberalism never has.
> 
> As I have suggested repeatedly, the only solution to our ongoing problems is to divide this country into two countries.  Put a dividing line from north to south right down the middle.  One side will be our liberal country, and the other side our conservative country.  Anybody in between will just have to decide which side they have most in common with.
> 
> If we could accomplish that, then we on the right will erect a huge Trump wall to keep the liberals out of our country.  I can't imagine what a great country our side would be without them.
Click to expand...

Please stop proving that conservatives are stupid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you ever an idiot,if he tells me to take the vaccine I will not take it you moron and you keep evading that of course no wrongdoing was found in the investigations,we got the most corrupt court system in the world dumbass not to mention they all never got to present the evidence idiot.
Click to expand...

In talking more of this,sure we got the most honest court system in the world which is why there was no vote fraud,our courts have NEVER been corrupt  our government is looking out for us and we elect our presidents,there is no agenda by the government against the people,AND this is the funniest one of all the trump hating America haters logic have is that we have a democracy and free speech and thst is WHY Twitter and Facebook bans people’s accounts just for going on there questioning if there was vote fraud and asking questions of the inconsistency’s.  yep there was no agenda against trump that’s why trump supporters get banned from those free speech sites just for asking questions because our government is a democracy and we have free speech, I don’t think people like moonglow,Penelope and sealybobo even read what they post or stop once to think about what they are saying.


----------



## Penelope

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgia- 19 days early vote and no questions absentee voting.
> Biden’s Delaware - no early voting and no absentee voting unless out of State
Click to expand...


“Basically, the worst-case scenario is that the* state legislature does not like the outcome in a county, takes over and puts in a new board, suspends the existing board, does not certify the elections until they are certifying the election results that they want,” Wan says.*
Georgia Has Enacted Sweeping Changes to Its Voting Law | Time 

Kemp has a reelection in 2022 and he wants all republicans to win the state, and him included.


----------



## Bobob

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
Click to expand...

That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgia- 19 days early vote and no questions absentee voting.
> Biden’s Delaware - no early voting and no absentee voting unless out of State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Basically, the worst-case scenario is that the* state legislature does not like the outcome in a county, takes over and puts in a new board, suspends the existing board, does not certify the elections until they are certifying the election results that they want,” Wan says.*
> Georgia Has Enacted Sweeping Changes to Its Voting Law | Time
> 
> Kemp has a reelection in 2022 and he wants all republicans to win the state, and him included.
Click to expand...

MLB moving from Atlanta, which suppresses voters by requiring ID to vote, to Colorado, which empowers voters by requiring ID to vote.


----------



## Weatherman2020

otto105 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teams are named after people, animals or things that are admirable. Fans don’t give their favorite team a name like Cockroaches, Mosquitoes or Perverts.
> 
> We live in a time when the democrats hope to divide our nation into tribes that all distrust each other and hate the evil white man. The interesting factor in this movement is the Democratic Party is led by evil white men.
> 
> Obviously this divide and conquer tactic hopes to destroy our nation as it is. The question is what do the democrats hope to replace the United States with? I suspect the Dems hope a weak Untied States will enable their wonderful socialist Global Government to emerge and implement policies to fight Global Warming (the Democratic Party’s religion). What is more likely is the Chinese will take over the world and rule it with an iron fist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  Sports teams used Indian names because of their past history of bravery, dedication, and honor.  Nobody would name their team in mockery.
> Now if there was an overwhelmingly outrage by Indian tribes, I would be more acceptable to such changes. But as I pointed out, for years when the Cleveland Indians had their home opening, less than a half-dozen Native Americans showed up and expressed their disapproval.
> 
> For whatever reason I have yet to figure out, the communists want to change the entire country over  the concerns of a fraction of our society.  Eliminate all references to Native Americans.  Cater  to weirdos who wear dresses that represent a fraction of 1%. Create massive inflation, elimination of jobs, more outsourcing, more industry automation investments, more companies leaving the country by pandering to minimum wage workers, who are around 3% of our workforce, many of them school kids, senior citizens, stay at home housewives none of which really care about their pay.  They are either just killing time or trying to make a few bucks.
> 
> It makes no sense whatsoever, but liberalism never has.
> 
> As I have suggested repeatedly, the only solution to our ongoing problems is to divide this country into two countries.  Put a dividing line from north to south right down the middle.  One side will be our liberal country, and the other side our conservative country.  Anybody in between will just have to decide which side they have most in common with.
> 
> If we could accomplish that, then we on the right will erect a huge Trump wall to keep the liberals out of our country.  I can't imagine what a great country our side would be without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop proving that conservatives are stupid.
Click to expand...

My Cherokee wife is a dedicated Conservative now thanks to you racist Leftards scrubbing minorities from public view.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bobob said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?
Click to expand...

My wife only lost smell and taste (yet to get it fully back). No issues for my kids. Everyone is different but you want everyone to think the same? Aye?


----------



## mudwhistle

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgia- 19 days early vote and no questions absentee voting.
> Biden’s Delaware - no early voting and no absentee voting unless out of State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Basically, the worst-case scenario is that the* state legislature does not like the outcome in a county, takes over and puts in a new board, suspends the existing board, does not certify the elections until they are certifying the election results that they want,” Wan says.*
> Georgia Has Enacted Sweeping Changes to Its Voting Law | Time
> 
> Kemp has a reelection in 2022 and he wants all republicans to win the state, and him included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MLB moving from Atlanta, which suppresses voters by requiring ID to vote, to Colorado, which empowers voters by requiring ID to vote.
Click to expand...

A lie only becomes the truth when Democrats are telling the lie.


----------



## mudwhistle

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgia- 19 days early vote and no questions absentee voting.
> Biden’s Delaware - no early voting and no absentee voting unless out of State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Basically, the worst-case scenario is that the* state legislature does not like the outcome in a county, takes over and puts in a new board, suspends the existing board, does not certify the elections until they are certifying the election results that they want,” Wan says.*
> Georgia Has Enacted Sweeping Changes to Its Voting Law | Time
> 
> Kemp has a reelection in 2022 and he wants all republicans to win the state, and him included.
Click to expand...

No.....he wants the voters to decide.....and considering the fact that Biden forced MLB to pull out of Georgia....all they have to do is make sure that the Democrats can't cheat anymore, because Georgia voters hate Democrats now. Even black folks hate the motherfuckers.


----------



## Bobob

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife only lost smell and taste (yet to get it fully back). No issues for my kids. Everyone is different but you want everyone to think the same? Aye?
Click to expand...

I think that we need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. And yes, I think
that everyone should think the same in this case.


----------



## K9Buck

Funny how all of these corporations, as well as Democrats, that are condemning Georiga have no problem with the Chinese.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bobob said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife only lost smell and taste (yet to get it fully back). No issues for my kids. Everyone is different but you want everyone to think the same? Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that we need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. And yes, I think
> that everyone should think the same in this case.
Click to expand...

That is no way to live. So we should wear masks forever, keep kids in remote learning and never shake hands or hug again? It would keep us safer but it’s a shitty way to live. Maybe we should all stop driving too as it would cause way fewer accidents. We should all stop drinking too. Come on man.


----------



## rightwinger

K9Buck said:


> Funny how all of these corporations, as well as Democrats, that are condemning Georiga have no problem with the Chinese.



WTF?


----------



## K9Buck

rightwinger said:


> WTF?



Feel free to show me where Coke and MLB have condemned China's activities.


----------



## Bobob

Batcat said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched perhaps ten baseball games since the “the strike.” Before “the strike“ I regularly watched baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 90's, we had a great team with extremely talented players.  While I never went inside to watch them unless we had bad weather, I did listen to the Indians games on the radio because I spend much of my time in the yard during global warming.  After all, global warming is short lived here up north.
> 
> Today I wouldn't watch them even if they were headed to the world series.  Besides the bullshit going on now, the management of the team got politically correct last year, changing the emblems of the team to not offend the four or five Indians that protested outside the stadium on opening day, and now even talk about changing the team name entirely.
> 
> If we don't start taking a stand against entertainment that takes a political stance, they will keep doing it.  As the old saying goes, money talks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teams are named after people, animals or things that are admirable. Fans don’t give their favorite team a name like Cockroaches, Mosquitoes or Perverts.
> 
> We live in a time when the democrats hope to divide our nation into tribes that all distrust each other and hate the evil white man. The interesting factor in this movement is the Democratic Party is led by evil white men.
> 
> Obviously this divide and conquer tactic hopes to destroy our nation as it is. The question is what do the democrats hope to replace the United States with? I suspect the Dems hope a weak Untied States will enable their wonderful socialist  Global Government to emerge and implement policies to fight Global Warming (the Democratic Party’s religion). What is more likely is the Chinese will take over the world and rule it with an iron fist.
Click to expand...

Trump has weakened us on the world stage with his bullshit and bluster. Our leadership is being questioned as China has stepped into the void with new trade deals and military aggressive activities. We need to regain that leadership role 
through diplomacy. "Talk softly and carry a big stick." We had the big stick but the 
talk was mired in aggressive nonsense, leading us into an isolationist state.


----------



## Penelope

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgia- 19 days early vote and no questions absentee voting.
> Biden’s Delaware - no early voting and no absentee voting unless out of State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Basically, the worst-case scenario is that the* state legislature does not like the outcome in a county, takes over and puts in a new board, suspends the existing board, does not certify the elections until they are certifying the election results that they want,” Wan says.*
> Georgia Has Enacted Sweeping Changes to Its Voting Law | Time
> 
> Kemp has a reelection in 2022 and he wants all republicans to win the state, and him included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....he wants the voters to decide.....and considering the fact that Biden forced MLB to pull out of Georgia....all they have to do is make sure that the Democrats can't cheat anymore, because Georgia voters hate Democrats now. Even black folks hate the motherfuckers.
Click to expand...

Biden didn't have any say about it, the MBA decided themselves to pull out.


----------



## K9Buck

Penelope said:


> Biden didn't have any say about it, the MBA decided themselves to pull out.



Biden compelled the MLB to pull the game out of Georgia, dumbass.


----------



## Bobob

K9Buck said:


> Funny how all of these corporations, as well as Democrats, that are condemning Georiga have no problem with the Chinese.


Democrats have a big problem with the Chinese. Where did you get that brilliant deduction from--Trump?


----------



## K9Buck

Bobob said:


> Democrats have a big problem with the Chinese.



Yea, I noticed how the Biden's have a "big problem" when they were taking all that money from the Chinese government.


----------



## Bobob

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife only lost smell and taste (yet to get it fully back). No issues for my kids. Everyone is different but you want everyone to think the same? Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that we need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. And yes, I think
> that everyone should think the same in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is no way to live. So we should wear masks forever, keep kids in remote learning and never shake hands or hug again? It would keep us safer but it’s a shitty way to live. Maybe we should all stop driving too as it would cause way fewer accidents. We should all stop drinking too. Come on man.
Click to expand...

Not at all. We have to gain control of this virus or our country will close again.
Everybody needs to cooperate in this endeavor or your life will be shitty.


----------



## Bobob

K9Buck said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats have a big problem with the Chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I noticed how the Biden's have a "big problem" when they were taking all that money from the Chinese government.
Click to expand...

You are hanging your hat on that? Trump also benefited, yes? It is over now.


----------



## DGS49

Biden's remarks on the GA voting law were the catalyst for MLB to act.  If it was only Stacey Abrams and President Harris doing the lying MLB would have ignored it.


----------



## K9Buck

Bobob said:


> You are hanging your hat on that?



Hunter Biden accompanied his dad on a trip to China and came out of it with a billion-dollar deal.  The Trump family never did any such thing.


----------



## Bobob

DGS49 said:


> Biden's remarks on the GA voting law were the catalyst for MLB to act.  If it was only Stacey Abrams and President Harris doing the lying MLB would have ignored it.


No.


----------



## Bobob

DGS49 said:


> Biden's remarks on the GA voting law were the catalyst for MLB to act.  If it was only Stacey Abrams and President Harris doing the lying MLB would have ignored it.


No. He only agreed that the law was enacted to suppress the vote.
He didn't denigrate black football players because they kneeled.


----------



## Bobob

K9Buck said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are hanging your hat on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden accompanied his dad on a trip to China and came out of it with a billion-dollar deal.  The Trump family never did any such thing.
Click to expand...

You don't know that. A billion dollars? Nonsense. So it is the amount of money that makes it bad, yes? President Biden is not a billionaire, not even close.


----------



## mudwhistle

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgia- 19 days early vote and no questions absentee voting.
> Biden’s Delaware - no early voting and no absentee voting unless out of State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Basically, the worst-case scenario is that the* state legislature does not like the outcome in a county, takes over and puts in a new board, suspends the existing board, does not certify the elections until they are certifying the election results that they want,” Wan says.*
> Georgia Has Enacted Sweeping Changes to Its Voting Law | Time
> 
> Kemp has a reelection in 2022 and he wants all republicans to win the state, and him included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....he wants the voters to decide.....and considering the fact that Biden forced MLB to pull out of Georgia....all they have to do is make sure that the Democrats can't cheat anymore, because Georgia voters hate Democrats now. Even black folks hate the motherfuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden didn't have any say about it, the MBA decided themselves to pull out.
Click to expand...

Yeah.....and if you believe that I have a bridge in Brooklyn I wanna sell........just how gullible can you get.

We have video of Biden bribing Ukrainian officials to drop an investigation over his son and corruption.....and you don't think it's possible that Biden...flapping his mouth about "Jim Crow Laws on Steroids" isn't a thinly veiled threat? Trust me....somebody visited MLB offices with lawers threatening legal action. Obama used to pull that stunt every other day when he was in office. He even sent armies of lawyers up to Alaska to fuck with Sarah Palin. Yet you SOBs have the nerve to accuse Trump of threatening the Georgia Attorney General. What a crock of shit!!!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

DGS49 said:


> Biden's remarks on the GA voting law were the catalyst for MLB to act.  If it was only Stacey Abrams and President Harris doing the lying MLB would have ignored it.



Any entertainment industry that throws their hat in the ring did so by themselves.  They are responsible for their own actions.  Like Football, like the entertainment awards shows, they will suffer a loss of viewers and customers who buy their products.


----------



## Bobob

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgia- 19 days early vote and no questions absentee voting.
> Biden’s Delaware - no early voting and no absentee voting unless out of State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Basically, the worst-case scenario is that the* state legislature does not like the outcome in a county, takes over and puts in a new board, suspends the existing board, does not certify the elections until they are certifying the election results that they want,” Wan says.*
> Georgia Has Enacted Sweeping Changes to Its Voting Law | Time
> 
> Kemp has a reelection in 2022 and he wants all republicans to win the state, and him included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....he wants the voters to decide.....and considering the fact that Biden forced MLB to pull out of Georgia....all they have to do is make sure that the Democrats can't cheat anymore, because Georgia voters hate Democrats now. Even black folks hate the motherfuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden didn't have any say about it, the MBA decided themselves to pull out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.....and if you believe that I have a bridge in Brooklyn I wanna sell........just how gullible can you get.
> 
> We have video of Biden bribing Ukrainian officials to drop an investigation over his son and corruption.....and you don't think it's possible that Biden...flapping his mouth about "Jim Crow Laws on Steroids" isn't a thinly veiled threat? Trust me....somebody visited MLB offices with lawers threatening legal action. Obama used to pull that stunt every other day when he was in office. He even sent armies of lawyers up to Alaska to fuck with Sarah Palin.
Click to expand...

You have a video?


----------



## mudwhistle

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgia- 19 days early vote and no questions absentee voting.
> Biden’s Delaware - no early voting and no absentee voting unless out of State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Basically, the worst-case scenario is that the* state legislature does not like the outcome in a county, takes over and puts in a new board, suspends the existing board, does not certify the elections until they are certifying the election results that they want,” Wan says.*
> Georgia Has Enacted Sweeping Changes to Its Voting Law | Time
> 
> Kemp has a reelection in 2022 and he wants all republicans to win the state, and him included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....he wants the voters to decide.....and considering the fact that Biden forced MLB to pull out of Georgia....all they have to do is make sure that the Democrats can't cheat anymore, because Georgia voters hate Democrats now. Even black folks hate the motherfuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden didn't have any say about it, the MBA decided themselves to pull out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.....and if you believe that I have a bridge in Brooklyn I wanna sell........just how gullible can you get.
> 
> We have video of Biden bribing Ukrainian officials to drop an investigation over his son and corruption.....and you don't think it's possible that Biden...flapping his mouth about "Jim Crow Laws on Steroids" isn't a thinly veiled threat? Trust me....somebody visited MLB offices with lawers threatening legal action. Obama used to pull that stunt every other day when he was in office. He even sent armies of lawyers up to Alaska to fuck with Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a video?
Click to expand...


You damned right. Are you really this stupid, or are you just acting?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

K9Buck said:


> Funny how all of these corporations, as well as Democrats, that are condemning Georiga have no problem with the Chinese.



Then they pulled their all star game out of a state because of their voting restrictions and moved it to a state with even more voting restrictions than GA.


----------



## Bobob

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgia- 19 days early vote and no questions absentee voting.
> Biden’s Delaware - no early voting and no absentee voting unless out of State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Basically, the worst-case scenario is that the* state legislature does not like the outcome in a county, takes over and puts in a new board, suspends the existing board, does not certify the elections until they are certifying the election results that they want,” Wan says.*
> Georgia Has Enacted Sweeping Changes to Its Voting Law | Time
> 
> Kemp has a reelection in 2022 and he wants all republicans to win the state, and him included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....he wants the voters to decide.....and considering the fact that Biden forced MLB to pull out of Georgia....all they have to do is make sure that the Democrats can't cheat anymore, because Georgia voters hate Democrats now. Even black folks hate the motherfuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden didn't have any say about it, the MBA decided themselves to pull out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.....and if you believe that I have a bridge in Brooklyn I wanna sell........just how gullible can you get.
> 
> We have video of Biden bribing Ukrainian officials to drop an investigation over his son and corruption.....and you don't think it's possible that Biden...flapping his mouth about "Jim Crow Laws on Steroids" isn't a thinly veiled threat? Trust me....somebody visited MLB offices with lawers threatening legal action. Obama used to pull that stunt every other day when he was in office. He even sent armies of lawyers up to Alaska to fuck with Sarah Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You damned right. Are you really this stupid, or are you just acting?
Click to expand...

Biden was sent by Obama along with 40 representatives from other countries to tell
the Ukrainian president to fire a known corrupt Prosecutor or lose US aid.
That video? Are you really that stupid or do you believe everything that Trump tells you? The following is an article to properly educate you.

*Fact check: Joe Biden leveraged Ukraine aid to oust corrupt ...

*

https://www.usatoday.com › factcheck › 2020/10/21 › f...


----------



## sealybobo

AZrailwhale said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Arnold who drives an original Hummer and flys everywhere in a Gulfstream private jet and lives in several huge mansions.  That’s someone who really believes in AGW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can own a private jet and ten homes and still believe man made climate change is a problem.
> 
> Youre trying to al gore him bitch. It’s a tactic. Slander the messenger.
> 
> Fact is he believes in global warming and wants humans to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, if you believe AGW is a problem, you do something about it.  Otherwise you are just a hypocrite. As far as I know only one AGW celebrity has altered his lifestyle to combat the problem that he believes exists.  I can’t remember his name offhand, but he’s tall, thin and has white hair.
Click to expand...

No one can do it alone.  No Republican is doing anything about it either privately or politically.

This is just a hit job on any politician who comes out and says global warming is real.  You guys just proved it.  Arnold Swartzanigger admitted it and suddenly he's a lipstick hollywood liberal.  you guys are so obvious.

It's like when you guys say, "why don't you send more of your money to the government?"  Because stupid that won't do a thing.  We all have to pay more taxes.  Then we can pay off the debt.

Same with global warming.  Doesn't matter if Gore goes Green if you and Shell won't.  Reminds me of coronavirus.  We can social distance and wear masks but it's not going to solve the problem when you keep going to Trump rallies and Halloween parties.


----------



## sealybobo

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
Click to expand...

Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.

I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.

Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there wasn't one....and Obama, Biden etc knew it in 2016....but still pushed it
> 
> Here you are, years later...even years after the Mueller Report, and his testimony and you still believe the propaganda...sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you believe the con that ex-president Trump lays on all his fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the gullible little shit that bought Russian Collusion.
> LOL!!!!!
Click to expand...


So Trump didn't lie to us about Corona last year in February?
Trump didn't side with the KKK?
Trump didn't break the law calling Ukraine or Georgia Governor asking for votes?
Trump didn't start the insurrection?

And he didn't collude with Russia.  Sure.









						Trump Tower meeting - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## sealybobo

beautress said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> All it is is a bunch of millionaires playing a game, how lame...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he was. So we’re the four people murdered at the insurrection. Including police officers who you claim to respect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bullet killing the cop was traced back to the gun of a democrat and Farakkkhan associate in crimes against America.  It is wiser to wait on forensic science before you go on a no-holds-barred accusation spree against people innocent of how you want it to be.
Click to expand...

Republicans should have taken your advice and waited to see evidence of a rigged election before trying to pull a coup.

And now Fox and Rudy are being sued by Dominion for slandering their good name.  You got evidence those machines were rigged?  Bring it to court.  And if you lied, $1 billion dollars is what you owe.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, republicans. Oh so now you claim to be more republican than all the republicans who represent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My claim is that they are not really Republicans at all.  When you vote with Democrats, conduct yourself like a Democrat, you're not really a Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Logic and common sense like that never register with him.he is too dense that people like bush,romney,graham and other globalists republicans
> Ike them are Republican in name only and were cheering Biden on all the time and that is why both parties hate trump and plotted against him cause he is not part of the corrupt two party system,I can only say that too many times till I am blue in the face but it always falls on deaf ears for the Biden loving America haters.
Click to expand...

I hate people who won't admit they are Republicans.  You're a teabagger.  Libertarian.  Trump republican.

You may not be a mitch McConnell Republican but you are a Trump/Rand Paul/Ron Paul or any other spinoff of Republican.  You buy in with any new right wing fringe group.

I'm suprised you didn't like Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren.  They are like Carter who you claim to love.


----------



## sealybobo

struth said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there wasn't one....and Obama, Biden etc knew it in 2016....but still pushed it
> 
> Here you are, years later...even years after the Mueller Report, and his testimony and you still believe the propaganda...sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you believe the con that ex-president Trump lays on all his fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what con?
Click to expand...

You don't know Trump was conning you?  

That tax break was mostly for the rich.  Your break got eaten up with inflation.

Going after illegals is popular with idiots who don't realize it's a waste of time if we don't go after illegal employers.  And Trump himself was hiring illegals well into his 1 term.  I believe 2019 is when he finally let his illegal workers go.  He didn't know they were illegal all that time?  If you believe him you're an idiot and you got conned.

Look at how Trump accused the Clinton Foundation of being a con.  Then Trump Foundation was shut the fuck down.  It's so obvious to anyone but a Trump supporter.

I remember Trump campaigning.  It all sounded very good.  I remember I kept having to remind myself he's full of shit because I liked a lot of the things he said.  I even liked a couple things he did.  But they were all superficial.  He didn't win any trade war with China.  In fact in 2019 he had 2.3% growth because of it.  In 2015 he said Obama sucked because he had that kind of growth.  So why does Trump get to have shitty growth?

or how about when Trump didn't believe Obama's unemployment numbers but then Trump used the unemployment numbers to say he was the greatest president ever?  You're an idiot if you voted for Trump a 2nd time.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bobob said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife only lost smell and taste (yet to get it fully back). No issues for my kids. Everyone is different but you want everyone to think the same? Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that we need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. And yes, I think
> that everyone should think the same in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is no way to live. So we should wear masks forever, keep kids in remote learning and never shake hands or hug again? It would keep us safer but it’s a shitty way to live. Maybe we should all stop driving too as it would cause way fewer accidents. We should all stop drinking too. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. We have to gain control of this virus or our country will close again.
> Everybody needs to cooperate in this endeavor or your life will be shitty.
Click to expand...

Florida is wide open and so is Texas. Rest of the country should follow. Gain control is an interesting statement. How about allowing people to be free and live?


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fraud Elections have consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea like the fraud president getting hit on 9-11, lying us into Iraq and causing the greatest recession since the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which your boy Obama expanded on.
Click to expand...

Listen you stupid little shit.  Bush started a war in the middle east.  If it gets out of control and spreads to Syria and Yemen and all those other places, we're in big trouble.  

You may not like how Obama handled the war in the middle east but he didn't keep us there because he's evil and wanted to.  It's because we can't leave yet.  And anyone he bombed, he felt like they needed to be bombed.

Don't forget Trump bombed a Iranian General in a fucking airport.  I can't believe that didn't start a war with Iran.  I can't believe they haven't paid us back for that, YET.  Hopefully because we kicked Trump out, they will forgive us for what we did.  Imagine if they bombed one of our generals.  

NOW, you stupid shit.  Close your eyes.  Imagine this.  Imagine if in 2015 Obama bombed an Iranian General at an airport.  Would you have supported such a move?  I doubt it based on the fact you call bombing Yemen and Syria "Obama's War's".


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you ever an idiot,if he tells me to take the vaccine I will not take it you moron and you keep evading that of course no wrongdoing was found in the investigations,we got the most corrupt court system in the world dumbass not to mention they all never got to present the evidence idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they got to present evidence and they have done several audits and recounts even Trump's election commission member said it was a clean fight. But you just can't fathom being a loser, sorry, next time don't invest so much emotional involvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go lying again.you ignore all the death threats whistleblowers received the dead people voting,the illegal after hours mail in voting in all the swing states,all the people being turned away from counting the votes,the people sent home for a phony water break story where there was no water break and they started pulling underneath the tables and the paddy in charge had a long criminal past history,as always you have shit in your face with your lies troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, seek counseling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting you were checkmated after the cat got the tongue.
Click to expand...

Going after another Democrat I see.  I never see you arguing with Republicans.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife only lost smell and taste (yet to get it fully back). No issues for my kids. Everyone is different but you want everyone to think the same? Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that we need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. And yes, I think
> that everyone should think the same in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is no way to live. So we should wear masks forever, keep kids in remote learning and never shake hands or hug again? It would keep us safer but it’s a shitty way to live. Maybe we should all stop driving too as it would cause way fewer accidents. We should all stop drinking too. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. We have to gain control of this virus or our country will close again.
> Everybody needs to cooperate in this endeavor or your life will be shitty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida is wide open and so is Texas. Rest of the country should follow. Gain control is an interesting statement. How about allowing people to be free and live?
Click to expand...

You mean allow people to be free and die?


As GOP-led states lift pandemic restrictions, new infections nationwide have plateaued at around 65,000. It’s a stubborn detail that has troubled public health experts.
Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and top medical adviser of President Joe Biden, cautioned last week that now is “just not the time to pull back and declare premature victory.”










						Infectious Disease Expert Explains Why Next COVID-19 Wave In U.S. Is Inevitable
					

It's likely too late to stop this upcoming surge, warned Michael Osterholm.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## sealybobo

Osterholm on Sunday warned the forthcoming wave will more likely affect children, due to the prevalence of the more contagious B.1.1.7. variant.
“Unlike the previous strains of the virus, we didn’t see children under eighth grade get infected often, or they were not frequently very ill,” Osterholm said on NBC’s “Meet the Press.” “Kids are playing a huge role in the transmission of this,” he added on Fox News.


----------



## Bobob

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife only lost smell and taste (yet to get it fully back). No issues for my kids. Everyone is different but you want everyone to think the same? Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that we need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. And yes, I think
> that everyone should think the same in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is no way to live. So we should wear masks forever, keep kids in remote learning and never shake hands or hug again? It would keep us safer but it’s a shitty way to live. Maybe we should all stop driving too as it would cause way fewer accidents. We should all stop drinking too. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. We have to gain control of this virus or our country will close again.
> Everybody needs to cooperate in this endeavor or your life will be shitty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida is wide open and so is Texas. Rest of the country should follow. Gain control is an interesting statement. How about allowing people to be free and live?
Click to expand...

If we don't gain control of this virus, we won't be free and live.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife only lost smell and taste (yet to get it fully back). No issues for my kids. Everyone is different but you want everyone to think the same? Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that we need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. And yes, I think
> that everyone should think the same in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is no way to live. So we should wear masks forever, keep kids in remote learning and never shake hands or hug again? It would keep us safer but it’s a shitty way to live. Maybe we should all stop driving too as it would cause way fewer accidents. We should all stop drinking too. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. We have to gain control of this virus or our country will close again.
> Everybody needs to cooperate in this endeavor or your life will be shitty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida is wide open and so is Texas. Rest of the country should follow. Gain control is an interesting statement. How about allowing people to be free and live?
Click to expand...

Because COVID is a big joke.

We already won, what do we have to lose by opening a little early?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife only lost smell and taste (yet to get it fully back). No issues for my kids. Everyone is different but you want everyone to think the same? Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that we need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. And yes, I think
> that everyone should think the same in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is no way to live. So we should wear masks forever, keep kids in remote learning and never shake hands or hug again? It would keep us safer but it’s a shitty way to live. Maybe we should all stop driving too as it would cause way fewer accidents. We should all stop drinking too. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. We have to gain control of this virus or our country will close again.
> Everybody needs to cooperate in this endeavor or your life will be shitty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida is wide open and so is Texas. Rest of the country should follow. Gain control is an interesting statement. How about allowing people to be free and live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean allow people to be free and die?
> 
> 
> As GOP-led states lift pandemic restrictions, new infections nationwide have plateaued at around 65,000. It’s a stubborn detail that has troubled public health experts.
> Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and top medical adviser of President Joe Biden, cautioned last week that now is “just not the time to pull back and declare premature victory.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infectious Disease Expert Explains Why Next COVID-19 Wave In U.S. Is Inevitable
> 
> 
> It's likely too late to stop this upcoming surge, warned Michael Osterholm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
Click to expand...

If they want to live free and risk death, absolutely. Huffington Post is a biased leftist source. Florida is wide open as is Texas. Doing great. There is even a whole thread dedicated to it. Educate yourself.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bobob said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife only lost smell and taste (yet to get it fully back). No issues for my kids. Everyone is different but you want everyone to think the same? Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that we need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. And yes, I think
> that everyone should think the same in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is no way to live. So we should wear masks forever, keep kids in remote learning and never shake hands or hug again? It would keep us safer but it’s a shitty way to live. Maybe we should all stop driving too as it would cause way fewer accidents. We should all stop drinking too. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. We have to gain control of this virus or our country will close again.
> Everybody needs to cooperate in this endeavor or your life will be shitty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida is wide open and so is Texas. Rest of the country should follow. Gain control is an interesting statement. How about allowing people to be free and live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we don't gain control of this virus, we won't be free and live.
Click to expand...

We have gained control. You already had it why are you so scared?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife only lost smell and taste (yet to get it fully back). No issues for my kids. Everyone is different but you want everyone to think the same? Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that we need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. And yes, I think
> that everyone should think the same in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is no way to live. So we should wear masks forever, keep kids in remote learning and never shake hands or hug again? It would keep us safer but it’s a shitty way to live. Maybe we should all stop driving too as it would cause way fewer accidents. We should all stop drinking too. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. We have to gain control of this virus or our country will close again.
> Everybody needs to cooperate in this endeavor or your life will be shitty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida is wide open and so is Texas. Rest of the country should follow. Gain control is an interesting statement. How about allowing people to be free and live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because COVID is a big joke.
> 
> We already won, what do we have to lose by opening a little early?
Click to expand...

I had it and I am fine. If you're scared, stay home but I don't need to live a sheltered life because you are a coward. Most old folks should be vaccinated. My parents are. Open up.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I had it and I am fine. If you're scared, stay home but I don't need to live a sheltered life because you are a coward. Most old folks should be vaccinated. My parents are. Open up.



My brother has it right now and he is in the hospital. 
My sister in law got it last January and she died from it.

I guess it depends how lucky you are


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had it and I am fine. If you're scared, stay home but I don't need to live a sheltered life because you are a coward. Most old folks should be vaccinated. My parents are. Open up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother has it right now and he is in the hospital.
> My sister in law got it last January and she died from it.
> 
> I guess it depends how lucky you are
Click to expand...

Or unlucky. I am not going to delve into your personal life but most people who are sick from it are unhealthy to begin with. What we should be doing is eating better and exercising more. Then when we get sick, our bodies are better equipped to recover from the virus. My dad is 75 and he was never scared of the virus. Lived his life. Now he is vaccinated and has not done anything different. My mom is 68, same for her. I use them as a barometer. I got the virus and it sucked but not anymore than an annoying cold and 99% of the people have those symptoms or no symptoms. 1% do suffer and less than 1% die. It sucks but punishing 99% for 1% is insanity.


----------



## struth

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there wasn't one....and Obama, Biden etc knew it in 2016....but still pushed it
> 
> Here you are, years later...even years after the Mueller Report, and his testimony and you still believe the propaganda...sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you believe the con that ex-president Trump lays on all his fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the gullible little shit that bought Russian Collusion.
> LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump didn't lie to us about Corona last year in February?
> Trump didn't side with the KKK?
> Trump didn't break the law calling Ukraine or Georgia Governor asking for votes?
> Trump didn't start the insurrection?
> 
> And he didn't collude with Russia.  Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Tower meeting - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...

1) No
2) No
3) No...and he didn't do that
4) No
5) No

Geez man...all of this propaganda has been refuted.....some quite some time ago...you have highlighted the danger behind the leftist propaganda....no matter the facts you all still believe the lies.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It sucks but punishing 99% for 1% is insanity.



One percent of 330 million is a lot of people.
550,000 dead is a lot of people.  

Survival of the fittest is not an effective response


----------



## rightwinger

struth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there wasn't one....and Obama, Biden etc knew it in 2016....but still pushed it
> 
> Here you are, years later...even years after the Mueller Report, and his testimony and you still believe the propaganda...sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you believe the con that ex-president Trump lays on all his fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the gullible little shit that bought Russian Collusion.
> LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump didn't lie to us about Corona last year in February?
> Trump didn't side with the KKK?
> Trump didn't break the law calling Ukraine or Georgia Governor asking for votes?
> Trump didn't start the insurrection?
> 
> And he didn't collude with Russia.  Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Tower meeting - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) No
> 2) No
> 3) No...and he didn't do that
> 4) No
> 5) No
> 
> Geez man...all of this propaganda has been refuted.....some quite some time ago...you have highlighted the danger behind the leftist propaganda....no matter the facts you all still believe the lies.
Click to expand...

Denial is strong


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks but punishing 99% for 1% is insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One percent of 330 million is a lot of people.
> 550,000 dead is a lot of people.
> 
> Survival of the fittest is not an effective response
Click to expand...

Death rates have not changed even with COVID as most of those who die would have died anyway but for hospitals it is financially beneficial to call the deaths COVID related. It is less than 1% who die btw...but even at 1% it does not make sense to punish children who are the real victims, like my kids who cannot attend in person schooling or have to play sports in stupid masks. Suicides and child abuse cases have gone up significantly. 

Open up the country. All high risk persons should be vaccinated by now.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks but punishing 99% for 1% is insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One percent of 330 million is a lot of people.
> 550,000 dead is a lot of people.
> 
> Survival of the fittest is not an effective response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Death rates have not changed even with COVID as most of those who die would have died anyway but for hospitals it is financially beneficial to call the deaths COVID related. It is less than 1% who die btw...but even at 1% it does not make sense to punish children who are the real victims, like my kids who cannot attend in person schooling or have to play sports in stupid masks. Suicides and child abuse cases have gone up significantly.
> 
> Open up the country. All high risk persons should be vaccinated by now.
Click to expand...

Life expectancy has declined by one year









						U.S. life expectancy plummets amid pandemic
					

“This is a huge decline,” said Robert Anderson, who oversees the numbers for the CDC. “You have to go back to World War II, the 1940s, to find a decline like this.”




					www.politico.com
				




No matter how you try to sugar coat it.....
COVID is  serious shit


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks but punishing 99% for 1% is insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One percent of 330 million is a lot of people.
> 550,000 dead is a lot of people.
> 
> Survival of the fittest is not an effective response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Death rates have not changed even with COVID as most of those who die would have died anyway but for hospitals it is financially beneficial to call the deaths COVID related. It is less than 1% who die btw...but even at 1% it does not make sense to punish children who are the real victims, like my kids who cannot attend in person schooling or have to play sports in stupid masks. Suicides and child abuse cases have gone up significantly.
> 
> Open up the country. All high risk persons should be vaccinated by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Life expectancy has declined by one year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. life expectancy plummets amid pandemic
> 
> 
> “This is a huge decline,” said Robert Anderson, who oversees the numbers for the CDC. “You have to go back to World War II, the 1940s, to find a decline like this.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how you try to sugar coat it.....
> COVID is  serious shit
Click to expand...

No it hasn't. Politico is a hack source. COVID is serious but for a year we have pranced around the less than 1%. Enough is enough. Vaccines are out and you and your ilk should all be vaccinated now. What are you worried about?


----------



## struth

sealybobo said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there wasn't one....and Obama, Biden etc knew it in 2016....but still pushed it
> 
> Here you are, years later...even years after the Mueller Report, and his testimony and you still believe the propaganda...sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you believe the con that ex-president Trump lays on all his fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what con?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know Trump was conning you?
> 
> That tax break was mostly for the rich.  Your break got eaten up with inflation.
> 
> Going after illegals is popular with idiots who don't realize it's a waste of time if we don't go after illegal employers.  And Trump himself was hiring illegals well into his 1 term.  I believe 2019 is when he finally let his illegal workers go.  He didn't know they were illegal all that time?  If you believe him you're an idiot and you got conned.
> 
> Look at how Trump accused the Clinton Foundation of being a con.  Then Trump Foundation was shut the fuck down.  It's so obvious to anyone but a Trump supporter.
> 
> I remember Trump campaigning.  It all sounded very good.  I remember I kept having to remind myself he's full of shit because I liked a lot of the things he said.  I even liked a couple things he did.  But they were all superficial.  He didn't win any trade war with China.  In fact in 2019 he had 2.3% growth because of it.  In 2015 he said Obama sucked because he had that kind of growth.  So why does Trump get to have shitty growth?
> 
> or how about when Trump didn't believe Obama's unemployment numbers but then Trump used the unemployment numbers to say he was the greatest president ever?  You're an idiot if you voted for Trump a 2nd time.
Click to expand...

No...I don't

1) No, my tax break was real...I am paying less...and actually my bracket got a large cut then the top bracket
2) That's true...and the Trump admin got the largest penalty on record for a company knowingly hiring illegals.  
3) I never donated to the trump foundation, nor to my knowledge did it accept foreign donations for a pay to play while he was in office, like Sec Clinton
4) 2019 was a little less then prior years during his Admin, but overall he had much better growth then Obama 


U.S. gdp growth rate for 2019 was *2.16%*, a *0.77% decline* from 2018.
U.S. gdp growth rate for 2018 was *2.93%*, a *0.56% increase* from 2017.
U.S. gdp growth rate for 2017 was *2.37%*, a *0.73% increase* from 2016.
U.S. gdp growth rate for 2016 was *1.64%*, a *1.27% decline* from 2015.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Politico is a hack source



Fair enough
Provide any source that says life expectancy DIDN’T drop by one year or STFU


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife only lost smell and taste (yet to get it fully back). No issues for my kids. Everyone is different but you want everyone to think the same? Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that we need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. And yes, I think
> that everyone should think the same in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is no way to live. So we should wear masks forever, keep kids in remote learning and never shake hands or hug again? It would keep us safer but it’s a shitty way to live. Maybe we should all stop driving too as it would cause way fewer accidents. We should all stop drinking too. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. We have to gain control of this virus or our country will close again.
> Everybody needs to cooperate in this endeavor or your life will be shitty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida is wide open and so is Texas. Rest of the country should follow. Gain control is an interesting statement. How about allowing people to be free and live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean allow people to be free and die?
> 
> 
> As GOP-led states lift pandemic restrictions, new infections nationwide have plateaued at around 65,000. It’s a stubborn detail that has troubled public health experts.
> Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and top medical adviser of President Joe Biden, cautioned last week that now is “just not the time to pull back and declare premature victory.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infectious Disease Expert Explains Why Next COVID-19 Wave In U.S. Is Inevitable
> 
> 
> It's likely too late to stop this upcoming surge, warned Michael Osterholm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they want to live free and risk death, absolutely. Huffington Post is a biased leftist source. Florida is wide open as is Texas. Doing great. There is even a whole thread dedicated to it. Educate yourself.
Click to expand...

Stop saying you don't like my sources.  You never will.  Either refute the facts within the link I provide or accept what I'm showing you is fact.  If you find where it's wrong then call me out.  Until then, you don't just get to poo poo the facts I give you just because I can't find anything on Fox.com

If you have an alternate source that's more conservative and explains how my source is wrong, by all means post it.  But I will pick it apart.  I won't just poo poo it away because it's from a conservative source.  That's cowardly and you being lazy and intellectually dishonest.


----------



## struth

rightwinger said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there wasn't one....and Obama, Biden etc knew it in 2016....but still pushed it
> 
> Here you are, years later...even years after the Mueller Report, and his testimony and you still believe the propaganda...sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you believe the con that ex-president Trump lays on all his fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the gullible little shit that bought Russian Collusion.
> LOL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump didn't lie to us about Corona last year in February?
> Trump didn't side with the KKK?
> Trump didn't break the law calling Ukraine or Georgia Governor asking for votes?
> Trump didn't start the insurrection?
> 
> And he didn't collude with Russia.  Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Tower meeting - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) No
> 2) No
> 3) No...and he didn't do that
> 4) No
> 5) No
> 
> Geez man...all of this propaganda has been refuted.....some quite some time ago...you have highlighted the danger behind the leftist propaganda....no matter the facts you all still believe the lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Denial is strong
Click to expand...

well show me otherwise.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politico is a hack source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> Provide any source that says life expectancy DIDN’T drop by one year or STFU
Click to expand...

Google is your friend. Look it up. 

You seem upset. For someone who trolls these boards constantly I find that interesting and rewarding. 









						How are COVID-19 deaths counted? It’s complicated
					

As the U.S. death toll nears a half-million, confusion continues over whether people die “of” COVID-19 or “with” COVID-19. Here’s what’s behind the numbers.




					www.aamc.org


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife only lost smell and taste (yet to get it fully back). No issues for my kids. Everyone is different but you want everyone to think the same? Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that we need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. And yes, I think
> that everyone should think the same in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is no way to live. So we should wear masks forever, keep kids in remote learning and never shake hands or hug again? It would keep us safer but it’s a shitty way to live. Maybe we should all stop driving too as it would cause way fewer accidents. We should all stop drinking too. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. We have to gain control of this virus or our country will close again.
> Everybody needs to cooperate in this endeavor or your life will be shitty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida is wide open and so is Texas. Rest of the country should follow. Gain control is an interesting statement. How about allowing people to be free and live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean allow people to be free and die?
> 
> 
> As GOP-led states lift pandemic restrictions, new infections nationwide have plateaued at around 65,000. It’s a stubborn detail that has troubled public health experts.
> Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and top medical adviser of President Joe Biden, cautioned last week that now is “just not the time to pull back and declare premature victory.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infectious Disease Expert Explains Why Next COVID-19 Wave In U.S. Is Inevitable
> 
> 
> It's likely too late to stop this upcoming surge, warned Michael Osterholm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they want to live free and risk death, absolutely. Huffington Post is a biased leftist source. Florida is wide open as is Texas. Doing great. There is even a whole thread dedicated to it. Educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop saying you don't like my sources.  You never will.  Either refute the facts within the link I provide or accept what I'm showing you is fact.  If you find where it's wrong then call me out.  Until then, you don't just get to poo poo the facts I give you just because I can't find anything on Fox.com
> 
> If you have an alternate source that's more conservative and explains how my source is wrong, by all means post it.  But I will pick it apart.  I won't just poo poo it away because it's from a conservative source.  That's cowardly and you being lazy and intellectually dishonest.
Click to expand...

Your sources are biased. Pick unbiased ones like the CDC. You calling me a coward is rich since you're mentally ill. Come to Boston and say it, mother fucker.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politico is a hack source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> Provide any source that says life expectancy DIDN’T drop by one year or STFU
Click to expand...

See what I just wrote to this idiot?  He doesn't get to poo poo your source if he can't go in and find and point out where they are wrong.  Or provide an alternate source.

Chances are if this issue is unfavorable to Republicans, they aren't talking about it.  They only talk about things that the spin is positive to their position on the issue.  For example notice Fox just didn't talk about the Trump insurrection?  So they will poo poo away our information on the insurrection but they can't show us the facts from how they see it because they aren't talking about it.  Fox could never report what Republicans are saying because it would be exposed as liar liar pants on fire.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politico is a hack source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> Provide any source that says life expectancy DIDN’T drop by one year or STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend. Look it up.
> 
> You seem upset. For someone who trolls these boards constantly I find that interesting and rewarding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are COVID-19 deaths counted? It’s complicated
> 
> 
> As the U.S. death toll nears a half-million, confusion continues over whether people die “of” COVID-19 or “with” COVID-19. Here’s what’s behind the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aamc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 476827
Click to expand...

I'm upset because you are lazy and dumb.


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a common cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about the common cold, which doesn't compare in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it. It is actually very comparable sans the constant runny nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife only lost smell and taste (yet to get it fully back). No issues for my kids. Everyone is different but you want everyone to think the same? Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that we need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. And yes, I think
> that everyone should think the same in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is no way to live. So we should wear masks forever, keep kids in remote learning and never shake hands or hug again? It would keep us safer but it’s a shitty way to live. Maybe we should all stop driving too as it would cause way fewer accidents. We should all stop drinking too. Come on man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. We have to gain control of this virus or our country will close again.
> Everybody needs to cooperate in this endeavor or your life will be shitty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida is wide open and so is Texas. Rest of the country should follow. Gain control is an interesting statement. How about allowing people to be free and live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean allow people to be free and die?
> 
> 
> As GOP-led states lift pandemic restrictions, new infections nationwide have plateaued at around 65,000. It’s a stubborn detail that has troubled public health experts.
> Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and top medical adviser of President Joe Biden, cautioned last week that now is “just not the time to pull back and declare premature victory.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infectious Disease Expert Explains Why Next COVID-19 Wave In U.S. Is Inevitable
> 
> 
> It's likely too late to stop this upcoming surge, warned Michael Osterholm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they want to live free and risk death, absolutely. Huffington Post is a biased leftist source. Florida is wide open as is Texas. Doing great. There is even a whole thread dedicated to it. Educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop saying you don't like my sources.  You never will.  Either refute the facts within the link I provide or accept what I'm showing you is fact.  If you find where it's wrong then call me out.  Until then, you don't just get to poo poo the facts I give you just because I can't find anything on Fox.com
> 
> If you have an alternate source that's more conservative and explains how my source is wrong, by all means post it.  But I will pick it apart.  I won't just poo poo it away because it's from a conservative source.  That's cowardly and you being lazy and intellectually dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sources are biased. Pick unbiased ones like the CDC. You calling me a coward is rich since you're mentally ill. Come to Boston and say it, mother fucker.
Click to expand...

I wrestled in college and I'm the toughest guy I know.  I would love to come to Boston and show you something.  When you can't even get to your hands and knees what then?


----------



## sealybobo

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politico is a hack source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> Provide any source that says life expectancy DIDN’T drop by one year or STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend. Look it up.
> 
> You seem upset. For someone who trolls these boards constantly I find that interesting and rewarding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are COVID-19 deaths counted? It’s complicated
> 
> 
> As the U.S. death toll nears a half-million, confusion continues over whether people die “of” COVID-19 or “with” COVID-19. Here’s what’s behind the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aamc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 476827
Click to expand...

What you just posted is a lie









						VERIFY: Conspiracy that COVID-19 deaths are being inflated doesn't add up
					

A viral claim that COVID-19 death numbers are being inflated is called a 'conspiracy' by experts.




					www.wusa9.com
				




Not surprised pussy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> As GOP-led states lift pandemic restrictions, new infections nationwide have plateaued at around 65,000. It’s a stubborn detail that has troubled public health experts.
> Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and top medical adviser of President Joe Biden, cautioned last week that now is “just not the time to pull back and declare premature victory.”



Cases started to drop last spring as well.  Less people cooped up inside and more people outside is likely the reason.  You're not going to catch this thing outside.  As soon as I leave a store, the mask comes off even if somebody is walking towards me going into the store.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politico is a hack source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> Provide any source that says life expectancy DIDN’T drop by one year or STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend. Look it up.
> 
> You seem upset. For someone who trolls these boards constantly I find that interesting and rewarding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are COVID-19 deaths counted? It’s complicated
> 
> 
> As the U.S. death toll nears a half-million, confusion continues over whether people die “of” COVID-19 or “with” COVID-19. Here’s what’s behind the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aamc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 476827
Click to expand...

Sure...play games denying how people died 

What you can’t deny is that life expectancy dropped by one year. 
Try to deny that COVID is the reason


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> Sure...play games denying how people died
> 
> What you can’t deny is that life expectancy dropped by one year.
> Try to deny that COVID is the reason



You can't discount the fact that since the riots the Democrats promoted, violent crime and murders have been way up.  Most of the people killed were younger, and that takes away from life expectancy quite a bit.  We also hit a new high in US suicides since these lockdowns began.  

You can't just point to Covid and say that was the only reason.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politico is a hack source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> Provide any source that says life expectancy DIDN’T drop by one year or STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend. Look it up.
> 
> You seem upset. For someone who trolls these boards constantly I find that interesting and rewarding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are COVID-19 deaths counted? It’s complicated
> 
> 
> As the U.S. death toll nears a half-million, confusion continues over whether people die “of” COVID-19 or “with” COVID-19. Here’s what’s behind the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aamc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 476827
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm upset because you are lazy and dumb.
Click to expand...

You calling me dumb is rich. The glass is shattering


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politico is a hack source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> Provide any source that says life expectancy DIDN’T drop by one year or STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend. Look it up.
> 
> You seem upset. For someone who trolls these boards constantly I find that interesting and rewarding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are COVID-19 deaths counted? It’s complicated
> 
> 
> As the U.S. death toll nears a half-million, confusion continues over whether people die “of” COVID-19 or “with” COVID-19. Here’s what’s behind the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aamc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 476827
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you just posted is a lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERIFY: Conspiracy that COVID-19 deaths are being inflated doesn't add up
> 
> 
> A viral claim that COVID-19 death numbers are being inflated is called a 'conspiracy' by experts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wusa9.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised pussy.
Click to expand...

Your fake source called mine a lie and you believed it. Mwhahahaha


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politico is a hack source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> Provide any source that says life expectancy DIDN’T drop by one year or STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend. Look it up.
> 
> You seem upset. For someone who trolls these boards constantly I find that interesting and rewarding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are COVID-19 deaths counted? It’s complicated
> 
> 
> As the U.S. death toll nears a half-million, confusion continues over whether people die “of” COVID-19 or “with” COVID-19. Here’s what’s behind the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aamc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 476827
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure...play games denying how people died
> 
> What you can’t deny is that life expectancy dropped by one year.
> Try to deny that COVID is the reason
Click to expand...

It didn't drop. Show a CDC link to prove your point or STFU as you said.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politico is a hack source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> Provide any source that says life expectancy DIDN’T drop by one year or STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend. Look it up.
> 
> You seem upset. For someone who trolls these boards constantly I find that interesting and rewarding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are COVID-19 deaths counted? It’s complicated
> 
> 
> As the U.S. death toll nears a half-million, confusion continues over whether people die “of” COVID-19 or “with” COVID-19. Here’s what’s behind the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aamc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 476827
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure...play games denying how people died
> 
> What you can’t deny is that life expectancy dropped by one year.
> Try to deny that COVID is the reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't drop. Show a CDC link to prove your point or STFU as you said.
Click to expand...


OK Dick
How are you going to shift the Goalposts now?



			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/vsrr/VSRR10-508.pdf
		


In the first half of 2020, life expectancy at birth for the total U.S. population was 77.8 years, declining by 1.0 year from 78.8 in 2019


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
Click to expand...


I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it. 

Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As GOP-led states lift pandemic restrictions, new infections nationwide have plateaued at around 65,000. It’s a stubborn detail that has troubled public health experts.
> Dr. Anthony Fauci, the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and top medical adviser of President Joe Biden, cautioned last week that now is “just not the time to pull back and declare premature victory.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cases started to drop last spring as well.  Less people cooped up inside and more people outside is likely the reason.  You're not going to catch this thing outside.  As soon as I leave a store, the mask comes off even if somebody is walking towards me going into the store.
Click to expand...

Whatever you say I assume the opposite is true


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure...play games denying how people died
> 
> What you can’t deny is that life expectancy dropped by one year.
> Try to deny that COVID is the reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't discount the fact that since the riots the Democrats promoted, violent crime and murders have been way up.  Most of the people killed were younger, and that takes away from life expectancy quite a bit.  We also hit a new high in US suicides since these lockdowns began.
> 
> You can't just point to Covid and say that was the only reason.
Click to expand...

You can't discount the fact that since Trump becoming POTUS violent crime and murders have been way up.


----------



## sealybobo

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
Click to expand...

At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.  

A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?

Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
Click to expand...


It should be outlawed after say the 2nd trimester except for medical reasons (enough time to figure it out), and elective abortions shouldn't be paid for by taxpayer money. I think in this day an age anyone who has a birth control abortion is a fucking moron or just lazy. 

Figured you were an atheist asshole. 

SJW progs are the biggest liars on the planet, just look at how you idiots lie about the Georgia law. 

and of course, as always, go fuck yourself.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politico is a hack source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> Provide any source that says life expectancy DIDN’T drop by one year or STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend. Look it up.
> 
> You seem upset. For someone who trolls these boards constantly I find that interesting and rewarding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are COVID-19 deaths counted? It’s complicated
> 
> 
> As the U.S. death toll nears a half-million, confusion continues over whether people die “of” COVID-19 or “with” COVID-19. Here’s what’s behind the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aamc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 476827
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure...play games denying how people died
> 
> What you can’t deny is that life expectancy dropped by one year.
> Try to deny that COVID is the reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't drop. Show a CDC link to prove your point or STFU as you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK Dick
> How are you going to shift the Goalposts now?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/vsrr/VSRR10-508.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> In the first half of 2020, life expectancy at birth for the total U.S. population was 77.8 years, declining by 1.0 year from 78.8 in 2019
Click to expand...






Your article and its eight months...

Also from your article

*There is seasonality in death patterns in any given year, with winter months typically seeing more deaths than summer months, and this is not accounted for in the data.*


To have a true comparison you need full year over year statistics. Most of the deaths are in the black population due to murders in that group as they kill one another at record rates in Democrat controlled cities.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion. You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years. If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance. On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.



If some woman is poor then she shouldn't be having children in the first place.  It's why I have said repeatedly that if left up to me, nobody could get on a welfare program until they are fixed first.  No more having children while living off of taxpayers.  

People have said I was barbaric having that stance, but what happens to a working couple when they have just enough children that their budget can afford?  They use birth control to make sure they don't have anymore.  If it's a working couple that can't afford one child, they have no children.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion. You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years. If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance. On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If some woman is poor then she shouldn't be having children in the first place.  It's why I have said repeatedly that if left up to me, nobody could get on a welfare program until they are fixed first.  No more having children while living off of taxpayers.
> 
> People have said I was barbaric having that stance, but what happens to a working couple when they have just enough children that their budget can afford?  They use birth control to make sure they don't have anymore.  If it's a working couple that can't afford one child, they have no children.
Click to expand...

I would pay women not to have kids. Saves money in the long run.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> You can't discount the fact that since Trump becoming POTUS violent crime and murders have been way up.



It didn't start going up until the Democrat sponsored riots.  You know, the _summer of love_, the people that Whorris started a fund for to bail them out so they can get back out there to riot some more.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I would pay women not to have kids. Saves money in the long run.



Not really because think of how many women would be collecting.  When they gather enough money, then start having children.  

The reason these people are careless and irresponsible is they know the government will back them up no matter what they do.  The more kids they have, the higher the food stamp voucher, the larger HUD house, perhaps even something in the suburbs, if they do work, free daycare.   

We have to quit rewarding poor people for having kids.  The apple doesn't fall far from the tree, and they create a new generation of welfare people.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ray From Cleveland said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would pay women not to have kids. Saves money in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really because think of how many women would be collecting.  When they gather enough money, then start having children.
> 
> The reason these people are careless and irresponsible is they know the government will back them up no matter what they do.  The more kids they have, the higher the food stamp voucher, the larger HUD house, perhaps even something in the suburbs, if they do work, free daycare.
> 
> We have to quit rewarding poor people for having kids.  The apple doesn't fall far from the tree, and they create a new generation of welfare people.
Click to expand...

Fine pay women $100k to get fixed and not have kids ever? IDK


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgia- 19 days early vote and no questions absentee voting.
> Biden’s Delaware - no early voting and no absentee voting unless out of State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Basically, the worst-case scenario is that the* state legislature does not like the outcome in a county, takes over and puts in a new board, suspends the existing board, does not certify the elections until they are certifying the election results that they want,” Wan says.*
> Georgia Has Enacted Sweeping Changes to Its Voting Law | Time
> 
> Kemp has a reelection in 2022 and he wants all republicans to win the state, and him included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MLB moving from Atlanta, which suppresses voters by requiring ID to vote, to Colorado, which empowers voters by requiring ID to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lie only becomes the truth when Democrats are telling the lie.
Click to expand...

Exactly,and this is coming from someone who unlike you is objective and does not ignore facts and has always said that both parties are corrupt and one in the same,me and ray from Cleveland seem to be the only ones on here who understand that and don’t ignore those facts   Until the last two years that was true that both parties were one in the same but the dems have been infiltrated by terrorists,it is only because of trump that the Gop has not been fully infliltrated.Abbot of Texas sucks and I used to like Noem but she has crossed over to the dems now as well.Abbot and Noem are the same as Bush and Romney,all pals with Biden,Desantis is one they have not gotten to yet as far as I know.he is one of the good guys in the gop.a Rino like Ron Paul,just hope he remains one and does not cross over as Noem has.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't discount the fact that since Trump becoming POTUS violent crime and murders have been way up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't start going up until the Democrat sponsored riots.  You know, the _summer of love_, the people that Whorris started a fund for to bail them out so they can get back out there to riot some more.
Click to expand...

Exactly,so true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us vote online. You have a social security number right? So why not just make an election form that voters who want to absentee vote can fill out and mail in? You can verify who they are.
> 
> Why make it harder to absentee vote? Why do you need to have a reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you make it easy to vote, you bring out all the stupid people and politically ignorant.  When you bring out the stupid and politically ignorant, they all vote Democrat.  Why do you think the commies are pushing the issue so much?
Click to expand...

Oh god ain’t that the truth,you can say that again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who voted for Trump should have their voting privileges revoked
> They obviously do not understand what it means to be American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you do believe that.  Hitler is looking up from hell giving you the nod of approval.  Of course you Nazis want to stop real Americans from voting.
Click to expand...

I can’t believe you don’t have thisLangley shill on ignore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because corporations are in bed with the Democrats--not the Republicans.
Click to expand...

You handed his ass to him on a platter.lol    Not all republicans of course are not in bed with them though.Abbot bush,Romney,Graham and now Noem recently, are all in bed with them as well.


----------



## sealybobo

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be outlawed after say the 2nd trimester except for medical reasons (enough time to figure it out), and elective abortions shouldn't be paid for by taxpayer money. I think in this day an age anyone who has a birth control abortion is a fucking moron or just lazy.
> 
> Figured you were an atheist asshole.
> 
> SJW progs are the biggest liars on the planet, just look at how you idiots lie about the Georgia law.
> 
> and of course, as always, go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


You are the best advertisement for atheism.  Weren't you the one who wished I lived to see my kids die?  Yea, I don't believe a god visited your ancestors not do I believe assholes like you go to heaven.  It's a joke.  Wishful ignorant thinking.  You're really a christian?  Funny shit.

And it is illegal past a certain point already unless for medical reasons.  I don't know what the cut off is but I assume doctors and women came up with that cut off a long time ago.  The only exception is if you find out you are having a severely retarded baby.  Then you can late term abort.

90% of us would late term abort rather than raise a severely retarded child.  Even pro lifers if met with that situation they would late term abort.  But most say they wouldn't because they don't know themselves.  It's easy to say you would raise the retard when it's not real.  I see a guy pushing his mongoloid around.  No thanks.  Abort that.  

I'm Greek.  We would have thrown the baby in the pit of death.

Abortions should be paid for by tax payers because tax payers are all about paying less taxes dummy.  More abortions means less taxes.  It's not cheaper to keep er.

If we are lying about the Georgia law why are corporations warning Georgia not to pass those laws?  Are corporations stupid?  No.  You are.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who voted for Trump should have their voting privileges revoked
> They obviously do not understand what it means to be American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you do believe that.  Hitler is looking up from hell giving you the nod of approval.  Of course you Nazis want to stop real Americans from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe you don’t have thisLangley shill on ignore.
Click to expand...

I have you on ignore.

Anyone who didn't vote for Trump can honestly say we know what it must have been like living in Germany in the late 30's as the Nazi's took over.  Same rhetoric Hitler used Trump used.  Nationalism.  Isolationism.  White pride.  Blame the (insert Jew/black/mexicans/chinese/muslims)

Hitler was locked up before he gained power.  Trump may be locked up for his own beer hall putsch too and be back for the 2024 elections to take over again.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because corporations are in bed with the Democrats--not the Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You handed his ass to him on a platter.lol    Not all republicans of course are not in bed with them though.Abbot bush,Romney,Graham and now Noem recently, are all in bed with them as well.
Click to expand...

See.  You can say you don't like the RINO's in your party but that's still makes you a Republican.  Today you are a Trump republican.  Before that you were a Tea Party Republican.  Before that you were a Libertarian.  

Mixed nuts.  No matter what you grab you'll always grab a nut.  Doesn't matter postacio, walnut, peanut, etc.  Still a nut.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good example
> 
> Should those who voted for Hitler have had their voting privileges revoked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern is getting politically informed people to vote.  Democrats want our leaders to ultimately be decided by people like this.
> 
> 
> I don't care if you vote Democrat or Republican.  Only people who know WTF is going on in this country, know what direction we are heading in, and know of the issues that should be voting.
Click to expand...

Great video,that lady is awesome  proof of what I been saying for years now to be true that even many blacks hate Obama now and have turned to trump.that lady is not a troll like sealybobo and his wife Penelope,she hates Obama same as those people lined up because she does not ignore facts as they do Obama was a clone of bush and lied to everybody thst he would reverse bush’s policys.This lady knows her politics.

I noticed how she dissed Romney as well saying they BOTH suck. She is one of the smart Americans alive that understood you were an idiot if you voted for either Obama the second time or Romney, because there was no differerence in the two and they weretwo peas in a pod,I would love to be friends with this lady,she knows her stuff.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't discount the fact that since Trump becoming POTUS violent crime and murders have been way up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't start going up until the Democrat sponsored riots.  You know, the _summer of love_, the people that Whorris started a fund for to bail them out so they can get back out there to riot some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly,so true.
Click to expand...

Remember you blamed Obama for the rise in racial tension?  Well then you must blame Trump when the tension went even higher.

Candidate Trump would blame President Trump.  Remember his quote about leadership?  Whatever happens, you're responsible.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who voted for Trump should have their voting privileges revoked
> They obviously do not understand what it means to be American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you do believe that.  Hitler is looking up from hell giving you the nod of approval.  Of course you Nazis want to stop real Americans from voting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can’t believe you don’t have thisLangley shill on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have you on ignore.
> 
> Anyone who didn't vote for Trump can honestly say we know what it must have been like living in Germany in the late 30's as the Nazi's took over.  Same rhetoric Hitler used Trump used.  Nationalism.  Isolationism.  White pride.  Blame the (insert Jew/black/mexicans/chinese/muslims)
> 
> Hitler was locked up before he gained power.  Trump may be locked up for his own beer hall putsch too and be back for the 2024 elections to take over again.
Click to expand...



guess what I have not read any of your babble and bullshit on this thread till now and  did not read past your first sentence there.

how many dozens of times in the last couple days have you told me you had me on ignore but kept constantly replying to every post of mine recently?

you remind me of Brett Farve who his last five years in football kept saying he would retire but kept coming back every year lying to everyone.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because corporations are in bed with the Democrats--not the Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You handed his ass to him on a platter.lol    Not all republicans of course are not in bed with them though.Abbot bush,Romney,Graham and now Noem recently, are all in bed with them as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See.  You can say you don't like the RINO's in your party but that's still makes you a Republican.  Today you are a Trump republican.  Before that you were a Tea Party Republican.  Before that you were a Libertarian.
> 
> Mixed nuts.  No matter what you grab you'll always grab a nut.  Doesn't matter postacio, walnut, peanut, etc.  Still a nut.
Click to expand...

This kinda babble is why I don’t read the majority of your posts oh and you just proved my point as always thst you lie everytime you say you have me on ignore always addressing my next posts afterwards.your ignore button sure is not working very well for you,must be a malfuntion.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t worry a democrat is president. We won’t have another 9-11. And we won’t be lied into war with iran.
> 
> How come people who are anti immigrants aren’t anti illegal employers?
> 
> Trumps message was stupid and racist. It wasn’t the smart Americans who went along. Most who did couldnt tell you who the speaker of the house is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  When it comes to the constituents of parties, Republicans are way more informed than the left.  I mean, look at who they voted for!
> 
> The guy spent most of his life in federal government and didn't accomplish anything.  He proudly said he would choose his people based on gender and race instead of who would do the best job.  He's made multiple racially insensitive or racist comments during his career.  He placed a WELCOME mat on our border by reversing Trump's policies, and the cost of gasoline went up over 30% in his first two months.
> 
> The Democrats are heading to pushing us 4 trillion in new debt over Democrat pork in three months, a new record for wasteful spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are misinformed. Brainwashed. Gullible racist idiots.
Click to expand...

I see you are looking in the mirror now as you speak.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

LA RAM FAN said:


> You handed his ass to him on a platter.lol  Not all republicans of course are not in bed with them though.Abbot bush,Romney,Graham and now Noem recently, are all in bed with them as well.



Corporations give money to both parties so their asses are covered.  However look at the big ones now.  Delta Air Line, Coke, Apple, Microsoft, all of major social media, Soros, are all in with the Democrats.  

They used to side with Republicans due to taxation, but if you are under the covers with a Democrat politician, they will write enough loopholes so you won't get hit by that much. 

It seems the Republicans are now the working mans party.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t worry a democrat is president. We won’t have another 9-11. And we won’t be lied into war with iran.
> 
> How come people who are anti immigrants aren’t anti illegal employers?
> 
> Trumps message was stupid and racist. It wasn’t the smart Americans who went along. Most who did couldnt tell you who the speaker of the house is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  When it comes to the constituents of parties, Republicans are way more informed than the left.  I mean, look at who they voted for!
> 
> The guy spent most of his life in federal government and didn't accomplish anything.  He proudly said he would choose his people based on gender and race instead of who would do the best job.  He's made multiple racially insensitive or racist comments during his career.  He placed a WELCOME mat on our border by reversing Trump's policies, and the cost of gasoline went up over 30% in his first two months.
> 
> The Democrats are heading to pushing us 4 trillion in new debt over Democrat pork in three months, a new record for wasteful spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are misinformed. Brainwashed. Gullible racist idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you are looking in the mirror now as you speak.
Click to expand...

That did it.  On ignore you go again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are misinformed. Brainwashed. Gullible racist idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is misinformed. We know what this guy is about.  We predicted the dire circumstances he put us in long before he ran.  Look what they did to this country in less than three months.  We have 45 more months to go of this.
Click to expand...

Everytime you checkmate him and hand his ass to him on a platter he tries to laugh it off only able to sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.  You are in the major leagues,he can’t handle major league fastballs from you,he is strictly A ball minor league martial incapable of playing with the big boys in the major leagues like yourself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t worry a democrat is president. We won’t have another 9-11. And we won’t be lied into war with iran.
> 
> How come people who are anti immigrants aren’t anti illegal employers?
> 
> Trumps message was stupid and racist. It wasn’t the smart Americans who went along. Most who did couldnt tell you who the speaker of the house is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  When it comes to the constituents of parties, Republicans are way more informed than the left.  I mean, look at who they voted for!
> 
> The guy spent most of his life in federal government and didn't accomplish anything.  He proudly said he would choose his people based on gender and race instead of who would do the best job.  He's made multiple racially insensitive or racist comments during his career.  He placed a WELCOME mat on our border by reversing Trump's policies, and the cost of gasoline went up over 30% in his first two months.
> 
> The Democrats are heading to pushing us 4 trillion in new debt over Democrat pork in three months, a new record for wasteful spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are misinformed. Brainwashed. Gullible racist idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you are looking in the mirror now as you speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That did it.  On ignore you go again.
Click to expand...

 I rest my case.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You handed his ass to him on a platter.lol  Not all republicans of course are not in bed with them though.Abbot bush,Romney,Graham and now Noem recently, are all in bed with them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations give money to both parties so their asses are covered.  However look at the big ones now.  Delta Air Line, Coke, Apple, Microsoft, all of major social media, Soros, are all in with the Democrats.
> 
> They used to side with Republicans due to taxation, but if you are under the covers with a Democrat politician, they will write enough loopholes so you won't get hit by that much.
> 
> It seems the Republicans are now the working mans party.
Click to expand...

When were they not the working man's party?  When did they change?

Sort of like how you guys like to pretend it was you Republicans who gave us civil rights.  Now you admit you understand parties change.

So are you saying I was right about Republicans during the Bush era?  Back then they were not the working man's party? Now you admit I was right now that you think the GOP is now suddenly the working man's party?  What a joke.

You sent all our best paying $50 hr jobs overseas and now bringing them back at $15 hr.  And you don't even want to pay $15.  What a hoot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s funny in one breath these republicans say they aren’t trying to suppress the vote and the next breath they admit less people should be voting.
> 
> I absolutely love it that 90% of blacks vote democratic. Coming from a middle class white democrat, I ask you. Are those blacks stupid or voting for the right party?
> 
> So if poor and middle class blacks all vote democratic, and a lot of us poor and middle class whites agree with you, perhaps it’s middle class and poor whites who vote Republican who are the idiot. I certainly believe they are.
> 
> And we know how they’ve been conned. Racism, guns, religion. Abortion, white privilege, guns, gays.
> 
> Clearly it’s poor and middle class republicans who have been duped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the middle-class coming to realize who is against them.  If blacks were smart, they would too, but most blacks have no interest in politics.
> 
> Thanks to Democrats, our country is being flooded with third-worlders that will be taking our middle-class jobs and reducing pay for middle-class American workers.  They will be changing our country even more so we replicate the countries they came from.
Click to expand...

Sure never gets old watching you hand his ass to him on a platter and chekmate him


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fine pay women $100k to get fixed and not have kids ever? IDK



It's not a bad idea, but how could you make that stick?  Give them 100K at what age, 55?  If you give it to them early on in life and they have children after they spend it, there is not much we could do to them, especially if they were poor all along.  They could never repay it. 

So male or female, if you apply for some kind of welfare benefits, the government will pay to have you fixed.  After you are fixed, then you can collect welfare.  Not that I approve of that for anybody mentally and physically able to work.  But I'd rather pay for one person on welfare than five.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SassyIrishLass said:


> Seems MLB are hypocrites as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLB boycotts Georgia, signs new deal with Chinese firm that dropped NBA over exec’s Hong Kong support
> 
> 
> Major League Baseball is protesting a democratically passed Georgia voting law while bolstering ties with a Communist Party-backed Chinese company that cracked down on an NBA executive who supported the pro-democracy movement in Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Pretty much all professional sports are hypocrites SassyIrishLass  they are all evil cartels same as our government except MAYBE soccer.they don’t seem to anywhere near as corrupt as the NBA,MLB,and especially the NFL the worst of them all.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

LA RAM FAN said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems MLB are hypocrites as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLB boycotts Georgia, signs new deal with Chinese firm that dropped NBA over exec’s Hong Kong support
> 
> 
> Major League Baseball is protesting a democratically passed Georgia voting law while bolstering ties with a Communist Party-backed Chinese company that cracked down on an NBA executive who supported the pro-democracy movement in Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all professional sports are hypocrites SassyIrishLass  they are all evil cartels same as our government except MAYBE soccer.they don’t seem to anywhere near as corrupt as the NBA,MLB,and especially the NFL the worst of them all.
Click to expand...


I don't watch professional sports, college basketball is about it....and I'm starting to get tired of it as well


----------



## jbrownson0831

SassyIrishLass said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems MLB are hypocrites as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLB boycotts Georgia, signs new deal with Chinese firm that dropped NBA over exec’s Hong Kong support
> 
> 
> Major League Baseball is protesting a democratically passed Georgia voting law while bolstering ties with a Communist Party-backed Chinese company that cracked down on an NBA executive who supported the pro-democracy movement in Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all professional sports are hypocrites SassyIrishLass  they are all evil cartels same as our government except MAYBE soccer.they don’t seem to anywhere near as corrupt as the NBA,MLB,and especially the NFL the worst of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch professional sports, college basketball is about it....and I'm starting to get tired of it as well
Click to expand...

Good men's final last night from two programs who manage to keep a good core of their players past one year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro less restrictive voting rights? Is that even a thing?
> 
> Don't you mean anti-voter oppression?
> 
> What you really mean is you think most of America wants illegal migrants voting in our elections, right?
> Also, you think stealing elections is a right....if you're a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I mean what the republicans are doing is suppression of the vote and the all star Baseball league can boycott Atlanta whenever they see fit.
> 
> There has been NO PROOF that the election was fraudulent and really tramp did win.  Biden won fair and square and TRAMP LOST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying there's no proof....repeating a lie from the MSM doesn't make it a fact.
> What we do have evidence of is Democrats and their friends have not only refused to admit there was election fraud because THEY WON, but they have made it a crime to claim that they cheated.
> Why would they make it a crime to say that they cheated?
> Well....obviously because they cheated, and now they are fully in control of our government....because of their cheating.
> The only folks on your side that will admit to it are claiming falsely that reversing the cheating wouldn't make any difference anyway. This is not true....because of the simple fact that millions of mail-in ballots had no positive control in various states...so nobody could prove if they were totally bogus. But the fact that more votes were cast than there were registered voters in at least one state that I know of. Guess what that means. That means massive cheating was going on.....and mail-in ballots simply made it happen.
Click to expand...

Penelope shill same as her moron husband smellybozo,same as always everyday gets her ass handed to her on a platter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SassyIrishLass said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems MLB are hypocrites as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLB boycotts Georgia, signs new deal with Chinese firm that dropped NBA over exec’s Hong Kong support
> 
> 
> Major League Baseball is protesting a democratically passed Georgia voting law while bolstering ties with a Communist Party-backed Chinese company that cracked down on an NBA executive who supported the pro-democracy movement in Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all professional sports are hypocrites SassyIrishLass  they are all evil cartels same as our government except MAYBE soccer.they don’t seem to anywhere near as corrupt as the NBA,MLB,and especially the NFL the worst of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch professional sports, college basketball is about it....and I'm starting to get tired of it as well
Click to expand...

Yeah UCLA football is about as much I can stomach week in and week out now.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

jbrownson0831 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems MLB are hypocrites as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLB boycotts Georgia, signs new deal with Chinese firm that dropped NBA over exec’s Hong Kong support
> 
> 
> Major League Baseball is protesting a democratically passed Georgia voting law while bolstering ties with a Communist Party-backed Chinese company that cracked down on an NBA executive who supported the pro-democracy movement in Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all professional sports are hypocrites SassyIrishLass  they are all evil cartels same as our government except MAYBE soccer.they don’t seem to anywhere near as corrupt as the NBA,MLB,and especially the NFL the worst of them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch professional sports, college basketball is about it....and I'm starting to get tired of it as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good men's final last night from two programs who manage to keep a good core of their players past one year.
Click to expand...


Hubby watched it. Started to late for me, 5:30 and getting kids to school comes early


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oddball said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad...*
> 
> And those fans aren't all republicans or even political....People follow sports as an escape from the world where everything gets made into a political controversy.....Dragging politics into sports is as sure a way to alienate the apolitical as well as anyone else.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> When were they not the working man's party? When did they change?
> 
> Sort of like how you guys like to pretend it was you Republicans who gave us civil rights. Now you admit you understand parties change.
> 
> So are you saying I was right about Republicans during the Bush era? Back then they were not the working man's party? Now you admit I was right now that you think the GOP is now suddenly the working man's party? What a joke.
> 
> You sent all our best paying $50 hr jobs overseas and now bringing them back at $15 hr. And you don't even want to pay $15. What a hoot.



Government doesn't send jobs anywhere--companies move when it gets too costly to continue to manufacture in the US.  Since the 1980's, Americans have become more frugal than ever.  We want the cheapest priced shit no matter what the quality.  

By Republicans trying to keep business taxes down, they were for the working man.  Taxes, regulations and unions is the reason it becomes too expensive to do business here.  Look at all the jobs under Trump.  Before the virus, we had a million more jobs than Americans who could possibly do them.  I'm 60 years old, and I've never seen this in America in my life.  

When I say the Republicans are now the party of the working man, I'm talking about appearance.  Republicans have always been for the working man, but Democrats as usual lie about it.  They were always considered the party of the working family because of their support for unions and Republicans support for lower business taxes.  The false motto was Democrats are for the working and Republicans for the rich.  Well......who's in bed with the Democrats now?  Seems to me the rich are.


----------



## Oddball

Rye Catcher said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I have heard of HR1 and what is the problem with it? It's sad that in 2021 we are still talking about the Votings Right Act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with it?  It's totally unconstitutional, that's what's wrong with it.  The Constitution gives states the right as to how they hold their elections.  The communists want to federalize it so only they can win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's false and you keep spreading that lie.
> 
> Interpretation: Elections Clause | The National Constitution Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Efforts to suppress the vote has a long history, and equally long the number of amendments which have shot down the efforts of racists and misogynists to suppress their vote.
> 
> The current iteration of the Republican Party is a large number of States are seeking to suppress the vote, and that is the naked truth.*
Click to expand...

Lying psychopath.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember him being boo'd at that World Series game last year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too far back for me to remember.  Let's go with something more recent.
Click to expand...

He is going to cry now after seeing the intelligent Americans out there boo his commie hero.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were they not the working man's party? When did they change?
> 
> Sort of like how you guys like to pretend it was you Republicans who gave us civil rights. Now you admit you understand parties change.
> 
> So are you saying I was right about Republicans during the Bush era? Back then they were not the working man's party? Now you admit I was right now that you think the GOP is now suddenly the working man's party? What a joke.
> 
> You sent all our best paying $50 hr jobs overseas and now bringing them back at $15 hr. And you don't even want to pay $15. What a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government doesn't send jobs anywhere--companies move when it gets too costly to continue to manufacture in the US.  Since the 1980's, Americans have become more frugal than ever.  We want the cheapest priced shit no matter what the quality.
> 
> By Republicans trying to keep business taxes down, they were for the working man.  Taxes, regulations and unions is the reason it becomes too expensive to do business here.  Look at all the jobs under Trump.  Before the virus, we had a million more jobs than Americans who could possibly do them.  I'm 60 years old, and I've never seen this in America in my life.
> 
> When I say the Republicans are now the party of the working man, I'm talking about appearance.  Republicans have always been for the working man, but Democrats as usual lie about it.  They were always considered the party of the working family because of their support for unions and Republicans support for lower business taxes.  The false motto was Democrats are for the working and Republicans for the rich.  Well......who's in bed with the Democrats now?  Seems to me the rich are.
Click to expand...

How come corporations can push America around but jump through hoops for China?


----------



## 22lcidw

sealybobo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You handed his ass to him on a platter.lol  Not all republicans of course are not in bed with them though.Abbot bush,Romney,Graham and now Noem recently, are all in bed with them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations give money to both parties so their asses are covered.  However look at the big ones now.  Delta Air Line, Coke, Apple, Microsoft, all of major social media, Soros, are all in with the Democrats.
> 
> They used to side with Republicans due to taxation, but if you are under the covers with a Democrat politician, they will write enough loopholes so you won't get hit by that much.
> 
> It seems the Republicans are now the working mans party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were they not the working man's party?  When did they change?
> 
> Sort of like how you guys like to pretend it was you Republicans who gave us civil rights.  Now you admit you understand parties change.
> 
> So are you saying I was right about Republicans during the Bush era?  Back then they were not the working man's party? Now you admit I was right now that you think the GOP is now suddenly the working man's party?  What a joke.
> 
> You sent all our best paying $50 hr jobs overseas and now bringing them back at $15 hr.  And you don't even want to pay $15.  What a hoot.
Click to expand...

The joke is on all of us. You have near total equity people in the Biden administration. Having a transgendered person influencing people with nuclear is about as stupid as it gets. A failed Female Michigan Governor. A failed Gay Mayor. All going to screw the hell out of the peasants.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gtopa1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember him being boo'd at that World Series game last year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too far back for me to remember.  Let's go with something more recent.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000  dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect description of Biden; SILENT!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...




Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were they not the working man's party? When did they change?
> 
> Sort of like how you guys like to pretend it was you Republicans who gave us civil rights. Now you admit you understand parties change.
> 
> So are you saying I was right about Republicans during the Bush era? Back then they were not the working man's party? Now you admit I was right now that you think the GOP is now suddenly the working man's party? What a joke.
> 
> You sent all our best paying $50 hr jobs overseas and now bringing them back at $15 hr. And you don't even want to pay $15. What a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government doesn't send jobs anywhere--companies move when it gets too costly to continue to manufacture in the US.  Since the 1980's, Americans have become more frugal than ever.  We want the cheapest priced shit no matter what the quality.
> 
> By Republicans trying to keep business taxes down, they were for the working man.  Taxes, regulations and unions is the reason it becomes too expensive to do business here.  Look at all the jobs under Trump.  Before the virus, we had a million more jobs than Americans who could possibly do them.  I'm 60 years old, and I've never seen this in America in my life.
> 
> When I say the Republicans are now the party of the working man, I'm talking about appearance.  Republicans have always been for the working man, but Democrats as usual lie about it.  They were always considered the party of the working family because of their support for unions and Republicans support for lower business taxes.  The false motto was Democrats are for the working and Republicans for the rich.  Well......who's in bed with the Democrats now?  Seems to me the rich are.
Click to expand...

Ray did you see my earlier post where I praised that video of yours? America haters smellybozo and his lying ass wife Penelope are crying their eyes out right now knowing there are many others out there who were intelligent back then same as me thst black lady and all the people lined up on the streets understanding if you voted for either of those clowns Romney or Obama,you were an idiot.  I loved how she tore into BOTH of them saying they BOTH were assholes and traiters.

there are so many blacks out there that hate Obama after he stabbed them in the back that the truth hurts smellybozo and his idiot wife Penelope,they cry everyday about being wrong about Obama what a traiter he was.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

22lcidw said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You handed his ass to him on a platter.lol  Not all republicans of course are not in bed with them though.Abbot bush,Romney,Graham and now Noem recently, are all in bed with them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations give money to both parties so their asses are covered.  However look at the big ones now.  Delta Air Line, Coke, Apple, Microsoft, all of major social media, Soros, are all in with the Democrats.
> 
> They used to side with Republicans due to taxation, but if you are under the covers with a Democrat politician, they will write enough loopholes so you won't get hit by that much.
> 
> It seems the Republicans are now the working mans party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were they not the working man's party?  When did they change?
> 
> Sort of like how you guys like to pretend it was you Republicans who gave us civil rights.  Now you admit you understand parties change.
> 
> So are you saying I was right about Republicans during the Bush era?  Back then they were not the working man's party? Now you admit I was right now that you think the GOP is now suddenly the working man's party?  What a joke.
> 
> You sent all our best paying $50 hr jobs overseas and now bringing them back at $15 hr.  And you don't even want to pay $15.  What a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The joke is on all of us. You have near total equity people in the Biden administration. Having a transgendered person influencing people with nuclear is about as stupid as it gets. A failed Female Michigan Governor. A failed Gay Mayor. All going to screw the hell out of the peasants.
Click to expand...

This America hater loves governors who don’t follow the constitution like whitmere,a mass murderer.as long as they are a democrat of course.


----------



## beautress

Back to the topic of BLM, their spokeswoman was televised 2 hours ago as saying "If Chauvin is acquitted' BLM will burn buildings."

If that isn't blackmailing justice by terrorism speak, it is some of the poorest sportsmanship I've ever heard of.

I support equal pay for equal work for all regardless of sex, race, religion, and other differences. I do not accept using racism to escape a fair trial and I hop that since this threat was made to burn buildings that will kill others including first responders that these killers will be met with lethal force if they do anything to take revenge on society at large being mowed down in madness by terrorists further deluded by their lies that are causing this devaluation of life for profit and seeking millions of dollars for their crimes, just like Floyd's family who prospered to the tune of $200,000,000 when he went on a fatal drug bender and passing his counterfeit money , resisting arrest, endangering 4 police officers who went by the book to get him off the streets not knowing he took a fatal overdose of illegal drugs. Good grief. Enough is enough.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ray From Cleveland said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine pay women $100k to get fixed and not have kids ever? IDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a bad idea, but how could you make that stick?  Give them 100K at what age, 55?  If you give it to them early on in life and they have children after they spend it, there is not much we could do to them, especially if they were poor all along.  They could never repay it.
> 
> So male or female, if you apply for some kind of welfare benefits, the government will pay to have you fixed.  After you are fixed, then you can collect welfare.  Not that I approve of that for anybody mentally and physically able to work.  But I'd rather pay for one person on welfare than five.
Click to expand...

Permanently fixed? IDK. I am just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Permanently fixed? IDK. I am just throwing ideas out there.



These days I think anything can be reversed, or use a system that can be.  

I would just like to end this perpetual poverty; this encouragement of breeding poor people.  Back when the war on poverty started, we are not much different today percentage wise than we were all the way back then.  And today there is ten times more opportunity than there was years ago.  Plus today, if you are in poverty, it was by your own doing.  You made irresponsible or bad choices, you're lazy and don't want to do anything for yourself, you spend too much or are on dope, but it's not a societal flaw or snafu.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

LA RAM FAN said:


> Ray did you see my earlier post where I praised that video of yours? America haters smellybozo and his lying ass wife Penelope are crying their eyes out right now knowing there are many others out there who were intelligent back then same as me thst black lady and all the people lined up on the streets understanding if you voted for either of those clowns Romney or Obama,you were an idiot.  I loved how she tore into BOTH of them saying they BOTH were assholes and traiters.
> 
> there are so many blacks out there that hate Obama after he stabbed them in the back that the truth hurts smellybozo and his idiot wife Penelope,they cry everyday about being wrong about Obama what a traiter he was.



The reason I posted the video is to show who Democrats want deciding our leadership in this country.


----------



## TeeDub

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
Click to expand...

Are you really that incredibly stupid?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> How come corporations can push America around but jump through hoops for China?



I don't know that corporations are pushing anybody around, but we all know that money is akin to power when it comes to politics.  I just wish people would understand politics enough to know that the Republicans and big business being in cahoots is nothing but a false narrative.  The Democrat party is just as much with big business and even more so than Republicans.  I also think it was genius when during Hillary's debate with Trump, he told her he'll release his taxes if she releases the transcript of her Wall Street speech.  Crickets.  She never brought up Trump's taxes again.


----------



## Bobob

TeeDub said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really that incredibly stupid?
Click to expand...

What is "incredibly stupid" about calling a spade a spade? Boycotting is incredibly stupid because you bite the hand that feeds. Listening to Trump is incredibly
stupid because you let him make poor decisions for you.


----------



## 22lcidw

LA RAM FAN said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You handed his ass to him on a platter.lol  Not all republicans of course are not in bed with them though.Abbot bush,Romney,Graham and now Noem recently, are all in bed with them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations give money to both parties so their asses are covered.  However look at the big ones now.  Delta Air Line, Coke, Apple, Microsoft, all of major social media, Soros, are all in with the Democrats.
> 
> They used to side with Republicans due to taxation, but if you are under the covers with a Democrat politician, they will write enough loopholes so you won't get hit by that much.
> 
> It seems the Republicans are now the working mans party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were they not the working man's party?  When did they change?
> 
> Sort of like how you guys like to pretend it was you Republicans who gave us civil rights.  Now you admit you understand parties change.
> 
> So are you saying I was right about Republicans during the Bush era?  Back then they were not the working man's party? Now you admit I was right now that you think the GOP is now suddenly the working man's party?  What a joke.
> 
> You sent all our best paying $50 hr jobs overseas and now bringing them back at $15 hr.  And you don't even want to pay $15.  What a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The joke is on all of us. You have near total equity people in the Biden administration. Having a transgendered person influencing people with nuclear is about as stupid as it gets. A failed Female Michigan Governor. A failed Gay Mayor. All going to screw the hell out of the peasants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This America hater loves governors who don’t follow the constitution like whitmere,a mass murderer.as long as they are a democrat of course.
Click to expand...

Jennifer Granholm was the failed Michigan governor that is now Sec of Energy I was referring to. Whitmer will have her own threads.


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com



Why in the fuck would anyone "boycott" baseball? Especially after getting shut out for a year by COVID?

You mean just because American Stinker takes its voter suppression butthurt to hallucination level?  You actually think baseball fans all over are going to suddenly trip over A Murkin Stinker and just like that do a 180?  Just because some blogwanker wets his pants over the fact that suppressing minority votes might meet with some blowback??

Georgia misbehaved, and got spanked for it.  GET THE FUCK OVER IT.

And by the way this is a SPORTS forum, not politics.  If A Murkin Stinker wants to offer an analysis of why it took Freddie Freeman four games to get his bat started, bring it on.  Otherwise, yer out.


----------



## Turtlesoup

XponentialChaos said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> No---that isn't how human nature works.  Bidens  stunt aside....once you force consumers to change their HABITs (you do know what a habit is right) for any amount of time---these changes in habits often become more and more permanent as time goes on.   The consumers habits have been changed and will continue to change  away from baseball------consumers will find other pastimes to make their new habits and their offspring who would have been indoctrinated into baseball aren't being indoctrinated into baseball now so will no longer continue the traditional habit.    Death by a thousand cuts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch and learn.
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should get your lazy ass out of your rocker and vote in person. If you are too lazy for that, you have no business voting in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
Click to expand...

voter fraud---such as illegals and multivoting dead dems water down my vote----taxation without representation is alive and well with the dems doing the welfare stunt from morons to buy votes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

22lcidw said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You handed his ass to him on a platter.lol  Not all republicans of course are not in bed with them though.Abbot bush,Romney,Graham and now Noem recently, are all in bed with them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations give money to both parties so their asses are covered.  However look at the big ones now.  Delta Air Line, Coke, Apple, Microsoft, all of major social media, Soros, are all in with the Democrats.
> 
> They used to side with Republicans due to taxation, but if you are under the covers with a Democrat politician, they will write enough loopholes so you won't get hit by that much.
> 
> It seems the Republicans are now the working mans party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were they not the working man's party?  When did they change?
> 
> Sort of like how you guys like to pretend it was you Republicans who gave us civil rights.  Now you admit you understand parties change.
> 
> So are you saying I was right about Republicans during the Bush era?  Back then they were not the working man's party? Now you admit I was right now that you think the GOP is now suddenly the working man's party?  What a joke.
> 
> You sent all our best paying $50 hr jobs overseas and now bringing them back at $15 hr.  And you don't even want to pay $15.  What a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The joke is on all of us. You have near total equity people in the Biden administration. Having a transgendered person influencing people with nuclear is about as stupid as it gets. A failed Female Michigan Governor. A failed Gay Mayor. All going to screw the hell out of the peasants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This America hater loves governors who don’t follow the constitution like whitmere,a mass murderer.as long as they are a democrat of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jennifer Granholm was the failed Michigan governor that is now Sec of Energy I was referring to. Whitmer will have her own threads.
Click to expand...

Let me guess,Jen was a dem as well right? Lol


----------



## rightwinger

Turtlesoup said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> No---that isn't how human nature works.  Bidens  stunt aside....once you force consumers to change their HABITs (you do know what a habit is right) for any amount of time---these changes in habits often become more and more permanent as time goes on.   The consumers habits have been changed and will continue to change  away from baseball------consumers will find other pastimes to make their new habits and their offspring who would have been indoctrinated into baseball aren't being indoctrinated into baseball now so will no longer continue the traditional habit.    Death by a thousand cuts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should get your lazy ass out of your rocker and vote in person. If you are too lazy for that, you have no business voting in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> voter fraud---such as illegals and multivoting dead dems water down my vote----taxation without representation is alive and well with the dems doing the welfare stunt from morons to buy votes.
Click to expand...

The do?

Why don’t you show us some examples


----------



## Batcat

otto105 said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched perhaps ten baseball games since the “the strike.” Before “the strike“ I regularly watched baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 90's, we had a great team with extremely talented players.  While I never went inside to watch them unless we had bad weather, I did listen to the Indians games on the radio because I spend much of my time in the yard during global warming.  After all, global warming is short lived here up north.
> 
> Today I wouldn't watch them even if they were headed to the world series.  Besides the bullshit going on now, the management of the team got politically correct last year, changing the emblems of the team to not offend the four or five Indians that protested outside the stadium on opening day, and now even talk about changing the team name entirely.
> 
> If we don't start taking a stand against entertainment that takes a political stance, they will keep doing it.  As the old saying goes, money talks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teams are named after people, animals or things that are admirable. Fans don’t give their favorite team a name like Cockroaches, Mosquitoes or Perverts.
> 
> We live in a time when the democrats hope to divide our nation into tribes that all distrust each other and hate the evil white man. The interesting factor in this movement is the Democratic Party is led by evil white men.
> 
> Obviously this divide and conquer tactic hopes to destroy our nation as it is. The question is what do the democrats hope to replace the United States with? I suspect the Dems hope a weak Untied States will enable their wonderful socialist  Global Government to emerge and implement policies to fight Global Warming (the Democratic Party’s religion). What is more likely is the Chinese will take over the world and rule it with an iron fist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess that you're in the lower educated tribe.
Click to expand...


 I’m in the tribe that isn’t brainwashed to believe they are very intelligent because they hold liberal views. 

People who believe they are much smarter than other people are usually wrong.


----------



## otto105

Batcat said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched perhaps ten baseball games since the “the strike.” Before “the strike“ I regularly watched baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 90's, we had a great team with extremely talented players.  While I never went inside to watch them unless we had bad weather, I did listen to the Indians games on the radio because I spend much of my time in the yard during global warming.  After all, global warming is short lived here up north.
> 
> Today I wouldn't watch them even if they were headed to the world series.  Besides the bullshit going on now, the management of the team got politically correct last year, changing the emblems of the team to not offend the four or five Indians that protested outside the stadium on opening day, and now even talk about changing the team name entirely.
> 
> If we don't start taking a stand against entertainment that takes a political stance, they will keep doing it.  As the old saying goes, money talks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teams are named after people, animals or things that are admirable. Fans don’t give their favorite team a name like Cockroaches, Mosquitoes or Perverts.
> 
> We live in a time when the democrats hope to divide our nation into tribes that all distrust each other and hate the evil white man. The interesting factor in this movement is the Democratic Party is led by evil white men.
> 
> Obviously this divide and conquer tactic hopes to destroy our nation as it is. The question is what do the democrats hope to replace the United States with? I suspect the Dems hope a weak Untied States will enable their wonderful socialist  Global Government to emerge and implement policies to fight Global Warming (the Democratic Party’s religion). What is more likely is the Chinese will take over the world and rule it with an iron fist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess that you're in the lower educated tribe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m in the tribe that isn’t brainwashed to believe they are very intelligent because they hold liberal views.
> 
> People who believe they are much smarter than other people are usually wrong.
Click to expand...

You’re in the tribe who blames educated people for your short comings.

I get that.

You had a chance to get an education, but chose a different path so why the victimhood?


----------



## Dadoalex

hunarcy said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of millions of fans are not supportive of Georgia's racist voter suppression efforts.
> AND
> What do you do if those players pull out?
> 
> May come as something of a surprise but a huge portion of the people you worship on the fields are the same ones you would try to keep from voting.
> 
> Maybe if you fix what's broken you don't have to attack what isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tens of millions of fans believe the lies people like you have spread about Georgia's law.  I believe it is  actually less restrictive to vote in Georgia than it is in New York State or California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well guess what?
> No one cares what you believe because, and listen closely....
> Those laws were passed to prevent Black people from voting and in the off chance they do get to vote...
> To make absolutely sure their votes don't count.
> 
> Those aren't lies.
> You can express an opinion about the effect of the laws but you cannot deny their intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a lying propagandist and I won't waste time reading your stupidity.
Click to expand...

Stupid is.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember him being boo'd at that World Series game last year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too far back for me to remember.  Let's go with something more recent.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000  dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect description of Biden; SILENT!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were they not the working man's party? When did they change?
> 
> Sort of like how you guys like to pretend it was you Republicans who gave us civil rights. Now you admit you understand parties change.
> 
> So are you saying I was right about Republicans during the Bush era? Back then they were not the working man's party? Now you admit I was right now that you think the GOP is now suddenly the working man's party? What a joke.
> 
> You sent all our best paying $50 hr jobs overseas and now bringing them back at $15 hr. And you don't even want to pay $15. What a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government doesn't send jobs anywhere--companies move when it gets too costly to continue to manufacture in the US.  Since the 1980's, Americans have become more frugal than ever.  We want the cheapest priced shit no matter what the quality.
> 
> By Republicans trying to keep business taxes down, they were for the working man.  Taxes, regulations and unions is the reason it becomes too expensive to do business here.  Look at all the jobs under Trump.  Before the virus, we had a million more jobs than Americans who could possibly do them.  I'm 60 years old, and I've never seen this in America in my life.
> 
> When I say the Republicans are now the party of the working man, I'm talking about appearance.  Republicans have always been for the working man, but Democrats as usual lie about it.  They were always considered the party of the working family because of their support for unions and Republicans support for lower business taxes.  The false motto was Democrats are for the working and Republicans for the rich.  Well......who's in bed with the Democrats now?  Seems to me the rich are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ray did you see my earlier post where I praised that video of yours? America haters smellybozo and his lying ass wife Penelope are crying their eyes out right now knowing there are many others out there who were intelligent back then same as me thst black lady and all the people lined up on the streets understanding if you voted for either of those clowns Romney or Obama,you were an idiot.  I loved how she tore into BOTH of them saying they BOTH were assholes and traiters.
> 
> there are so many blacks out there that hate Obama after he stabbed them in the back that the truth hurts smellybozo and his idiot wife Penelope,they cry everyday about being wrong about Obama what a traiter he was.
Click to expand...

Did you see it ray?


----------



## hunarcy

Dadoalex said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of millions of fans are not supportive of Georgia's racist voter suppression efforts.
> AND
> What do you do if those players pull out?
> 
> May come as something of a surprise but a huge portion of the people you worship on the fields are the same ones you would try to keep from voting.
> 
> Maybe if you fix what's broken you don't have to attack what isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tens of millions of fans believe the lies people like you have spread about Georgia's law.  I believe it is  actually less restrictive to vote in Georgia than it is in New York State or California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well guess what?
> No one cares what you believe because, and listen closely....
> Those laws were passed to prevent Black people from voting and in the off chance they do get to vote...
> To make absolutely sure their votes don't count.
> 
> Those aren't lies.
> You can express an opinion about the effect of the laws but you cannot deny their intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a lying propagandist and I won't waste time reading your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid is.
Click to expand...


known as Dadoalex

bye stupid.


----------



## Ben Thomson

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
Click to expand...

What does Biden have to do with this????

Stupid asshole.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ben Thomson said:


> What does Biden have to do with this????



He condoned their decision.


----------



## Batcat

otto105 said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched perhaps ten baseball games since the “the strike.” Before “the strike“ I regularly watched baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 90's, we had a great team with extremely talented players.  While I never went inside to watch them unless we had bad weather, I did listen to the Indians games on the radio because I spend much of my time in the yard during global warming.  After all, global warming is short lived here up north.
> 
> Today I wouldn't watch them even if they were headed to the world series.  Besides the bullshit going on now, the management of the team got politically correct last year, changing the emblems of the team to not offend the four or five Indians that protested outside the stadium on opening day, and now even talk about changing the team name entirely.
> 
> If we don't start taking a stand against entertainment that takes a political stance, they will keep doing it.  As the old saying goes, money talks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teams are named after people, animals or things that are admirable. Fans don’t give their favorite team a name like Cockroaches, Mosquitoes or Perverts.
> 
> We live in a time when the democrats hope to divide our nation into tribes that all distrust each other and hate the evil white man. The interesting factor in this movement is the Democratic Party is led by evil white men.
> 
> Obviously this divide and conquer tactic hopes to destroy our nation as it is. The question is what do the democrats hope to replace the United States with? I suspect the Dems hope a weak Untied States will enable their wonderful socialist  Global Government to emerge and implement policies to fight Global Warming (the Democratic Party’s religion). What is more likely is the Chinese will take over the world and rule it with an iron fist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess that you're in the lower educated tribe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m in the tribe that isn’t brainwashed to believe they are very intelligent because they hold liberal views.
> 
> People who believe they are much smarter than other people are usually wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re in the tribe who blames educated people for your short comings.
> 
> I get that.
> 
> You had a chance to get an education, but chose a different path so why the victimhood?
Click to expand...


Where did I say I was a victim? I am a white male. If I claim victimhood I would get laughed at. I view victimhood as a crutch which holds people back.

I was able to retire just before I was 60, 15 years ago. I have no debt and while I am not a millionaire I am far from poor. Life is good for me although I am getting a little sick and tired of this pandemic.

The fact that some people have a college degree in no way proves they are more intelligent than some people who do not. Often they just assume they are extremely intelligent but are simply deceiving themselves.









						To What Degree is Being Educated Mistaken with Being Intelligent in Our Society
					

Explore the true power of education and intelligence and how they may, or may not, relate to one another. Join in on this great debate.




					www.brandman.edu


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be outlawed after say the 2nd trimester except for medical reasons (enough time to figure it out), and elective abortions shouldn't be paid for by taxpayer money. I think in this day an age anyone who has a birth control abortion is a fucking moron or just lazy.
> 
> Figured you were an atheist asshole.
> 
> SJW progs are the biggest liars on the planet, just look at how you idiots lie about the Georgia law.
> 
> and of course, as always, go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the best advertisement for atheism.  Weren't you the one who wished I lived to see my kids die?  Yea, I don't believe a god visited your ancestors not do I believe assholes like you go to heaven.  It's a joke.  Wishful ignorant thinking.  You're really a christian?  Funny shit.
> 
> And it is illegal past a certain point already unless for medical reasons.  I don't know what the cut off is but I assume doctors and women came up with that cut off a long time ago.  The only exception is if you find out you are having a severely retarded baby.  Then you can late term abort.
> 
> 90% of us would late term abort rather than raise a severely retarded child.  Even pro lifers if met with that situation they would late term abort.  But most say they wouldn't because they don't know themselves.  It's easy to say you would raise the retard when it's not real.  I see a guy pushing his mongoloid around.  No thanks.  Abort that.
> 
> I'm Greek.  We would have thrown the baby in the pit of death.
> 
> Abortions should be paid for by tax payers because tax payers are all about paying less taxes dummy.  More abortions means less taxes.  It's not cheaper to keep er.
> 
> If we are lying about the Georgia law why are corporations warning Georgia not to pass those laws?  Are corporations stupid?  No.  You are.
Click to expand...


I'm agnostic at best actually, what I don't have is the abject hatred of religion you have. That's what puts the asshole in asshole atheist. 

Then why are State like NY passing laws making it legal basically until the point of birth?

Ah, eugenics support, and you call me the asshole?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Batcat said:


> Where did I say I was a victim? I am a white male. If I claim victimhood I would get laughed at. I view victimhood as a crutch which holds people back.
> 
> I was able to retire just before I was 60, 15 years ago. I have no debt and while I am not a millionaire I am far from poor. Life is good for me although I am getting a little sick and tired of this pandemic.
> 
> The fact that some people have a college degree in no way proves they are more intelligent than some people who do not. Often they just assume they are extremely intelligent but are simply deceiving themselves.



There is a difference between education and logic.  What I've found through life is that many people with an advanced education have zero common sense.  Sure, you can learn a lot of things in college, but they can't teach you common sense.  Logic is a gift of sorts.


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
Click to expand...

What do you think about the new information coming out?

*Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Derek Chauvin Wrongly Used ‘Deadly Force’ On George Floyd*
LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said “no force” should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.


Ouch.  There goes your arguments.


He said Floyd did not appear to pose a threat to the officers at the scene of his arrest during the 9 minutes and 29 seconds Chauvin knelt on Floyd’s neck. 

Floyd was in the “prone position, handcuffed not attempting to resist, not attempting to assault the officers,” Stiger said in his assessment, adding that Floyd was “not actively resisting at the time” nor did he “communicate that he was attempting to resist or evade them.”


But you sided with the cop and against the black man.  That makes you a racist.  And now you see the BLM movement is justified and right to be protesting.  


Chauvin kneeling on Floyd’s neck for nearly 10 minutes constituted “deadly force.”
“The pressure ... that was being caused by the body weight could cause positional asphyxia, which could cause death,” Stiger told the court.
Positional asphyxia ― oxygen deficiency caused by a person’s body position ― is a well-known risk in law enforcement, Stiger said.


Chauvin’s use of force was “excessive.” 


The defense has argued throughout the trial that Floyd’s death was caused by a number of factors, including high blood pressure and a drug overdose ― not Chauvin’s actions.
The Hennepin County Medical Examiner’s Office’s autopsy report, released in June last year, classified Floyd’s death as a homicide and said it was caused by “cardiopulmonary arrest complicating law enforcement subdual, restraint and neck compression.” The report also stated that Floyd had fentanyl and methamphetamine in his system when he died — but didn’t draw a causal link between the drugs and his death.









						Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Chauvin Wrongly Used 'Deadly Force' On George Floyd
					

LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said "no force" should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.




					www.huffpost.com
				




Drop the mic.


----------



## sealybobo

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be outlawed after say the 2nd trimester except for medical reasons (enough time to figure it out), and elective abortions shouldn't be paid for by taxpayer money. I think in this day an age anyone who has a birth control abortion is a fucking moron or just lazy.
> 
> Figured you were an atheist asshole.
> 
> SJW progs are the biggest liars on the planet, just look at how you idiots lie about the Georgia law.
> 
> and of course, as always, go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the best advertisement for atheism.  Weren't you the one who wished I lived to see my kids die?  Yea, I don't believe a god visited your ancestors not do I believe assholes like you go to heaven.  It's a joke.  Wishful ignorant thinking.  You're really a christian?  Funny shit.
> 
> And it is illegal past a certain point already unless for medical reasons.  I don't know what the cut off is but I assume doctors and women came up with that cut off a long time ago.  The only exception is if you find out you are having a severely retarded baby.  Then you can late term abort.
> 
> 90% of us would late term abort rather than raise a severely retarded child.  Even pro lifers if met with that situation they would late term abort.  But most say they wouldn't because they don't know themselves.  It's easy to say you would raise the retard when it's not real.  I see a guy pushing his mongoloid around.  No thanks.  Abort that.
> 
> I'm Greek.  We would have thrown the baby in the pit of death.
> 
> Abortions should be paid for by tax payers because tax payers are all about paying less taxes dummy.  More abortions means less taxes.  It's not cheaper to keep er.
> 
> If we are lying about the Georgia law why are corporations warning Georgia not to pass those laws?  Are corporations stupid?  No.  You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm agnostic at best actually, what I don't have is the abject hatred of religion you have. That's what puts the asshole in asshole atheist.
> 
> Then why are State like NY passing laws making it legal basically until the point of birth?
> 
> Ah, eugenics support, and you call me the asshole?
Click to expand...

Because it might come out a severe retard and they find out the day of birth.  Kill it.  I'm not taking care of that for the rest of my life.


----------



## Polishprince

sealybobo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about the new information coming out?
> 
> *Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Derek Chauvin Wrongly Used ‘Deadly Force’ On George Floyd*
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said “no force” should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> Ouch.  There goes your arguments.
> 
> 
> He said Floyd did not appear to pose a threat to the officers at the scene of his arrest during the 9 minutes and 29 seconds Chauvin knelt on Floyd’s neck.
> 
> Floyd was in the “prone position, handcuffed not attempting to resist, not attempting to assault the officers,” Stiger said in his assessment, adding that Floyd was “not actively resisting at the time” nor did he “communicate that he was attempting to resist or evade them.”
> 
> 
> But you sided with the cop and against the black man.  That makes you a racist.  And now you see the BLM movement is justified and right to be protesting.
> 
> 
> Chauvin kneeling on Floyd’s neck for nearly 10 minutes constituted “deadly force.”
> “The pressure ... that was being caused by the body weight could cause positional asphyxia, which could cause death,” Stiger told the court.
> Positional asphyxia ― oxygen deficiency caused by a person’s body position ― is a well-known risk in law enforcement, Stiger said.
> 
> 
> Chauvin’s use of force was “excessive.”
> 
> 
> The defense has argued throughout the trial that Floyd’s death was caused by a number of factors, including high blood pressure and a drug overdose ― not Chauvin’s actions.
> The Hennepin County Medical Examiner’s Office’s autopsy report, released in June last year, classified Floyd’s death as a homicide and said it was caused by “cardiopulmonary arrest complicating law enforcement subdual, restraint and neck compression.” The report also stated that Floyd had fentanyl and methamphetamine in his system when he died — but didn’t draw a causal link between the drugs and his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Chauvin Wrongly Used 'Deadly Force' On George Floyd
> 
> 
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said "no force" should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the mic.
Click to expand...



What else would you want a hand picked expert bought and paid for by the persecution to say?   I'd say lets hear all of the evidence before jumping to a decision.

The fact that most impresses me is that the Libs have yet to show an actual MOTIVE for Chauvin to purposely whack Floyd.  I'll change my mind on the case, when proof beyond a reasonable doubt is presented that demonstrates that Chauvin had a reason to want Floyd dead.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about the new information coming out?
> 
> *Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Derek Chauvin Wrongly Used ‘Deadly Force’ On George Floyd*
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said “no force” should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> Ouch.  There goes your arguments.
> 
> 
> He said Floyd did not appear to pose a threat to the officers at the scene of his arrest during the 9 minutes and 29 seconds Chauvin knelt on Floyd’s neck.
> 
> Floyd was in the “prone position, handcuffed not attempting to resist, not attempting to assault the officers,” Stiger said in his assessment, adding that Floyd was “not actively resisting at the time” nor did he “communicate that he was attempting to resist or evade them.”
> 
> 
> But you sided with the cop and against the black man.  That makes you a racist.  And now you see the BLM movement is justified and right to be protesting.
> 
> 
> Chauvin kneeling on Floyd’s neck for nearly 10 minutes constituted “deadly force.”
> “The pressure ... that was being caused by the body weight could cause positional asphyxia, which could cause death,” Stiger told the court.
> Positional asphyxia ― oxygen deficiency caused by a person’s body position ― is a well-known risk in law enforcement, Stiger said.
> 
> 
> Chauvin’s use of force was “excessive.”
> 
> 
> The defense has argued throughout the trial that Floyd’s death was caused by a number of factors, including high blood pressure and a drug overdose ― not Chauvin’s actions.
> The Hennepin County Medical Examiner’s Office’s autopsy report, released in June last year, classified Floyd’s death as a homicide and said it was caused by “cardiopulmonary arrest complicating law enforcement subdual, restraint and neck compression.” The report also stated that Floyd had fentanyl and methamphetamine in his system when he died — but didn’t draw a causal link between the drugs and his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Chauvin Wrongly Used 'Deadly Force' On George Floyd
> 
> 
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said "no force" should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the mic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What else would you want a hand picked expert bought and paid for by the persecution to say?   I'd say lets hear all of the evidence before jumping to a decision.
> 
> The fact that most impresses me is that the Libs have yet to show an actual MOTIVE for Chauvin to purposely whack Floyd.  I'll change my mind on the case, when proof beyond a reasonable doubt is presented that demonstrates that Chauvin had a reason to want Floyd dead.
Click to expand...

Beyond motive, which can’t be proven, you have to look at threat

What threat did Floyd present while he was not resisting, handcuffed and surrounded by four officers?


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about the new information coming out?
> 
> *Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Derek Chauvin Wrongly Used ‘Deadly Force’ On George Floyd*
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said “no force” should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> Ouch.  There goes your arguments.
> 
> 
> He said Floyd did not appear to pose a threat to the officers at the scene of his arrest during the 9 minutes and 29 seconds Chauvin knelt on Floyd’s neck.
> 
> Floyd was in the “prone position, handcuffed not attempting to resist, not attempting to assault the officers,” Stiger said in his assessment, adding that Floyd was “not actively resisting at the time” nor did he “communicate that he was attempting to resist or evade them.”
> 
> 
> But you sided with the cop and against the black man.  That makes you a racist.  And now you see the BLM movement is justified and right to be protesting.
> 
> 
> Chauvin kneeling on Floyd’s neck for nearly 10 minutes constituted “deadly force.”
> “The pressure ... that was being caused by the body weight could cause positional asphyxia, which could cause death,” Stiger told the court.
> Positional asphyxia ― oxygen deficiency caused by a person’s body position ― is a well-known risk in law enforcement, Stiger said.
> 
> 
> Chauvin’s use of force was “excessive.”
> 
> 
> The defense has argued throughout the trial that Floyd’s death was caused by a number of factors, including high blood pressure and a drug overdose ― not Chauvin’s actions.
> The Hennepin County Medical Examiner’s Office’s autopsy report, released in June last year, classified Floyd’s death as a homicide and said it was caused by “cardiopulmonary arrest complicating law enforcement subdual, restraint and neck compression.” The report also stated that Floyd had fentanyl and methamphetamine in his system when he died — but didn’t draw a causal link between the drugs and his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Chauvin Wrongly Used 'Deadly Force' On George Floyd
> 
> 
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said "no force" should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the mic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What else would you want a hand picked expert bought and paid for by the persecution to say?   I'd say lets hear all of the evidence before jumping to a decision.
> 
> The fact that most impresses me is that the Libs have yet to show an actual MOTIVE for Chauvin to purposely whack Floyd.  I'll change my mind on the case, when proof beyond a reasonable doubt is presented that demonstrates that Chauvin had a reason to want Floyd dead.
Click to expand...

Could just be negligence.  Or fear of a black man.  Or maybe he always applied excessive force and finally someone died.  

I don't think they are charging him with 1st degree murder.  So a motive isn't necessary here.


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about the new information coming out?
> 
> *Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Derek Chauvin Wrongly Used ‘Deadly Force’ On George Floyd*
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said “no force” should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> Ouch.  There goes your arguments.
> 
> 
> He said Floyd did not appear to pose a threat to the officers at the scene of his arrest during the 9 minutes and 29 seconds Chauvin knelt on Floyd’s neck.
> 
> Floyd was in the “prone position, handcuffed not attempting to resist, not attempting to assault the officers,” Stiger said in his assessment, adding that Floyd was “not actively resisting at the time” nor did he “communicate that he was attempting to resist or evade them.”
> 
> 
> But you sided with the cop and against the black man.  That makes you a racist.  And now you see the BLM movement is justified and right to be protesting.
> 
> 
> Chauvin kneeling on Floyd’s neck for nearly 10 minutes constituted “deadly force.”
> “The pressure ... that was being caused by the body weight could cause positional asphyxia, which could cause death,” Stiger told the court.
> Positional asphyxia ― oxygen deficiency caused by a person’s body position ― is a well-known risk in law enforcement, Stiger said.
> 
> 
> Chauvin’s use of force was “excessive.”
> 
> 
> The defense has argued throughout the trial that Floyd’s death was caused by a number of factors, including high blood pressure and a drug overdose ― not Chauvin’s actions.
> The Hennepin County Medical Examiner’s Office’s autopsy report, released in June last year, classified Floyd’s death as a homicide and said it was caused by “cardiopulmonary arrest complicating law enforcement subdual, restraint and neck compression.” The report also stated that Floyd had fentanyl and methamphetamine in his system when he died — but didn’t draw a causal link between the drugs and his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Chauvin Wrongly Used 'Deadly Force' On George Floyd
> 
> 
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said "no force" should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the mic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What else would you want a hand picked expert bought and paid for by the persecution to say?   I'd say lets hear all of the evidence before jumping to a decision.
> 
> The fact that most impresses me is that the Libs have yet to show an actual MOTIVE for Chauvin to purposely whack Floyd.  I'll change my mind on the case, when proof beyond a reasonable doubt is presented that demonstrates that Chauvin had a reason to want Floyd dead.
Click to expand...

I'm sure the defense has their own expert that will testify saying the opposite.  No?  Then I guess this expert is what all experts will say based on the facts.  

The defense can't find an expert to say this cops force wasn't excessive.  Sorry.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about the new information coming out?
> 
> *Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Derek Chauvin Wrongly Used ‘Deadly Force’ On George Floyd*
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said “no force” should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> Ouch.  There goes your arguments.
> 
> 
> He said Floyd did not appear to pose a threat to the officers at the scene of his arrest during the 9 minutes and 29 seconds Chauvin knelt on Floyd’s neck.
> 
> Floyd was in the “prone position, handcuffed not attempting to resist, not attempting to assault the officers,” Stiger said in his assessment, adding that Floyd was “not actively resisting at the time” nor did he “communicate that he was attempting to resist or evade them.”
> 
> 
> But you sided with the cop and against the black man.  That makes you a racist.  And now you see the BLM movement is justified and right to be protesting.
> 
> 
> Chauvin kneeling on Floyd’s neck for nearly 10 minutes constituted “deadly force.”
> “The pressure ... that was being caused by the body weight could cause positional asphyxia, which could cause death,” Stiger told the court.
> Positional asphyxia ― oxygen deficiency caused by a person’s body position ― is a well-known risk in law enforcement, Stiger said.
> 
> 
> Chauvin’s use of force was “excessive.”
> 
> 
> The defense has argued throughout the trial that Floyd’s death was caused by a number of factors, including high blood pressure and a drug overdose ― not Chauvin’s actions.
> The Hennepin County Medical Examiner’s Office’s autopsy report, released in June last year, classified Floyd’s death as a homicide and said it was caused by “cardiopulmonary arrest complicating law enforcement subdual, restraint and neck compression.” The report also stated that Floyd had fentanyl and methamphetamine in his system when he died — but didn’t draw a causal link between the drugs and his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Chauvin Wrongly Used 'Deadly Force' On George Floyd
> 
> 
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said "no force" should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the mic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What else would you want a hand picked expert bought and paid for by the persecution to say?   I'd say lets hear all of the evidence before jumping to a decision.
> 
> The fact that most impresses me is that the Libs have yet to show an actual MOTIVE for Chauvin to purposely whack Floyd.  I'll change my mind on the case, when proof beyond a reasonable doubt is presented that demonstrates that Chauvin had a reason to want Floyd dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beyond motive, which can’t be proven, you have to look at threat
> 
> What threat did Floyd present while he was not resisting, handcuffed and surrounded by four officers?
Click to expand...

This is what BLM is talking about.  These white USMB racist conservative Republicans will argue that the cops was justified, even when an expert gets up and testifies that it was excessive.  Even when it's obvious.  

And then be such hypocrites when a rioter at their insurrection gets shot.  If they were black they would have all been shot and Republicans would be here arguing they should have listened to capitol hill officers lawful commands,


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about the new information coming out?
> 
> *Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Derek Chauvin Wrongly Used ‘Deadly Force’ On George Floyd*
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said “no force” should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> Ouch.  There goes your arguments.
> 
> 
> He said Floyd did not appear to pose a threat to the officers at the scene of his arrest during the 9 minutes and 29 seconds Chauvin knelt on Floyd’s neck.
> 
> Floyd was in the “prone position, handcuffed not attempting to resist, not attempting to assault the officers,” Stiger said in his assessment, adding that Floyd was “not actively resisting at the time” nor did he “communicate that he was attempting to resist or evade them.”
> 
> 
> But you sided with the cop and against the black man.  That makes you a racist.  And now you see the BLM movement is justified and right to be protesting.
> 
> 
> Chauvin kneeling on Floyd’s neck for nearly 10 minutes constituted “deadly force.”
> “The pressure ... that was being caused by the body weight could cause positional asphyxia, which could cause death,” Stiger told the court.
> Positional asphyxia ― oxygen deficiency caused by a person’s body position ― is a well-known risk in law enforcement, Stiger said.
> 
> 
> Chauvin’s use of force was “excessive.”
> 
> 
> The defense has argued throughout the trial that Floyd’s death was caused by a number of factors, including high blood pressure and a drug overdose ― not Chauvin’s actions.
> The Hennepin County Medical Examiner’s Office’s autopsy report, released in June last year, classified Floyd’s death as a homicide and said it was caused by “cardiopulmonary arrest complicating law enforcement subdual, restraint and neck compression.” The report also stated that Floyd had fentanyl and methamphetamine in his system when he died — but didn’t draw a causal link between the drugs and his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Chauvin Wrongly Used 'Deadly Force' On George Floyd
> 
> 
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said "no force" should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the mic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What else would you want a hand picked expert bought and paid for by the persecution to say?   I'd say lets hear all of the evidence before jumping to a decision.
> 
> The fact that most impresses me is that the Libs have yet to show an actual MOTIVE for Chauvin to purposely whack Floyd.  I'll change my mind on the case, when proof beyond a reasonable doubt is presented that demonstrates that Chauvin had a reason to want Floyd dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beyond motive, which can’t be proven, you have to look at threat
> 
> What threat did Floyd present while he was not resisting, handcuffed and surrounded by four officers?
Click to expand...



Motive can certainly be proven, at least surmised.     Did Chauvin think that Floyd poisoned his dog?   Or that Floyd fucked his wife?  Or vice versa?


Floyd was a big mofo, wired up on drugs and not wearing a mask to protect the public from his coronavirus infection.

So, yes, he was a threat.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about the new information coming out?
> 
> *Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Derek Chauvin Wrongly Used ‘Deadly Force’ On George Floyd*
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said “no force” should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> Ouch.  There goes your arguments.
> 
> 
> He said Floyd did not appear to pose a threat to the officers at the scene of his arrest during the 9 minutes and 29 seconds Chauvin knelt on Floyd’s neck.
> 
> Floyd was in the “prone position, handcuffed not attempting to resist, not attempting to assault the officers,” Stiger said in his assessment, adding that Floyd was “not actively resisting at the time” nor did he “communicate that he was attempting to resist or evade them.”
> 
> 
> But you sided with the cop and against the black man.  That makes you a racist.  And now you see the BLM movement is justified and right to be protesting.
> 
> 
> Chauvin kneeling on Floyd’s neck for nearly 10 minutes constituted “deadly force.”
> “The pressure ... that was being caused by the body weight could cause positional asphyxia, which could cause death,” Stiger told the court.
> Positional asphyxia ― oxygen deficiency caused by a person’s body position ― is a well-known risk in law enforcement, Stiger said.
> 
> 
> Chauvin’s use of force was “excessive.”
> 
> 
> The defense has argued throughout the trial that Floyd’s death was caused by a number of factors, including high blood pressure and a drug overdose ― not Chauvin’s actions.
> The Hennepin County Medical Examiner’s Office’s autopsy report, released in June last year, classified Floyd’s death as a homicide and said it was caused by “cardiopulmonary arrest complicating law enforcement subdual, restraint and neck compression.” The report also stated that Floyd had fentanyl and methamphetamine in his system when he died — but didn’t draw a causal link between the drugs and his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Chauvin Wrongly Used 'Deadly Force' On George Floyd
> 
> 
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said "no force" should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the mic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What else would you want a hand picked expert bought and paid for by the persecution to say?   I'd say lets hear all of the evidence before jumping to a decision.
> 
> The fact that most impresses me is that the Libs have yet to show an actual MOTIVE for Chauvin to purposely whack Floyd.  I'll change my mind on the case, when proof beyond a reasonable doubt is presented that demonstrates that Chauvin had a reason to want Floyd dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beyond motive, which can’t be proven, you have to look at threat
> 
> What threat did Floyd present while he was not resisting, handcuffed and surrounded by four officers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Motive can certainly be proven, at least surmised.     Did Chauvin think that Floyd poisoned his dog?   Or that Floyd fucked his wife?  Or vice versa?
> 
> 
> Floyd was a big mofo, wired up on drugs and not wearing a mask to protect the public from his coronavirus infection.
> 
> So, yes, he was a threat.
Click to expand...

If motive can be proven.....fine

But the absence of motive does not excuse homicide


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about the new information coming out?
> 
> *Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Derek Chauvin Wrongly Used ‘Deadly Force’ On George Floyd*
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said “no force” should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> Ouch.  There goes your arguments.
> 
> 
> He said Floyd did not appear to pose a threat to the officers at the scene of his arrest during the 9 minutes and 29 seconds Chauvin knelt on Floyd’s neck.
> 
> Floyd was in the “prone position, handcuffed not attempting to resist, not attempting to assault the officers,” Stiger said in his assessment, adding that Floyd was “not actively resisting at the time” nor did he “communicate that he was attempting to resist or evade them.”
> 
> 
> But you sided with the cop and against the black man.  That makes you a racist.  And now you see the BLM movement is justified and right to be protesting.
> 
> 
> Chauvin kneeling on Floyd’s neck for nearly 10 minutes constituted “deadly force.”
> “The pressure ... that was being caused by the body weight could cause positional asphyxia, which could cause death,” Stiger told the court.
> Positional asphyxia ― oxygen deficiency caused by a person’s body position ― is a well-known risk in law enforcement, Stiger said.
> 
> 
> Chauvin’s use of force was “excessive.”
> 
> 
> The defense has argued throughout the trial that Floyd’s death was caused by a number of factors, including high blood pressure and a drug overdose ― not Chauvin’s actions.
> The Hennepin County Medical Examiner’s Office’s autopsy report, released in June last year, classified Floyd’s death as a homicide and said it was caused by “cardiopulmonary arrest complicating law enforcement subdual, restraint and neck compression.” The report also stated that Floyd had fentanyl and methamphetamine in his system when he died — but didn’t draw a causal link between the drugs and his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Chauvin Wrongly Used 'Deadly Force' On George Floyd
> 
> 
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said "no force" should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the mic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What else would you want a hand picked expert bought and paid for by the persecution to say?   I'd say lets hear all of the evidence before jumping to a decision.
> 
> The fact that most impresses me is that the Libs have yet to show an actual MOTIVE for Chauvin to purposely whack Floyd.  I'll change my mind on the case, when proof beyond a reasonable doubt is presented that demonstrates that Chauvin had a reason to want Floyd dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beyond motive, which can’t be proven, you have to look at threat
> 
> What threat did Floyd present while he was not resisting, handcuffed and surrounded by four officers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Motive can certainly be proven, at least surmised.     Did Chauvin think that Floyd poisoned his dog?   Or that Floyd fucked his wife?  Or vice versa?
> 
> 
> Floyd was a big mofo, wired up on drugs and not wearing a mask to protect the public from his coronavirus infection.
> 
> So, yes, he was a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If motive can be proven.....fine
> 
> But the absence of motive does not excuse homicide
Click to expand...



An absence of motive makes it extremely difficult to actually prove homicide.   Mens rea has to be established, especially when a defendant is on trial for his life.


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about the new information coming out?
> 
> *Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Derek Chauvin Wrongly Used ‘Deadly Force’ On George Floyd*
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said “no force” should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> Ouch.  There goes your arguments.
> 
> 
> He said Floyd did not appear to pose a threat to the officers at the scene of his arrest during the 9 minutes and 29 seconds Chauvin knelt on Floyd’s neck.
> 
> Floyd was in the “prone position, handcuffed not attempting to resist, not attempting to assault the officers,” Stiger said in his assessment, adding that Floyd was “not actively resisting at the time” nor did he “communicate that he was attempting to resist or evade them.”
> 
> 
> But you sided with the cop and against the black man.  That makes you a racist.  And now you see the BLM movement is justified and right to be protesting.
> 
> 
> Chauvin kneeling on Floyd’s neck for nearly 10 minutes constituted “deadly force.”
> “The pressure ... that was being caused by the body weight could cause positional asphyxia, which could cause death,” Stiger told the court.
> Positional asphyxia ― oxygen deficiency caused by a person’s body position ― is a well-known risk in law enforcement, Stiger said.
> 
> 
> Chauvin’s use of force was “excessive.”
> 
> 
> The defense has argued throughout the trial that Floyd’s death was caused by a number of factors, including high blood pressure and a drug overdose ― not Chauvin’s actions.
> The Hennepin County Medical Examiner’s Office’s autopsy report, released in June last year, classified Floyd’s death as a homicide and said it was caused by “cardiopulmonary arrest complicating law enforcement subdual, restraint and neck compression.” The report also stated that Floyd had fentanyl and methamphetamine in his system when he died — but didn’t draw a causal link between the drugs and his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Chauvin Wrongly Used 'Deadly Force' On George Floyd
> 
> 
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said "no force" should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the mic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What else would you want a hand picked expert bought and paid for by the persecution to say?   I'd say lets hear all of the evidence before jumping to a decision.
> 
> The fact that most impresses me is that the Libs have yet to show an actual MOTIVE for Chauvin to purposely whack Floyd.  I'll change my mind on the case, when proof beyond a reasonable doubt is presented that demonstrates that Chauvin had a reason to want Floyd dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beyond motive, which can’t be proven, you have to look at threat
> 
> What threat did Floyd present while he was not resisting, handcuffed and surrounded by four officers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Motive can certainly be proven, at least surmised.     Did Chauvin think that Floyd poisoned his dog?   Or that Floyd fucked his wife?  Or vice versa?
> 
> 
> Floyd was a big mofo, wired up on drugs and not wearing a mask to protect the public from his coronavirus infection.
> 
> So, yes, he was a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If motive can be proven.....fine
> 
> But the absence of motive does not excuse homicide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An absence of motive makes it extremely difficult to actually prove homicide.   Mens rea has to be established, especially when a defendant is on trial for his life.
Click to expand...

No it doesn’t.

Negligent homicide you just need to prove negligence


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunsettommy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is still quite easy to vote in the State of Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends where in Georgia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The state has ONE set of voting laws, your weak deflection attempt is silly.
> 
> *Voter ID in Georgia*
> 
> 
> *"requires voters to present photo identification* (ID) while voting. Accepted forms of ID include Georgia driver's licenses or ID cards, U.S. passports, and U.S. military ID. For a list of all accepted forms of ID, *see below*.
> 
> Voters can obtain a free voter ID card from any county registrar's office or Department of Driver Services Office. *Click here for more information on obtaining a free voter ID card in Georgia*.
> 
> Voters who do not have photo ID while voting may cast *provisional ballots*. See below for provisional ballot rules.
> 
> _Note: This page covers identification requirements for those who are already registered to vote. Documents required for voter registration may differ._
> 
> *Voter ID law*
> Georgia's voter ID requirements are outlined in Section 21-2-417 of state law. The law states, "Except as provided in subsection (c) of this Code section, each elector shall present proper identification to a poll worker at or prior to completion of a voter's certificate at any polling place and prior to such person's admission to the enclosed space at such polling place." To view the full text of the law, *click here*."
> 
> =====
> 
> Don't play games with me again!
Click to expand...

Don’t hold your breath,he has never once posted without playing games or ever told the truth once,his nose is growing miles long over the entire planet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

struth said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahaha dude...you know that's not true...you all were calling Trump illegit from the get go, and spread the false narrative that he conspired with Russia...stop already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT's Paul Krugman falsely claims Democrats never called Trump 'illegitimate' president
> 
> 
> Liberal New York Times columnist Paul Krugman falsely claimed Democrats "never said Donald Trump was illegitimate" in his latest piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Yet Krugman wrote on Jan. 16, 2017 that the late Rep. John Lewis, D-Ga., planned to skip Trump's inauguration because he regarded him as an "illegitimate presiden
> 
> 
> Lewis was not alone. Dozens of House Democrats followed his example in 2017 and did not attend the inauguration, and a 2017 poll found 68% of Democratic voters did not accept Trump as legitimately elected, citing Russian election meddling.
> 
> Trump's 2016 opponent Hillary Clinton called him "illegitimate" in 2019 and claimed he had stolen the race from her, as did former President Jimmy Carter."
> 
> Why do you lie?  Why do Dems feel the need to constantly lie and misrepresent known facts?
Click to expand...

 Man your last sentence was spot on struth


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dems have rejected and called every Presidential election they lost this century illegit.   Granted, prior to 2016 we didn't see the massive calls for and acts of insurrection...but they still didn't accept the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now....if you question the election you're a racist.....and should be arrested.
> 
> Coming next: Execution for questioning stolen elections.
Click to expand...

Proof positive the dems have easily surpassed the repubs as the more corrupt and evil of the two,the dems can only sling shot in defeat over those facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When that failed, he sent an angry mob to kill Pence and capture Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you leftists like like that, you know you're going to get called out on it.  Trump never sent anybody to kill Pence nor capture Congress.
Click to expand...

Wrongwinger always stoops to lies when he is getting his ass handed to him on a platter.


----------



## GHook20

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com



I completely agree. Ratings were way down before and now you just alienated 70%+ of your fans! I am done with baseball. Won’t be going to another Cubs in a long time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you senile?
Click to expand...

No just a paid lying shill for Langley is all jbrownson0831


----------



## GHook20

Bobob said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
Click to expand...

Dumbass most people were angry well before he made a comment. So take your self-righteous comment and stick!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

GHook20 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree. Ratings were way down before and now you just alienated 70%+ of your fans! I am done with baseball. Won’t be going to another Cubs in a long time.
Click to expand...

I hope you are done with football as well,it is the most corrupt sport of them all easily.


----------



## GHook20

Penelope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro less restrictive voting rights? Is that even a thing?
> 
> Don't you mean anti-voter oppression?
> 
> What you really mean is you think most of America wants illegal migrants voting in our elections, right?
> Also, you think stealing elections is a right....if you're a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I mean what the republicans are doing is suppression of the vote and the all star Baseball league can boycott Atlanta whenever they see fit.
> 
> There has been NO PROOF that the election was fraudulent and really tramp did win.  Biden won fair and square and TRAMP LOST.
Click to expand...

You highly ignorant little girl. No vote is being suppressed it sounds like a great tag line, but it is not true. If you can’t provide an ID, the. You have much more serious issues then voting.


----------



## GHook20

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
Click to expand...

But he loves Americans, freedom and capitalism, unlike socialist like you that don’t


----------



## Bobob

GHook20 said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass most people were angry well before he made a comment. So take your self-righteous comment and stick!
Click to expand...

They were angry because he lost the election and it didn't take much to put simpletons over the top. So take your twisted logic and stick.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bobob said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a hoax, bud.
Click to expand...

How much does your boss pay you for those lies?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> His “stunts” were several years ago.
> 
> Viewership is down this year primarily due to covid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything, viewership should have been record breaking with the amount of people unemployed.  One of the many downsides of the Super Bowl is that people have to get up early the next day for work, and many can't stay up to watch the entire game, especially on the east side of the country. I used to have Super Bowl parties for my friends and their wives.  I quit doing it because most left before or in the middle of the third quarter.
> 
> If the bloom was off Kaperdick's rose, he wouldn't be betting paid tens of millions of dollars by Nike.
> 
> By the heart of baseball season and into the playoffs and World Series, Covid will be long behind us.  So you better start thinking of more excuses when their ratings take a nose dive as well.
Click to expand...

Yeah unless it is your team in it,people always left Super Bowl,parties early.my LOS ANGELES Rams were only in the Super Bowl when I was a kid so I left Super Bowl parties early as well. I haven’t watched a Super Bowl in over five years now.even though the LOS ANGELES Rams were in the Super Bowl recently,I skipped it because the NFL so obviously rigged it for the Rams and the cheatriots to be in those games and the NFL is far more corrupt now than it was back then in the good old days when the Rams made it to their first Super Bowl against the Steelers.

LA residents are just as much in denial mode the NFL rigged the Rams saints game to get the Rams in the Super Bowl every bit as much as Boston fans deny reality they can’t get to the Super Bowl year in and year out without cheating and having the refs in the patriots owners pockets.


----------



## struth

LA RAM FAN said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a hoax, bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much does your boss pay you for those lies?
Click to expand...

It's clear he's a Chinese bot


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Staidhup said:


> I would have thought professional sports teams would have learned their lesson from Jimmy Carter’s boycott of the Olympics. Sports used to be an escape from politics and stress of day to day living, now sits become a political forum. F-em all. Thank God college sports exists, for the time being. Once the Supreme Court opens up pay to play, title nine will be thrown under the bus, and what used to be an escape will just be another pile of crap.


God you ain’t kidding,at one time till recent years professional sports used to be an escape from politics.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

LA RAM FAN said:


> Yeah unless it is your team in it,people always left Super Bowl,parties early.my LOS ANGELES Rams were only in the Super Bowl when I was a kid so I left Super Bowl parties early as well. I haven’t watched a Super Bowl in over five years now.even though the LOS ANGELES Rams were in the Super Bowl recently,I skipped it because the NFL so obviously rigged it for the Rams and the cheatriots to be in those games and the NFL is far more corrupt than it was back then in the good old days when the Rams made it to their first Super Bowl against the Steelers.



I don't follow it, but you can't help to overhear or read some stuff about the last Superbowl.  From what I understand, it was not only supposed to be a great game, it actually was, but again, I don't watch.  A lot of complaints about the entertainment though.  I don't know what the entertainment was, but I'm sure I didn't miss much of anything.  At my age, there is only so much stripper music I can take anymore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> Base ball fans love base ball there not going to give it up over political posturing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most will, but everybody in my circle has turned off professional sports.  The die hard fans switched to college football.  The ratings show it.  Not just football, but now baseball.  Note how the awards programs are all going downhill too?  They turned totally political and people resent it.
Click to expand...

      Good for your friends,as I said recently,UCLA football is about all I can stomach watching these days when it comes to sports despite what that lying shill smellybozo will say to me.I dont even respond to his liesor read them anymore for the most part.

othernthan the old classic games of MLB and the NFL from the seventys and eightys when the sports were not corrupted as they became around the late 90,s,I never watch baseball or football anymore,the two sports I loved playing growing up.I just purchase games from yesteryear back then off a site I go to and watch the classics.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> This is what BLM is talking about. These white USMB racist conservative Republicans will argue that the cops was justified, even when an expert gets up and testifies that it was excessive. Even when it's obvious.
> 
> And then be such hypocrites when a rioter at their insurrection gets shot. If they were black they would have all been shot and Republicans would be here arguing they should have listened to capitol hill officers lawful commands,



You won't find many making that claim.  But the truth of the matter is that it was a black cop that shot an unarmed white woman, and you don't see riots anywhere.  It's been two months and we have yet to learn the identity of the officer or what justified him to shoot.  My dollar to your dime he won't be charged nor the case heard by a grand jury.  We have been left entirely in the dark over this event.  You won't see that when it's a white cop and a black victim.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You posted it, not me
> 
> Angry Conservatives booing a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all the non-liars unlike yourself were booing.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what BLM is talking about. These white USMB racist conservative Republicans will argue that the cops was justified, even when an expert gets up and testifies that it was excessive. Even when it's obvious.
> 
> And then be such hypocrites when a rioter at their insurrection gets shot. If they were black they would have all been shot and Republicans would be here arguing they should have listened to capitol hill officers lawful commands,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find many making that claim.  But the truth of the matter is that it was a black cop that shot an unarmed white woman, and you don't see riots anywhere.  It's been two months and we have yet to learn the identity of the officer or what justified him to shoot.  My dollar to your dime he won't be charged nor the case heard by a grand jury.  We have been left entirely in the dark over this event.  You won't see that when it's a white cop and a black victim.
Click to expand...

That’s good for you to stay on that topic with him,as soon as you prove him wrong the dems are as evil as the repubs are and the dems even more so now in the past couple years,he will get sngry and call you names and call you are a Republican even if you hate both bush and Reagan,Romney and graham and abbot of Texas and then claim he put you on ignore but will keep on replying to you,he is the only troll I know of who says they just put you on ignore but keeps addressing your posts over and over again afterwards proving to the whole board he does not know what the word truth means.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

LA RAM FAN said:


> Good for your friends,as I said recently,UCLA football is about all I can stomach watching these days when it comes to sports despite what that lying shill smellybozo will say to me.
> 
> othernthan the old classic games of MLB and the NFL from the seventys and eightys when the sports were not corrupted as they became around the late 90,s,I never watch baseballmor football anymore,the two sports I loved playing growing up.I just purchased games from yesteryear back then off a site I go to and watch the classics.



When all this kneeling crap started, I never turned on a game since. A coworker of mine was a diehard football fan, especially with the Browns.  He was a retired Cleveland police officer.  He called all his friends, told them they are still welcome to his home anytime, but the NFL is not invited to their house.  If they want to watch, he won't hold a grudge, but they'll just have to watch somewhere else.  

His wife was more pissed off than he was.  She's the one that freaked out when the news reported a police shooting, a police officer hit, or even a police officer dead.  She's the one that had to sit by the phone crying until she heard his voice.  And now she's supposed to patronize the league that's protesting her husband?  

People on the left think there are only a few of us.  Well, we proved there are far more than a few, and now MLB is going to learn the same lesson.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Staidhup said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> Base ball fans love base ball there not going to give it up over political posturing.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t count in that, look what happened to the NFL.
Click to expand...

The NFL has taken a MAJOR huge hit in viewship the last five years or so and because if covid lost major big time money as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for your friends,as I said recently,UCLA football is about all I can stomach watching these days when it comes to sports despite what that lying shill smellybozo will say to me.
> 
> othernthan the old classic games of MLB and the NFL from the seventys and eightys when the sports were not corrupted as they became around the late 90,s,I never watch baseballmor football anymore,the two sports I loved playing growing up.I just purchased games from yesteryear back then off a site I go to and watch the classics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When all this kneeling crap started, I never turned on a game since. A coworker of mine was a diehard football fan, especially with the Browns.  He was a retired Cleveland police officer.  He called all his friends, told them they are still welcome to his home anytime, but the NFL is not invited to their house.  If they want to watch, he won't hold a grudge, but they'll just have to watch somewhere else.
> 
> His wife was more pissed off than he was.  She's the one that freaked out when the news reported a police shooting, a police officer hit, or even a police officer dead.  She's the one that had to sit by the phone crying until she heard his voice.  And now she's supposed to patronize the league that's protesting her husband?
> 
> People on the left think there are only a few of us.  Well, we proved there are far more than a few, and now MLB is going to learn the same lesson.
Click to expand...

Well your reason for turning away from the NFL is completely differerent than mine,the kneeling was not an issue for me just that the patriots got away with cheating and having the refs in their pockets and the other owners not doing a damn thing about it,man in college if you spy on another teams practicing and illegally tape them as Belicheat did then you get kicked out of their program,proof the nfl is a corrupt cartel.the trolls here ignore that fact and try and laugh off those facts.

plus the fact that after the ninetys when so many teams relocated they made nfl relocation rules that teams are suppose to follow before being allowed to move to another city,of the four teams that have moved in recent years,othe Rams,niner,chargers and raiders,the Rams were the ONLY team that followed the relocation guideline rules,WHY make rules if they are not going to be held accountable for not following them?  Sounds like corruption to me. That’s WHY I would hope that even if the kneeling had never happened you would STILL boycott the NFL as I have. Why support a criminal organization that does not follow the rules they make? Thst baffles me why people would still watch the sport supporting these criminal organizations. That’s why I stick with UCLA football,you Idon’t have to worry about them ever leaving LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys cry elections are rigged as you rig them. Trying to throw out black votes this past election like you did in Florida 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody tried to throw out black votes in 2000.  More lying MSM garbage.
> 
> Gore tried to get his buddies on the state Supreme Court to rig the election for him, and the federal Supreme Court told them they can't legislate from the bench.
Click to expand...

This troll is the most hypocrite liar I have ever known other than wrongwinger at this site,he says the 20oo election was rigged yet the stupid fuck says this last election was not rigged despite the far more mountains of evidence than what the 2000 election evidence was,biggest fuckimg  lying hypocrite ever next to Langley resident wrongwinger.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can own a private jet and ten homes and still believe man made climate change is a problem.
> 
> Youre trying to al gore him bitch. It’s a tactic. Slander the messenger.
> 
> Fact is he believes in global warming and wants humans to do something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  It's called praying what you preach and Gore hasn't done any of it.
> 
> They feed you this line of bullshit, then when the cameras no longer see anything, laugh their asses off at you while driving around in SUV's, flying around in private jets, and buying mansions on the ocean that's supposed to rise.
Click to expand...

As always smellybozo gets his lying as taken to school by you in embarrassment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....social distancing.....throw them in jail for not staying 6 feet from everyone outside.
> This should be classified as attempted murder, right?
> Dumbass?
> 
> Question, can you breathe on your own without the approval of the Democrat Party?
> I know you aren't capable otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arnold swartsanigger a republican said it best. Of course global warming is real and of course we need to get away from fossil fuels.
> 
> Let me put you in a room with a gas car, or battery car, for a day. Which one you pick?
> 
> I listen to rational honest republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Arnold who drives an original Hummer and flys everywhere in a Gulfstream private jet and lives in several huge mansions.  That’s someone who really believes in AGW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can own a private jet and ten homes and still believe man made climate change is a problem.
> 
> Youre trying to al gore him bitch. It’s a tactic. Slander the messenger.
> 
> Fact is he believes in global warming and wants humans to do something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he wants other people to suffer to do something about it while he keeps his own lifestyle.
> 
> And rubes like you slurp it up because you see them as "your betters" and think you will get some crumbs while the rest of us starve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soon he will pay more for gas and have solar panels and windmills on his acres of land. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While others have to give up their cars and their access to 100% uptime on their power.
> 
> You are a rube for the supposed ruling class, you gutless fucktard.
Click to expand...

  Pretty Much the majority of the board has seen that martybegan lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Flash said:


> No more NBA, NFL or MLB.
> 
> Piss on the weak minded woke assholes.


  Amen to that,could not have said it any better myself my man.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
Click to expand...

You keep embarrassing his sorry as as always.


----------



## Moonglow

GHook20 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he loves Americans, freedom and capitalism, unlike socialist like you that don’t
Click to expand...

He really, really loves their money.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But trump can live in big mansions? Why because he denies global warming? You shouldn’t vote. Too stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump can live in big mansions because he knows man made global warming is total BS.  I mean......... so does Gore, but he doesn't pray what he preaches demonstrating he doesn't believe in it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ray, I don’t take anything you say seriously anymore. To me for you up is down and black is white and no is yes.
> 
> I used to take you seriously but you’ve clearly jumped the shark and showed us what a brainwashed fart you are.
> 
> Im glad trump tried to pull a coup. It exposed the crazies.
Click to expand...

Like he really cares if you take him serious anymore,the majority of the board laughs at what a lying paid troll you are and how you always evade facts changing the subject when we take you to school the democrat party is now destroying America.you then lie and say that Biden did not pull a coup and you say ray is the brainwashed one despite the fact the majority of the board laughs at you all the time? Careful ray,he will soon probably say he has you on ignore but will keep replying to you over and over again after the claim.              Better get out the crying towel ray,sealybobo,a poster whom the majority of the board laughs at  for going into meltdown mode for always making up lies when losing are argument does not take you seriously anymore,you must be heartbroken ray,I know I sure was when he told me he did not take serious anymore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

GHook20 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he loves Americans, freedom and capitalism, unlike socialist like you that don’t
Click to expand...

       Wrongwinger as always everyday gets his ass handed to him on a platter.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bobob said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass most people were angry well before he made a comment. So take your self-righteous comment and stick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were angry because he lost the election and it didn't take much to put simpletons over the top. So take your twisted logic and stick.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

struth said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a hoax, bud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much does your boss pay you for those lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's clear he's a Chinese bot
Click to expand...

 Crystal clear.


----------



## rightwinger

GHook20 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he loves Americans, freedom and capitalism, unlike socialist like you that don’t
Click to expand...


Let’s be honest here
He loves Donald J Trump and nobody else


----------



## struth

rightwinger said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he loves Americans, freedom and capitalism, unlike socialist like you that don’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s be honest here
> He loves Donald J Trump and nobody else
Click to expand...

and it's obvious Dembots aren't able to love themselves...hence why they spread so much hate, and are so jealous with envy.....the party loves that about their bots...it makes it easier for them to gain power


----------



## Dadoalex

hunarcy said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of millions of fans are not supportive of Georgia's racist voter suppression efforts.
> AND
> What do you do if those players pull out?
> 
> May come as something of a surprise but a huge portion of the people you worship on the fields are the same ones you would try to keep from voting.
> 
> Maybe if you fix what's broken you don't have to attack what isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tens of millions of fans believe the lies people like you have spread about Georgia's law.  I believe it is  actually less restrictive to vote in Georgia than it is in New York State or California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well guess what?
> No one cares what you believe because, and listen closely....
> Those laws were passed to prevent Black people from voting and in the off chance they do get to vote...
> To make absolutely sure their votes don't count.
> 
> Those aren't lies.
> You can express an opinion about the effect of the laws but you cannot deny their intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a lying propagandist and I won't waste time reading your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> known as Dadoalex
> 
> bye stupid.
Click to expand...


----------



## HenryBHough

And the "B" in "MLB" stood for what?????


----------



## Batcat

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say I was a victim? I am a white male. If I claim victimhood I would get laughed at. I view victimhood as a crutch which holds people back.
> 
> I was able to retire just before I was 60, 15 years ago. I have no debt and while I am not a millionaire I am far from poor. Life is good for me although I am getting a little sick and tired of this pandemic.
> 
> The fact that some people have a college degree in no way proves they are more intelligent than some people who do not. Often they just assume they are extremely intelligent but are simply deceiving themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between education and logic.  What I've found through life is that many people with an advanced education have zero common sense.  Sure, you can learn a lot of things in college, but they can't teach you common sense.  Logic is a gift of sorts.
Click to expand...


Well said and very true.


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be outlawed after say the 2nd trimester except for medical reasons (enough time to figure it out), and elective abortions shouldn't be paid for by taxpayer money. I think in this day an age anyone who has a birth control abortion is a fucking moron or just lazy.
> 
> Figured you were an atheist asshole.
> 
> SJW progs are the biggest liars on the planet, just look at how you idiots lie about the Georgia law.
> 
> and of course, as always, go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the best advertisement for atheism.  Weren't you the one who wished I lived to see my kids die?  Yea, I don't believe a god visited your ancestors not do I believe assholes like you go to heaven.  It's a joke.  Wishful ignorant thinking.  You're really a christian?  Funny shit.
> 
> And it is illegal past a certain point already unless for medical reasons.  I don't know what the cut off is but I assume doctors and women came up with that cut off a long time ago.  The only exception is if you find out you are having a severely retarded baby.  Then you can late term abort.
> 
> 90% of us would late term abort rather than raise a severely retarded child.  Even pro lifers if met with that situation they would late term abort.  But most say they wouldn't because they don't know themselves.  It's easy to say you would raise the retard when it's not real.  I see a guy pushing his mongoloid around.  No thanks.  Abort that.
> 
> I'm Greek.  We would have thrown the baby in the pit of death.
> 
> Abortions should be paid for by tax payers because tax payers are all about paying less taxes dummy.  More abortions means less taxes.  It's not cheaper to keep er.
> 
> If we are lying about the Georgia law why are corporations warning Georgia not to pass those laws?  Are corporations stupid?  No.  You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm agnostic at best actually, what I don't have is the abject hatred of religion you have. That's what puts the asshole in asshole atheist.
> 
> Then why are State like NY passing laws making it legal basically until the point of birth?
> 
> Ah, eugenics support, and you call me the asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it might come out a severe retard and they find out the day of birth.  Kill it.  I'm not taking care of that for the rest of my life.
Click to expand...


What about people aborting gay fetuses?


----------



## candycorn

The Rangers had a sell out crowd on opening day from what I heard.


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about the new information coming out?
> 
> *Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Derek Chauvin Wrongly Used ‘Deadly Force’ On George Floyd*
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said “no force” should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> Ouch.  There goes your arguments.
> 
> 
> He said Floyd did not appear to pose a threat to the officers at the scene of his arrest during the 9 minutes and 29 seconds Chauvin knelt on Floyd’s neck.
> 
> Floyd was in the “prone position, handcuffed not attempting to resist, not attempting to assault the officers,” Stiger said in his assessment, adding that Floyd was “not actively resisting at the time” nor did he “communicate that he was attempting to resist or evade them.”
> 
> 
> But you sided with the cop and against the black man.  That makes you a racist.  And now you see the BLM movement is justified and right to be protesting.
> 
> 
> Chauvin kneeling on Floyd’s neck for nearly 10 minutes constituted “deadly force.”
> “The pressure ... that was being caused by the body weight could cause positional asphyxia, which could cause death,” Stiger told the court.
> Positional asphyxia ― oxygen deficiency caused by a person’s body position ― is a well-known risk in law enforcement, Stiger said.
> 
> 
> Chauvin’s use of force was “excessive.”
> 
> 
> The defense has argued throughout the trial that Floyd’s death was caused by a number of factors, including high blood pressure and a drug overdose ― not Chauvin’s actions.
> The Hennepin County Medical Examiner’s Office’s autopsy report, released in June last year, classified Floyd’s death as a homicide and said it was caused by “cardiopulmonary arrest complicating law enforcement subdual, restraint and neck compression.” The report also stated that Floyd had fentanyl and methamphetamine in his system when he died — but didn’t draw a causal link between the drugs and his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Chauvin Wrongly Used 'Deadly Force' On George Floyd
> 
> 
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said "no force" should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the mic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What else would you want a hand picked expert bought and paid for by the persecution to say?   I'd say lets hear all of the evidence before jumping to a decision.
> 
> The fact that most impresses me is that the Libs have yet to show an actual MOTIVE for Chauvin to purposely whack Floyd.  I'll change my mind on the case, when proof beyond a reasonable doubt is presented that demonstrates that Chauvin had a reason to want Floyd dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beyond motive, which can’t be proven, you have to look at threat
> 
> What threat did Floyd present while he was not resisting, handcuffed and surrounded by four officers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Motive can certainly be proven, at least surmised.     Did Chauvin think that Floyd poisoned his dog?   Or that Floyd fucked his wife?  Or vice versa?
> 
> 
> Floyd was a big mofo, wired up on drugs and not wearing a mask to protect the public from his coronavirus infection.
> 
> So, yes, he was a threat.
Click to expand...

This is what cops and conservatives have always done anytime the cops wrongfully murder someone.  They try to make the victim look like a bad guy.  

I remember before pot was legal all it took for Republicans to say it was a justified murder was for it to come back and say there was pot in his system.

This is why conservatives and Republicans are racist.  If you are still arguing against Floyd then you are a racist.  Just like you were when you defended Zimmerman.


----------



## sealybobo

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be outlawed after say the 2nd trimester except for medical reasons (enough time to figure it out), and elective abortions shouldn't be paid for by taxpayer money. I think in this day an age anyone who has a birth control abortion is a fucking moron or just lazy.
> 
> Figured you were an atheist asshole.
> 
> SJW progs are the biggest liars on the planet, just look at how you idiots lie about the Georgia law.
> 
> and of course, as always, go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the best advertisement for atheism.  Weren't you the one who wished I lived to see my kids die?  Yea, I don't believe a god visited your ancestors not do I believe assholes like you go to heaven.  It's a joke.  Wishful ignorant thinking.  You're really a christian?  Funny shit.
> 
> And it is illegal past a certain point already unless for medical reasons.  I don't know what the cut off is but I assume doctors and women came up with that cut off a long time ago.  The only exception is if you find out you are having a severely retarded baby.  Then you can late term abort.
> 
> 90% of us would late term abort rather than raise a severely retarded child.  Even pro lifers if met with that situation they would late term abort.  But most say they wouldn't because they don't know themselves.  It's easy to say you would raise the retard when it's not real.  I see a guy pushing his mongoloid around.  No thanks.  Abort that.
> 
> I'm Greek.  We would have thrown the baby in the pit of death.
> 
> Abortions should be paid for by tax payers because tax payers are all about paying less taxes dummy.  More abortions means less taxes.  It's not cheaper to keep er.
> 
> If we are lying about the Georgia law why are corporations warning Georgia not to pass those laws?  Are corporations stupid?  No.  You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm agnostic at best actually, what I don't have is the abject hatred of religion you have. That's what puts the asshole in asshole atheist.
> 
> Then why are State like NY passing laws making it legal basically until the point of birth?
> 
> Ah, eugenics support, and you call me the asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it might come out a severe retard and they find out the day of birth.  Kill it.  I'm not taking care of that for the rest of my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about people aborting gay fetuses?
Click to expand...

I know right?  Like what if in the future we can tell if a baby is going to be gay, left handed, have the Alzheimers gene or be a female.  Should we be able to abort them?  No.  

But severely retarded yes.


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like the cops. Republicans loved cops when they were murdering blacks. But not if they arrest people for not social distancing or when they defend the capitol from rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Floyd was going to die no matter what happened.  There i corrected it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true
> Floyd would have died eventually.
> 
> It s just a coincidence that he died after having oxygen cut off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually he died from a drug overdose. He had over 3 times the lethal dose in him. I know why you guys have no morals when you worship life long criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know....
> It is all a coincidence that he was walking around just fine and happened to die with a knee on his neck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a coincidence.
> 
> Although the events were related.   Mr Floyd decided to eat his entire fentanyl stash when he saw he was getting pinched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes...You tell em
> 
> The cure for a fentanyl overdose is to kneel on their neck for eight minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one knew that Mr. Floyd was od'ing at the time.  Not until they got him on the slab after he attained room temperature.
> 
> Why didn't Floyd tell Officer Chauvin about his ingestion of fentanyl?
> 
> 
> Or the fact that he was dying from coronavirus infection?
> 
> At least give  Chauvin a chance to put a covering on his knee for protection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think about the new information coming out?
> 
> *Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Derek Chauvin Wrongly Used ‘Deadly Force’ On George Floyd*
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said “no force” should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> Ouch.  There goes your arguments.
> 
> 
> He said Floyd did not appear to pose a threat to the officers at the scene of his arrest during the 9 minutes and 29 seconds Chauvin knelt on Floyd’s neck.
> 
> Floyd was in the “prone position, handcuffed not attempting to resist, not attempting to assault the officers,” Stiger said in his assessment, adding that Floyd was “not actively resisting at the time” nor did he “communicate that he was attempting to resist or evade them.”
> 
> 
> But you sided with the cop and against the black man.  That makes you a racist.  And now you see the BLM movement is justified and right to be protesting.
> 
> 
> Chauvin kneeling on Floyd’s neck for nearly 10 minutes constituted “deadly force.”
> “The pressure ... that was being caused by the body weight could cause positional asphyxia, which could cause death,” Stiger told the court.
> Positional asphyxia ― oxygen deficiency caused by a person’s body position ― is a well-known risk in law enforcement, Stiger said.
> 
> 
> Chauvin’s use of force was “excessive.”
> 
> 
> The defense has argued throughout the trial that Floyd’s death was caused by a number of factors, including high blood pressure and a drug overdose ― not Chauvin’s actions.
> The Hennepin County Medical Examiner’s Office’s autopsy report, released in June last year, classified Floyd’s death as a homicide and said it was caused by “cardiopulmonary arrest complicating law enforcement subdual, restraint and neck compression.” The report also stated that Floyd had fentanyl and methamphetamine in his system when he died — but didn’t draw a causal link between the drugs and his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Of Force Expert Testifies: Chauvin Wrongly Used 'Deadly Force' On George Floyd
> 
> 
> LAPD Sgt. Jody Stiger said "no force" should have been used against Floyd once he was handcuffed and in the prone position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the mic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What else would you want a hand picked expert bought and paid for by the persecution to say?   I'd say lets hear all of the evidence before jumping to a decision.
> 
> The fact that most impresses me is that the Libs have yet to show an actual MOTIVE for Chauvin to purposely whack Floyd.  I'll change my mind on the case, when proof beyond a reasonable doubt is presented that demonstrates that Chauvin had a reason to want Floyd dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beyond motive, which can’t be proven, you have to look at threat
> 
> What threat did Floyd present while he was not resisting, handcuffed and surrounded by four officers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Motive can certainly be proven, at least surmised.     Did Chauvin think that Floyd poisoned his dog?   Or that Floyd fucked his wife?  Or vice versa?
> 
> 
> Floyd was a big mofo, wired up on drugs and not wearing a mask to protect the public from his coronavirus infection.
> 
> So, yes, he was a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If motive can be proven.....fine
> 
> But the absence of motive does not excuse homicide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An absence of motive makes it extremely difficult to actually prove homicide.   Mens rea has to be established, especially when a defendant is on trial for his life.
Click to expand...

So if a cop shoots a black in the back 7 times for not listening to his verbal commands, the cop didn't have a motive so he's free to go?  

Yet at the capitol none of those people listened to the police verbal commands.  And they injured cops.  Even killed one or 3.  How come the cops didn't open fire on those whites?

And how come you cried for that woman insurrectionist when she was shot and killed?  The cop who shot her had no motive other than to stop her from overtaking him and the politicians he was sworn to protect.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jbrownson0831 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with making lazy dregs, yourself included, get off your pelosi, walk or drive to nearest voting station, show an ID to prove who you are, and vote.  Easier than going to the 7-11 and getting your 40oz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, I could go over my ballot, vote on my Kitchen Table and drop it in the mailbox.
> I am done weeks before you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you be allowed to fill out a fake mailin ballot?  Only military should have that option, way too easy to corrupt the voting process with fake mailins like your dead voters fill out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly can you “fake” a mail in?
> 
> Explain the process to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure dimmer.....you collect massive amounts of these fake leftyvirus mailins, and drive them to the voting station after you claim to have stopped counting for the night.  Then you mark "Biden" only and scribble a signature and do as many of these as you can in about 6 hours.  They all count for Pinochijoe, nobody ever bothers to check the actual ballots, and you make up the deficit overnight.  repeat in 4 other states.  What you were napping on election night??
Click to expand...

Wrongwinger as always has shit all over his face in embarrassment.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

struth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there wasn't one....and Obama, Biden etc knew it in 2016....but still pushed it
> 
> Here you are, years later...even years after the Mueller Report, and his testimony and you still believe the propaganda...sad
Click to expand...

Sad indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. RW, congratulations. You have just delivered more hubris in your post than all the garbage dumps in this country combined have.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

themirrorthief said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you support the NBA you support filthy racist shit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBA issues second $3 million in grant program for Black communities to create jobs and career advancement
> 
> 
> The NBA will distribute over $3 million in grants as part of its 10-year, $300 million commitment to help Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NBA issues second $3 million in grant program for Black communities to create jobs and career advancement *
> 
> 
> 
> three million, thats all...that coke money for one party
Click to expand...

Coke money for one party indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beautress said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see......
> 
> Trump hates the NFL, NBA, PGA, NASCAR
> Now MLB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. RW, congratulations. You have just delivered more hubris in your post than all the garbage dumps in this country combined have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm.....Trump does hate the NFL, NBA, PGA and NASCAR
> Now he hates MLB
> 
> Where have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not examining your derangement syndrome against President Trump with your theft of millions of votes American voters cast which beat Biden for hiding in his basement like the real loser he is turning his administration into a lying, cheating body honing their cheating skills to take away freedom of speech' freedom of religion and taking guns away from free men. Not to mention all the bs of Democrats every day:
Click to expand...

beautress  you just embarrassed USMBs biggest lying paid  shill from Langley and he is crying in defeat right now with shot all over his face.heck my sig I have on him.lol


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there wasn't one....and Obama, Biden etc knew it in 2016....but still pushed it
> 
> Here you are, years later...even years after the Mueller Report, and his testimony and you still believe the propaganda...sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad indeed.
Click to expand...

You guys remind me of the guys who swore Al Capone was innocent on all other charges and they screwed him by getting him on tax evasion.  How many things has Trump been caught doing that were illegal?  It's why his own people turned him in for that call to Ukraine.  Then the call to the Georgia secretary of state and told them to come up with 160,000 votes.  That's all I need Trump said.  But you think he's innocent?  Because Mueller didn't have enough evidence to charge a sitting president, isn't all that surprising.

But what did Mueller say afterward?

*Special counsel Robert Mueller: ‘If we had had confidence that’ President Trump ‘clearly did not commit a crime, we would have said so’*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AZrailwhale said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 percent of americans really aren't all that interested in politics.  Sure, they vote.  After that, not so much.  This isn't a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re absolutely wrong.  Knowing what and who you are voting for is important.  I research the issues and candidates.  When I vote, I know a lot more that the party affiliation of the candidate and what the TV and radio ads say about a proposition.  Being an informed voter is important, no one should just walk into the polling place and blindly vote the party line or base their vote on media ads.
Click to expand...

 Researching the candidates and issues is something the Demorat voters and Biden fans never do initforme


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean with just a signature?
> 
> Mail in votes have been done for over 50 years
> Trump votes by mail in.....Is that OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump also flew around on Air force 1, but that doesn't mean we have to do it.  Donald Trump like all presidents follow the advice of the SS as to where he should go and not go.
> 
> We've had mail in voting but restricted to only those who couldn't vote in person, namely our military.  Other exceptions were made as well, but very few.
> 
> The commies want to get as many uninformed and stupid people to vote as possible because they will vote Democrat.  It's the only reason they're pushing so hard for it.
Click to expand...

Yeah you ain’t kidding Ray.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 percent of americans really aren't all that interested in politics.  Sure, they vote.  After that, not so much.  This isn't a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re absolutely wrong.  Knowing what and who you are voting for is important.  I research the issues and candidates.  When I vote, I know a lot more that the party affiliation of the candidate and what the TV and radio ads say about a proposition.  Being an informed voter is important, no one should just walk into the polling place and blindly vote the party line or base their vote on media ads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Researching the candidates and issues is something the Demorat voters and Biden fans never do initforme
Click to expand...

We know anti abortion, denying global warming, supporting conspiracy theories about elections, being anti gay, racist, anti immigrant, trickle down aint the way to go


----------



## struth

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there wasn't one....and Obama, Biden etc knew it in 2016....but still pushed it
> 
> Here you are, years later...even years after the Mueller Report, and his testimony and you still believe the propaganda...sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys remind me of the guys who swore Al Capone was innocent on all other charges and they screwed him by getting him on tax evasion.  How many things has Trump been caught doing that were illegal?  It's why his own people turned him in for that call to Ukraine.  Then the call to the Georgia secretary of state and told them to come up with 160,000 votes.  That's all I need Trump said.  But you think he's innocent?  Because Mueller didn't have enough evidence to charge a sitting president, isn't all that surprising.
> 
> But what did Mueller say afterward?
> 
> *Special counsel Robert Mueller: ‘If we had had confidence that’ President Trump ‘clearly did not commit a crime, we would have said so’*
Click to expand...

and then presented his report to Congress...Adam Shifty's House....he was called to testify...Shifty continued his probe....and Trump was exonerated.  Hence, why Shifty went to a parody about Ukraine to impeach him on....where the parody was exposed at trial and he was again exonerated. 









						Robert Mueller's testimony before Congress: Full transcript
					

Read the testimony of former special counsel Robert Mueller after questioning by lawmakers about possible obstruction of justice by Trump and the 2016 Russia Investigation.




					www.nbcnews.com
				



*COLLINS:*

Thank you.     Is it true, the evidence gathered during your investigation -- given the questions that you've just answered, is it true the evidence gathered during your investigation did not establish that the president was involved in the underlying crime related to Russian election interference as stated in Volume 1, page 7?
*MUELLER:*

We found insufficient evidence of the president's culpability.
*COLLINS:*

So that would be a yes.
*MUELLER:*

Pardon?
*COLLINS:*

That would be a yes.
*MUELLER:*

Yes.
*COLLINS:*

Thank you.     Isn't it true the evidence did not establish that the president or those close to him were involved in the charged (ph) Russian computer hacking or active measure conspiracies or that the president otherwise had unlawful relationships with any Russian official, Volume 2, page 76? Correct?
*MUELLER:*

I will leave the answer to our report.
*COLLINS:*

So that is a yes.     Is that any (ph) true your investigation did not establish that members of the Trump campaign conspired or coordinated with Russian government in election interference activity, Volume 1, page 2; Volume 1, page 173?
*MUELLER:*

Thank you. Yes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you allow people who are disqualified from voting to vote, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> When you stuff ballot boxes with "votes" from imaginary voters, you tarnish legitimate voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again Skippy.
> 
> Mail in ballots only go to Registered Voters
> Nobody is stuffing ballot boxes.  Witnesses from both parties are watching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who then throw out the ballots, which are then harvested by anyone wanting to do so.
> 
> Registered voter rolls are bloated with dead people and ineligible voters such as felons and people who moved.
> 
> And when someone tries to clean up the voter rolls, progs throw a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throw out ballots?
> Where?
> From someone’s mailbox?
> Are you accusing mailmen of destroying ballots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, some people just get rid of them, others never report their moving, or the person in question dying.
> 
> I'm talking about recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case, the ballot is not cast, nor should it be.
> If you requested a mail in and someone threw it out before you received it you can request another or vote in person with a contingency ballot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or it's harvested by operatives and filed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does that work?
> Most states ban harvesting.
> 
> How do you propose to harvest without being caught?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all crime is caught 100% of the time?
> 
> 
> All States ban murder, how many murders go unsolved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you are claiming there is a crime without any evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA LOL
Click to expand...

Butthurt wromgwinger clings to the Russia conspiracy theory on trump getting elected.  WHY ANYBODY relplies  to this shill from Langley is beyond me,he would kill himself first before he would ever admit in his life he was proven wrong,hisNose stretches miles long around the world,he does not know what the word truth means. Proof this troll is a shill from Langley is unlike the shills here that are just shills for the dnc who hate america,he never once  has said one bad peep to say about either of those mass murderers bush,the son of a former CIA director,or his pal and long time friend and other mass murderer of women and children,Obama who also has very deep ties to,the CIA.

Trump who has no connections to the CIA who comes out and tells the truth what no president ever has said that wars are always started so defense contracters can profit from them,HE comes along and all of a sudden Wrongwinger for the first time in his sad life,demonizes a president,how much more proof do people need he is an evil monster and is a shill fir Langley thst nobody should reply to and all have on ignore? I have had this shill,on ignore sense ray one over ten years ago when I came here. everybody else should take a page out of my book.

dont feed the troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bobob said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Conservative would boo a moment of silence for 400,000 dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what they were booing at genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afraid it was
> 
> Conservatives cheer 550,000 dead and tell us it is no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth over facts? We have way fewer deaths from cancer, heart disease and the flu. So it evens out. I guess COVID cured all those illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we shouldn’t do anything about COVID until we have cured cancer
> 
> Got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all. It means that we call deaths COVID19 deaths that aren’t that at all.
> 
> So you don’t get it.
> 
> Truth over Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts and the truth is that covid 19 weakens the body so that it cannot effectively fight other diseases that need 100% of your body's attention and that you were able to deal with before contracting the covid 19.
Click to expand...

Another shill from Langley that has penetrated this site.wrongwinger must  have referred you here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott major league baseball because ex-President Chaos tells you to do that?
> Everything he touches dies. Baseball is essentially dead anyway, but why allow Trump to put the final nail in the coffin? Can't any of you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does Trump have to do with this????
> 
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He agreed with the idea of a boycott and you Trump fanatics are now drooling.
> Stupid asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if he agreed with something...then by definition he wasn't the one pushing the issue.  Geez....President Trump is no longer in office.  He is the former President.  Xiden is the President, he was the one that used influrence, lies propaganda, and threat of brown shirt storm troopers to force MLB to make this choice, that will greatly impact the future of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporations are also telling Georgia they won’t do business with them if they pass voter suppression laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good they shouldn't...but GA hasn't passed any voter suppression laws.   What we see from Delta, and Coke etc are companies reacting to threats from a totalarian regime, using lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when he told them to leave GA....MLB, like every other company has seen what the DNC Brown Shirts have done to cities and businesses....they don't live in a bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell them to leave or did he just agree with the idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under threat of the DNC Brownshirts...look what they did to small and large businesses around the country when the Dems told them not to accept the 2016 election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems did not tell anybody not to accept the 2016 election. You got the year wrong.
> The facts are that President cockroach told his gullible supporters that the 2020 election was "stolen", an outright falsehood that many of his conned supporters still believe and which culminated in the "lovefest" of Jan 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats claimed that Republicans stole the election for 5 years. Stacey Abrams claimed she was robbed when she lost the Georgia governor's race. They claimed that Bush stole the 2000 election....and still do to this day. When they lose....they claim they were ripped off. This was by design.....so that when they pulled it off in 2020 everyone would say election fraud is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats did not claim that the Republicans stole anything and the courts decided, just like they decided in Trump's case. Of course, the issue was "hanging chads" and not phony voter fraud.
> Abram's complaint was that the Republican governor was subverting the vote.
> Dems objected to Bush's win until it was settled by the Vice President who did his lawful duty. They did not mount an insurrection of our Capitol to prevent that electoral win and Gore was not doing anything unlawful to incite his minions. In fact, he conceded rather than have any whining, complaining, or meowing. To Gore, our Democracy operating efficiently was more important than his personal feelings. I applaud him.
> Then there is the one and only ex-president Trump, whose huge ego was more important than a smooth transition, and he proceeded to encourage his easily conned minions to erupt. The guy doesn't care about America or you. He cares only about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apppf...the Dems started their insurrections against Trump on election day in 2016 and continued it for four years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if the GOP didn't do the same to every Democrat President.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no GOP President encouraged insurretions for four years, or used their office to undermine the next admin with a fake Russian conspiracy hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was fake about the Russian con-spiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there wasn't one....and Obama, Biden etc knew it in 2016....but still pushed it
> 
> Here you are, years later...even years after the Mueller Report, and his testimony and you still believe the propaganda...sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you believe the con that ex-president Trump lays on all his fanatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the gullible little shit that bought Russian Collusion.
> LOL!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## woodwork201

Bobob said:


> That is your experience. I know someone who was in bed with the virus for 6 weeks
> and her experience was not that of the common cold. My family had it (all 5 of 'em)
> and their experience was not that of the common cold. Everybody is different, aye?



My wife had it and spent three weeks in three different hospitalizations and was sent home on hospice to die... but recovered.  No; it's not a common cold.


----------



## woodwork201

You guys remind me of the guys who swore Al Capone was innocent on all other charges and they screwed him by getting him on tax evasion.  How many things has Trump been caught doing that were illegal?  It's why his own people turned him in for that call to Ukraine.  Then the call to the Georgia secretary of state and told them to come up with 160,000 votes.  That's all I need Trump said.  But you think he's innocent?  Because Mueller didn't have enough evidence to charge a sitting president, isn't all that surprising.

But what did Mueller say afterward?

*Special counsel Robert Mueller: ‘If we had had confidence that’ President Trump ‘clearly did not commit a crime, we would have said so’*
[/QUOTE]

Is that the standard for conviction today - that the prosecutor who, after spending 35 million dollars and a prosecutorial staff of 100+ working on it for a year, couldn't find any proof of a crime,  still has confidence that you committed a crime?

Unfortunately, that is how it generally works; TV has made it where juries start with the assumption of guilt - or why else would a person be in court.


----------



## 22lcidw

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 percent of americans really aren't all that interested in politics.  Sure, they vote.  After that, not so much.  This isn't a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re absolutely wrong.  Knowing what and who you are voting for is important.  I research the issues and candidates.  When I vote, I know a lot more that the party affiliation of the candidate and what the TV and radio ads say about a proposition.  Being an informed voter is important, no one should just walk into the polling place and blindly vote the party line or base their vote on media ads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Researching the candidates and issues is something the Demorat voters and Biden fans never do initforme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know anti abortion, denying global warming, supporting conspiracy theories about elections, being anti gay, racist, anti immigrant, trickle down aint the way to go
Click to expand...

Its the bad side of all the results of all this enlightenment we have had.  Progs do not admit they ph uked up with agendas. So they blame someone else for it. Its the Deplorables fault! If your agendas had real teeth for consequences for abusing the social laws passed we would not be in this position. And there are plenty of Deplorables who are not against all the agendas.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> You guys remind me of the guys who swore Al Capone was innocent on all other charges and they screwed him by getting him on tax evasion. How many things has Trump been caught doing that were illegal? It's why his own people turned him in for that call to Ukraine. Then the call to the Georgia secretary of state and told them to come up with 160,000 votes. That's all I need Trump said. But you think he's innocent? Because Mueller didn't have enough evidence to charge a sitting president, isn't all that surprising.



The Mueller investigation cost us 25 million dollars, he hired an all anti-Trump staff, and they still found nothing.  The only people to collude with the Russians were the DNC and Hillary Clinton.  That we know for sure.  

Nobody on Trump's side turned him in for anything, especially a phone call where he did nothing wrong and broke no laws.  It was Vindman all along and Schiff Face didn't have the guts to tell Congress.  Vindman was part of the deep state.  The only person to do a quid-pro-quo was  VP Joe Biden.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> This is why conservatives and Republicans are racist. If you are still arguing against Floyd then you are a racist. Just like you were when you defended Zimmerman.



Zimmerman, the half-Hispanic?  

Zimmerman was attacked and had every legal authority to use deadly force, so there is nothing to defend there.  You are allowed to use deadly force when attacked.


----------



## sealybobo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys remind me of the guys who swore Al Capone was innocent on all other charges and they screwed him by getting him on tax evasion. How many things has Trump been caught doing that were illegal? It's why his own people turned him in for that call to Ukraine. Then the call to the Georgia secretary of state and told them to come up with 160,000 votes. That's all I need Trump said. But you think he's innocent? Because Mueller didn't have enough evidence to charge a sitting president, isn't all that surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mueller investigation cost us 25 million dollars, he hired an all anti-Trump staff, and they still found nothing.  The only people to collude with the Russians were the DNC and Hillary Clinton.  That we know for sure.
> 
> Nobody on Trump's side turned him in for anything, especially a phone call where he did nothing wrong and broke no laws.  It was Vindman all along and Schiff Face didn't have the guts to tell Congress.  Vindman was part of the deep state.  The only person to do a quid-pro-quo was  VP Joe Biden.
Click to expand...

Black is white, up is down, small is big, dumb is smart, light is dark, hard is soft ray.


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be outlawed after say the 2nd trimester except for medical reasons (enough time to figure it out), and elective abortions shouldn't be paid for by taxpayer money. I think in this day an age anyone who has a birth control abortion is a fucking moron or just lazy.
> 
> Figured you were an atheist asshole.
> 
> SJW progs are the biggest liars on the planet, just look at how you idiots lie about the Georgia law.
> 
> and of course, as always, go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the best advertisement for atheism.  Weren't you the one who wished I lived to see my kids die?  Yea, I don't believe a god visited your ancestors not do I believe assholes like you go to heaven.  It's a joke.  Wishful ignorant thinking.  You're really a christian?  Funny shit.
> 
> And it is illegal past a certain point already unless for medical reasons.  I don't know what the cut off is but I assume doctors and women came up with that cut off a long time ago.  The only exception is if you find out you are having a severely retarded baby.  Then you can late term abort.
> 
> 90% of us would late term abort rather than raise a severely retarded child.  Even pro lifers if met with that situation they would late term abort.  But most say they wouldn't because they don't know themselves.  It's easy to say you would raise the retard when it's not real.  I see a guy pushing his mongoloid around.  No thanks.  Abort that.
> 
> I'm Greek.  We would have thrown the baby in the pit of death.
> 
> Abortions should be paid for by tax payers because tax payers are all about paying less taxes dummy.  More abortions means less taxes.  It's not cheaper to keep er.
> 
> If we are lying about the Georgia law why are corporations warning Georgia not to pass those laws?  Are corporations stupid?  No.  You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm agnostic at best actually, what I don't have is the abject hatred of religion you have. That's what puts the asshole in asshole atheist.
> 
> Then why are State like NY passing laws making it legal basically until the point of birth?
> 
> Ah, eugenics support, and you call me the asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it might come out a severe retard and they find out the day of birth.  Kill it.  I'm not taking care of that for the rest of my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about people aborting gay fetuses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  Like what if in the future we can tell if a baby is going to be gay, left handed, have the Alzheimers gene or be a female.  Should we be able to abort them?  No.
> 
> But severely retarded yes.
Click to expand...


Down's syndrome people can lead full happy lives. 

Eugenics is Eugenics. it's amazing where you want to put the line.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What business is it of yours?
> 
> If you want to vote in person, by all means do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should have to do it.  No more catering to the stupid and politically ignorant to get them to vote.  If you are too lazy to vote in person, it means you don't care enough about it, and likely don't know WTF you are even voting on which is why the commies are doing what they are doing.
> 
> The more stupid lazy people who vote, the better chances Democrats have of winning, and they know that fully well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> Everyone should be able to vote without bossy A-Holes telling them it can’t be too easy or everyone will want to do it.
> 
> You want it hard to vote?
> How about we make everyone run five miles before they are allowed to vote?
> How about we put the voting booths at the top of the Empire State Building and everyone has to walk to the top to be allowed to vote.
> 
> That way, people will appreciate the privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with making lazy dregs, yourself included, get off your pelosi, walk or drive to nearest voting station, show an ID to prove who you are, and vote.  Easier than going to the 7-11 and getting your 40oz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, I could go over my ballot, vote on my Kitchen Table and drop it in the mailbox.
> I am done weeks before you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you be allowed to fill out a fake mailin ballot?  Only military should have that option, way too easy to corrupt the voting process with fake mailins like your dead voters fill out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly can you “fake” a mail in?
> 
> Explain the process to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure dimmer.....you collect massive amounts of these fake leftyvirus mailins, and drive them to the voting station after you claim to have stopped counting for the night.  Then you mark "Biden" only and scribble a signature and do as many of these as you can in about 6 hours.  They all count for Pinochijoe, nobody ever bothers to check the actual ballots, and you make up the deficit overnight.  repeat in 4 other states.  What you were napping on election night??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrongwinger as always has shit all over his face in embarrassment.lol
Click to expand...

LA RAM, as always
Is my Bitch


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> Black is white, up is down, small is big, dumb is smart, light is dark, hard is soft ray.


Bobobrainless is straight, Bobobrainless is intelligent, Bobobrainless ever actually wrestled.......


----------



## hunarcy

Dadoalex said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of millions of fans are not supportive of Georgia's racist voter suppression efforts.
> AND
> What do you do if those players pull out?
> 
> May come as something of a surprise but a huge portion of the people you worship on the fields are the same ones you would try to keep from voting.
> 
> Maybe if you fix what's broken you don't have to attack what isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tens of millions of fans believe the lies people like you have spread about Georgia's law.  I believe it is  actually less restrictive to vote in Georgia than it is in New York State or California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well guess what?
> No one cares what you believe because, and listen closely....
> Those laws were passed to prevent Black people from voting and in the off chance they do get to vote...
> To make absolutely sure their votes don't count.
> 
> Those aren't lies.
> You can express an opinion about the effect of the laws but you cannot deny their intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a lying propagandist and I won't waste time reading your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> known as Dadoalex
> 
> bye stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 477386
Click to expand...


Yes, you are.


----------



## sealybobo

martybegan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be outlawed after say the 2nd trimester except for medical reasons (enough time to figure it out), and elective abortions shouldn't be paid for by taxpayer money. I think in this day an age anyone who has a birth control abortion is a fucking moron or just lazy.
> 
> Figured you were an atheist asshole.
> 
> SJW progs are the biggest liars on the planet, just look at how you idiots lie about the Georgia law.
> 
> and of course, as always, go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the best advertisement for atheism.  Weren't you the one who wished I lived to see my kids die?  Yea, I don't believe a god visited your ancestors not do I believe assholes like you go to heaven.  It's a joke.  Wishful ignorant thinking.  You're really a christian?  Funny shit.
> 
> And it is illegal past a certain point already unless for medical reasons.  I don't know what the cut off is but I assume doctors and women came up with that cut off a long time ago.  The only exception is if you find out you are having a severely retarded baby.  Then you can late term abort.
> 
> 90% of us would late term abort rather than raise a severely retarded child.  Even pro lifers if met with that situation they would late term abort.  But most say they wouldn't because they don't know themselves.  It's easy to say you would raise the retard when it's not real.  I see a guy pushing his mongoloid around.  No thanks.  Abort that.
> 
> I'm Greek.  We would have thrown the baby in the pit of death.
> 
> Abortions should be paid for by tax payers because tax payers are all about paying less taxes dummy.  More abortions means less taxes.  It's not cheaper to keep er.
> 
> If we are lying about the Georgia law why are corporations warning Georgia not to pass those laws?  Are corporations stupid?  No.  You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm agnostic at best actually, what I don't have is the abject hatred of religion you have. That's what puts the asshole in asshole atheist.
> 
> Then why are State like NY passing laws making it legal basically until the point of birth?
> 
> Ah, eugenics support, and you call me the asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it might come out a severe retard and they find out the day of birth.  Kill it.  I'm not taking care of that for the rest of my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about people aborting gay fetuses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  Like what if in the future we can tell if a baby is going to be gay, left handed, have the Alzheimers gene or be a female.  Should we be able to abort them?  No.
> 
> But severely retarded yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Down's syndrome people can lead full happy lives.
> 
> Eugenics is Eugenics. it's amazing where you want to put the line.
Click to expand...

I want to leave it where it is.  You guys are the ones trying to make it harder and more restrictive.  

I don't know about Down Syndrom or if that's what the baby has when the doctor turns to the parents and says do you want to abort it in the last trimester.  You can feel free to lead a full happy life pushing a severely retarded person around town.  I see those people.  I wouldn't want that life.  Kill the kid or me.

Chances are we allow these late term abortions because otherwise a lot of couples would put that retard up for adoption and no one would adopt and it would become a ward of the state.  The state doesn't want that.

Didn't the Kennedy's have a retarded family member and they gave her a lobotomy when she got to puberty because she was too horny?  True story.  Figures a retarded Kennedy would be horny all the time.  LOL


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be outlawed after say the 2nd trimester except for medical reasons (enough time to figure it out), and elective abortions shouldn't be paid for by taxpayer money. I think in this day an age anyone who has a birth control abortion is a fucking moron or just lazy.
> 
> Figured you were an atheist asshole.
> 
> SJW progs are the biggest liars on the planet, just look at how you idiots lie about the Georgia law.
> 
> and of course, as always, go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the best advertisement for atheism.  Weren't you the one who wished I lived to see my kids die?  Yea, I don't believe a god visited your ancestors not do I believe assholes like you go to heaven.  It's a joke.  Wishful ignorant thinking.  You're really a christian?  Funny shit.
> 
> And it is illegal past a certain point already unless for medical reasons.  I don't know what the cut off is but I assume doctors and women came up with that cut off a long time ago.  The only exception is if you find out you are having a severely retarded baby.  Then you can late term abort.
> 
> 90% of us would late term abort rather than raise a severely retarded child.  Even pro lifers if met with that situation they would late term abort.  But most say they wouldn't because they don't know themselves.  It's easy to say you would raise the retard when it's not real.  I see a guy pushing his mongoloid around.  No thanks.  Abort that.
> 
> I'm Greek.  We would have thrown the baby in the pit of death.
> 
> Abortions should be paid for by tax payers because tax payers are all about paying less taxes dummy.  More abortions means less taxes.  It's not cheaper to keep er.
> 
> If we are lying about the Georgia law why are corporations warning Georgia not to pass those laws?  Are corporations stupid?  No.  You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm agnostic at best actually, what I don't have is the abject hatred of religion you have. That's what puts the asshole in asshole atheist.
> 
> Then why are State like NY passing laws making it legal basically until the point of birth?
> 
> Ah, eugenics support, and you call me the asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it might come out a severe retard and they find out the day of birth.  Kill it.  I'm not taking care of that for the rest of my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about people aborting gay fetuses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  Like what if in the future we can tell if a baby is going to be gay, left handed, have the Alzheimers gene or be a female.  Should we be able to abort them?  No.
> 
> But severely retarded yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Down's syndrome people can lead full happy lives.
> 
> Eugenics is Eugenics. it's amazing where you want to put the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to leave it where it is.  You guys are the ones trying to make it harder and more restrictive.
> 
> I don't know about Down Syndrom or if that's what the baby has when the doctor turns to the parents and says do you want to abort it in the last trimester.  You can feel free to lead a full happy life pushing a severely retarded person around town.  I see those people.  I wouldn't want that life.  Kill the kid or me.
> 
> Chances are we allow these late term abortions because otherwise a lot of couples would put that retard up for adoption and no one would adopt and it would become a ward of the state.  The state doesn't want that.
> 
> Didn't the Kennedy's have a retarded family member and they gave her a lobotomy when she got to puberty because she was too horny?  True story.  Figures a retarded Kennedy would be horny all the time.  LOL
Click to expand...


Not me, men AND WOMEN in States where they think it is akin to murder. 

Your side is as usual over-reacting and implementing "kill the second before birth" laws that just validate the pro-life sides viewpoints of your ilk. 

Yavhol, mein heir eugenics unt gud.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be outlawed after say the 2nd trimester except for medical reasons (enough time to figure it out), and elective abortions shouldn't be paid for by taxpayer money. I think in this day an age anyone who has a birth control abortion is a fucking moron or just lazy.
> 
> Figured you were an atheist asshole.
> 
> SJW progs are the biggest liars on the planet, just look at how you idiots lie about the Georgia law.
> 
> and of course, as always, go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the best advertisement for atheism.  Weren't you the one who wished I lived to see my kids die?  Yea, I don't believe a god visited your ancestors not do I believe assholes like you go to heaven.  It's a joke.  Wishful ignorant thinking.  You're really a christian?  Funny shit.
> 
> And it is illegal past a certain point already unless for medical reasons.  I don't know what the cut off is but I assume doctors and women came up with that cut off a long time ago.  The only exception is if you find out you are having a severely retarded baby.  Then you can late term abort.
> 
> 90% of us would late term abort rather than raise a severely retarded child.  Even pro lifers if met with that situation they would late term abort.  But most say they wouldn't because they don't know themselves.  It's easy to say you would raise the retard when it's not real.  I see a guy pushing his mongoloid around.  No thanks.  Abort that.
> 
> I'm Greek.  We would have thrown the baby in the pit of death.
> 
> Abortions should be paid for by tax payers because tax payers are all about paying less taxes dummy.  More abortions means less taxes.  It's not cheaper to keep er.
> 
> If we are lying about the Georgia law why are corporations warning Georgia not to pass those laws?  Are corporations stupid?  No.  You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm agnostic at best actually, what I don't have is the abject hatred of religion you have. That's what puts the asshole in asshole atheist.
> 
> Then why are State like NY passing laws making it legal basically until the point of birth?
> 
> Ah, eugenics support, and you call me the asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it might come out a severe retard and they find out the day of birth.  Kill it.  I'm not taking care of that for the rest of my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about people aborting gay fetuses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  Like what if in the future we can tell if a baby is going to be gay, left handed, have the Alzheimers gene or be a female.  Should we be able to abort them?  No.
> 
> But severely retarded yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Down's syndrome people can lead full happy lives.
> 
> Eugenics is Eugenics. it's amazing where you want to put the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to leave it where it is.  You guys are the ones trying to make it harder and more restrictive.
> 
> I don't know about Down Syndrom or if that's what the baby has when the doctor turns to the parents and says do you want to abort it in the last trimester.  You can feel free to lead a full happy life pushing a severely retarded person around town.  I see those people.  I wouldn't want that life.  Kill the kid or me.
> 
> Chances are we allow these late term abortions because otherwise a lot of couples would put that retard up for adoption and no one would adopt and it would become a ward of the state.  The state doesn't want that.
> 
> Didn't the Kennedy's have a retarded family member and they gave her a lobotomy when she got to puberty because she was too horny?  True story.  Figures a retarded Kennedy would be horny all the time.  LOL
Click to expand...


You truly are a low-life, fucking scumbag piece of shit.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be outlawed after say the 2nd trimester except for medical reasons (enough time to figure it out), and elective abortions shouldn't be paid for by taxpayer money. I think in this day an age anyone who has a birth control abortion is a fucking moron or just lazy.
> 
> Figured you were an atheist asshole.
> 
> SJW progs are the biggest liars on the planet, just look at how you idiots lie about the Georgia law.
> 
> and of course, as always, go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the best advertisement for atheism.  Weren't you the one who wished I lived to see my kids die?  Yea, I don't believe a god visited your ancestors not do I believe assholes like you go to heaven.  It's a joke.  Wishful ignorant thinking.  You're really a christian?  Funny shit.
> 
> And it is illegal past a certain point already unless for medical reasons.  I don't know what the cut off is but I assume doctors and women came up with that cut off a long time ago.  The only exception is if you find out you are having a severely retarded baby.  Then you can late term abort.
> 
> 90% of us would late term abort rather than raise a severely retarded child.  Even pro lifers if met with that situation they would late term abort.  But most say they wouldn't because they don't know themselves.  It's easy to say you would raise the retard when it's not real.  I see a guy pushing his mongoloid around.  No thanks.  Abort that.
> 
> I'm Greek.  We would have thrown the baby in the pit of death.
> 
> Abortions should be paid for by tax payers because tax payers are all about paying less taxes dummy.  More abortions means less taxes.  It's not cheaper to keep er.
> 
> If we are lying about the Georgia law why are corporations warning Georgia not to pass those laws?  Are corporations stupid?  No.  You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm agnostic at best actually, what I don't have is the abject hatred of religion you have. That's what puts the asshole in asshole atheist.
> 
> Then why are State like NY passing laws making it legal basically until the point of birth?
> 
> Ah, eugenics support, and you call me the asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it might come out a severe retard and they find out the day of birth.  Kill it.  I'm not taking care of that for the rest of my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about people aborting gay fetuses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  Like what if in the future we can tell if a baby is going to be gay, left handed, have the Alzheimers gene or be a female.  Should we be able to abort them?  No.
> 
> But severely retarded yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Down's syndrome people can lead full happy lives.
> 
> Eugenics is Eugenics. it's amazing where you want to put the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to leave it where it is.  You guys are the ones trying to make it harder and more restrictive.
> 
> I don't know about Down Syndrom or if that's what the baby has when the doctor turns to the parents and says do you want to abort it in the last trimester.  You can feel free to lead a full happy life pushing a severely retarded person around town.  I see those people.  I wouldn't want that life.  Kill the kid or me.
> 
> Chances are we allow these late term abortions because otherwise a lot of couples would put that retard up for adoption and no one would adopt and it would become a ward of the state.  The state doesn't want that.
> 
> Didn't the Kennedy's have a retarded family member and they gave her a lobotomy when she got to puberty because she was too horny?  True story.  Figures a retarded Kennedy would be horny all the time.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly are a low-life, fucking scumbag piece of shit.
Click to expand...


You'd probably late term abort it too if you were in that situation.  









						Rosemary Kennedy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




In her early young adult years, Rosemary Kennedy experienced seizures and violent mood swings. In response to these issues, Rosemary's father arranged a prefrontal lobotomy for Rosemary in 1941 when she was 23 years of age. The procedure left Rosemary permanently incapacitated and rendered her unable to speak intelligibly.

Rosemary Kennedy spent most of the rest of her life being cared for at St. Coletta, an institution in Jefferson, Wisconsin. The truth about her situation and whereabouts was kept secret for decades. While she was initially isolated from her siblings and extended family following her lobotomy, Rosemary visited with them during her later life.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be outlawed after say the 2nd trimester except for medical reasons (enough time to figure it out), and elective abortions shouldn't be paid for by taxpayer money. I think in this day an age anyone who has a birth control abortion is a fucking moron or just lazy.
> 
> Figured you were an atheist asshole.
> 
> SJW progs are the biggest liars on the planet, just look at how you idiots lie about the Georgia law.
> 
> and of course, as always, go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the best advertisement for atheism.  Weren't you the one who wished I lived to see my kids die?  Yea, I don't believe a god visited your ancestors not do I believe assholes like you go to heaven.  It's a joke.  Wishful ignorant thinking.  You're really a christian?  Funny shit.
> 
> And it is illegal past a certain point already unless for medical reasons.  I don't know what the cut off is but I assume doctors and women came up with that cut off a long time ago.  The only exception is if you find out you are having a severely retarded baby.  Then you can late term abort.
> 
> 90% of us would late term abort rather than raise a severely retarded child.  Even pro lifers if met with that situation they would late term abort.  But most say they wouldn't because they don't know themselves.  It's easy to say you would raise the retard when it's not real.  I see a guy pushing his mongoloid around.  No thanks.  Abort that.
> 
> I'm Greek.  We would have thrown the baby in the pit of death.
> 
> Abortions should be paid for by tax payers because tax payers are all about paying less taxes dummy.  More abortions means less taxes.  It's not cheaper to keep er.
> 
> If we are lying about the Georgia law why are corporations warning Georgia not to pass those laws?  Are corporations stupid?  No.  You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm agnostic at best actually, what I don't have is the abject hatred of religion you have. That's what puts the asshole in asshole atheist.
> 
> Then why are State like NY passing laws making it legal basically until the point of birth?
> 
> Ah, eugenics support, and you call me the asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it might come out a severe retard and they find out the day of birth.  Kill it.  I'm not taking care of that for the rest of my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about people aborting gay fetuses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  Like what if in the future we can tell if a baby is going to be gay, left handed, have the Alzheimers gene or be a female.  Should we be able to abort them?  No.
> 
> But severely retarded yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Down's syndrome people can lead full happy lives.
> 
> Eugenics is Eugenics. it's amazing where you want to put the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to leave it where it is.  You guys are the ones trying to make it harder and more restrictive.
> 
> I don't know about Down Syndrom or if that's what the baby has when the doctor turns to the parents and says do you want to abort it in the last trimester.  You can feel free to lead a full happy life pushing a severely retarded person around town.  I see those people.  I wouldn't want that life.  Kill the kid or me.
> 
> Chances are we allow these late term abortions because otherwise a lot of couples would put that retard up for adoption and no one would adopt and it would become a ward of the state.  The state doesn't want that.
> 
> Didn't the Kennedy's have a retarded family member and they gave her a lobotomy when she got to puberty because she was too horny?  True story.  Figures a retarded Kennedy would be horny all the time.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly are a low-life, fucking scumbag piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd probably late term abort .....
Click to expand...


Shut the fuck up about what your immoral, diseased little brain thinks I would ever do about anything, you fucking scumbag son of a bitch.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be outlawed after say the 2nd trimester except for medical reasons (enough time to figure it out), and elective abortions shouldn't be paid for by taxpayer money. I think in this day an age anyone who has a birth control abortion is a fucking moron or just lazy.
> 
> Figured you were an atheist asshole.
> 
> SJW progs are the biggest liars on the planet, just look at how you idiots lie about the Georgia law.
> 
> and of course, as always, go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the best advertisement for atheism.  Weren't you the one who wished I lived to see my kids die?  Yea, I don't believe a god visited your ancestors not do I believe assholes like you go to heaven.  It's a joke.  Wishful ignorant thinking.  You're really a christian?  Funny shit.
> 
> And it is illegal past a certain point already unless for medical reasons.  I don't know what the cut off is but I assume doctors and women came up with that cut off a long time ago.  The only exception is if you find out you are having a severely retarded baby.  Then you can late term abort.
> 
> 90% of us would late term abort rather than raise a severely retarded child.  Even pro lifers if met with that situation they would late term abort.  But most say they wouldn't because they don't know themselves.  It's easy to say you would raise the retard when it's not real.  I see a guy pushing his mongoloid around.  No thanks.  Abort that.
> 
> I'm Greek.  We would have thrown the baby in the pit of death.
> 
> Abortions should be paid for by tax payers because tax payers are all about paying less taxes dummy.  More abortions means less taxes.  It's not cheaper to keep er.
> 
> If we are lying about the Georgia law why are corporations warning Georgia not to pass those laws?  Are corporations stupid?  No.  You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm agnostic at best actually, what I don't have is the abject hatred of religion you have. That's what puts the asshole in asshole atheist.
> 
> Then why are State like NY passing laws making it legal basically until the point of birth?
> 
> Ah, eugenics support, and you call me the asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it might come out a severe retard and they find out the day of birth.  Kill it.  I'm not taking care of that for the rest of my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about people aborting gay fetuses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  Like what if in the future we can tell if a baby is going to be gay, left handed, have the Alzheimers gene or be a female.  Should we be able to abort them?  No.
> 
> But severely retarded yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Down's syndrome people can lead full happy lives.
> 
> Eugenics is Eugenics. it's amazing where you want to put the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to leave it where it is.  You guys are the ones trying to make it harder and more restrictive.
> 
> I don't know about Down Syndrom or if that's what the baby has when the doctor turns to the parents and says do you want to abort it in the last trimester.  You can feel free to lead a full happy life pushing a severely retarded person around town.  I see those people.  I wouldn't want that life.  Kill the kid or me.
> 
> Chances are we allow these late term abortions because otherwise a lot of couples would put that retard up for adoption and no one would adopt and it would become a ward of the state.  The state doesn't want that.
> 
> Didn't the Kennedy's have a retarded family member and they gave her a lobotomy when she got to puberty because she was too horny?  True story.  Figures a retarded Kennedy would be horny all the time.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly are a low-life, fucking scumbag piece of shit.
Click to expand...


Fuck you 


Democratic candidate Pete Buttigieg said women undergoing so-called "late-term abortions" do so because "something about the health or the life of the mother ... forces them to make an impossible, unthinkable choice."
A fraction of 1% of abortions are performed in the 3rd trimester, although the non-medical phrase "late-term abortion" leads people to think they're more common.  
Women who undergo abortions later in pregnancy typically do so because of a fetal anomaly or a potentially fatal complication.
"We're talking about women who have perhaps chosen the name, women who have purchased the crib, families that then get the most devastating medical news of their lifetime, something about the health or the life of the mother that forces them to make an impossible, unthinkable choice," he said. 

But Buttigieg and physicians say the focus on "late-term abortions" is misleading. What the phrase means is open to interpretation, since it's not in doctors' vocabulary and is instead used by politicians to "catastrophize" abortions that happen in later pregnancy, according to Dr. Sarah Prager, an OB-GYN and professor at the University of Washington School of Medicine. 

According to the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists, just over 1% of all abortions in the U.S. are performed after 21 weeks gestation, which is six weeks before the end of the second trimester. 

ACOG says women may need later-stage abortions if the fetus is likely to die before or right after birth due to anomalies like anencephaly — when a big portion of the brain, skull and scalp are missing. 

So in reality, you would be a piece of shit to outlaw this option.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be outlawed after say the 2nd trimester except for medical reasons (enough time to figure it out), and elective abortions shouldn't be paid for by taxpayer money. I think in this day an age anyone who has a birth control abortion is a fucking moron or just lazy.
> 
> Figured you were an atheist asshole.
> 
> SJW progs are the biggest liars on the planet, just look at how you idiots lie about the Georgia law.
> 
> and of course, as always, go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the best advertisement for atheism.  Weren't you the one who wished I lived to see my kids die?  Yea, I don't believe a god visited your ancestors not do I believe assholes like you go to heaven.  It's a joke.  Wishful ignorant thinking.  You're really a christian?  Funny shit.
> 
> And it is illegal past a certain point already unless for medical reasons.  I don't know what the cut off is but I assume doctors and women came up with that cut off a long time ago.  The only exception is if you find out you are having a severely retarded baby.  Then you can late term abort.
> 
> 90% of us would late term abort rather than raise a severely retarded child.  Even pro lifers if met with that situation they would late term abort.  But most say they wouldn't because they don't know themselves.  It's easy to say you would raise the retard when it's not real.  I see a guy pushing his mongoloid around.  No thanks.  Abort that.
> 
> I'm Greek.  We would have thrown the baby in the pit of death.
> 
> Abortions should be paid for by tax payers because tax payers are all about paying less taxes dummy.  More abortions means less taxes.  It's not cheaper to keep er.
> 
> If we are lying about the Georgia law why are corporations warning Georgia not to pass those laws?  Are corporations stupid?  No.  You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm agnostic at best actually, what I don't have is the abject hatred of religion you have. That's what puts the asshole in asshole atheist.
> 
> Then why are State like NY passing laws making it legal basically until the point of birth?
> 
> Ah, eugenics support, and you call me the asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it might come out a severe retard and they find out the day of birth.  Kill it.  I'm not taking care of that for the rest of my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about people aborting gay fetuses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  Like what if in the future we can tell if a baby is going to be gay, left handed, have the Alzheimers gene or be a female.  Should we be able to abort them?  No.
> 
> But severely retarded yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Down's syndrome people can lead full happy lives.
> 
> Eugenics is Eugenics. it's amazing where you want to put the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to leave it where it is.  You guys are the ones trying to make it harder and more restrictive.
> 
> I don't know about Down Syndrom or if that's what the baby has when the doctor turns to the parents and says do you want to abort it in the last trimester.  You can feel free to lead a full happy life pushing a severely retarded person around town.  I see those people.  I wouldn't want that life.  Kill the kid or me.
> 
> Chances are we allow these late term abortions because otherwise a lot of couples would put that retard up for adoption and no one would adopt and it would become a ward of the state.  The state doesn't want that.
> 
> Didn't the Kennedy's have a retarded family member and they gave her a lobotomy when she got to puberty because she was too horny?  True story.  Figures a retarded Kennedy would be horny all the time.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly are a low-life, fucking scumbag piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd probably late term abort .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up about what your immoral, diseased little brain thinks I would ever do about anything, you fucking scumbag son of a bitch.
Click to expand...

Like I said, you would be the scumbag if you outlawed late term abortions.  Truth.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> So in reality, .....



Shut the fuck up, you worthless scumbag.


----------



## Unkotare

https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/in-case-anyone-was-wondering.891251/


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

sealybobo said:


> Black is white, up is down, small is big, dumb is smart, light is dark, hard is soft ray.



Nope.  We on the right have the talent to look at the man behind the curtain.  You just want to see whatever Democrats tell you to see.  

Vindman heard Trump asking Zelensky to look into the Biden situation.  That's all he said.  He ran to Schiff and Piglosi to tell them Trump was onto Biden.  They had to move and had to move fast.  They needed a way to shut Zelensky up. 

So they created this phony impeachment scam.  There were no impeachable offenses and no criminal acts by the President, but communists don't care about the Constitution.  In fact they hate the document.  They knew that Zelensky didn't want to get in the middle of a pissing contest between the President and Congress because his country's money came from both entities.  

It worked.  Zelensky didn't say shit about Joe or Hunter.  Anything he knew, he kept to himself.  Later OAN did an interview with Shoken, the prosecutor Biden had fired.  He stated specifically on video he was told he was being thrown out because of Joe's fear of what he would find in the Burisma investigation.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> So in reality, .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up, you worthless scumbag.
Click to expand...

That's it?  That's all you have to come back with?  I must be right.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/in-case-anyone-was-wondering.891251/


Nobody is wondering.  We know you are queer.


----------



## Dadoalex

hunarcy said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, or you may be wrong on this.
> 
> But the point is that MLB has decided to become involved in a contentious political issue instead of concerning itself with the legality of the spit ball and the bean ball.
> 
> Stupid ass move IMHO.  Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.  MLB plays their games largely in government owned facilities and broadcasts their games over the public airwaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of millions of fans are not supportive of Georgia's racist voter suppression efforts.
> AND
> What do you do if those players pull out?
> 
> May come as something of a surprise but a huge portion of the people you worship on the fields are the same ones you would try to keep from voting.
> 
> Maybe if you fix what's broken you don't have to attack what isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tens of millions of fans believe the lies people like you have spread about Georgia's law.  I believe it is  actually less restrictive to vote in Georgia than it is in New York State or California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well guess what?
> No one cares what you believe because, and listen closely....
> Those laws were passed to prevent Black people from voting and in the off chance they do get to vote...
> To make absolutely sure their votes don't count.
> 
> Those aren't lies.
> You can express an opinion about the effect of the laws but you cannot deny their intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a lying propagandist and I won't waste time reading your stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> known as Dadoalex
> 
> bye stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 477386
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are.
Click to expand...

OOOOOO

I'm rubber and you're glue anything you say bounces off me and sticks to you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the NFL.  Then every conservative on TV gets so excited about football as soon as it started up last fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ.
> I grew up loving Baseball..playing baseball...but after the second time they went on strike, me....and many like me,....stopped following MLB.
> Baseball isn't football. Baseball used to be America's game. Those days are long-gone.
> Baseball is something we listened to on a radio in 7th grade.
> Football is totally different.
Click to expand...

You ain’t kidding,the days of baseball  being America’s game are long over with.Football was an after thought at one time,the days when professional sports were not corrupt,people eagerly turned on the radio and had a blast listening to their home team and getting excited when the World Series came around,these days when people here the World Series is getting started,we’re just like ho hum,okay tell me something else we can talk about I have an interest in hearing about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jknowgood said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the NFL.  Then every conservative on TV gets so excited about football as soon as it started up last fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ.
> I grew up loving Baseball..playing baseball...but after the second time they went on strike, me....and many like me,....stopped following MLB.
> Baseball isn't football. Baseball used to be America's game. Those days are long-gone.
> Baseball is something we listened to on a radio in 7th grade.
> Football is totally different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I watched it up until the second strike, I quit watching it also. Done with football also college and pro, sucks because I'm a lifelong Clemson fan.
Click to expand...

How come you are done with college,they are not saints but  they are nowhere near the level of corruption the NFL is? The NFL is 100 times worse,not in the same ballpark.as someone else said earlier,Roger goddel is a piece of shit,worst commissioner ever by leaps and bounds.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hunarcy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pro less restrictive voting rights? Is that even a thing?
> 
> Don't you mean anti-voter oppression?
> 
> What you really mean is you think most of America wants illegal migrants voting in our elections, right?
> Also, you think stealing elections is a right....if you're a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I mean what the republicans are doing is suppression of the vote and the all star Baseball league can boycott Atlanta whenever they see fit.
> 
> There has been NO PROOF that the election was fraudulent and really tramp did win.  Biden won fair and square and TRAMP LOST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Biden won fair and square..."
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Click to expand...

Penelope sure gets paid a lot to tell her lies and get all the ass beatings she gets,excellent post hunarcy best damn one on here


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the author, I grew up listening to Koufax and Drysdale and when I became an adult went to 81 Angels games a year for years. MLB Baseball became dead to me a few years ago. I’ve pleaded with our local minor league team to stay out of politics. We’ll see if that lasts.
Click to expand...

Man you are one lucky dog,I am jeoulous you got to see Koufax and Drysdale.  I assume you also got to see Rod Carew play? Man I will really be bummed out if you say yes Weatherman2020


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hacked the DNC server and provided Trump information he could use against Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DNC server was an inside job as no evidence was found of internet data transfer.  In other words, somebody from the inside (a Democrat) got in there with a jump drive and copied that material.
> 
> Furthermore the commies refused to let the FBI investigate those servers for obvious reasons.   They decided to hire a private company (one they could control) instead.
> 
> It had absolutely nothing to do with Russia.
> 
> The only people known to deal with Russia to get dirt on an opponent was Hillary Clinton and the DNC.
Click to expand...

 As always everyday here shill wrongwinger gets his ass handed to him on a platter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Batcat said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched perhaps ten baseball games since the “the strike.” Before “the strike“ I regularly watched baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 90's, we had a great team with extremely talented players.  While I never went inside to watch them unless we had bad weather, I did listen to the Indians games on the radio because I spend much of my time in the yard during global warming.  After all, global warming is short lived here up north.
> 
> Today I wouldn't watch them even if they were headed to the world series.  Besides the bullshit going on now, the management of the team got politically correct last year, changing the emblems of the team to not offend the four or five Indians that protested outside the stadium on opening day, and now even talk about changing the team name entirely.
> 
> If we don't start taking a stand against entertainment that takes a political stance, they will keep doing it.  As the old saying goes, money talks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teams are named after people, animals or things that are admirable. Fans don’t give their favorite team a name like Cockroaches, Mosquitoes or Perverts.
> 
> We live in a time when the democrats hope to divide our nation into tribes that all distrust each other and hate the evil white man. The interesting factor in this movement is the Democratic Party is led by evil white men.
> 
> Obviously this divide and conquer tactic hopes to destroy our nation as it is. The question is what do the democrats hope to replace the United States with? I suspect the Dems hope a weak Untied States will enable their wonderful socialist  Global Government to emerge and implement policies to fight Global Warming (the Democratic Party’s religion). What is more likely is the Chinese will take over the world and rule it with an iron fist.
Click to expand...

 Excellent post,well said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

K9Buck said:


> Funny how all of these corporations, as well as Democrats, that are condemning Georiga have no problem with the Chinese.


Man you are not kidding.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgia- 19 days early vote and no questions absentee voting.
> Biden’s Delaware - no early voting and no absentee voting unless out of State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Basically, the worst-case scenario is that the* state legislature does not like the outcome in a county, takes over and puts in a new board, suspends the existing board, does not certify the elections until they are certifying the election results that they want,” Wan says.*
> Georgia Has Enacted Sweeping Changes to Its Voting Law | Time
> 
> Kemp has a reelection in 2022 and he wants all republicans to win the state, and him included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.....he wants the voters to decide.....and considering the fact that Biden forced MLB to pull out of Georgia....all they have to do is make sure that the Democrats can't cheat anymore, because Georgia voters hate Democrats now. Even black folks hate the motherfuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden didn't have any say about it, the MBA decided themselves to pull out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.....and if you believe that I have a bridge in Brooklyn I wanna sell........just how gullible can you get.
> 
> We have video of Biden bribing Ukrainian officials to drop an investigation over his son and corruption.....and you don't think it's possible that Biden...flapping his mouth about "Jim Crow Laws on Steroids" isn't a thinly veiled threat? Trust me....somebody visited MLB offices with lawers threatening legal action. Obama used to pull that stunt every other day when he was in office. He even sent armies of lawyers up to Alaska to fuck with Sarah Palin. Yet you SOBs have the nerve to accuse Trump of threatening the Georgia Attorney General. What a crock of shit!!!
Click to expand...

Time fir Penelope to buy that bridge from you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you ever an idiot,if he tells me to take the vaccine I will not take it you moron and you keep evading that of course no wrongdoing was found in the investigations,we got the most corrupt court system in the world dumbass not to mention they all never got to present the evidence idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they got to present evidence and they have done several audits and recounts even Trump's election commission member said it was a clean fight. But you just can't fathom being a loser, sorry, next time don't invest so much emotional involvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go lying again.you ignore all the death threats whistleblowers received the dead people voting,the illegal after hours mail in voting in all the swing states,all the people being turned away from counting the votes,the people sent home for a phony water break story where there was no water break and they started pulling underneath the tables and the paddy in charge had a long criminal past history,as always you have shit in your face with your lies troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, seek counseling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting you were checkmated after the cat got the tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going after another Democrat I see.  I never see you arguing with Republicans.
Click to expand...

        As always sealybobo err smellybozos thanks for proving you have Alzheimer’s diseace, The fact you can’t remember the dozens of times I have told you political chic she is as much a stupid fuck troll as you are ignoring how both parties are corrupt and one in the same .I have always told her many times on her threads as well as I have with you she is as much a stupid fuck troll as you are because she is as much a coward as you are,you both ignore facts that bush and Obama are the best of pals and that Obama was a clone of Bush expanding eveything he started.I have told both mudwhistle and pc off the truth they are stupid fucks ignoring that Reagan was the most corrupt president ever dumbass liar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fraud Elections have consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea like the fraud president getting hit on 9-11, lying us into Iraq and causing the greatest recession since the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which your boy Obama expanded on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen you stupid little shit.  Bush started a war in the middle east.  If it gets out of control and spreads to Syria and Yemen and all those other places, we're in big trouble.
> 
> You may not like how Obama handled the war in the middle east but he didn't keep us there because he's evil and wanted to.  It's because we can't leave yet.  And anyone he bombed, he felt like they needed to be bombed.
> 
> Don't forget Trump bombed a Iranian General in a fucking airport.  I can't believe that didn't start a war with Iran.  I can't believe they haven't paid us back for that, YET.  Hopefully because we kicked Trump out, they will forgive us for what we did.  Imagine if they bombed one of our generals.
> 
> NOW, you stupid shit.  Close your eyes.  Imagine this.  Imagine if in 2015 Obama bombed an Iranian General at an airport.  Would you have supported such a move?  I doubt it based on the fact you call bombing Yemen and Syria "Obama's War's".
Click to expand...

hey stupid shit lying shill stop lying about Obama,the majority of the board knows he kept us in syria because he was evil that he was an even bigger mass murderer of women and children than bush was expanding what he started,you are the only fucking idiot that says bombing Syria and Yemen were not obamas wars.Obama ordered ten times more drione attacks o citizens than bush did you lying asshole shill.

Obama has participated in the coverup of 9/11 covering fir his lover bush.very prominent people tried to get him to start a new investigation into it and he basically told them to fuck off.

Snowden even said Obama was as much of a traiter to America as bush was,that he did nothing to try and help just as bush  did,your lies have been exposed by me as always,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider you think this past election was rigged, so who gives a fuck what a brainwashed nut thinks. Wrong both times ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely right.  Nobody cried more in the past about election fraud than you on the left. Now the commies are trying to pass election law so they can never lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Georgia and kentucky republicans are trying to pass laws to help them win elections by making it harder for poor people. Aka black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people need an ID to get their benefits anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progeny. What a dick thing to say.
> 
> What did I say to get you to wish that I see my kids die you little bitch? You like to private message people that you wish they live to see their kids die? fuck off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just returning the disdain you have for people like me in a tangible way.
> 
> At least I am honest about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confirm I’m on the right side. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just pretend you aren't a hateful twat. Your side is the side of control and tyranny.
> 
> BAKE THAT FUCKING CAKE PEASANT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of like how you guys pretend to care about life in the womb but as soon as it's born you don't give AF.
> 
> I don't pretend anything.  And I'll be honest, I'd love to be able to talk negatively about your family.  I would just never say I wish someone would outlive their children, get Alzheimers or Cancer.
> 
> Although I was hoping Trump would have got horribly sick from Corona.  I wasn't happy Herman Cain died but I did think it was funny he was at a Trump rally 2 weeks prior.  I told you so.   Sort of asked for it no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't care about abortion as much as you think I do. I just find it comical that people try to convince themselves they are not killing another living human to justify it.
> 
> Nah, you just want to demolish people's rights because you hate them. Much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you agree with us that life is not so precious we should outlaw abortion.  You probably agree we are overpopulated and you don't want to pay for some poor woman's baby for the next 18 years.  If you are a republican this must have caused cognitive dissonance.  On one hand you want to be anti abortion but on the other hand you want to cut funding to help poor women feed, educate, insure and house these children for the next 18 years.
> 
> A seed in a woman's womb is about as precious as a chicken I cut it's head off and cook it for dinner.  The only person who killed anything is the woman who didn't want to have the kid.  That's on her and he god.  Plus a lot of us don't really believe in god.  Even a lot of people who say they do, they don't.  For example if you say you believe in a god then I would say you are the perfect example of an evil dick who believes he is going to heaven because he belongs to a particular cult.  A cult that doesn't even make him a good person.  Not required.  Just say you believe and you are a member and become a god when you die.  Live forever, always happy and never die again???  Really?
> 
> Republicans are liars and idiots.  Or rich and greedy.  I doubt you are the latter.
Click to expand...

Yes republicans like Romney bush,graham and Reagan are liars same as you are and same as the Demorat party you worship is. The party that is burning down buildings  all in demorat controlled cities.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't discount the fact that since Trump becoming POTUS violent crime and murders have been way up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't start going up until the Democrat sponsored riots.  You know, the _summer of love_, the people that Whorris started a fund for to bail them out so they can get back out there to riot some more.
Click to expand...

        Smellybozo as always gets his ass checkmated by you Ray From Cleveland


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hacked the DNC server and provided Trump information he could use against Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DNC server was an inside job as no evidence was found of internet data transfer.  In other words, somebody from the inside (a Democrat) got in there with a jump drive and copied that material.
> 
> Furthermore the commies refused to let the FBI investigate those servers for obvious reasons.   They decided to hire a private company (one they could control) instead.
> 
> It had absolutely nothing to do with Russia.
> 
> The only people known to deal with Russia to get dirt on an opponent was Hillary Clinton and the DNC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always everyday here shill wrongwinger gets his ass handed to him on a platter.
Click to expand...


Ray has smellybozo ever said  to you “I never see you arguing with republicans”  proving to the entire board he has Alzheimer’s after he sees you himself with his own eyes many times telling off troll political chic what an idiot she is because she does the same thing he does,ignore that both parties are corrupt and one in the same and that Obama was a clone of Bush expanding what he started? I even told him he should marry her at least twice cause she ignores how corrupt the gop party is same as he does with the dems showing her stupidity dodging those facts pretending they are not the best of pals same as smellybozo does with the dems they would make a perfect couple don’t you think?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture!!! And most of American is pro less restrictive voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans hate America.
> 
> Next they will boycott Hot Dogs and Apple Pie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid bastards will do what their lord and master Trump tells them to do, what a bunch of tools and fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you ever an idiot,if he tells me to take the vaccine I will not take it you moron and you keep evading that of course no wrongdoing was found in the investigations,we got the most corrupt court system in the world dumbass not to mention they all never got to present the evidence idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they got to present evidence and they have done several audits and recounts even Trump's election commission member said it was a clean fight. But you just can't fathom being a loser, sorry, next time don't invest so much emotional involvement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go lying again.you ignore all the death threats whistleblowers received the dead people voting,the illegal after hours mail in voting in all the swing states,all the people being turned away from counting the votes,the people sent home for a phony water break story where there was no water break and they started pulling underneath the tables and the paddy in charge had a long criminal past history,as always you have shit in your face with your lies troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, seek counseling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting you were checkmated after the cat got the tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going after another Democrat I see.  I never see you arguing with Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always sealybobo err smellybozos thanks for proving you have Alzheimer’s diseace, The fact you can’t remember the dozens of times I have told you political chic she is as much a stupid fuck troll as you are ignoring how both parties are corrupt and one in the same .I have always told her many times on her threads as well as I have with you she is as much a stupid fuck troll as you are because she is as much a coward as you are,you both ignore facts that bush and Obama are the best of pals and that Obama was a clone of Bush expanding eveything he started.I have told both mudwhistle and pc off the truth they are stupid fucks ignoring that Reagan was the most corrupt president ever dumbass liar.
Click to expand...

Oh and I have also told mudwhistle the truth what a stupid fuck idiot  he is ignoring thst both parties are corrupt and one in the same and what a chicken shit coward he is for ignoring his hero Reagan ran the most corrupt administration ever at the time same as stupid ass idiot pc does,those two cowards do the same you do when I take them to school how corrupt and evil he is,they both put their tail between their legs and run off same as you do on Obamas corruption and how evil he is.so enough of your bullshit lies you have not seen me argue with republicans liar.


----------



## jknowgood

LA RAM FAN said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the NFL.  Then every conservative on TV gets so excited about football as soon as it started up last fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ.
> I grew up loving Baseball..playing baseball...but after the second time they went on strike, me....and many like me,....stopped following MLB.
> Baseball isn't football. Baseball used to be America's game. Those days are long-gone.
> Baseball is something we listened to on a radio in 7th grade.
> Football is totally different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I watched it up until the second strike, I quit watching it also. Done with football also college and pro, sucks because I'm a lifelong Clemson fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come you are done with college,they are not saints but  they are nowhere near the level of corruption the NFL is? The NFL is 100 times worse,not in the same ballpark.as someone else said earlier,Roger goddel is a piece of shit,worst commissioner ever by leaps and bounds.
Click to expand...

Clemson backed blm, a totally racist organization.


----------



## mudwhistle

jknowgood said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodwork201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they said about the NFL.  Then every conservative on TV gets so excited about football as soon as it started up last fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ.
> I grew up loving Baseball..playing baseball...but after the second time they went on strike, me....and many like me,....stopped following MLB.
> Baseball isn't football. Baseball used to be America's game. Those days are long-gone.
> Baseball is something we listened to on a radio in 7th grade.
> Football is totally different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I watched it up until the second strike, I quit watching it also. Done with football also college and pro, sucks because I'm a lifelong Clemson fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come you are done with college,they are not saints but  they are nowhere near the level of corruption the NFL is? The NFL is 100 times worse,not in the same ballpark.as someone else said earlier,Roger goddel is a piece of shit,worst commissioner ever by leaps and bounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clemson backed blm, a totally racist organization.
Click to expand...

Many of my relatives fell for the scam and backed them.
They all figured that because the government backed black-communists roaming our streets, then it must be okay.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray From Cleveland said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> You handed his ass to him on a platter.lol  Not all republicans of course are not in bed with them though.Abbot bush,Romney,Graham and now Noem recently, are all in bed with them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations give money to both parties so their asses are covered.  However look at the big ones now.  Delta Air Line, Coke, Apple, Microsoft, all of major social media, Soros, are all in with the Democrats.
> 
> They used to side with Republicans due to taxation, but if you are under the covers with a Democrat politician, they will write enough loopholes so you won't get hit by that much.
> 
> It seems the Republicans are now the working mans party.
Click to expand...


well said,so very true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey Ray From Cleveland  this is smellybozo when i take him to school everyday bush and obama are mass murderers and the best of pals and them and clinton get a threesome and get it on together when i post these pics below sense it shoots down his warped reality,this is him in the diapers getting angry over these facts wonder where he got those diapers


----------



## Hossfly

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey Ray From Cleveland  this is smellybozo when i take him to school everyday bush and obama are mass murderers and the best of pals and them and clinton get a threesome and get it on together when i post these pics below sense it shoots down his warped reality,this is him in the diapers getting angry over these facts wonder where he got those diapers
> 
> View attachment 478565
> 
> View attachment 478567
> 
> View attachment 478568
> 
> View attachment 478569


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


Biden didn't do it.

Executives made this decision all on their own. They FEAR the lefts agenda and don't want to be the target of the mob so they are making irrational decisions based on a gamble of where they think we're headed.

As much as I dislike Biden this shit started way before him.


----------



## mudwhistle

Grampa Murked U said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden didn't do it.
> 
> Executives made this decision all on their own. They FEAR the lefts agenda and don't want to be the target of the mob so they are making irrational decisions based on a gamble of where they think we're headed.
> 
> As much as I dislike Biden this shit started way before him.
Click to expand...

Biden has been in Washington since the 70s. 
He's been part of this movement for the last several years. 
And.....Biden is the one who made the threat to MLB......not somebody else.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

mudwhistle said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball still hasn't recovered from 'the strike' decades ago, and this final act (pulling the all-star game out of Georgia) will put a stake in Major League Baseball.
> 
> As with everything Biden touches....MLB is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is the last straw. Time to start boycotting
> 
> 
> I have been a baseball fan since the days of Sandy Koufax and Bob Gibson, Willie Mays, and Mickey Mantle.  I have attended scores of regular season games as well as both World Series and All-Star Games.  I have followed my team regardless o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden didn't do it.
> 
> Executives made this decision all on their own. They FEAR the lefts agenda and don't want to be the target of the mob so they are making irrational decisions based on a gamble of where they think we're headed.
> 
> As much as I dislike Biden this shit started way before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden has been in Washington since the 70s.
> He's been part of this movement for the last several years.
> And.....Biden is the one who made the threat to MLB......not somebody else.
Click to expand...

You see a boogeyman instead of reality


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Losing has become a way of life for the Trumpinati.... 


mudwhistle said:


> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball





Polishprince said:


> Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.



OOOPS TRUMP
*Illuminati*  strike out again.. 

*Another Trump boycott flops as Major League Baseball reports 'record streaming numbers'*

Brad Reed
April 20, 2021

_






Former President Donald Trump called on his supporters to boycott Major League Baseball games, but so far it's looking like the latest in his long list of failed boycott campaigns.
Via CBS News' Ed O'Keefe, Major League Baseball this week reported that record numbers of fans are streaming games through its MLB.TV web platform._









						Another Trump boycott flops as Major League Baseball reports 'record streaming numbers'
					

Former President Donald Trump called on his supporters to boycott Major League Baseball games, but so far it's looking like the latest in his long list of failed boycott campaigns.Via CBS News' Ed O'Keefe, Major League Baseball this week reported that record numbers of fans are streaming games...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## mudwhistle

NotfooledbyW said:


> Losing has become a way of life for the Trumpinati....
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of America is going to boycott MLB.
> Baseball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alienating tens of millions of fans is bad, as well as alienating tens of millions of taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OOOPS TRUMP
> *Illuminati*  strike out again..
> 
> *Another Trump boycott flops as Major League Baseball reports 'record streaming numbers'*
> 
> Brad Reed
> April 20, 2021
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former President Donald Trump called on his supporters to boycott Major League Baseball games, but so far it's looking like the latest in his long list of failed boycott campaigns.
> Via CBS News' Ed O'Keefe, Major League Baseball this week reported that record numbers of fans are streaming games through its MLB.TV web platform._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Trump boycott flops as Major League Baseball reports 'record streaming numbers'
> 
> 
> Former President Donald Trump called on his supporters to boycott Major League Baseball games, but so far it's looking like the latest in his long list of failed boycott campaigns.Via CBS News' Ed O'Keefe, Major League Baseball this week reported that record numbers of fans are streaming games...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
Click to expand...

Record streaming numbers?
Nobody wants to watch the games. Anyone who does simply does so out of morbid curiosity.

Let's wait till mid-season before we declare victory, shall we?


----------



## JasonLeeScott

I am conservative voted for Trump. But I am not dropping my angels. Mike Trout is the goat!


----------

